# 25th Oct and 1DPO has 7 BFP's, Congrats ladies xx



## Teej

Any other lovely ladies around the same CD??

Last month I had all the symptoms going and got a BFN so going to TRY and take it more in my stride this month - can't see it happening but im gonna try :haha:


----------



## seoj

I'm not on the same cycle... I test next Monday... BUT wanted to send you lots of baby dust! The wait is certainly tough- I tell myself I'm gonna do better with every passing month, lol, but sometimes easier said than done. Especially that last week! 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, and god luck for your BFP on Monday FXed xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi there

should have O'd today. So going to snuggle up to other half tonight and tomorrow:blush:

So i will count tomorrow as 1 dpo

fx crossed for both of us.

:dust:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hi there!
after much debating I am 1dpo today so I would love to buddy up xx


----------



## Teej

Pinga, good luck hun - will keep FXed xx

Betty, lol - I know what you mean, my cycle took me a bit by surprise this month - I O'd a day early (I think lol) Why can't it all be straight forward!?!?!?

I see your trying for #1 too, i'm also trying for my first and in second cycle, how ar eyou getting on so far??

xx :dust: xx


----------



## bellaboo

Hi I am on 2dpo today. TTC #1 on cycle #6. Really didn't think it would take this long and keep convincing myself Im pregnant every month. Tried to be more relaxed this month and just enjoyed :sex:
:dust: xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Teej said:


> Pinga, good luck hun - will keep FXed xx
> 
> Betty, lol - I know what you mean, my cycle took me a bit by surprise this month - I O'd a day early (I think lol) Why can't it all be straight forward!?!?!?
> 
> I see your trying for #1 too, i'm also trying for my first and in second cycle, how ar eyou getting on so far??
> 
> xx :dust: xx

Lol me too! I'm on cycle #3 and this was my first month using opk's.. It's all very confusing! I'm hoping that it happens pretty soon as the 2ww drives me insane I tell myself I won't symptom spot but then I convince myself I'm pregnant lol xx
How about you ladies? You using anything to help out? Xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Hi ladies.. I am 3 DPO today!! I Od on saturday!! :) It was a full moon and I also had a lady bug on my computer speaker!! Praying it was all good luck!!! Today my bbs are a lil tender and I think im catching a cold.. BOOOO.. Anyway, good luck and LOTS of baby dust!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Karla! I love it when quirky things happen hope it's good luck for you xxxx fx'd xxxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Thank you


----------



## Teej

Well i'm now 3dpo and trying my hardest not to symptom spot, but already im feeling extremely bloated - I keep thinking it's more so than usual, but I also had Pilates yesterday so is probably just my stomach muscles aching a bit... as they do lol

Karla, you never know - is certainly strange to see a lady bug this time of the year... FXed hun xx

Betty, I also thought i'd fall the second I stopped taking the pill lol.. here's hoping that this is all our months xx

:dust:


----------



## Teej

Forgot to ask, what day are you all planning on testing, I want to test on 6 at 13DPO as got a family party that night, part of me also wants to hold out as AF is due around 7th - then again I know what i'm like and will prob be POAS by by 10DPO lol


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol I've def become a POASA but I'm def waiting for AF this time as I was 5 days late last cycle and convinced myself I was PG don't want any dissapointment either xxx really hoping THIS IS OUR MONTH xxxxxx :dust: xxxxx


----------



## Bec27

I am also trying to conceive baby #1 and on cycle #3. I am finding it a lot harder than I thought- like you I manage to convince myself I'm PG each month and it's so hard when you get a BFN. I think I am 1DPO today but can't be sure. I hate the 2WW, I drive myself mad with symptom spotting too. Trying to chill out a bit this month but its hard when you want it so much. Really hoping for that BFP by xmas :) good luck everyone x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Bec! It's harder than you think isn't it! But least we have the ladies of BnB :hugs: I'm around 1-2dpo depending on when exactly I Ov'd so think we are all around the same date on this thread.. Are you waiting till AF or are you gonna test before xxxx


----------



## Bec27

I think I will wait till AF as I tested early both months before and found the BFN so hard. It's so expensive to keep testing as well- must have got through 5/6 already and at £10 each- ouch!! Waiting is easier said than done though, will try to wait. What about you? How do you work out when you're ov? Do you use an OPK? I haven't yet as don't want to spend even more money but may try in a couple of months if still not PG :)


----------



## Teej

My problem is I still have a load of IC so can't help but test lol, if I get a BFP on one of them I will then get a clearblue digi, otherwise like you say it gets sooo expensive!!! 

I'm not temping or anything yet, thought i'd give it a few months, in all honesty I was hoping I would fall quickly so didn't think I would need to!! I do other checks like CM and how high my cervix is. 

The hardest part is the waiting tho!!!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I'm 5dpo and symptom spotting like mad. I hate the 2WW. It's my 4th cycle TTC no.1. I naively thought it would be much easier than this. AF due around 5th Nov so will try to hold of testing until then. Good luck everyone x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

This is my first month using opk's and I'm not temping yet.. I need to get some IC's as I spent loads last month on testa aaaargh lol
Fingers crossed I can wait he he xxx


----------



## Teej

Good luck to you too MrsHedgeHog!!! im desperately trying not to symptom spot this month but it's not working lol.

Betty, it's a LOT cheaper going the IC route then buying decent one's if you get that BFP!! 
Only problem is you have loads of tests in the house and can't help but test lol


----------



## BettyBoop152

Haha Teej I would be POAS every day if I got IC's although I could do with gettin IC opk's if AF arrives for next cycle xxxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

I think I will test next monday or tuesday which will put me as 9 and 10 dpo.. I bought me some clear blue digitals on ebay last night for 9.99. 3 in a box :)... I loved how the opk digitals were so easy to read, so imma try out the hpt too.. I have also been sympton spotting a lil bit.. All i know is i had way sore bbs yesterday, but not as bad today. cervix is high firm and closed with creamy cm (sorry if tmi) and i got a cold.. Also fatigued but other than that, nothing. All my signs could be from anything so Im not wanting to get my hopes high either!!! My temps are good and high, so thats a plus, but also doesnt mean anything.. Baby DUst


----------



## lifechanging

I want to join you ladies! If I can trust the app on my phone I would have ovulated on Oct 24th which puts me at 3dpo today! In July, Aug, and Sept my cycle was 29 days but then my October pd started 5 days late. Not real sure how that impacts my ovulation but i had the right cervical mucus around the 23rd and 24th and some cramping on the 24th. 
So far I have no real symptoms just a little cramping probably from Oing and the past two night I fell asleep at 10pm which is a bit unusual for me, I usually go to be around midnite. 
So I plan to wait to test until the 2nd (Tuesday) at 9dpo but that's probably a bit early but I expect AF somewhere between the 6 and 8th.

Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## BettyBoop152

All sounds really positive!!

Karla the cold symptoms are def a good sign! And the spotting xx 

Good luck and baby dust xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am aboutt 4dpo due period 7th of November I think lol I have very sore boobs, creamy discharge (sorry tmi) shattered all day, cramping, stuffy bunged up feeling, peeing a bit more than usual.... I know it is quite early to be having true preg symptoms but they are what I am having at the mo.... Oh yeah disturbed sleep but I am bipolar and off all med's so cannot put that down to a poss preg symptom!!! Lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Btw lol this is my first cycle ttc child number 4!!!! I must be mad lol not holding out much hope tbh this month seen as I had my coil out during my last period which ended on the 11th of oct... But me and hub being STD every other day since coil out lol so we shall see!!!! Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not STD ing lol dtd bloody iPhone!!!!


----------



## Teej

Betty, I'm telling ya these tests should come with a health warning

"POAS can become highly addictive and can cause teary outbursts"
Small print: There is no guarantee that the teary outburst will be a good one, if you become addicted and POAS every day the majority of these will result in a BFN - chances are, you will do this anyway!!! :haha:


haha Rachie... I figured that was what you meant!! Were on the same cycle day, i also O'd on 24th and am 4dpo now, I don't think I have any symptoms, have had mild cramping for last few day's which I keep trying to remind myself is prob because I had Pilates on Tue and stomach muscles really feel it lol xx


----------



## Teej

KarlawithaK28 said:


> I think I will test next monday or tuesday which will put me as 9 and 10 dpo.. I bought me some clear blue digitals on ebay last night for 9.99. 3 in a box :)

Ohhh will keep fingers crossed hun xx you will have to keep us posted as the 1st to test, I would prob wait till at least 10dpo tho as still quite early, especially as your using CB - and I have to ask, where on ebay did you get them that cheap?? was it a shop that has more available?? 

Good luck for your BFP - hopefull it will be the first of many in this thread xx

:dust:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Welcome rach and don't worry bout TMI think we all do that! =) 

Hahaha teej that's so funny!! But so true too! I want my happy tears and I want them now!!!!

Ps I'm Katie btw helloooooo xx bettyboop is just an old nickname coz I have really long eyelashes lol xxxx

:dust: everyone xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

My nipples are killing!!!!! Lol that's all I wanted to say lol xxx


----------



## Teej

BettyBoop152 said:


> Hahaha teej that's so funny!! But so true too! I want my happy tears and I want them now!!!!

Hey Katie, Im Tammy - Teej is a nick name my bro started calling me cause middle name is Jayne and apparently he wanted to chose something different from the usual TJ - and it stuck lol

Your not the only one who wants the happy tears... bring them on!!! 
How are you holding up so far this cycle??


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> My nipples are killing!!!!! Lol that's all I wanted to say lol xxx

HAHAHAHA... it is a good sign!! 

here's hoping xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

With all these things going off I have a strong urge to poas but I know 100% it will be neg!!! So I am off to handcuff myself to the radiator so I cannot poas!!!!


----------



## Teej

I refer to my health warning lol

Make sure you chain yourself up near your pc so you can still keep us updated :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol resisted the urge xxx but damn I feel sick!!! Wish this tww would sod off lol!!!!!


----------



## Teej

I hate to say it - I was adamant I wasn't going to do it but... Im feeling unusually tired today...

... and so begins the downward spiral of symptom spotting!! lol

How you all doing?? xx


----------



## Teej

Oh and, I have been soooo hungry today!!!! 

See I knew it, i've set myself off now... bugger!!


----------



## misstia

Hey Ladies, I am 3dpo today and love the converstation going on here. I am on cycle number 2 ttc #2.

Last month I did symptom spot and was let down. I should have learned my lesson from when I was trying with my daughter. It was the month that I knew I wasn't pregnant that I actually was, all sysmptoms were just like AF. :dohh:

So I promised the second would be different.......NOT! LOL

So I think I'll test on the 6th ot 7th, that will be 12 and 13 dpo for me.

So anyone else have a cold, I am sooo upset, hopefully that doesn't hurt my chances.

Good Luck Ladies!!! And tons of :dust:


----------



## Bec27

Hello everyone, I am determined not to symptom spot this month but already I feel so depressed at beginning my 2ww. (At least looking for symptoms gives us something to do!!) Think I'm 1/2 DPO and AF seems so far away :/ I'm on half term at the moment (as a teacher not a student!!) so maybe when I get back to work time will speed up. 

Also, was wondering- did anyone come off the pill to start TTC and if so, how have you found it? x x x to all


----------



## lifechanging

Hey. So welcome to the new ppl!

Rach and Teej, we are on the exact same DPO. We all ovulated on the 24th! Mine was either that or late on the 23rd, who knows! So hen are you two planning to test? It is s hard to wait even though I am a science person and I understand that the possibility of getting an accurate positive are non existent this week! I figure if it takes 7-10 days for implantation to occur the 2nd would be 9dpo. possible but still early.

Symptoms- yeah I see them but my brain knows that I am exaggerating them!! for instance my lower abdomen has been a tiny bit crampy but maybe that happens all the time and im just not so focused on it! I also felt nauseated on Mon but that was like 1dpo, maybe it was the taco salad! Today I woke up a little funny feeling in the tummy. 

I didn't temp but wish I had bc it's too late to start now. Regardless I temped this morning and it was only 97.82. I think that's too low. who knows. also suddenly decided to start paying attention to CP and yesterday at 3dpo it seems to have closed and moved higher up, I can barely reach it (tmi), not sure what that means either. 

I hate this 2ww.


----------



## lifechanging

sorry bec, I don't know about coming off the pill, I was on Mirena. it was removed in June. Oh and to stack the odds against me, I only have one tube! On the upside I am certain it is functioning as I became pregnant with my youngest the month after the tube removal.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi life I am hoping to hold out till the witch rears her ugly head!!! Won't happen though I'm tell ya lol xxx well the nausea is still here and my nipples are still throbbing like crazy!!!! Not felt cp cos I think I must have the shortest arms in the world lol cannot get down and up there lol!!!! Have not got cold but my nose is bunged up.... And headache but again pit that down to my bipolar!!!! 
Am dead chuffed I got some ovulation buddies!!!! Hopefully we'll all get our BFP on the same day as well that would be wicked!!!! 
Baby dust and love to you all xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Damn internet has been down! been trying to reply all day lol! Welcome newbies x lets make this a lucky thread lol

Tammy.. I'm doing ok so far not trying to symptom spot but im only 2-3 dpo so nothing would be happening yet i dont think!!

Bec.. This is my 3rd cycle TTC after coming off BC and the first month i had convinced myself i was pg but no such luck!! your body can def do strange things when coming off BC.. how about you? x

:dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## misstia

Well with my daughter it took two months to become regular again, I know this because while on BC I had 28 day cycles, while off BC more like 32-34, the first two months off I stil had 28 day cycles, the third month off my cycle was 33, and the fourth month I fell pregnant.... Even though on day 34 I started what I thought was AF, but it stopped a day later which prompted me to test.

This time I'm coming off the Ring, and same thing, the last two months, 28 day cycles, so hopefully this is a regular month and I get preggo.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow that's what has happened with me exactly!! I've had 28,29 and 34 so I hope you are lucky hehe xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

How is everyone doing? I'm finding 2WW really tough this time. Can't think about much else and think that every little twinge is a symptom! I'm having cramping, headaches and feeling emotional but think it could just be my imagination. I don't do temps but I feel hot, almost feverish. Is this a good sign?
I've got my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## lifechanging

this is way TMI... so, I don't usually pee a lot but today I kind of did and the strangest thing. two times my panties felt wet, not soaked but pretty wet but it doesn't have a color or texture it was just the dampness almost like I peed myslef a little but I KNOW it wasn't that. ANyway just wondered if that was normal! Sorry about the visual and TMI


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies, :wave:

This is going to be such a slow 2ww. 
I have to try and keep busy to make the days pass quicker. Today I will go get little ones feet measured and get new shoes and do food shop. 
Hopefuly this will stop me looking for signs............

Symptoms so far........

1dpo - Nothing

2dpo - 3 quick throbbing pains in my right boob + wave of nausia lasted 5 mins + low back ache.

3dpo - temping with first response cyclotest and it went from .06 yesterday to .24 today. Plus I have been up since 5.30, woke up hungry!

I know its to early for anything to be happening but I can't stop looking anyway :wacko:

I hope the rest of you are doing ok

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pinga

lifechanging said:


> this is way TMI... so, I don't usually pee a lot but today I kind of did and the strangest thing. two times my panties felt wet, not soaked but pretty wet but it doesn't have a color or texture it was just the dampness almost like I peed myslef a little but I KNOW it wasn't that. ANyway just wondered if that was normal! Sorry about the visual and TMI

How many days past Ov are you?

I remember when I was pregnant that, yes this did happen, plus lots of yellow discharge (TMI) just before I got BFP.

Fx for you that this is a good sign :dust::dust:


----------



## Bec27

BettyBoop152 said:


> Bec.. This is my 3rd cycle TTC after coming off BC and the first month i had convinced myself i was pg but no such luck!! your body can def do strange things when coming off BC.. how about you? x

Same here BettyBoop, I came off Microgynon in July and 1st month trying I also had myself completely convinced I was pg- the symptoms seemed so clear. I got my AF back 1st month though at least although this is my first proper regular month- last month I had 2 AF's one 4 days after the other- nightmare! It's settled down now. Am kinda glad cos I know AF doesn't always come back straight away. Read about someone on here who came off same pill as me at same time and still hasn't got theirs back yet :nope: good luck this cycle :thumbup: x x x


----------



## Teej

Hi to all the new ladies and welcome aboard - lets hope this is a lucky thread and we all get our BFP!!!

Misstia, I know what you mean, I had every symptom last month but of course I got AF, I'm trying not to SS this month, i'm trying a more logical approach, like the fact I was so tired yesterday... I had had an emotional day the day before, the hunger... I was just hungry - it happens lol... I have been getting light cramping that I can't really explain but trying not to get hopes up lol.



Bec27 said:


> Also, was wondering- did anyone come off the pill to start TTC and if so, how have you found it? x x x to all

Hi Bec, I am on my second cycle after coming off of the pill Yasmin, thankfully my cycles seem to have regulated very quickly, I did start on EPO straight away tho so that may have helped.


----------



## Teej

lifechanging said:


> Hey. So welcome to the new ppl!
> 
> Rach and Teej, we are on the exact same DPO. We all ovulated on the 24th! Mine was either that or late on the 23rd, who knows! So hen are you two planning to test?

Yay :) Im hoping to hold out till 6th at 13dpo, I kept testing far too often last month knowing they would be BFN - yet still I did it and it got me down each time. No doubt i'll cave before then tho lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm 3-4dpo and nothing to report except lots of creamy thick White cm! Yuck! Hope we all get our BFP sooooooooooon xxxx


----------



## Teej

BettyBoop152 said:


> I'm 3-4dpo and nothing to report except lots of creamy thick White cm! Yuck! Hope we all get our BFP sooooooooooon xxxx

I'm now 5dpo and pretty much the same as - fingers crossed this month is the month we all get our BFP's :happydance:

:dust: to all xx


----------



## lifechanging

Pinga said:


> lifechanging said:
> 
> 
> this is way TMI... so, I don't usually pee a lot but today I kind of did and the strangest thing. two times my panties felt wet, not soaked but pretty wet but it doesn't have a color or texture it was just the dampness almost like I peed myslef a little but I KNOW it wasn't that. ANyway just wondered if that was normal! Sorry about the visual and TMI
> 
> How many days past Ov are you?
> 
> I remember when I was pregnant that, yes this did happen, plus lots of yellow discharge (TMI) just before I got BFP.
> 
> Fx for you that this is a good sign :dust::dust:Click to expand...


I am only 5dpo, possibly 6. I hope its a sign however it is quite possible I am reading to much into it. But I have to say that i have never had that much wetness before. no yellow discharge yet but when I wipe i do get creamy cm.


----------



## Pinga

lifechanging said:


> Pinga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifechanging said:
> 
> 
> this is way TMI... so, I don't usually pee a lot but today I kind of did and the strangest thing. two times my panties felt wet, not soaked but pretty wet but it doesn't have a color or texture it was just the dampness almost like I peed myslef a little but I KNOW it wasn't that. ANyway just wondered if that was normal! Sorry about the visual and TMI
> 
> How many days past Ov are you?
> 
> I remember when I was pregnant that, yes this did happen, plus lots of yellow discharge (TMI) just before I got BFP.
> 
> Fx for you that this is a good sign :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am only 5dpo, possibly 6. I hope its a sign however it is quite possible I am reading to much into it. But I have to say that i have never had that much wetness before. no yellow discharge yet but when I wipe i do get creamy cm.Click to expand...

Its a good sign I have my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Teej

lifechanging said:


> I am only 5dpo, possibly 6. I hope its a sign however it is quite possible I am reading to much into it. But I have to say that i have never had that much wetness before. no yellow discharge yet but when I wipe i do get creamy cm.


Yeah it is a good sign hun!! will keep fingers crossed!!

When are you planning on testing?? xx


----------



## Teej

Well thankfully i've had a bit of a busy week, OH is ill and we have his son for a few days being half term, so I have them both to look after... not sure which one is the biggest kid at the min lol - On a good note this means I have not had much chance to think about things :)

I'm now 6dpo and nothing really to report!! I do have a lot of CM but I have also been drinking lots this last month, am on EPO and have been trying grapefruit juice so realistically could just be that!! 

How are you all doing... I hope your all holding out ok and haven't gone too mad in the TWW... anything to report??

xx :dust: xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Tammy, I'm pretty similar to you got lots going on at the moment so haven't really thought about it, although yesterday whilst out shopping I had a sharp pain in my left side near ovaries was very strange hopes it's a good twinge lol xxxx


----------



## lifechanging

I am planning to test on Wed the 3rd! at 11dpo.

The wetness has decreased a bit but it still happens. Yesterday around 9:30pm I suddenly developed a stuffy nose. My throat doesn't hurt and I don't have a cough or fever so who knows what that's all about. I hope it's a good sign. I am just so weary about "signs" that happen before implantation should happen. I feel like they are all nothing. I know I am not imagining them but it is possible that it happens all the time and I never paid much attention or there is another cause!

So, how are all you ladies feeling?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Am completely wiped out today feel sick when I brush my teeth I gag like crazy, headache, peeing loads, creamy cm, heartburn?!! Boobs really aching now and are very hot feels like when your milk is coming in after having a baby :( and have also developed a cold hopefully it is a good sign also me and hub had a bit of play time last night and he said my cervix was high and firm??? Dunno if that's a good sign??? 
Much love ladies am off to bed for a kip am shattered xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well just been to loo and wiped tmi and my cm had a streak of blood there!!!! Hopefully Implantion yay!!! Not getting hopes too high but fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

ooh rach, that all sounds so promising! i hope I follow you. I have done the exhausted thing, the CM, my cervix is high and wet, and I have a sudden stuffy nose. No blood yet though and my boobs don't hurt. fx for all of us and babydust everywhere!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cheers life xxx i have every thing crossed for everyone xxx If I get a bfp this month I'll be really shocked cos it is my 1st month ttc and I only had my coil (copper one) out on the 11th of oct!!!! 
Message to womb, egg and spermy 
Egg meet sperm.... Hopefully you get on and make a special new life!!! 
Womb make sure eggy sticks to you and look after it please xxx
Many thanks 
Me xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

All sounds promising ladies lots of :dust: to you xxxx


----------



## Teej

Oh wow.. that sounds so promising Rachie :happydance:

As for the cold's, they are also a promising sign!! apparently the body let's down it's defenses around the time of implantation so it doesn't fight off the egg... or something along those lines anyway!! I read last month that it's not unusual to get a bit of a cold around this time because of it!! 

Fingers crossed... i'm so excited :happydance:


As for me.. I have spent all day baking with step son and shattered!! really haven't had a chance to think about symptoms which is a good thing, although now I am and still nothing to report really.. still have a lot of CM tho!!


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Teej

Oh and loving the message to the womb!! lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Hun the message to womb just jumped into my head when I was writing lol so it needed to be added xxx


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> Thanks Hun the message to womb just jumped into my head when I was writing lol so it needed to be added xxx

Absolutly... now lets hope it was paying attention!!! lol

Well... now 7dpo and... still nothing to report!! I did get a spot for the first time in years which i'm not happy about lol

I know I said I wasn't going to SS but something would have been nice :haha:
Althought do have a lot of CM!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm the same Hun! Had way more symptoms last month =( 
Feel like it's going to be a BFN! although I am only 5-6dpo and it must have been my first month ovulating as I didn't get all this creamy CM which I've had since OV!! Xxxx let's hope no news (symptoms) is good news for us lol everyone is different xxxxxxx


----------



## lifechanging

fx Teej!

okay, I have to be prgnant. Idk if you all saw my thread yesterday but it was a strange day. So much happend.

I had cramping low on and off all day. I felt a few times that nauseous feeling when you haven't eaten but I had eaten. My thighs felt as though I had excercised. I had a spot of blood when I brushed my teeth. I swear my boobs felt hot and achy for a few mins. I had lower to mid back pain for hours. And the strangest part... I checked my CP and CM. It was higher than the last few days (hard to reach) and wet. My Cm was whitish yellow and sticky but it also stretched a bit (1inch). So I began to freak and think it was ovulation mucus and that I ovulated late (yest. was CD22) for some reason. So OH and I bd'd in the afternoon. Then 7 hours later I checked my CP and CM again. Still high and wet CM was whitshwith a spot of brown (blood?) though it may have been from BDing earlier but don't know why I'd bleed and why it's be a spot so much later. Anyway felt off rest of the night. Fell asleep at 2am and woke up at 5am, not tired all of a sudden. I peed, wiped and a pink streak in CM on tissue. 

Sorry, that was long. Could it be that I implanted yesterday. It was 6or7dpo. I still have the crampy abdomen.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Still feeling pretty rough now I went to bed at 11.30pm and I have only just got up!!!! It is 12.27pm now and clocks went back as well lol.... I had to get up 3 times in night to pee and had headache from hell as well symptoms pretty much the same as yesterday xxx
Teej hopefully the increase in cm is a good sign have fingers crossed xxx 
Life I know what you mean about being preg I feel it too xxx 
Well one week till we can test so hope it flys by lol cos I am going crazy now really need to poas!!!!! Arrrrrggggghhhhh


----------



## lifechanging

it's way too hard to wait to POAS but doing it early and getting BFN is depressing. I will try to hold out til Tuesday the 2nd!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Come on ladies don't let our POASA get the better of us! We will wait till the very last moment lol xxxx :dust:


----------



## lifechanging

i caved this morning and yesterday. I POAS and got 2 BFN... ;-( i know it's too early and i didn't even use FMU...

I don't know if it's impossible to tell but I really think I implanted yesterday so my HcG would just be starting now.


----------



## Teej

BettyBoop152 said:


> I'm the same Hun! Had way more symptoms last month =(
> Feel like it's going to be a BFN! although I am only 5-6dpo and it must have been my first month ovulating as I didn't get all this creamy CM which I've had since OV!! Xxxx let's hope no news (symptoms) is good news for us lol everyone is different xxxxxxx

Yeah I must admit I feel like i'm out this month!! saying that I had every symptom last month and got BFN so like you say - lets hope no news is good news for us!!

Lifechanging, that sounds sooo promising!! you may have got a BFN this morning but if you have just implanted it is still early days and may just be that the test isn't able to pick up your Hcg level yet!! FXed hun xx

Rachie, I know what you mean, I wanted to test all the time last month with all the symptoms I was getting but I think Katie has already said it straight!!

"Come on ladies don't let our POASA get the better of us! We will wait till the very last moment lol xxxx"

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pinga

BettyBoop152 said:


> Come on ladies don't let our POASA get the better of us! We will wait till the very last moment lol xxxx :dust:


I caved and POAS... I'm sorry Ladies couldn't help myself:shrug:, but only with the internet cheap ones , and only to get it out of my system so I didn't obsess all day. I didn't even look at it for an hour later, which I know is not sposed to count, but I've never got an evap before, they are meant to be sensitive 10 mu.

Symptoms so far........

1dpo - Nothing

2dpo - Nothing

3dpo - 3 quick throbbing pains in my right boob + wave of nausia lasted 5 mins + low back ache.

4 dpo - temping with first response cyclotest and it went from .06 yesterday to .24 today. Plus I have been up since 5.30, woke up hungry!

5dpo - Temp .34 today 5.30 POAS -10mu NEG
Felt strange all day, weak like after lots of exercise. Knees a bit shakey. felt like that all day. Thought I was going to get period

6dpo -Temp .54 5.30 POAS -10mu Very Very faint line seen by me and Dp Have giant spot on the end of my nose ( won't need fancey dress tonight). I feel the same as yesterday very wobbley.

I will do a test in the morning with first pee, if neg I will have had to be an evaperation line. Last month i took loads of these tests and I didn't have any evaperation line on any, so that would just be cruel.

Its the middle test with the very faint line, I don't think it shows in the pic.

I have gone mad haven't I?:loopy:
 



Attached Files:







halloween012.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10









halloween014.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol at least you a POASA in true style hun! lol I see something on the middle stick fx'd!!!

Ps tammy I think I'm out this month I don't feel anything now =( xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Betty your not out till the :witch: shows herself!!!! Xxx 
Fingers crossed for ya pinga xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Cheers Hun! I need to keep up the PMA! 
Xxxx


----------



## Teej

Your not the only one Katie, other than being tired from a very busy day I have nothing!! 

Been so busy tho I haven't really thought about it, I even managed to cook the sunday roast an hour earlier thanks to forgetting to change the clock in the kitchen!! lol 

The way i'm looking at it at the min tho is we have had so many symptoms in other months and got BFN's... maybe this is our month!!! PMA...PMA...PMA...PMA lol

Pinga, Im sorry but I can't see anything yet on the tests - that said i'm half asleep at the min lol, keep us updated if you test again, FXed for your BFP hun xx


----------



## lifechanging

Pinga it's really hard to see things on the computer screen. When my sister got pregnant her BFP was super light so we took a picture with a cell phone using the "negative" special feature and it was easier to see. It is pretty cool.

Since I got my BFN today with a Dollar Tree test and a FRER I figure I am out. I didn't use FMU and I am either 7 or 8 dpo. I think my period is due Nov 7th or so. I am not imagining these symptoms but maybe I have a UTI again. I dont get burning or pain when urinating though but my urine is now dark yellow.

oh well


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Teej said:


> KarlawithaK28 said:
> 
> 
> I think I will test next monday or tuesday which will put me as 9 and 10 dpo.. I bought me some clear blue digitals on ebay last night for 9.99. 3 in a box :)
> 
> Ohhh will keep fingers crossed hun xx you will have to keep us posted as the 1st to test, I would prob wait till at least 10dpo tho as still quite early, especially as your using CB - and I have to ask, where on ebay did you get them that cheap?? was it a shop that has more available??
> 
> Good luck for your BFP - hopefull it will be the first of many in this thread xx
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

HI. I JUST SEARCHED DIGITAL PREGNANCY TESTS AND THEY ALL CAME UP. I GOT THEM IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY.. I WANNA PEE ON ONE RIGHT NOW LOL BUT DONT WANT TO SEE A BFN!! SO, I WILL WAIT. I ALSO HAVE 2 IC LEFT AND 1 FRER:thumbup: SO IM GOOD ON TESTS FOR NOW LOL.. SO AS FAR AS "SYMPTOMS" I STILL FEEL REALLY BLAH AND SO DANG TIRED. I GOT A DIP ON MY TEMP CHART YESTERDAY BUT IT DIDNT RISE BACK UP TODAY. IT ACTULLY WENT A TAD LOWER, FROM 97.26 TO 97.22 SO THATS PROLLY NOT A GOOD SIGN. BUT I AM STILL WELL ABOVE THE COVER LINE, SO WE SHALL SEE!!! GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST


----------



## lifechanging

pinga. here is your test in a different effect. what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







halloween014_phixr.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies, I've been off here since yesterday as trying to avoid SS but finding it very hard! I have had a quick catch up with your posts and it sounds pretty positive ('xcuse the pun!). 

I have had a few possible symptoms but think I won't list them as so don't wanna get my hopes up again. Nothing worse than a BFN :( especially when you're convinced you're pg. (Trying to stay optimistic yet skeptical at the same time- complete contradiction I know!!)

Teej did you know that spot breakouts can be a sign? So keep positive and f'xd. 

Also, RachieRach, Pinga and Lifechanging it all sounds very promising. I am 4/5 DPO now and counting down till I can POAS or get AF. It's the not knowing which I find the hardest part. 

And BettyBoop- some women get no signs and can still be pg! I've done so much h/work this week on pregnancy signs/symptoms- sure you all know loads too. Find it interesting but it's easy to get obsessive so that's why I thought I'd have a little break and try to think about other things.

I'm back to work tomorrow which will really take my mind off things although I have a few children in my class who have pg mums and whenever they update me on progress I can't help but feel a little jealous- same as when I see pg women- feel such a longing. Is it wrong to feel this do you think? Does anyone else feel the same? Anyway, think you're all fab, lots of baby dust to you all :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi ladies well symptom update sore boobs, feel sick, creamy cm, peeing loads been 3 times in one hour!!!! Heart burn (new one), headaches, still got cold, extreme tiredness and last night my right leg went all tingly in bed lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi bec I am trying not to ss but they keep jumping up and saying 'look I am here I am gonna get your hopes up then dash em lol' if I get a bfn so be it ( hubby will love it cos he'll get loadsa nookie again next month lol) he's like the energiser bunny lol.... If I get the bfp I'll be well shocked cos coil only came out 11th of oct....well I say shocked it won't be a shock I'll be stunned that my fertility returned instantly!!!! I know they say wi copper coil fertility is not really affected but we'll see!!!! 
Baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Pinga

BettyBoop152 said:


> Lol at least you a POASA in true style hun! lol I see something on the middle stick fx'd!!!
> 
> Ps tammy I think I'm out this month I don't feel anything now =( xxxx

Yeah I am a nightmare I just POAS now as a force of habit, its like brushing my teeth LOL.
I see it too but not on the negative version Lifechanging. Cool effect how did you do that?

Bettyboop, Life changing and Teej its not over till the fat lady sings. I think every lady is different, some ladies get every symtom and get a bfp and others nothing and still get a Bfp. Likewise the :witch: can turn up with or without symtoms. Theres just no flippin telling whats going on !


----------



## lifechanging

Bec - I don't think it's bad or wrong to feel jealous that it's not you. My bf is weeks pregnant and she isn't sure whe wanted kids so that's depressing...

Rach - more good signs. I am convincing myslef I have a uti, it can explain away damn near all my sympotms but the occasional achiness in the boobs is probably not a uti symptom and i don't usually get that pre AF. who knows.

Pinga- they took the negative effect off of the photo editor i use. it was better for this but there are several effects that help make things clear. Theres lots of free software but I like to use Phixr bc it's online and you don't have to download anything.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Pinga that's so funny about "like brushing my teeth" and thanks Bec appreciate the PMA!! I think all you ladies are great! We really are being there for each other it's fab! Wish everyone the best of luck gettin there BFP's xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi life the boobs are good if ya don't normally get sore baps xxx


----------



## Teej

lifechanging said:


> Since I got my BFN today with a Dollar Tree test and a FRER I figure I am out. I didn't use FMU and I am either 7 or 8 dpo. I think my period is due Nov 7th or so.
> oh well

It is still very early days yet hun!! it takes up to 12 days to implant in some people so you wouldn't get a BFP yet anyway, try and keep a PMA, as Pinga said until AF shows were all still in with a chance!!! 

Rachie, your symptoms sound promising!! When are you planning on testing???

Bec, trust me, being jealous of pregnant women is normal when you crave a baby so much!! My cousin called me a few weeks ago to tell me she was 12 weeks, I was so pleased for her, but I was also really upset and jealous - more so because they wasn't even trying, it was unexpected!!

Karla, thanks for that hun, I will have to have a look!! Im no good with interpreting temps, I haven't done mine. But I think in all honesty none of us are out till AF shows!! I don't think we can really go by symptoms too much cause so many women say they had none before a BFP!! 

Im now 8dpo and still nothing, other than the spot lol, thanks bec didn't realise that was a symptom - only had the 1 tho and thankfully not on the end of my nose lol
Part of me was tempted to test this morning but had to remind myself i'm going to wait!! so I came on here instead lol
heading to stay with family this week so hopefully will keep my mind occupied till test time!!

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am itching to test today but it is still too early gonna try and hang on till Friday (still a bit early but oh well) the :witch: is due Sunday!!!! Hubby hasn't helped this morning rubbing my belly saying 'baby in there' arrrrrrrggggghhhhh sod off stupid man!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Plus I dreamed I had a positive test! So hopefully!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies! Thought I would report I have had very mild cramping today either AF is showing early or Implantation???? Hope it's my month lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Haha.. that is so sweet of your Hubby!! Dreams are funny things, I had a dream the other week that I was about 5 months - judging from the lovely little bump I had in my belly - I didn't want to wake up lol, and when I did I tried to go back to sleep just to have my bump a little bit longer - let's hope these are good signs!!

I know how you feel, I was almost tempted to test today but didn't - gonna try and hold out till fri or sat!! Hopefully be announcing our BFP's at same time :)

FXed xx


----------



## Teej

BettyBoop152 said:


> Hey ladies! Thought I would report I have had very mild cramping today either AF is showing early or Implantation???? Hope it's my month lol xxx


Ohh... fingers crossed for implanting hun :happydance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx Hun xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I'm so desperate to test today. Not supposed to test until Thursday but last cycle was shorter than usual so in theory AF could be due today if this cycle is same as last. I could either be 11dpo or 14dpo. Is 11dpo too early? I've still been feeling hot and flushed and I've had heartburn the past few days which I don't usually get. I'm really irritable and moody though which suggests AF is on its way.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Test test test (but only if you want) lol


----------



## Pinga

No fair Teej my spot is on the end of my nose, it hurts, and I keep sneezing!

Well yesterdays test was a cruel hoax, todays showed nothing, but I'm not surprised. If there is anything going on in there it probably hasn't even attached yet.


7dpo - I am full of wind

Thanks lifechanging for the info I will check it out.


----------



## Teej

It may be late enough to show but if I were you I would try and hold out another day or two. I know it's so hard when all you want is that BFP but it can have the negative affect if it is still too early!!

Let us know what you decide and keep us posted on result hun xx

FXed for your BFP xxx


----------



## Teej

Pinga said:


> No fair Teej my spot is on the end of my nose, it hurts, and I keep sneezing!
> 
> Well yesterdays test was a cruel hoax, todays showed nothing, but I'm not surprised. If there is anything going on in there it probably hasn't even attached yet.
> 
> 
> 7dpo - I am full of wind
> 
> Thanks lifechanging for the info I will check it out.


Hahaha... I guess it would have been useful for Halloween!!! Thankfully mine was on the side of my chin and only lasted a couple of days!! 

7dpo is still very early yet hun, FXed you get your sticky bean in next few days xxx


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> Plus I dreamed I had a positive test! So hopefully!!!!


I also dreamt I had a + test, it was a very vived dream. But the river had burst its banks and we were 5 foot under water and I was worried Dp would drop the test in the water. LOL. I hope that bit doesn't come true!

Got my Fx for you Rach.


----------



## Teej

Pinga said:


> Rachie Rach said:
> 
> 
> Plus I dreamed I had a positive test! So hopefully!!!!
> 
> 
> I also dreamt I had a + test, it was a very vived dream. But the river had burst its banks and we were 5 foot under water and I was worried Dp would drop the test in the water. LOL. I hope that bit doesn't come true!
> 
> Got my Fx for you Rach.Click to expand...

lol, I would love to know what a dream therapist would make of that one!!! 

Maybe all these baby dreams are a good sign... either that or wishful thinking!!!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I had a dream about lots of brightly coloured eggs. I looked it up on a dream analysis site and it said it signifies fertility and the coming of a happy event!


----------



## Teej

Ohh... I'm so excited for everyone!!! FXed for all of us xx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Just tested - couldn't resist any longer and as expected it was BFN. Not too disappointed though - it's still early. Will test again probably on Friday if AF doesn't appear before then.


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Good luck bettyboop!!! Well i am 9 dpo. I had a temp dip the other day and today it has rised back up some!! I did take a test this a.m and it was bfn. But thats ok, i think i am preggo. :) my cm hasnt dried up at all since o and i feel wet (sorry if tmi) so maybe thats a good thing. I have never really payed attention to my body before so the cm could be a reg thing. Idk. But anyway, baby dust to alllll


----------



## KarlawithaK28

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1adb67
HERE IS MY CHART IF ANYONE WANTS TO LOOK AT IT AND SHARE THEIR THOUGHTS :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sod it gonna test tomorrow wi fmu I know it'll say bfn but need to poas lol xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Good luck Rachie!!


----------



## lifechanging

keeping FX and babydust to all. I woke up this morning feeling no symptoms after he ton that I felt over the weekend. Bah... I dont know what that means. Then I got up and POAS (2nd urine) negative so I took out yesterday afternoons to compare and yesterday's had a second pink line. EVAP? IDk... I posted a new thread in TWW if you want to see the pics. The FRERs hat i took two months ago don;t have evaps... don't ask me why I still have them!!
Anyway, who knows. Now that it's later in the morning my back pain has come back and im so thirsty. this is so annoying....
I have decided I do not have a uti, as the excessive peeing has stopped and it never did become painful. But I have developed since yesterday more freuent bowel movements (TMI) and the feeling to have a BM, weird.. Maybe I am just ill.

Well wishing for BFPs for all of us... I think I need to wait until Thursday to test again.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhhh sounds interesting life Hun xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Life.. I've just had a look and it's very interesting as I had the same thing happen to me last month but mine had no colour! But yours looks pink crossing everything for you xxxx


----------



## lifechanging

BettyBoop- was your with FRER test?

I know it looks pinkish but I am really trying not to put too much in to it! I really wish I hadn't pulld it out. At this point in the tww I feel as though I may have just been sick and getting over it now. It's rare that I get sick though. I'm still a tiny bit achy in the chest with an occasional twing of pain and occasional twinges in the shoulder which freak me out bc I had an ectopic pregnancy before but I didn't get shoulder pain until my tube ruptured and that takes weeks (I was 2 months). My stuffy nose went a little runny this morning and now it's gone. Hmm. I still have the white stretchy cm though, occasionally yellowish on tissue. 

How is everyone else doing? Any good news yet? It's still ealry for all of us. Once you start the tww it's as though time moves more slowly!! C'mon Thhursday... i'll be either 11 or 12 dpo and I am testing for sure that day as AF is probably due Sat (that's an estimate)...


----------



## BettyBoop152

It was Hun! I kept both tests and they did the same thing (although I looked the day after) I was 5 days late for AF but then she came first day was horrendously heavy then not a lot for the rest so can't explain the test results for me?! As they were BFN in the time frame! But if you are saying other tests haven't done that yours could well be the start of your BFP!!! :dust: xxxx


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies, Rachie Rach, that is so funny what your husband said- mine has made loads of comments like that before and it really doesn't help does it. 

Mine's 4 years older than me and has been ready for longer and is desperate for a baby- he'd have had one earlier but I insisted on being married first! ;) He doesn't say things so much now we've had a few -tive months as he knows it's extra disappointing. 

We're optomistic about this month though as am 5/6 DPO and have had a few (possible) symptoms. Trying not to get my hopes up too much but so easy to get carried away.

Does anyone have any tips for getting some IC's? Fx'd everyone :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Amazon and eBay are good for IC's Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi bec he says it all the time and no it doesn't help :( xxx eBay or amazon Hun for ic xxx if I get witch I'll be ordering some ov sticks and hpts xxx


----------



## Bec27

Thank you BettyBoop, spent so much on POAS so far that thought I'd get myself some IC's (also then feel I can test more!!) Really hopeful this might be my month :) Got 25 tests on amazon for £4.48- very impressed x


----------



## Bec27

Yeah Rachie Rach I'm going for the ovulation sticks next month if not pg this month :) xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Bec27 said:


> Thank you BettyBoop, spent so much on POAS so far that thought I'd get myself some IC's (also then feel I can test more!!) Really hopeful this might be my month :) Got 25 tests on amazon for £4.48- very impressed x

Lol that's a POASA addicts dream! Good bargain that Hun! May have to buy myself some as I have a £10 amazon voucher =) GL ladies xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

£10 amazon voucher omg poasa wet dream lmfao xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rachie Rach said:


> £10 amazon voucher omg poasa wet dream lmfao xxxx

Haha! Isn't it just! Worst thing is I've had it since September and haven't spent it! Yet I spent waaaay to much on FRER's last month from Boots lol! 
I'm trying to hold off buying any IC's coz I will just pee on them for the sake of it lol!!! Maybe if AF is late I can order a CB digi?! Aaaargh I hate the 2WW it sends me crazy xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Having some really bad cramps at mo.... Me thinks the :witch: might rear her ugly head!!!! Still got all symptoms though!!!! Mmmmmm random!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

When you due? Cramps could mean anything so your not out till the witch shows her ugly mug! And fx'd she isn't going to xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sat or Sunday and I know Hun cheers just put myself down even more and poas and got a BFN :( I know it is early but guess it's a sign of things to come :(


----------



## lifechanging

Since all of my supposed "symptoms" seem to have vanished except the occasional twinge in the lower abdomen and boobs I think I am out. i don't know what to make of that FRER with the faint pink line. I re-read the directions and I know I didnt wait ten minutes before i tossed it out. I threw it away shortly after the control line appeared so who knows when that line appeared. But if it were truly a positive from yesterdays afternoon urine wouldn't the other frer this morning with 2nd morning urine have been the same or darker? Instead it has nothing on it. Idk.... feeling doubtful now though.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach - try and stay positive till AF does or doesn't show! Most ladies don't get a BFP till 12dpo Hun!!

And Life - I really don't know what to suggest as it's definitely a strange one but here's hoping it's the start of your BFP xxxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cheers Betty xxx and life your not out yet!!!! Xxx


----------



## Teej

Life - after last month of having every symptom and still getting a BFN I wouldn't let the fact that your symptoms are easing off, get you down!! the body is a very strange thing indeed and does strange things when it's changing for whatever reason!! Try not to stress too much about the FRER - I know it's a lot easier said than done and I would prob be the same in your position. It is still early days and Katie said, a lot of women won't get a BFP until 12dpo, just try and wait it out a few days and try again xxx thinking of you hun xxx

Rachie - again like Katie said (she has wise words lol) the cramps could be anything, it is not unusual to get implantation cramping and this is certainly the right time for that - again thinking of you hun xxx FXed xxx

Katie - well I don't know about you but I still have no symptoms! I'm not letting it get to me as it could mean anything, I do still have a lot of CM so maybe that is my symptom or could just be the EPO working lol. 

I must admit im now 9dpo and nearly caved again this morning, trying to wait it out as long as I can, off to stay with my mum today tho so hopefully I won't really be thinking about it too much!!

FXed and good luck to all of us xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks teej I know I shouldn't get hung up lol feeling loads better this morning xxx btw the bfn was done last thing at night durrr like it's gonna work at 8dpo and at night!!!!! Lmfao!!!!! Not out till she shows!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hope your doing something nice today teej xxx enjoy your day xxx
Much love and baby dust xxx


----------



## Teej

haha... not the best time to test really but this TWW has a way of making us all go crazy to the point all you wanna do is POAS - even when you know it's bound to be a BFN!! we've all done it!! Your right - your not out till she shows.... and here's hoping she doesn't xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Made me chuckle too Hun lol my hubby called me a 'daft cow' lol he said 'is she here?' me 'no' he said 'well shut up woman stop stressing and if she don't show yay if she shows yay' (dirty get wants loadsa nookie lol) xxx


----------



## Teej

Well I'm currently waiting for my shopping to be delivered - I lead such a rock and roll lifestyle!! lol

This afternoon tho I'm gonna be driving up to see my mum :happydance: I haven't seen her for a month now and miss her loads, I live 100 miles away from her now :cry: but - off to see her to spend a week there and catch up with family and friends - sadly OH, who was supposed to be coming with me has become quite ill this past few days so now i'm off on my own, of course this means that if I get a BFP i've gotta try and keep it under wraps till I get back as wanna tell him in person. 

How about you, you up to anything exciting?? 

Love and baby dust to you too hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhh that'll be tough Hun lol xxx my day well gonna jump in bath cos I stink... Go shopping.... Clean my ferrets out lol basically just chill till kids get home from school xxx


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> Made me chuckle too Hun lol my hubby called me a 'daft cow' lol he said 'is she here?' me 'no' he said 'well shut up woman stop stressing and if she don't show yay if she shows yay' (dirty get wants loadsa nookie lol) xxx

Hahahahaha, loving the blunt but logical approach he's taking!! 

Chillin is a very good idea!! was basically all I did yesterday lol, enjoy your day hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

And u Hun x


----------



## Pinga

Happy tuesday Ladies:wave:



KarlawithaK28 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1adb67
> HERE IS MY CHART IF ANYONE WANTS TO LOOK AT IT AND SHARE THEIR THOUGHTS :)

Your chart looks promising. The dip at 8dpo could mean implantation :thumbup:

I'm 8 dpo and my temp has dipped, I hope it goes back up tomorrow.
POAS this morning BFN. Bit headachey today but no symtoms and none yesterday apart from a bit bloated oh and a spot on my chin to match the one on my nose. I'm lookin fine 

I'm sure the 2ww is getting slower as we reach the end. 

Just been for a walk with Dd and I'm now going to start knitting her a scarf, if she lets me.... 18 months, wool, might not be a good mix...:nope:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy.. Apart from some weird very mild cramping today I still have nothing!!! Unless AF is gonna come early?! I'm only about 7dpo as I've lost count haha xx ( go me for not being the obsessive women I normally am )

Happy Tuesday ladies!!! Xxxx I'm sending you all lots of :dust: hopefully we will all get our BFP'S xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

happy tuesday pinga and betty...well i poas last night (stupid i know but had to lol) and got a bfn...was a bit gutted but last thing at night!!!! seriously lmfao....well today i have been a bit more chilled....hubby was smoking a fag on the door step and i walked passed him and nearly threw my guts up!!!! random it doesn't bother me usually!!! been feeling a little bit sicky just thought i was hungry so had a lovely ham and cheese salad sandwich and mmmmmmm i brought some of it back up...sorry tmi lol....gonna try hold out longer....my cramps have gone now btw....boobs still hurt especially nipples....peeing more than usual (but been drinking a bit more than usual) headaches...heartburn, tired...just the same...but no BFP :( YET....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Does sounds promising hun! What dpo are you now? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i believe 9dpo....come on 2ww sod off i want my BFP!!!!! lol...or :witch: if your there come on....LOL..


----------



## lifechanging

Hi everyone! Good to see everyone is in such good spirits. I know many of us have AF due this week... Here's hoping she forgets about all of us! 

Rach- you have so many symptoms I can't believe you haven't gotten your BFP. FX that it's coming.

Teej- I hope you enjoy your trip FX for your BFP

Bec-Pinga-BettyBoop- I hope all of you are well and it seems you are not as POAS happy as Rach and I are so you must be doing fine. rach and I can't seem to walk past an HPT without urinating!!!

So after hat ridiculous FRER witht he line form Sunday, i took one on Monday with 2nd urine BFN and one this morning at like 5am with FMU... BFN so looks as though I am out and like FRERs do indeed have pinkish evap or antibody lines. thats depressing...

Also, many of my symptoms have gone. CP is still hard to reach, feels a bit soft, and I have white lotiony stretchy CM but the amount has decreased some. I still have back pain and every so often I feel a twinge or pinch in my breasts. AF is due between the 5th and 7th so I guess I am just waiting now...


----------



## BettyBoop152

Haha! That's so funny!! About not being able to walk past a hpt without urinating!!! 

Rach... Don't be disheartened your getting BFN's at 9dpo most women don't get em till at least 10 and that's if you def OV when you think it could have been later! Your not out xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Life you proper made me chuckle with that post infact I laughed so hard a little bit of wee came out of me lol (quick where's my hpt's) I know I'm not out till the fat ugly :witch: shows herself.... Well so far today re earlier post the sandwich stayed down a few mins ago I though I'll have a little choccy bar (wafer covered in choc) and I couldn't finish it cos it tasted horrid now I feel really sick!!!!! Ffs!!!! I love choc :( if I am up duff I really don't want choc taking away from me :( 
Life your not out yet hunny xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies, I think I might be pg!!! I've had odd symtoms for several days but was trying to stay calm but after today there's really not much doubting and I'm almost convinced! 

I am 7DPO though so too early to test me thinks. At 2DPO I started having aching boobs (and have had every day since) 5DPO I had cramping on and off and from the eve of 5th DPO I have had (and am still having) bouts of nausea. Today I had a temp dip of 0.2 degrees, cramping, nausea, sore boobs and SPOTTING!!!!!!!! :)

As far as I'm concerned, that's pretty conclusive!! I hadn't realised till I saw your earlier conversation that temp dip could be implantation but I looked it up after reading your posts and it is indeed a sign (called the 'implantation dip'). I'm on cloud 9 but also really want that BFP to confirm.

So Pinga- your temperature dip could be the same thing- esp if you're 8DPO. Any other symptoms?

And BettyBoop the whole cramps at 8DPO is definitely a good sign too.

Rachie Rach your bouts of nausea/smells etc is all really good- so exciting :)

Fingers crossed everybody :) and Baby dust to all of you x


----------



## lifechanging

ooohhh Bec that is so exciting! FX for you! Keep us updated


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx bec xxx i wish I'd temp'd if I'm out this month I will be temping!!!! Lol and for you it all sounds very pos!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Think I am coming down wi something :( btw I took my temp earlier and it was 36.8 is that quite high??? I haven't temped this cycle but was gonna if witch shows up!!! Btw I've been a slob all day (been in bed majority) lol x
I'll check it (temp) in morning see what it is from sleeping xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi Rach, yeah 36.8 is about the right temperature to show you're in the luteal phase (tww) I have been 36.7 in mine- till today when I dipped to 36.5. But you're supposed to go on temp first thing in the morning so see what you get tomorrow. Hope you feel better soon (or not if it means a BFP!!) I am feeling so so so nauseas- so have had a shower and now resting in bed but will go to sleep soon as can't handle much more of this today (but still in v good spirits!). Good luck with temp xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks bec for that I'll check it in the morning and let ya know xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow sounds promising Bec!! And I've had some weird twinges tonight I'm trying to be optimistic and hope it's my bean burrowing!! But after lots of BFN's over the last 3 months I'm trying to not get too excited! wish I had temped as well as opk's xxxx fx'd chicken xxx


----------



## Teej

Well I am now at my mum's and completley knackered!!! 

Everyone's posts sound really promising so far (sorry i'm too tired to comment on each lol) 

I have has some mild crampings on and off today but still not too hopefull - just got a feeling this is not my month!! Think my PMA flew out my car window this afternoon lol

Tomorrow i'll be 10dpo and very tempted to test with FMU - I know it's still early but.... lol - hey ho, will update in the morning as to wether or not I caved lol 

xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy don't do it!! You can implant anywhere between 6 and 12 dpo so if you have been having cramps today it could be implantation and you wouldn't detect any hcg for another couple of days! Trying to stay positive for you xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Teej I am guessing you smuggled some hpts in your bag??? You naughty girl lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Katie, I know your right!! I think im just so tired and feeling a little low as my OH didn't come with me and i'm missing him :(

Rachie - Of course!!! you really think I could have waited till next week to test!!! lol no chance haha xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao xxx bless ya xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Well get some sleep and see how you feel tomorrow hunni! My OH isn't with me either tonight so it's off to bed alone to dream about my BFP lol I'm shocked at how resistant to POAS I am this month but the heart ache of a BFN is too much xxx night ladies and GL if you do test xxxxxxx


----------



## lifechanging

I think we have a great thread here. We have been supportive and encouraging and helpful. So, I really hope that all of us get our BFPs. I know the odds are against that but hey, crazier things have happened. I really want us to be bump buddies!

On the upside today I have felt pretty crummy!!! Back pain is there. breast twinges some abdominal twinges and side ones too. And strangely groin pain, whatever that might mean. It comes and goes not really painful but there where the leg meets the pubic area (that is the groin, right?!?!) 


FX for some BFPs this week. When has everyone decided to test? After all my BFNs I still feel this is it so I am going to try to hold out until Friday or Saturday. I don't want to see another BFN right now.


----------



## Teej

I know your right Katie, hopefully I will feel better after a good night sleep - and my mum has the worlds most comfy spare bed!!! lol 

Thinking about it logically, if im feeling down anyway and I get a BFN tomorrow I would be even more upset so am gonna hold off!! I have been told lol

I agree with you Life, we really seem to have been there for each other, I know there has been a couple of points where I have felt low or out or temped to test and you guys say all the right things, Thanks to all of you in this thread, would be great to be bump buddies so fingers crossed for our BFP's xxx

I think I am gonna wait till friday or saturday too life xx

I'm off to lose myself in my mum's spare bed and dream about my babybump again. 

Night Night to all, hope you all sleep well and have very sweet baby dreams xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I agree life it would be fab if we could all be bump buddies too!!

Fx'd for when you next test!!

Ps I'm testing around 13dpo so I've got at least 6 days to go so I'll be here cheering the POASA on then I'll have a pee myself lol xxx


----------



## lifechanging

okay... im getting excited. I just threw up... with my last two kids I threw up once, that's how I found out I was more than likely pregnant!!


FX


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fingers x'd life xxx I've just burped tmi and a bit of acid came up lol nice lol xxx and me boobies look huge!!!! They are big anyway 38f and they are busting outta me bra lmfao!!!! I have 4 boobs!!!! 
I agree on us all being bump buddies!!!! Yay fingers crossed we'll all get :bfp: by end/beginning of week!!!! Come on :bfp:


----------



## lifechanging

that's what happened to me rach. i burped and it came up so i ran to the bathroom and it came out, not a lot but i didn't feel sick before that. I feel a little warm now and my temp is 98.9 I hope that doesn't mean I am just sick. My morning BBTs have been 98 -98.3


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not up on temping Hun so couldn't really advise xxx but hopefully it'll be a good good sign!!!!! Oh this wait is killing me!!!!! I am the most impatient person in the world lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh holy s**t bloody palpations now!!!! Hate em!!! Not had em for yonks!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

36.5 this morning before getting outta be or owt!!!
Not having a good feeling bout this month now...really bad cramps like af is gonna show :( but she not here!!!


----------



## Teej

Fingers crossed she won't show either hun!! when is AF due??

You'll be pleased to know I didn't cave this morning :) wasn't even really tempted to, think I was just overtired last night!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Af due Sat/Sunday :( xxx
Congratulations on not caving hunny xxx wish I had your strength lol xxx how was the comfy bed??? Lol x


----------



## Teej

I'm due same time!! seem's to be taking forever to get there!! 

Thanks hun lol, the bed was lovely, got a great night sleep till my stepdad woke me at 4:30am!! bless him he is very heavy footed and handed and can't do anything quietly, he was in the bathroom when his alarm went off at 5 and he ran through to bedroom to turn it off but tripped and fell into the door, I was trying so hard not to laugh lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sorry I laughed lol did you shout wayhay lol it is an automatic response for me to shout it when I see anyone fall lol it's a curse lol xxx 
How bizarre that we are due the :witch: on the same day!!!! Spooky lol xxx 
What day are you officially testing? I think I might TRY and leave it till SHE is late!!!! But like Life said I cannot walk past one without peeing on it lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaay! Nice one for not caving hun xxxx and rach it's not over till the :witch: rears her ugly butt lol
I'm not due till Monday ish? So I'm gonna wait me thinks! Def till at least Monday lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya Betty I may also wait till Monday but I'll have to cut my hands off cos I am a poasa lol xxx


----------



## Teej

hahaha... well i'm gonna try and hold off till saturday morning, I will then be 13dpo so if it's gonna happen it will hopefully show by then - it's my brothers birthday party saturday night so if it's a BFN i may partake in a drink or 2 lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmm yeah Hun I like your thinking xxx but fx'd it'll be a bfp and 'no' booze for you xxx


----------



## Teej

I would be more than happy to go without if it meant i was pregnant :)

FXed for a booze free christmas for all of us xxx lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay yay sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sounds fantastic to me although I think I'm out! Getting AF like back ache =( xxxx


----------



## Teej

But you don't have AF yet so not out just yet hun!!! it could be a symptom xxx

In all honesty this month I have no idea what so ever if im in or out!! I have had a few signs but all explanable so not looked too much into them, I think the most promising were the cramps I was getting on and off yesterday!! may have been AF letting me know she's on way but I've had nothing today so who knows.


----------



## BettyBoop152

I know what ya mean! But the 5 days wait us killing me now! I'd love to FFWD to my BFP no matter when it was lol! I just want to be know either way so I can get excited or get on with my next cycle lol!! I hate the 2WW xxx


----------



## Teej

With you on that one!!!! these last few days have gone soooo slowly!!! Like you I just wanna know!! lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

I totally second what you both have said!!!! Arrrrrggggghhhhh hurry up!!!!! My cramps have gone again!!!! WTF!!! Lol xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Well ladies i am 11dpo today and i got a bfp!!!! Wooot woot.. I am so excited.. Cramping doesnt always mean af.. :) baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg well done!!!!!!!!! Yay so pleased for you xxx H&h 8 months xxx omg I am sooooooooooo pleased for you xxxx CONGRATULATIONS xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Thank you .. Yayyy.. The best part is im due around july 19. July 23rd is my moms bday, and she is with jesus so im going to try my hardest to hold off and have her/him on her bday!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

KarlawithaK28 said:


> Well ladies i am 11dpo today and i got a bfp!!!! Wooot woot.. I am so excited.. Cramping doesnt always mean af.. :) baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yaaaaay! Well happy for you xx congrats and we got our threads first BFP xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh karla am so chuffed xxx the threads 1st :bfp:


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Yippie!!!


----------



## Pinga

KarlawithaK28 said:


> Well ladies i am 11dpo today and i got a bfp!!!! Wooot woot.. I am so excited.. Cramping doesnt always mean af.. :) baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:dance::dance::dance: Congratulations:dance::dance::dance:

Tell us everything, please...
What test did you use?
What symptoms have you had etc.......

How exciting :happydance:

My temp did go up this morning and I have felt hot all day, even my lips feel hot


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Ok, so yesterday i tested with an ic and a digi. On the ic i could see a line but it was so faint you could only see it when you turned it in diffrent directions. So i took the digi and bfn. But i knew i saw that line so i did a flashlight test lol.. You could barely see the line when i held it to the light but i knew it was there. So last night i had some cramping but mild and not really af like. Plus i had been feeling my tummy down low and i could tell it was getting harder. My cm has been creamy the whole time. I had what i thought to be implantation spotting on monday. It was only 3 teeny tiny dots of blood when i wiped. Other than that, my boobs dont hurt, i got my energy back after implantation.. Anyway, this morning i had another temp rise and i went to pee expecting another bfn when much to my surprise it was bf positive!!!!! I still have to wait 2 weeks after af is due to go have it confirmed at the health dept.. So imma go buy some frer this afternoon and keep testing. I do have 1 digi left so i will test through out this week!!! Just to know!!! Baby dust!


----------



## KarlawithaK28

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1adb67
HERE IS MY CHART


----------



## Teej

Oh wow, Karla that is so fantastic xx I am so pleased for you hun xx 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Let's hope this is the 1st of many in this thread!!!


----------



## lifechanging

woo hoo Karla......
I hope you are starting a pattern here.
I hope the rest of you (Teej, Pinga, BettyBoop, and Rach) get some good news soon too! What happened to Bec??? Her symptoms were very promising, she needs to come update us with her BFP!!!

After the throwing up episode last nite. It wasn't much, it just cam up in my throat and I ran to the bathroom... yuk. Doesn't really ever happen to me. I started trying to convinve myslef I was out. The CM had decreased but still not gone. Starting yesterday evening I started getting (TMI alert) wet spots in my panties, like watery. I had it today so far too. I checked CM internally and it has gone mostly watery but a bit of creaminess still to it and the creamy party is slightly stretchy. Anyways, have no idea what that means.

Rach and Teej- we all are expecting AF the same time. I am Sat or Sun as well. Let's hop that none of us see her!


----------



## MishC

Hewy ladies could i join in your thread??

I'm 10 DPO today so i think i should fit in with you girls.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Mish welcome! I think we are varying from 8dpo to 11 so you will fit right in =)
when are you testing? Xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Mish welcome! I think we are varying from 8dpo to 11 so you will fit right in =)
when are you testing? Xx


----------



## Teej

Life, that sounds promosing hun, im not that good with interpreting what our CM should be doing but a lot of people report a lot of it and get a BFP!! Hopefully this is the case as I haven't (for want of a better phrase) dried up at all... lol

Really hope you get your BFP too hun, this has beena fantastic thread and think it would be fantastic if we all had our happy ending xxx

Hey Mish and welcome, how are you holding up in the TWW?? any symptoms or lack of to report?? Do you know when your testing yet??

We are all very close with our dpo's there is only a day or 2 in it with all of us xx


----------



## lifechanging

thanks Teej! Fingers crossed for us!

Welcome Mish. I just answered your thread about 10dpo and symptoms. that was just from memory. But if you want the play by lay go back and read this thread as most of us have been symptom spotting and recording it here!
FX for you!


----------



## lifechanging

btw, resisted the urge to poas today since the last ones were such dissapointments. I am trying not to put oo much stock into those as th ranged from 6dpo-9dpo and that is still early... I am waiting til Friday, if i can! I should just wait it out the weekend an see if AF shows.


----------



## Teej

Well done for resisting hun!! It's so hard not to when you just wanna see that BFP. Im also waiting till Friday or Saturday... thats if I don't test tomorrow of course :haha:

Have to admit, Karla getting her BFP has got me all excited I just wanna POAS now :haha:


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies and thank you for the warm welcome

I'm going to test on Monday if AF hasn't arrived by then. i got very confused with when i ovulated this month so i tested last Monday and got a BFN but when i thought about it properly that last day i had EWCM was Sunday 24th so i was classing the monday as 1dpo.

I haven't really had any sight, i'm full of cold and i've had some pains in my stomach. Yesterday i though AF was going to come because i got some pretty strong pains but still nothing.

I've had no cm, no sore bbs etc

I am very tired (bed by 10pm when usually 11pm), keep going dizzy, feeling hot but i honestly think that's all due to my cold.


----------



## MishC

Do any of you ladies have any children?

When i'm not at work i don't think about testing or wonder if i'm pregnant but when i'm at wor (Mon, Tue & Wed) it's all i seem to do!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi michc I haven't read you other post but will be visiting it very shortly xxx how good are you going to try and resist till monday !!!!! Sorry but I have zero patience lol got some cheapies today so I'll be on em tomorrow till either bfp or af lmfao!!!! Poasa big time lol xxx 
My tmi is coming now lol my cm is very creamy and quite a bit lol feel constantly wet lol panty pads for me now lol!!! Brb forgot what is was gonna say will have to re read thread lmfao!!!!


----------



## Teej

lol very strange!! I haven't been too bad this month with wanting to POAS, last monthe it was a constant thought, but I also had every symptom going lol. 

I don't have any children yet, am TTC#1 :) and i'm not too impatient but now would be nice :haha:

I haven't really had any symptoms this month and think that has helped with not constantly wanting to POAS lol, although now we have had our 1st BFP in the thread im itching to get the tests out!!! 

The strong pains may have been implantation cramps hun!! FXed for your bfp hun, you will have to tell the result us when you test xxx


----------



## MishC

Well good luck to you all and i'll be looking forward to seeing who gets the next BFP! It's all so exciting.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Teej said:


> lol very strange!! I haven't been too bad this month with wanting to POAS, last monthe it was a constant thought, but I also had every symptom going lol.
> 
> I don't have any children yet, am TTC#1 :) and i'm not too impatient but now would be nice :haha:
> 
> I haven't really had any symptoms this month and think that has helped with not constantly wanting to POAS lol, although now we have had our 1st BFP in the thread im itching to get the tests out!!!
> 
> The strong pains may have been implantation cramps hun!! FXed for your bfp hun, you will have to tell the result us when you test xxx

I second that lol xx I'm TTC #1 too xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thats what i wanted to say lol.....
I have 3 yes 3 boys.....hoping for the little girl.....my boys are get ready....
12, 10 and 8 lol....big age gap i know from youngest to hopefully baby...
i am 30 and been married for 9 years and with him 11...(1st is not my hubs)
only decided beginning of october to have another so i got my coil whipped out was on period when it was removed (copper not mirena) and this is our 1st month ttc...never tried before they were all whoopsies...lol...:blush:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Teej said:


> lol very strange!! I haven't been too bad this month with wanting to POAS, last monthe it was a constant thought, but I also had every symptom going lol.
> 
> I don't have any children yet, am TTC#1 :) and i'm not too impatient but now would be nice :haha:
> 
> I haven't really had any symptoms this month and think that has helped with not constantly wanting to POAS lol, although now we have had our 1st BFP in the thread im itching to get the tests out!!!
> 
> The strong pains may have been implantation cramps hun!! FXed for your bfp hun, you will have to tell the result us when you test xxx

I second that lol xx I'm TTC #1 too xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cramping again....hopefully its just little bean getting settled in amd not the dreaded :witch: :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

i hate the smile on the :witch: face!!!! i wanna slap her!!! :witch: <<<<look at her the smug cow!!!! lol.....


----------



## Bec27

lifechanging said:


> woo hoo Karla......
> I hope you are starting a pattern here.
> I hope the rest of you (Teej, Pinga, BettyBoop, and Rach) get some good news soon too! What happened to Bec??? Her symptoms were very promising, she needs to come update us with her BFP!!!

Thanks for thinking of me lifechanging :)

So congratulations Karla- you must be over the moon :happydance:

Everyone else keep thinking positive baby dust thoughts :winkwink:

I have been at work today so missed out on loads of chat :( but thought I'd better come on to see how everyone is and update you.

I caved this morning and despite knowing that 7/8DPO is far too early- I POAS! Got a BFN but I didn't let it get me down as I feel so strongly that I'm pg and just need to wait till my HCG levels are higher (I hope!). The symptoms are just too clear and too unique for me to think anything else. So I'm staying positive and will retest again Sat- still a bit early but can't wait any longer than that!!

I seem to have round the clock bouts of nausea which is wonderful, the cramps have eased a lot now but also been quite headachey and sore bbs. Really tired as well. Have to say though that I don't care how rubbish I feel as long as I get my BFP!!!! :)


----------



## Bec27

P.S. Welcome MishC- like a lot of the others on here I am also TTC bubba #1 x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi bec bless ya I have everything crossed for ya darl xxx well everything is crossed for all of us!!!! Xxx I just bought loadsa cheapies so bring on peeing every day lmao xxx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Rach, I bought loads of internet cheapies too, can't wait for them to arrive :) then I will POAS everyday too!!!

When is everyone testing? Anyone else testing Sat? xxx


----------



## AmandaMarie2

its nov..3 and im not syure what dpo i am but im feeling sick and ive had alot of tugging and werid feelings in my belly


----------



## Bec27

Hi Amanda, what CD are you? :)


----------



## AmandaMarie2

15 or 16 my period is due in 12 days,,


----------



## AmandaMarie2

i had the tugging feelings for 2 days and then yesterday i started feeling sick to my stomach been on and off for 2 days..dont know what to think


----------



## Bec27

I might be wrong but days 15/16 are the sort of time you would ovulate so perhaps what you felt was the egg being released? Wouldn't have thought you'd feel sick yet though- but you never know :)


----------



## Bec27

TBH even when you ovulate I don't think it usually feels like tugging- for me it's just a sharp pain followed by dull ache- maybe you should keep an eye and go to doc's if you're not sure what's going on xx


----------



## AmandaMarie2

yea well like one day after i had sex...i did have white discharge with clear discharge but.... it only happened for a few mintues and stopped.......


----------



## BettyBoop152

I agree with Bec.. You can get pain with Ovulating and it's usually around CD 14-16 on a normal 28-29 day cycle I'd guess you were 1dpo either today or tomorrow xxxx


----------



## AmandaMarie2

maybe but see im not sure how long sperm or even the egg can stay in you....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Whoopsies just fell asleep for 2hrs!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

The eggy 12-36hrs I think and spermies 4-7 days I think???? Ladies???


----------



## lifechanging

egg 24hrs max and sperm up to 5-7 days but more likely 2-3 days. If you are cycle day 16 I'd say you had Ovulation just the other day possibly but who knows. A trip to the Dr may be necessary. The discahrge was pprobably EWCM meaning your fertile period.

Bec - FX... i had BFns too but am convinced I am indeed "up the spout" and that they were just too early. Trying to hold off with the poas until Friday or Saturday


----------



## AmandaMarie2

yea thats good cuz i had sex the 30th and 31st but whats werid was last week i have ovulation pains


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Teej said:


> Well done for resisting hun!! It's so hard not to when you just wanna see that BFP. Im also waiting till Friday or Saturday... thats if I don't test tomorrow of course :haha:
> 
> Have to admit, Karla getting her BFP has got me all excited I just wanna POAS now :haha:

HOW MANY DPO ARE YOU? I TOOK THE DIGI THIS A.M. AND I BOUGHT FRER FOR THIS AFTERNOON. IT HAS A FAINT 2ND LINE!! :happydance: GO AHEAD, POAS!! YOU NEVER KNOW! I AM 11DPO (IDK IF I MENTIONED THAT OR NOT)


----------



## Bec27

I am excited lifechanging, if everything goes well we could end up being BFP buddies!! Definitely keeping fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies little update and it has got me a little excited! Been getting a pinch type twinge in my uterus area hope it's a bean implanting!!!! Xxx


----------



## MishC

I've just had another lot of period pains i'll be suprised if af isn't here in the morning.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mishc not out till she is here xxx 
Am very sick tonight!!! Fmu poas coming!!!! I'll be 11dpo!!! Tmi still feeling like I've pee'd myself lol cm really excessive!!! Am totally wiped out :( so off to bed!!!! Again xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx Betty xxx hopefully we'll all be bump buddies this month xxx


----------



## Teej

KarlawithaK28 said:


> Teej said:
> 
> 
> Well done for resisting hun!! It's so hard not to when you just wanna see that BFP. Im also waiting till Friday or Saturday... thats if I don't test tomorrow of course :haha:
> 
> Have to admit, Karla getting her BFP has got me all excited I just wanna POAS now :haha:
> 
> HOW MANY DPO ARE YOU? I TOOK THE DIGI THIS A.M. AND I BOUGHT FRER FOR THIS AFTERNOON. IT HAS A FAINT 2ND LINE!! :happydance: GO AHEAD, POAS!! YOU NEVER KNOW! I AM 11DPO (IDK IF I MENTIONED THAT OR NOT)Click to expand...

Well tomorrow I will be 11dpo and think I may have to satisfy my POAS urge lol. 
I'm not getting my hopes up too much as I have had light cramping on and off now for last few days so could be AF teasing!! It stopped most of yesterday but am getting niggles today!! 
Was going to be so good and wait, but with you getting a BFP i'm all excited now lol, i'm just reminding myself it could still be a BFN!! and if so, I'll test again on Saturday :)

Katie, that sounds so promising :happydance: FXed for you hun - and for everyone else still waiting for that BFP xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy and Rach good luck for tomorrow! And Mish.. She may not appear so try and stay positive xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Betty xxx


----------



## Teej

Yeah thanks hun xx and good luck to anyone else testing tomorrow xx


----------



## lifechanging

good luck with tomorrow's testing ladies. 
I wish I could stop POAS.. I found a dollar tree cheapie hpt in my cabinet today and sure enough took it. BFN... I am really discouraged now. I am 10dpo, i think. And I swear I feel like I must be pregnant. I simply can't chalk all this up to PMS. And I am definitely not imagining it. The breast and ab twinges are real. Also the leg aches and the CM. It went watery last nite and this morning but I just checked and it's wet but has a whitish/yellow creamy consistency. i dont know but I am so confused and so going crazy. I just want to know. 

Thanks for listening to me and all my crazy SS. I know I must sound completely insane. I want the weekend to hurry up and get here so either AF can show up or not and I can know one way or another. UGH!


----------



## Rachie Rach

:bfn: for me this morning!!!! Oh well at least she's not here yet!!!!


----------



## Bec27

Stay positive lifechanging- I have been quite wet down there too and so many of symptoms are promising- it's probably just still too early. Keep trying every couple of days- apparently the level of HCG doubles every 2-3 days :)

TeeJ- mild on/off cramps could be a good sign- good luck hun x


Rach- stay positive, it could be too early for you too and your symptoms also sound really promising.

Must get ready for work now but will be back on later tonight. Struggling to get through my working days at the moment with the nausea and tiredness- a good sign but already worrying about how I will work productively feeling like this!! Oh well, we'll see how it all goes. Will keep a PMA and have a good day :)

Luck and dust to all x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cheer bec I know maybe it's just too early xxx even if the:witch: shows up it's ok there's always next month xxx :)


----------



## Teej

Well I tested and got BFN. I will test again on Saturday if no AF in the morning and like Rach said... there's always next month xx

Life, It is awful when you have so many symptoms and convince yourself that you must be pregnant, then get a BFN, the same happened to me last month!! 11dpo today so still got a couple of days for those beans to stick xxx

Rach, sorry you got BFN hun, FXED for next test xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ditto teej was a bit bummed cos I was so I'll last night wi sickness and very very sleepy xxx 
We've still got loadsa time Hun xxx next test Hun xxx


----------



## Teej

Absolutly!! when are you going to test again hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well I bought loadsa cheapies so was gonna keep testing till af arrived but after today I am not so sure.... Might TRY and leave it till sunday or Monday??? Just dunno???!!! How bout u hunny??? Xxx


----------



## Teej

Well I would like to say i'm gonna wait till Saturday but I will prob test again tomorrow lol xx I have still got a load of the IC's - they are lethal lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Morning ladies! Sorry to gear about the BFN's hopefully it's just too early to tell and AF stays away xxxxx


----------



## Teej

Morning hun, here's hoping although I get the feeling i'm out! My baby obviously doesn't want to be a July baby lol... funny thing is I said I would like an August baby... maybe i'll get my wish after all xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmm another august baby??? My youngest was august xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmm defo think I am out now!!!! My cm is pink!!!! Random lol but guess which round corner :( !!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

It's hard to stat positive when you see the BFN but stranger things have happened so def not out till :witch: shows xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmao I cannot spell today I ment witch lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach... could maybe be implantation spotting??? you implant upto 12 days so maybe xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Maybe just dunno now lol xxx and tmi alert had constipation for last week or so but today I got the squits lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao cos you really wanted to know that at breakfast time lol xxx sorry guys xxx


----------



## Teej

Hahahaha... no worries hun, thankfully i've already had mine and as I have no symptoms i'm not likely to be sick lmao xxx


----------



## Teej

Just wanted to say a big thanks to Life for the thread named 

"great information I snatched from a thread by moxie08"

There is some really interesting info on there about implantation and how long Hgc levels can take to detect even on early detectors - well worth a ready ladies xxx


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

We have done so well keeping each others spirits up whilst we wait, big :hugs: to all of us.

Soon we will soon know one way or another, and we will :happydance: together, or :cry: together, but atleast we will know what in heck is going on in there!!

Then we can get on with the next stage, what ever that may be.. We are strong ladies we can cope!

Remember the :bfn: can always turn into a :bfp:


----------



## Teej

Well said Pinga!! Even if it is BFN I have got chatting to a lovely group of ladies and I hope we all keep in touch xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

yeah you guys have kept me from going totally bonkers lol...and had such a lovely time coming on and talking to you all xxx 
Anyways peeps am off for a bit i've got a appointment with my shrink :( starting to put together a care plan for when i do get a :bfp: .... i could be gone awhile lol....

Catch y'all later xxx


----------



## Teej

Im off too, hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

:hug: to all of you! You have kept me very sane lol xx have a fab day all xxx


----------



## Pinga

Teej said:


> Just wanted to say a big thanks to Life for the thread named
> 
> "great information I snatched from a thread by moxie08"
> 
> There is some really interesting info on there about implantation and how long Hgc levels can take to detect even on early detectors - well worth a ready ladies xxx

Some statistics: When do eggs implant?
I thought everyone would appreciate hearing some analysis from published research (sample: 136 women who became pregnant) into implantation times and HCG rates of increase during the first week post-implantation. Rather than post the science bits, I'll summarize a few key points. If you want more information please PM me. I have no affiliation with this research.

Implantation occurs for most of the women between 6 to 12 days after ovulation.

(1) Nearly all the women took at least 3 days before HCG levels were at a level that could be identified via an hpt. Many more took at least 6. Some of the women took up to two weeks!

The rate of increase (for the first week after implantation) varied considerably -- meaning that some were punctuated -- aka increased in jumps, some started slow and then rose quickly, and some increased evenly. This means you may see your lines slowly get darker or you may get lots of and suddenly a !!

Women who implanted earlier had HCG that increased faster than women who implanted later. This means that if you have been patiently seeing throughout your TWW, you may need to be even more patient. ;-)

(2) Only 40% of the women implanted by 7 dpo. Considering what I mentioned in (1), this means only 40% of women know their by 10 dpo!! This doesn't even include those of the 40% of the women who have slower or jumpier curves. So it's not hard to imagine that at 10 dpo, most pregnant women won't see a line yet.

Speaking of 10 dpo, only 68% of the women had implanted by that time. This increases to 90% by the day of expected menstruation, which still raises the point that those women still have 3-6 days before they get their .

And just so those last 10% of the women aren't left out -- it won't be until 24 dpo until the last of them even start to see the kind of HCG levels required for a !!!

Time of implantation isn't an indicator of the final outcome, either, so those that see lines at 10dpo or earlier won't be sitting superior to those that have waited. Women who miscarried had a variety of implantation days and rates of HCG increase.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks for sharing pinga xxx :hugs:


----------



## Pinga

It does read a bit crazy, like fill in the missing blanks, but you get the idea!

My temps are up still but BFN this morning. I have the feeling I'm going to get AF this month. I feel very wobbley down there not really crampy but it feels like the witch is on her way. Have app to see the GP monday to check my thyroid level and will know one way or another by then. 

Little ones down for a nap and I'm going to sort the garden out. 

What a lovely day!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Glad your having lovely weather it's dull and rainy in Manchester! Roll on bedtime lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

not over till the fat :witch: rolls on in xxx 
in Doncaster it is very overcast!!! rain on its way no doubt.....:wacko:


----------



## Pinga

17 degees here but cloudy, its nice but does mean I have no excuse but to get all the dead thinks up. Low back ache now as well, I just want to put my feet up but other half would just call me a lazy :mamafy:


----------



## Teej

lol... it is a lovely day here in Peterborough too, just got back from a lovely lunch with my mum, now feeling very fat!! lol, she forced me to have a cream cake to!! I really didn't want it - honest :blush:

Think I need to go and walk it all off lol, out for a meal tonight with my sister and some friends too... this catching up is fattening! !lol


----------



## misstia

OMG.....been so busy with exams....I've been missing out. Congrats on the first BFP!!! 

I have been having my normal AF symptoms, but it is hard to give up because like i said with my fist i just KNEW AF was coming and I got my BFP!!!

So don't give up ladies!!!!

Anyway, right now I'm trying to get over a nasty cold, I have extremely sore boobs (ouch), horrible cramps, and just overall tired. I plan to test on Saturday.. 12dpo, but for some reason I feel like AF my get to my test before I do:growlmad:,

I think she goes and paints our HPT test line with permanent white paint and laughs..... want a meanie! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Zonked I tell ya xxx :yawn:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rant time..... I've had such a shit day today and I have got the worst headache!! My OH is being a complete tool and I am hungry!!! Lol rant over! Oh and I've had shooting pains in my pubic area?? Xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya betty xxx hugs xxx my OH is at work but wish he was home am fubarred and gotta cook something for tea but really cannot be arsed!!!! I just wanna go back to bed xxx 
Shooting pains in pubic area??? No Idear what that could be xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Be not bed lol xxx see cannot stop thinking about it xxx lol


----------



## misstia

I have the pains too. But normal before AF, sure hope its not her......Yes tired too, just woke from I guess tring to sleep, I had three phone calls, and the post man at the door, all within the one hour I tried to rest....what are the odds??????:wacko:


----------



## BettyBoop152

I had it once this morning and it isn't usual for me so I'm crossing everything lol! To make me feel that little bit sexier I've broke out with loads of zits! Aaaaargh lol

Or Misstia I hate that it's like people know you wanna sleep and just won't let you xxxxx


----------



## misstia

Just happy with all the noise my three year old didn't wake from her nap:winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ffs!!!! Am cramping again!!!! Getting fed up now!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

hey... well I was really hoping to come back on here and see a couple more BFPs. I'm sure they are coming!

Teej and Pinga - wasn't that information great... doesn't it bring you hope?!?! 

I keep thinking that today is only 11dpo and all my BFNs could just be becasue I haven't even implanted (doubtful, if it was going to happen) but even if I did, it could have just been a day or two ago and my hCg levels aren't high enough for a test yet!!! As if to further make me hopeful I have had brownish tinged CM when I wiped twice today. IB?!?! Maybe? However, with that thinking wouldn't my "symptoms" since 6 or 7dpo be ridiculous if I hadn't even implanted? Or is it possible to have signs between fertilization and implantation? I am trying not to get my hopes up about the CM today. It may just mean that AF is coming, although I typically spot late at nite and then full force AF in the morning and it doesn't usually look so brown. I wonder if all my CP checking (still pretty high btw) casued a scratch that bled!!!

ugh... so many whatifs!!!!

I say FX fro BFPs for all and bump buddies around here and for those of us who aren't lucky this month there is always next and we should stick together!

BTW- Teej- I think August babies are wonderful... I should know, I am one!

Sorry that I always write a novella when I post!!!


----------



## Bec27

Oh that's good news lifechanging- definitely sounds like IB to me. I had IB on Tuesday but had symptoms before then so don't worry. I got my IC tests today and did one right away of course!! It was a BFN but still strong hopes and still convinced I'm pg, just gotta wait- only 8 or 9DPO so tryin to be patient. (Not doing that well!!!!) Are you testing again tomorrow? xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Sorry to read about all the BFn's ladies. It is still really early so there is still hope. The one thing that had me pretty convinced or thinkin I was is I have had creamy Cm the whole time.. I read somewhere that most pregnant women have creamy cm.. So I checked EVERYDAY!!!. According to a site, I am 3 weeks along, should be 4 sat or sunday. I think sat since i O'd on the 23rd which was a sat. I still have another 2ww now. I cant have it confirmed until I am 2 weeks late for flo. Then prolly another 2 weeks or so before i can get in to see a dr.. But hopefully we can hear the heartbeat on our first visit!!! :) I will be out of town this weekend, so I will have to catch up with all you ladies sunday. I hope to see lots more BFP's.. Good luck ladies


----------



## MishC

Good Evening Ladies :)

Sorry to hear about all these bfn's. I'm going to have to join you all though i couldn't resist either. I've been getting period pains for 3 sdays on and off but no sign of it so i just decided (8:15pm) to drink a pint of coke and the do a test. At first i thought i saw a slight line but then i decided i didn't. I'm going to wait until Sunday morning now and then i'll be 14dpo.

I have a question, my lp is usually 16 days long, does that mean i should wait longer before i test. I really don't understand it all.


----------



## Rachie Rach

:( think the :witch: has got me!!! Cramping and red blood spots :(


----------



## Bec27

Isn't it too early for your AF Rach? When were you due?


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww no rach :-( do you usually come on this early? Hope it's just IB as you can get difference types of IB like a bit heavier or for longer xxx


----------



## MishC

Aww no Rach, hopefully it'll go away.

I've got some funny pains going on i'm very suprised she hasn't got me i thought she would defo show last night but she didn't hense the test!


----------



## Rachie Rach

No Betty am like clockwork.... It was only a little bit but I have major cramps :( it random cos I still feel sick, boobs hurt like hell mainly nips, peeing for England and dog tired!!! Well we'll know in the morning :(


----------



## BettyBoop152

Mish what are your pains? 
I've still got a banging head ache and just had a shooting pain from the inside of vagina up to my ribs! Actually scared me :-( xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach I've read that you can still spot when pregnant so don't get too down till it's a full heavy flow chick xxx


----------



## MishC

Betty - I've had propper period pains. The type were they feel warm and like a wave in the bottom of your stomach and hurt your back, usually if i get that feeling AF comes in a few house but i've had it for a couple of days on and off. Last night i would have swore af would be here this morning because it happened on a few occasions. I've had those pains a couple of times today but i've also had other pains (were i'd class my ovaries to be) today. I have a massive headche and i'm knackered but i im really full of cold. I probably should have tested in the morning and not late at night with a lot of coke ...lol.

I've just been reading about LP and i should probably wait until Monday before i test. I have a 15 day lp not a 16 like i first though.


----------



## BettyBoop152

It's strange isn't it I've read some good things about having cramps and shooting pains but I don't have AF like cramps so can it wait xxx fx'd for Monday Hun think I'll be testing then too xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah I know but we'll have to see xxx


----------



## MishC

Well i bought a double pack so only have that 1 left (it's a clear blue i hear they're suppose to be fairly accurate) so i don't want to waste it before hand. I know i'll find it very difficult not to test on Sunday!


----------



## MishC

I'll should have a search on the net and see what all the different pains mean.

I remember the only reason i found out i was pregnant with my daughter was because i was getting period pains but no period for about a week so i googled it anddit said it was a pregnant sign. I remember thinking ....nah! So on the way home from work that day i popped into asda and picked up a double pack of tests and both came back positives with in 20 minutes.


----------



## lifechanging

Bec- I am so excited for you! I just know you'll get that BFP very soon. I am not going to test in the morning, all the BFNs are killing me. I lose hope every time I see one. I think I will try to wait it out till Sunday, maybe Saturday. That's when AF is due. I hope she stays away! Are testing again in the morning? If you don't mind my asking what was your IB like?

Rach- I hope it is just spotting. My spotting was actually in the CM not spotting alone and it was light brown. we'll see what all of these spots mean?

All the ladies - FX for us all, I hope we can stick this thing out!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well earlier today (the pink cm) it was cm that was actually pink!!! Just been to loo an cm was still there so wiped cm then wiped again (like you do) and 'no' cm just blood tiny amount but bright red!!!! So guessing I'm over and out for now :(


----------



## MishC

This is very sad ...BUT if i was pregnant i've just looked up my due daye and it would be 11 July so that means i'd b having a JUNE baby haha! I know i'll live to regret doing this but what the heck!

And Rach - Sorry to hear the bad news i hope you have a good month next month. On the plus side at leaset you have moved onto next month quicker rather than waiting till Sunday and then getting AF.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Aye suppose :(


----------



## Bec27

Oh Rach, try to stay positive, you never know. You might find it is just spotting. Wait till heavy flow to be sure.

Lifechanging, my IB was a small discharge of pinky brown blood which I noticed in my knickers when going to toilet (def tmi!!). I had stronger cramps that day too and no more bleeding since. So impatient but just want it confirmed now so we can really celebrate!! I know the BFN are hard, my oh won't believe I'm pg till a BFP so I find that hard when I'm so convinced. The BFN's are starting to get me down too just trying to stay strong. 

We can help each other. I might test again in am then again Sat am and Sun am. 

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks bec xxx I know I'm not fully out until I gush lol but on that point if it is af when I do get a spot of blood like that I wipe and bang she's there!!! It was only a very small amount!!!! We'll see what later tonight brings or the morning xxx


----------



## MishC

Rach - I've just realised you don't live that far away from me!

FX the spotting goes away and you get some good luck on sun/mon! :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Where abouts are you Hun? Xxx


----------



## MishC

Leeds :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cool really not far from me xxx I live just off m62 xxx


----------



## sjlttc

I'm sticking my nose in....M62...hmmm...I'm on the outskirts of Rochdale :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol M62.... I live in Oldham xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol stick away darl lol xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Rachie Rach said:


> Well earlier today (the pink cm) it was cm that was actually pink!!! Just been to loo an cm was still there so wiped cm then wiped again (like you do) and 'no' cm just blood tiny amount but bright red!!!! So guessing I'm over and out for now :(

Monday I had IB.. For me it is 3 teeeeeeny tiny red blood dots. 1 each time i wiped. It was as small as the point of a pencil. When i saw it on the tp i told my DH that i think I had just experienced IB. Test in 2 days, there should be enough hcg by then! good luck


----------



## MishC

I live off the riight road in Leeds. I don't think you'll be to far away but maybe about 45 minutes or so.

I wonder what the heck these pain are!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh cool will do karla xxx thanks Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

45 mins Hun not the way I drive lol xxx ;)


----------



## MishC

Right im off to bed.

Better luck to us all in a few days.

Hope AF stays away for you Rach!


----------



## sjlttc

BettyBoop152 said:


> Lol M62.... I live in Oldham xx

Oooooh someone close to me yey!!! :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

sjlttc said:


> BettyBoop152 said:
> 
> 
> Lol M62.... I live in Oldham xx
> 
> Oooooh someone close to me yey!!! :)Click to expand...

Very lol  hi and welcome to the thread!!

Night ladies and lots of :dust: xxxx mwah xxx


----------



## Pinga

You guys really have a good yak at night, missed it all cause other half was on the puter! 

Rach I have everything crossed that you have a peaceful night sleep with no ugly witch turning up.

I'm shattered and off to bed with a killer lower back ache, feel like an old lady when I stand up. It feels like I could get Af any second too or it could be the gardening:shrug:

Another day is over ladies..... 1 day closer to finding out the truth......
Sweet dreams and tones of 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks pinga Hun xxx


----------



## lifechanging

am i the only one in the US?

Well, looks like I'm out.... my brown tinged CM has morphed into some reddish brown streaks on the tp... (tmi, sorry)... dangit. but if it comes tomorrwo I guess this puts my cycles back to 29 days. I had 4 29 day cycles after mirena and one 35 day cycle. confusing. 

GL and FX for everyone else. I am currently drowning my sorrows in a pint of Ben and Jerry's Cake Batter ice cream.... Delish!

Bec- you MUSt test... I know how hard it is to see the BFN though but all signs lead to a BFP for you. Maybe wait til Saturday then.


----------



## Bec27

Morning ladies, had to come on very quickly before I get ready for work. I did a test this morning and got a very very faint 2nd line!! My OH wasn't convinced enough but I know it's just going to get stronger each day and that 'barely there' line will turn into a solid BFP!!! So excited- just want to prove to him that I'm not imagining all my symptoms and then he can get excited too. He so wants a baby but is so skeptical now after all the BFN's. 

Lifechanging- doesn't sound like you're completely out yet- hang in there and hope today holds good news for you. 

Pinga- the lower back pain is a good sign- I've been having it too.

Rach how are you getting on?

Any updates from TeeJ and BettyBoop?

Sending bucket loads of baby dust to everyone :) will be back tonight after work :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaaay! I hope this is your BFP I had a very vivid dream that I had a second line but on a digi so it was weird lol I've had them before and got BFN's so not convinced but no AF cramps for me at the mo so maybe I can test Sunday/Monday? Xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Life Hun that happened to me!!!! Don't count yourself out just yet!!!! 
Bec yay yay yay!!!!! Do another test in morning xxx if you can wait that long xxx I'll hold off my congrats till you've done again!!!! But yay lol !!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Betty I'm ok nothing more as yet so fx'd xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I ment bec lol xxx am dead sleepy today xxx brain not working at all xxx


----------



## Teej

Bec that's fantastic hun!!! FXed for the darker line tomorrow... sooo pleased for you!!

I tested again today and got another BFN, not even a hint of a line :( hey ho, August baby here we come lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww teej bless ya xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, how you doing, have you tested today?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah bfn xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hoping all your BFN's turn into positives xxxx 

I'm def not testing till AF is late don't think I can handle seeing a stark White test :-( xxxxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

There is something so cruel about that stark white isn't there? I wish the tests could break the news a bit more gently!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol yeah that would be good lol xxx well goodish news the :witch: didn't rear her ugly head!!!!! Yay so still in :) due either tomorrow or Sunday!!!! Tmi cm is still creamy and loads of it!!!! My nips have also developed White spots on em???? And also lol when I was getting into bath last night took off my bra and I could smell my nipples lol cannot describe smell lol but it was random!!!! Lmfao I am weird lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey mrs hedgehog what dpo are you hunny??? Xxx and I know what you mean wi the tests a clear blue digi should say 'sorry your not pregnant.... Yet' lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

MrsHedgehog said:


> There is something so cruel about that stark white isn't there? I wish the tests could break the news a bit more gently!

Yeh!!!! I wish it would sit you down with a nice cuppa and say it gently! Lol xxxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I'm not sure now how many dpo I am. Ticker says 15 but I think I ovulated late so could only be 12dpo. I have irregular cycles so it's hard to tell. I'm hoping I'm only 12dpo which will explain the BFN yesterday.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hopefully hunny xxx even so 'she' is not here so not out yet hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

I am amazed at how white the tests look!!! almost like it's laughing at you saying

"HA.. you didn't really think you'd see another line did you!!" gggrrrrrrr!!!

Sorry you got another BFN Rach, but as AF is not here for either of us were still not out yet!! AF is also due for me either tomorrow or Sunday so I guess we will soon know either way!!

Im also still getting a lot of creamy CM which is unusual before my AF but that could just the EPO working for me. 

I'm not really sure if I will get a change to test tomorrow as we have a lot to sort out for my bro's birthday party, so may wait till Sunday and see if AF shows. May not get much of a change to check in here tomorrow either - got sooo much food to prepare lol

FXed for those of us still waiting for our BFP's xx

Oh and Bec, you must update us as soon as you have confirmed your line hun xx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

That's good you've got something to take your mind off things tomorrow. I'm going to try and keep busy this weekend too and probably test on Monday if no AF.


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies 

Well done Becs let us know what the next test shows.

I'm so glad we are all still in the game. Although I'm not hopeful, right now. BFN this morning. I have cried twice today, once on OH and once just now watching Neighbours, :nope: not the full ticket! My back ache is better but still their, no cramps, no cm, temp drop aswell so I'm sure its not my month.

I plan to buy a bbt thermometer in a mo and some more opk tests. I want to be ready to start again.

Atleast if I'm out I have learnt what my body feels like when I Ov and used OPK's for the 1st time. My First responce cyclotest will know me better next month better than this one, so hopefully my timing will be better. Plus I will try soy iso to make certain I Ov.

Last month I had a 34 day cycle so I I guess it could take a little longer for Af to show up. I have an app with my GP on monday so Im hoping I will know by then. I am 35 now so I am worried my eggs have gone passed the use by date...


----------



## MishC

Hey girls i see you've all tested again this morning. Hoopefully you'll get your bfps tomorrow or the next day. I've held off today i'm waiting a few days before i test.

My period pains seem to have gone and i'm only getting twinges manily in my right side. My head aches have totally gone but i till have a cold and im still knackered (i was up from 3am till 5am last night)

I dont know if the change in the symptoms is a good thing or a bad thing but i'll find out soon enough.


----------



## AmandaMarie2

could yall tell me if at 6dpo a temperature dip is good it went from 98.4 to 98.2


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi Amanda I personally am not up On temping I haven't done it Hun but I believe (jump in girls if I am wrong) that on implantion temp drops down then after should go back up and stay up if pregnant x if it drops back down before your af is due then your not pregnant xxx hope it helped hunny xxx GL hunny hope it goes back up and stays up xxx


----------



## AmandaMarie2

thanks yea i heard that before...but it only dropped 2 degrees today the rest of the days its been 98.4 so i was like hmm maybe today is implantation day


----------



## Rachie Rach

Maybe hunny fx for you xxx it is within the time so hopefully xxx


----------



## AmandaMarie2

yea ill check again 2morrow so if its back up 2morrow thats good?


----------



## AmandaMarie2

Also what could be clear discharge ive been having that alot today since my temp went down 2 degress


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well my cm has been all different tbh around 6dpo mine was clearish then went more creamy then yesterday pink(!) then I had spotting bright red blood only a few spots!!!! Now it back to creamy colour xxx but there is loads!!!! I am now 12dpo xxx but keep getting bfn's but with me spotting yesterday I think (hope) it was ib xxx hope it helped Hun xxx


----------



## AmandaMarie2

yea im havin tonsss of clear discharge ....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cool.... Xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Bec- I am so ecstatic for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I know that will turn darker in a couple days!!

Sorry about all the BFNs ladies... FX for BFPs...

I did not test today, I didn't buy one yesterday bc last nite my brown CM turned a slight red and I was convinced I was out... but my temp didn't drop and this morning I had another brownish CM wipe, very very small and then nothing and it is afternoon now! This does not usually happen to me. The first brownish CM was yestareday after I woke up and now nothing, no AF!!1 Hopefully I am not out. My boobs have gotten achy again, slight abdomen twinges too. I don't usually get tender boobs or twinges before AF. FX for me!

Rach- I am so glad that dirty witch hasn't gotten either of us! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Whoooohoooo lol come on :bfp: I've had absolutely 'no' more pink/brown discharge 'no' more bleeding or owt so fx'd for us all xxx the evil :witch: is due tomorrow or Sunday..... So little bean if you are in there get sticking!!!! Hang on babba your in for quite a ride!!!! Lol xxxx


----------



## Bec27

Rach and Life- great signs for you both- fingers crossed for tomorrow. I can't wait for my line to get darker, testing again in the morning and will of course update on here. It all feels a bit surreal at the moment! Anyone else testing again tomorrow? xxx


----------



## lifechanging

thanks for keeping your FX for me Bec!
If AF doesn't show today I may test tomorrow. I don't know why I'd have nealry a weeks worth of this crazy feeling and not get a BFP. Tomoorw is 13dpo... so FX!!!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Rach - I was scanning through the thread and when I came to your post I saw 'Woohoo' and 'BFP' I got all excited for a moment until I read the post properly. Still, it's pretty exciting that your spotting didn't turn into AF. I wish I had some kind of sign. I've had virtually no symptoms today apart from feeling really tired but that's not unusual for a Friday night after a long week at work. I've really enjoyed following this thread and looking forward to seeing some BFPs over the weekend (mine included I hope!)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwww sorry for getting you all excited mrs hedgehog xxx hope this weekend is a good weekend for all of us xxx


----------



## Teej

Well I have had no sign's of AF showing yet, am completly wiped out tho, have been so tired this last few days!! I guess we will soon see what tomorrow brings!! Still not sure if I will test again or just wait and see what happens. 

Good luck to those of you testing tomorrow, I really hope you get those BFP xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies hope your all ok! Been to a bonfire tonight so haven't had chance to log on! I've got no AF like cramps at all just funny twinges really so I'm gettin more hopeful but def gonna hold out on testing till at least Monday as I couldn't bare the disappointment! Good luck ladies and keep us posted xxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies

Well i've got my headache is back and the pains have been coming back again in my stomach and back. Also (this may sound strange) i keep feeling as though i've pulled a muscle near my ovary when i move in certian ways and my ovary area aches quite a bit oh and i keep getting hot flushes on and off and feeling sick.

I think i may have a bug to be honest because i keep feeling hungry and sick!


----------



## lifechanging

mish - hope it isn't just a bug for you. I am beginning to think I must have had a bad bug.

This is ridiculous. Yesterday with the brown CM, then a couple dark red streaks on TP. Today brownish Cm in the am then nothing and then at 5pm brown CM again. It is a tiny amount of brown CM, just when I wipe. ugh! So I got excited as this is not typical of my AF arrival so I tested with a Big Lots test, supposedly sensitive to 25miu... BFN... I am what I believe to be 13dpo....

Here is the kicker.. I am only tracking OV based on an app on my phone that bases it on cycle length. I had four 29 day cycles then the last was 35. If I based my 14 day LP on the 35 dya cycle and count back I would have OV around the 29th to 30th so i looked at my calendar and that is the first day i put "EWCM past ovulation hmmm?!?!?" into my calendar. that would have made me OV later and therefore be 6 or 7dpo today... UGH. all I know is that I am buying a real basal thermometer for the next cycle (if there is one).... my cervix is till pretty high but I may not even know what high really is. I do know that if it were any higher i couldn't reach it at all!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cannot stop farting!!!!! Tmi I know but it's driving me and oh bonkers lol xxx


----------



## MishC

I really do think i may have a bug my mam has just said i'm really pale at the moment. Around my left ovary aches quite a lot, i have lower back ache, my head aches really bad and i have a sickness feeling in my stomach. My head and ovary/back are whats causing the most bother.

fx your only 7dpo and you get a bfp soon :)

I'm off to bed i'm totally knackered. Speak to you tomorrow.

x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww bless ya life nowt like making this tww long eh Hun xxx much love xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mishc awwwww hunny get tucked up in bed and try sleep it off xxx take some paras to try and get rid of some of the pain xxx much love xcx


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,:wave:


MishC - Hope you had a good night sleep and are feeling better.

Life - Yes you can buy BBT thermometers, I just got one from ebay. I think it shows temp upto 2 decimel places normal ones only show 1 decimel.

Betty - Hope your bonfire was fun. We are going to attempt to take our 18month daughter to the local one at 6pm. Gonna break her in with some you tube footage today. But it could be a disaster!

Hope everyone else is good.

I got :bfn: this morning, feel for sure that i'm out. My temp did go up to .74 on my fertility moniter this morning and it hasn't been that high this month, It was .24 yesterday the same as CD2 so not a good sign, but maybe I implanted yesterday. :shrug:
I brought my BBT thermometer last night so I am armed for the next round with temps I can understand!


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

BFN for me again. Wasn't going to test but CP is really high and closed. FXd its just still too early. Will wait now until at least Monday before testing again.


----------



## Pinga

MrsHedgehog said:


> BFN for me again. Wasn't going to test but CP is really high and closed. FXd its just still too early. Will wait now until at least Monday before testing again.

MrsHedgehog sorry about the BFN this morning, me too, so depressing. How many days past Ov are you? 

When I got pregnant with Dd I didn't get a positive till the :witch: was late so Fx were still in with a chance.


----------



## Bec27

Morning everyone, there must be something in the air today because I got a BFN as well this morning. So disappointed after my faint line yesterday as I'd hoped it was just going to get stronger- not disappear altogether!!! 

I had quite a few dizzy spells yesterday- even when I was sitting down. Absolutely wiped out too. I am either 10/11DPO now so I know it's still early but it's so frustrating when you're convinced and keep getting BFN. 

I would have lost hope by now if it weren't for the spotting (IB) and continuos symptoms (cramping, sore bbs, gassy, bloated, lower back pain, spots, nausea, head aches- all on/off throughout week). 

Going to stay as positive as poss and hope you ladies will help me and join me. We can do this- we'll be patient and all get our BFP's this week and fingers up to the witch!!!!

(Needed that little mini rant!) love and baby dust to all xxx

P.S. could someone pls tell me how to put little pics in and flashing BFN's and BFP's? x


----------



## Pinga

Oh Becs i'M sorry about the BFN :hugs: Heres hoping you get your Positive soon.

When you post reply you should have a box of smiles on the right hand side. Just click on the one you want and it will go to where your curser is flashing. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh Bec Hun I am sorry about your bfn that's crap :( xxx but like pinga said still plenty of time xxx 
Pinga sorry bout your bfn as well xxx still time xxx 
:bfn: for me as well arrrrrgggggghhhhhh this sucks I am now 13dpo gonna test again in the morning Sunday!!!


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Pinga, i clicked on 'go advanced' and have got it now- thanks :thumbup:

Well this is now an :af: free zone- no :witch: allowed here thank you very much!

We are all going to get our :bfp: this week so let's stick together :hugs: and whether we :cry: together or :happydance: together let's hope it's because we are going to get the :baby: we all so desperately want.

That's Bec's motivational speech, over and out.

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## Teej

Katie, that sounds promising hun, I also have been getting a few twinges - here's hoping they don't turn in to AF pains!!

Pinga, Life, Bec and hedgehog, so sorry you all got BFN's this morning, keep up the PMA, I know it's hard - i'm struggling myself!!

I'm now 13dpo, am gettin lots of creamy CM still and no sign of AF, have had a few twinges so think she may be on her way :( 

Not sure if I will be able to check in again today, if I don't I hope you all have a great day, keep up the PMA and that the :witch: stays away for all of us. 

FXed for every one testing tomorrow xxxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bec has found the emotions lol!!!! But great speech Hun totally back what your saying xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach, so sorry you too got a BFN - will keep fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Will be thinking of all of you xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi teej fx'd xxx its your bros party tonight init? You got everything ready then??? Hope you have a good night xxx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks TeeJ, have fun with all your cooking :)

Spk soon xxx


----------



## Teej

Hahaha... great use of the emotions Bec, and a great posotive speach too xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Aye lass but oh well not out till she comes!!!! Fx'd for tomorrow xxx cos I/ we will either be due af or 1 day late!!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach, yep it's his party tonight and nope lol still got loads of cooking to do, have spent the last few day's making dollar signs and a wall of fame banner lol, It's a Pimps and Ho's party!! can't wait. 

Thanks Bec, am sure I will have eaten most of it before it get's to the Hall lol, I have such an appetite at the min, another sign AF is about to visit!!


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> Aye lass but oh well not out till she comes!!!! Fx'd for tomorrow xxx cos I/ we will either be due af or 1 day late!!!!! Lol xxx

Fingers crossed were a day late hun lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Only just managed to get on again so Morning Ladies! 

Hope your all coping into the nasty 2ww hopefully AF will stay away for all of us!!! 

Have a fab time at your party Tammy 
Bec- I hope it is just a crap test and your BFP comes back darker xxxx fx'd
Rach- you always know how to make me laugh! The farting comment is a winner xxxx


I'm full of a cold today or something coz I'm in bed with a banging head still :-( hope AF stays away and this is my hormones changing coz my bean is trying to stick xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Glad to amuse you darl xxx lol and I feel like crap too Betty it's awful... Banging headache, runny nose, well basically just feel crap!!!!


----------



## MishC

Good Morning Ladies

Sorry to hear about the bfns. I haven't bothered testing again today i'm going to wait. I was going to test tomorrow because i'll be 14dpo but i'm not going to bother. I still feel unwell i'm knackered beyond belief but that's because i didn't get more than 1 hours sleep at 1 time because my daughter isn't well.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya mishc that awful for ya xxx is there no-one round that could watch her while you sleep Hun xxx cos you won't be any use to her if you feel crap!!!! (((hugs))) hope you and your daughter feel better soon xxx much love xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

It's awful feeling run down isn't it!! I just hope it's all a good sign coz if not I will not be happy hahaha!
Get well soon ladies! PS I can't believe I haven't tested yet! Feel like I'm letting the POASA's down!! Every other month I have peed everyday from about 10dpo so I hope the waiting helps! I'm 11-12dpo today so It's been a LOOOONG wait! Xxxx :hug: xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's been the longest two weeks of my life lol xxx and still bfn's :( tmi hubby just pounced on me lol let's see if it brings on the :witch: cos I heard that nookie can bring on af!!!! But hopefully not xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hopefully not! I've had no cramps or twinges today just a fluttery feeling! Aaaargh want it to be test day NOW! lol xxx


----------



## MishC

I'm still getting twinges in my stomach and i still have the lower back pain but the period type pains seem to have gone. I feel sick on and off quite a lot and my head hurts like hell (hense why i think i have a bug). I have some very funny pains in my very lower stomach and feel like they're going through to my lady bits (tmi)

I've just took the dogs out for a walk why Elissa sleeps (i'm at my mams house for the weekend) i think i'll power though rather than go to bed. I'm taking cold tablets which are helping but i'm still tired but that's to be expected!

So who's testing in the morning?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Me again lol x


----------



## Bec27

Hope you feel better soon Mishc. I will be testing again tomorrow. It's still early but I just want to know so will keep testing till I find out. My positivity is waivering and I'm finding the tww v hard. Not due AF till Fri so still ages to wait potentially. Worried about the faint positive then negative- can't help but worry that maybe I was and am not anymore :(

This is so hard.


----------



## MishC

Rach - Is tomorrow when AF is due for you.

Bec - You still have quite a wait don't you.

I kinda want to test but at the same time i want to wait and see if AF comes. I'm due AF on Mon/Tue (15/16dpo) so i think tomorrow might be still a bit early.


----------



## lifechanging

Bec27 said:


> My positivity is waivering and I'm finding the tww v hard. Not due AF till Fri so still ages to wait potentially. Worried about the faint positive then negative- can't help but worry that maybe I was and am not anymore :(
> 
> This is so hard.


Awww. Bec don't think like that. Perhaps you just got a bad test. Was it the same brand?

Sorry about everyone's BFNs. yuk. I am not testing today. I would like to say I won't test until Wednesday if AF hasn't showed but I am sure if Monday arrives without AF I will test. ;-)

Why does it seem we have all had a cold lately.... I do hear that implantation lower your immune system so your body doesn't fight the implantation as a foreign body... Wishful thinking?!?

I still have not had a proper AF... two days of brown Cm and small dark red streaks. We will see if the end of today marks the 3rd day of that. Ugh.... i dont know what to think.:shrug:


----------



## Bec27

Yes Life it was the same brand. My OH is telling me I'm being silly that it's way too early and that the faint 2nd line was so faint anyway. We will have to wait and see. I still have symptoms and haven't had any bleeding or anything so maybe I'm just overreacting (I'm quite good at that!). Just have to wait and hope I suppose and pray that my :bfp: comes soon. If not, we'll try again next month :).

I think you're really strong not testing today Life- well done- wish I could take a leaf out of your book! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mishc my af is due today or tomorrow xxx showing no sign as yet!!!! 
Bec- don't lose faith yet hunny xxx 
Life- hopefully it's not af xxx


----------



## lifechanging

I'm not testing bc I have probably seen 10BFNs over this 2ww. That's enough... i have to wait til I;m late. Unfortunatle, i don't know if I am on the regular 29 day cycle (if so AF is due today) or back to that crappy 35 day cycle I had once, if that's the case all my dates are messed up... and AF isn't due til Friday the 12th. Blah. I am going to go to target and get a basal thermometer today and a small heater as it is freezing at the moment!


----------



## lifechanging

so it looks like I am the first in the thread who is officially out... the damn :witch: got me! Ugh!

On the upside, I am still on my 29 day cycle... 

FX and babydust to the rest of you... I will continue to check in!


----------



## Pinga

lifechanging said:


> so it looks like I am the first in the thread who is officially out... the damn :witch: got me! Ugh!
> 
> On the upside, I am still on my 29 day cycle...
> 
> FX and babydust to the rest of you... I will continue to check in!

Oh I'm sorry, :hugs: that sucks!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh life xxx next cycle you'll get your :bfp: xxx


----------



## MishC

fingers crossed for you'll get a bfp next cycle.

I've had to up my tablets from cold tablets to co-codomal. I had a sleep this afternoon for a couple of hours but when i woke up i felt very very very sick. I can't wait fir this to go away. Other than that all is good, still have exactly the same symptoms.


----------



## Bec27

Sorry to hear you're out lifechanging :( although it's not the BFP you wanted at least you know where you stand and can try again next month. I just want to know either way, this is all completely doing my head in. I swore I wouldn't SS this month but after suspected IB I was a goner!! Better luck next month and I suspect I may be joining you xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

So sorry this isn't your month lifechanging but I have FXd for you for next month.

After my BFN this morning I was convinced all day that AF was here but tonight still nothing. It's hard having such irregualr cycles because I've really got no idea when I can say AF is late. I don't even know when I OVd really since I don't temp and have only this week started checking CM and CP. 

I've had a few good signs today however. My skin is clear and glowing, not spotty like it often is before AF. I had one tiny pin prick of red on TP when I wiped and a spot of brownish CM. CP is high. There was some blood on the tissue when I blew my nose. My gums were bleeding. 

I'm going to hold of testing as long as I can. At this stage I think I'd rather see AF than another BFN. Good luck everyone x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear AF got ya Life :-( hope you get your BFP next month xxx


----------



## lifechanging

thanks for the support ladies! I really hope you get your BFPs. Bec I don't think that you'll be joining me. FX you won't, of course if you must, I would enjoy the company!


----------



## Bec27

Thanks lifechanging, we'll see. Another :bfn: for me this morning but I think I have a theory on my v v faint positive- think it may have been an evaporation line. Had heard of them and when reading into it a bit it is definitely possible. 

I am 11/12DPO today so just need to keep waiting. Bbs still sore and still mild cramps, lower back ache on/off. One thing is for sure- if I'm not pg this month I shall truly remain skeptical till I see that clear BFP!!!! 

So how is everyone else getting on? How did your bro's party go Teej? 

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:bfn: for me as well.... :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

My ticker is now wrong....14dpo....


----------



## Bec27

Are you alright Rach? When were you expecting :witch:? xxx


----------



## Pinga

:bfn: for me too. Coming down with a could can't stop sneezin.
Gonna wait now for the :witch: If she is not here by day 35 I will test then.
Dp has gotta to go to a funeral tomorrow so he is travelin to it today to break the jorney. So I'm gonna snuggle down with Dd and watch a movieand forget about this horrid 2ww wait! Time fo a :coffee:

Good Luck and Happy Sunday!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Teej

Morning ladies, i'm so sorry thre are so many BFN's, I was hoping to come on and there were loads of BFP's!! 

Life, I'm so sorry witch got you, i know how you feel - she got me too this morning, I was so hopefull this month too - hey ho, next cycle here we come!!! 

I really hope those of you left to test get your BFP's, we can't just have 1 in the thread!!! 

Bec - The party was fantastic thanks hun, my head is killing me today tho, and I wasn't even drinking!!


----------



## Pinga

Oh Teej I'm sorry the witch got you.:hugs:
Fx crossed you get your BFP next cycle x


----------



## Bec27

Oh, not you too TeeJ :( I thought I'd banned the :witch: from this thread! 

Look forward to next month though and at least you and Life can stick together and maybe you'll be joined by some of the rest of us too.

It's a hard business this TTC lark.

Keep positive everyone :dust: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww teej no but she's right on que the bloody horrid thing xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bec - was due either yesterday or today but 'no' sign of her as yet fx'd bfn again for me but cannot shake just how tired I am :( xxx how bout you Hun xxx


----------



## Bec27

Sounds positive Rach, not much news from me- not been getting nausea for the last couple of days and not as tired as I was but then it's hard to know when at home on the weekend as I can rest more. 

I'm still getting mild cramps on/off and sore bbs on/off but for me they're normal coming on symptoms. Not due till Fri so will have to wait and see. 

Just so confused after having IB and horrendous nausea for 3/4 days. Once I know, either way, I'll be fine :) 

FX you don't see the ugly :witch: today and maybe a BFP for you tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hopefully bec yeah tmi but my bowels are going from one extreme to the next lol xxx that's giving me more cramps!!!! Arrrrggghhhhh also my cm is dead dead creamy!!!! I had the spotting on Thursday surely if there was a bean it's in enough to release hcg to gimme a pos!!!! If I am pg I can see this child being trouble lol!!!!! My boobs are still dead sore....


----------



## Bec27

I had my spotting on Tuesday so I was hoping the same Rach but no such luck yet. I went on countdown to pregnancy website and it said I shouldn't test before this Tue so I know it's still early but I can't help but POAS then get the BFN and spirits dampen. 

Oh well, at least we can share our experiences and hope together. Even being able to comiserate together helps and knowing we're not the only ones going through it. I know it's hard for our oh's too but it's different for them as they don't experience any of the symptoms. (Although they sure hear about them!!)

Anyway, keep me posted with any progress :)

Any news from anyone else? 

P.S. I love this thread- hope that whatever happens for us all that we'll keep it going for November's try? xxx


----------



## MishC

Good Morning Ladies

I got a BFN too. On the plus side i know what's wrong with me now. I felt really really poorly this morning so i went to the out of hours doctors and they said i have the flu! So much for a cold eh ...lol


----------



## Teej

Thanks guys xxx



Rachie Rach said:


> Awwww teej no but she's right on que the bloody horrid thing xxx

That is the one good thing!! At least if nothing else I know that my cycles are bang on 28 days which is great after having off of the pill a few months ago, I have regulated pretty much straight away!! 
Besides - now me my sis and best mate can all have a propper girly catch up next week with a rather large Malibu and coke :haha:


Back on the EPO today so if my extra CM this month is anything to go by, hopefully next month there will be loads of fertile CM for the little :spermy: so it can do it's job!! 

Bec, think you will have to get a little more aggressive with the witch next time your banishing her from a thread lol. 

Pinga, Bec, Rach, Katie and anyone else still waiting - I have my FXed for all of you that you get those BFP's xxx

Oh and Im so with Bec, I too love this thread, and would love to continue my journey with Life and anyone else who will sadly be joining us next month, Do you guy's wanna start a new "Our Journey" thread - Maybe in TTC - or would you like to continue with this one?? xxx


----------



## Teej

MishC said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> I got a BFN too. On the plus side i know what's wrong with me now. I felt really really poorly this morning so i went to the out of hours doctors and they said i have the flu! So much for a cold eh ...lol

So sorry to hear that hun, at least you know what's wrong now and can get yourself better for next month xx Bring on the August babies!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Morning ladies!! 

So sorry to hear the witch got you too tammy! She's a horror :-( 
I think it would be nice to start a new thread in TTC as a couple if us are moving into a new cycle and a few of us are still waiting!

I have been keeping myself very busy and haven't tested once this cycle! I'm going to wait till AF is late as I'm starting to feel like she might appear soon too! I'm soooo scared if seeing the BFN! 

Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks Katie, I am amazed you've been so strong and held out. I tried but failed lol. 

I really hope she doesn't visit you hun and you get your BFP xx 

Will start a new thread in TTC then xx


----------



## Teej

New thread started

Linky - https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/455778-sticking-together.html

Really hope to see you there, really hope I don't those that are still to test as hope even more that you get your BFP's xx


----------



## misstia

Sorry to hear about the BFN's...... I just wish it didn't have to be so hard. I'm still hoping AF stays away..... if not then I hope to join you in Sticking Together, so excited. 

I know I don't come in here much, but when I do I feel like I'm playing catch up trying to read through all the post!!

As for me... I took a test at 10 dpo, BFN, one in the morning of 11dpo BFN, then I got home and took it out of the trash(yes I know, a no no) but there was something there. So later that after noon I took another, I assumed the other was either an evap or it took a while to show. So I decided to wait until the last minute one the box that it is still readable... about ten minutes, so at about 10 mins 30 seconds I look, and sure enough, a line.

Now I wish I would have looked at 3 mins. So I decided to wait until yesterday, 12dpo using FMU, and look at 3 mins. Well a line showed at about 4 mins. So I sill don't know if it is real or an evap. I'm using dollar store test and did some research and found out evaps show up before 10 mins, so I don't know what to think....

So anyway, my temp is still up, but I will only test again with a diff. test. Tommorrow I will be 14 dpo, didn't test today (if I get to a store later I def. will LOL). 

So how long were your LF's, I think this is my first normal month off BC, and not sure when to expect AF, I assume anywhere for 12dpo to 16dpo right????? O how stressful.

Here is a pic of what showed at about 4 mins????? The line is very faint and to the right of the control. What do you think about all this???????


----------



## Pinga

I can see it too, It could be a BFP. THe signs look realy good for you. I have everything crossed that you get a stronger line tomorrow.


----------



## lifechanging

misstia - I have used tons of those dollar tree tests and I have never had an evap line so FX. I did get a evap on an FRER and it was pink... the cruelty...

Teej- sorry the witch caught you too. I will see you on the new thread!

Bec and Rach - you two have me convinced you're pregnant... I was surprised I wasn't so like Bec said nxt month I will be very skeptical and try to not SS til I am late. 

FX for everyone's BFP.....


----------



## Teej

Misstia, I can def see a line there hun, so excited for you... FXed this is the start of your BFP, please keep us updated xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sorry not been in all day xxx still no af so back to testing in morning.... Which could be sooner than I think I am totally bushed (yawn) either way I will be bobbing onto the other thread.... Have really enjoyed speaking with you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Misstia I see a line!!!! Fx'd Hun xxx test again in the morning xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

How you doing pinga???


----------



## Rachie Rach

How are you Betty? Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey rach! Am good thanks how are you? Been struggling to find time to just sit down with 5 mins to myself! It's good though as I'm thinking a wee bit less about AF will she or won't she show lol

How are you? Xx

Ps misstia I hope this is the start of your BFP XXX


:dust: to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not too bad Betty totally wiped out been up since 10am but feel like I've not slept for a few days lol (I would know lol when insomnia drops in to visit!!! Have been known to be awake for at least 60+ hours lol) just totally drained!!!! Boobs still hurt wore my bra to bed last night cos they just hurt so much!!!! Still peeing for England lol, keep gagging plus loads more but cannot be arsed to type lol xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining late but I thought I would come out of lurking and introduce myself. We haven't been preventing for a while and have been actively trying since August (only 2nd cycle though). I have PCOS but with the help of femara was able to ovulate this cycle with 2-3 possible eggs so was very hopeful for this time.

I ov 10/23 so have been going thru my 2ww with you guys. It has really helped pass the time. I really thought this was my mth since I had tons of symptoms and we BD right on schedule but had a BFN on 13dpo and again today at 15dpo :nope: so it looks like I'm out for this cycle. I was really hoping to give DH a BFP for his birthday today too. Oh well. No AF yet but a rx the dr had me on may be delaying it. Back to the dr on Monday for me.

Good luck to those of you still waiting for your BFPs!

:dust:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awwww I hope you feel better soon and I hope the BFP appears soon xxxx

I just need to keep my mind on something else till Tuesday as I really don't want to see a BFN tomorrow!!! Aaaaargh hate this time of the month xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi mrs bear xxx maybe you aren't out just yet xxx 
Guys I'll catch up with you later am gonna have a nap xxx brb xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hard though init Betty? Xxxx


----------



## misstia

So I ran to the store.... couldn't wait.

I grabed and Answer this time.

Didn't use FMU, and got a :bfp:

Can't breath. Had to tell you girls first. Hubby just left for work out of town 8 hours away:dohh:

I want to let you know what happened different this month.

So I usual start AF signs right after ovulating, I know, it sucks. This month it was more like 6 or 7dpo.

Last month I dried right up, this month more creamy cm, not a ton, but enough that it was different.

10dpo on I noticed something that I had with DD, this tight pulling in my lower ab (kinda hurts)when I stand up to fast, like a rubber band being stretched.

Then I have these faint lines on the Dollar store test, I was so sure they were evaps, but I just kept thinking "never saw an evap on those last month even though I kept them for more than a day. 

I had a wave of nausea yesterday after eating breakfast. Dry mouth for the last couple of days and head aches of and on. 

If you have anything you are wondering pleeeeeaaassseeee ask me, I have asked so many questions on here and barely anyone answers.... so I know, even if you think its too private, just ask anyway!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congratulations misstia on your :bfp:!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg yay congratulations misstia xxxx soooooooooo cuffed for you xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Still no AF for me. I'm on CD30. Last cycle was 22 days, one before that was 29 days. Longest cycle I've had in past six months has been 33 days. I think I'm 14dpo today. I'm fed up with BFNs so not going to test any more until CD33 if AF doesn't show. All pregnancy symptoms have disappeared and so have all AF symptoms. All I can say is I feel healthy and happy, not my usual cranky self before AF. Could be because I've spent all weekend out in the fresh air working in the garden. 

Sorry to hear your out Teej - I really hope you'll get your August baby. x x


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies, congratulations Misstia- great news, you must be on :cloud9:

I have been so tired today- didn't realise till I went out just how tired I still was. Lost so much hope for this month though. Probably still test again in the morning but expect to see another BFN :(

Rach I think you'll get your BFP next- so many symptoms still- FX for you :)

FX for everone else too. Is anyone else due AF around Fri or am I the latest on this thread??

I'm with you Rach, think I'll be going to new thread either way- love talking to you all, it's such a comfort being able to confide in you guys knowing that you all understand and are going through it all too.

:dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## Bec27

P.S. Welcome MrsBear- good luck for this month- you may not be out just yet :)


----------



## Teej

Yay for Misstia, that is great hun, so pleased for you xxxx

H&H 9 months xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cheers bec I do hope so darl xxx and you to follow me!!!! Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

15dpo and :bfn: :( xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh Rach sorry hun xxx any sign of AF yet???

If it makes you feel any better, as fast as my period started yesterday it stopped!!! (tmi) Im now just getting a yellowy discharge, haven't had a propper "flow" as yet so not sure what to think now as when I had my MC 2 years ago, I didn't realise I was pregnant as I had a very light flow still. 

Hedgehog and katie, how are you two doing, any signs either way?? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaaay congrats Misstia xxxx

Hey ladies! I'm feeling like crap today :-( I've got soooo much to do and just want to stay in bed all day! I think AF is looming so glad I've not peed like crazy yet! Oh and I'm looking like a spotty teenager aaaarg BC was good for something!!! Xxxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

That's sounds promising Teej - all hope is not lost! I didn't know you'd had a MC. I had a MC too 4 years ago. The pregnancy was unplanned so I didn't notice any symptoms. 

I still have no AF but not going to test again until Wednesday.

Good luck!


----------



## Teej

MrsHedgehog said:


> That's sounds promising Teej - all hope is not lost! I didn't know you'd had a MC. I had a MC too 4 years ago. The pregnancy was unplanned so I didn't notice any symptoms.
> 
> I still have no AF but not going to test again until Wednesday.
> 
> Good luck!

Sorry to hear you had one too hun, same here, mine was 2 years ago and I was on the mini pill at the time, I MC'd at 6 weeks, when the doctor told me what was happening although it was unplanned and I had no idea I felt like my world had just fell apart!! Was not a nice experience. 

Katie, I hope you feel better soon hun and that AF does not show for you xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi teej no sign she is on way either!!!! Fed up now!!!! Not gonna test now until at least 1-2 weeks late!!!! If still no af off to doc's!!! And the joys of being mentally ill is they basically do anything you ask!!!! So I want blood tests and scans!!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Cheers Tammy!
I might not be on as often this week so :dust: and :hug: to everyone xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol the :witch: got me!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

congrats misstia!!!

Teej- that is odd that you had 1 day of flow and then nothing. Anything change since you posted that?

Rach- sorry the witch got you too...

FX for some more BFPs!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww no Rach that's crap! Hope your not too sad :-( xxxx


----------



## Teej

Rach, that's a bugger, sorry she got you hun xx

Life, nope no change, still just got the browny discharge (not sure why I put yellow before) I keep checking but no propper flow yet, think I will give it a day or so and if still no change or if it stops I may test again xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nar not too gutted but still feeling really tired, sick sore boobs (that could be the witch) it's not heavy though oh well hopefully next cycle august baby xxx again lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Good luck Tammy xxxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks Katie, I just want it to sort it self out one way or another now lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I know what ya mean!
I won't be testing unless I'm a week late this time as I have had some bad news so TTC for me is the last thing on my mind..just need to think about my mum now! She has to have a biopsy on her breast on Thursday so I'm more worried about that! Xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh Hun hope everything turns out ok xxx if you need to rant/scream and shout you know we are here for you Hun xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh no Katie, i'm so sorry to hear that, I hope everything goes well for your mum and she's ok, I hope your ok too hun, it can take a lot out of you even tho it's happening to your mum, the emotional side of it is awful. 

My thoughts are with you both xx

Well my wait is over, got a sharp cramping pain and full flow followed so am def out but at least I know for sure now :)


----------



## MiBebe

misstia said:


> So I ran to the store.... couldn't wait.
> 
> I grabed and Answer this time.
> 
> Didn't use FMU, and got a :bfp:
> 
> Can't breath. Had to tell you girls first. Hubby just left for work out of town 8 hours away:dohh:

Congratulations misstia!!!! 

BettyBoop, I pray that your mom is well!


----------



## Pinga

:witch: just go me, at the Drs of all places. Dr said she will check my thyroid and my progestrone on day 21. So have a plan atleast.

Sorry you got a visit too Rach and Teej. See you next cycle:wave:

:dust: to one and all.


----------



## Bec27

Hello all, thought I'd catch up as now home from work. I got another :BFN: this morning and it really got me down :( 

I'm not sleeping well at the moment as it's playing on my mind so much. Just want to know either way. 

So sorry to hear about your mum BettyBoop- things like that always put things like this into perspective.

Rach- I can't believe the :witch: got you! Was absolutely certain you were pg. I should think I'll be following you in a few days time (due Fri).

There's something really special that you ladies have given me on here you know- I want to be pg so much but if it hasn't happened this month I will be so glad to carry on my journey with you all. It is really lovely to have such a great bunch of women who are going through similar experiences and all TTC. It gives me a kind of peace of mind to know that if I'm still in it next month I won't be alone :hugs:

I am putting myself under such a lot of pressure to conceive as I want to be pg by January so I don't have to go back to my school after the Summer holidays this year. Not v happy in my job but don't want to leave to go to a new school then get pg- would feel disloyal. We really want a baby so that's not why we are trying but it's an added reason to try now! Does anyone else have an added pressure? I know I'm putting it on myself but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Bec27

Oh Pinga- just saw you're out too- sorry the :witch: got you- keeping my FX for you for next month xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwww bec that was really nice Hun xxx I have really enjoyed speaking with each and everyone of you xxx nobody round me knows me and dh are trying for another so it ace that I can come on here and let it all hang out (so to speak lol) xxx
I am also really quite suprised I ain't up the duff cos I have/still am having symptoms!!!!!! But no the river is running red lmfao xxxx (sorry had a drink lol)
Hopefully though bec you won't be joining us over in ttc again, but if you do see ya there xxx 
As for pressure no none me and hub only officially decide to have another baby in October... I don't work (hub does that lol I'm the stay at home mommy) I did work but had a really bad breakdown that's when my bipolar diagnosis came out xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww pinga xxx august babies xxx


----------



## Teej

That really was lovely Bec and well said, I think most if not all of us on here agree with you xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks ladies I appreciate it! 
Just need to concentrate on gettin to Thursday and then the results!
I haven't tested yet so
If AF doesn't appear tomoz I may do a sneaky one Wednesday!!

So glad I have you ladies to chat to! Xxxx


----------



## MishC

Good Evening Ladies

Sorry i haven't read through the thread properly but i have seen AF has got a few of us including me!

Bettyboop - Hope your mum is ok!

So how long was your last cycle?

Mine was a long one (34 days!)


----------



## Teej

The waiting is the hardest part hun, hopefully they will tell you what's going on pretty quick xx

Were all here if you need us xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Come on BETTY i have the cheering squad ready!!!!! So proud of you holding off testing xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Mish, mine was 29 - im quite lucky really, thankfully it settled quickly after coming off of BC too xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya MishC xxx next cycle!!!! Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

MishC mine was 31 days normally 30 days.... Xxx


----------



## MishC

Teej - I'm pretty irregular! Since getting my periods back after having Elissa my cycles have gone from (28-34 days). Well if it happens this month then there'll be 2 years between my daughter and the new one haha.


----------



## Teej

Oh god I bet that's a nightmare when it comes to knowing if your late for AF or not!!! I don't envy you hun, have you tried taking anything to regulate it at all xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I'd hate that xxx it's bad enough being 30-31 days let alone what you have Hun xxx bless ya xxx blooming kids mine have (cycles) have got longer since having them!!!! 
2 year age gap is nice xxx lol mine will be (if august baby) 9 years between baby and youngest lol his birthday is in august!!!! Arrrrrgggggghhhhhh must be mental!!!! Oh yeah I forgot..... I am..... I have a letter from the doctors saying so lol!!!!! ;) ;) ;)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

BettyBoop - I'll be sending positive thoughts to you and your mom. Hope everything comes out ok.

So sorry to hear about all the visits from AF - was sure there were a couple of BFPs on the way...

Still no AF for me at 16dpo. Dr had me come in for a bloodtest so if that comes back negative they will probably give me a Rx to force AF so we can move on to the next cycle. Won't know results til tomorrow. Expect to get a BFN but I guess there is always hope. If not maybe I can get an August baby too - just in time for my own August birthday...

:dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwww fx'd mrs bear xxxx post as soon as you know darl xxx


----------



## lifechanging

pinga and mish - sorry AF got you 

Katie - I am sorry to hear your news. You and your mother are in my thoughts. 

Bec- How discouraging to get a BFN again... My fingers are still crossed for you. It is still very possible!

My cycle was right back at 29 days. It has been 28-29 days but last month it was 35 but I think it was stress from school/work!

I echo what Bec said about having you ladies to talk to. I am glad Teej started the other thread. It's hard to keep up with as there are many newbies who joined. In all honesty I can't keep them straight yet!! It will take a bit of time for me.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Another BFN for me this morning. I'm on CD32 and 16dpo. Cycles vary from 17 days to 33 days so don't know if I'm late or not. I have sore BBs and cervix is high and soft. Still feeling hot and flushed in the mornings. I was so convinced I'd get a BFP this morning. I'm not going to waste any more money on tests. Just going to wait and see if AF appears.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks again ladies!

Life..Mrs hedgehog.. I had the same last cycle was a regular 29 days then went to 34 so this month could be anything lol still awaiting AF


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya Betty but no af is a good sign xxx 
Mrs hedgehog I have my fx'd xxx


----------



## Bec27

Evening ladies :)

How is everyone doing? Good I hope.

I was feeling so down last night after my BFN's then hubby came home with Krispy Kreme donut and chocolates- bless him trying to cheer me up (it worked!)

So I figured I will assume I'm not pg. Whether I had a chemical pregnancy or not I don't know- it is something that is playing on my mind. Then this morning I got a faint positive. But it was very faint and I almost don't believe it because there was no line in the first minute, then I had to take hubby to station and when I got back the line was there (10 mins at least). So I don't know what to think. 

I am very doubtful I'm pg as my temp has dropped- two days running and I know that if you're pg it's supposed to stay higher. 

This is all doing my head in. I just want to know- if I had a chemical pregnancy I want to deal with it and move on, if I am pg I want to know for sure. I feel certain that I was pg after IB and symptoms last week but after faint positive then 3 days of BFN I was sure I'd lost it.

Blah!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bec- fingers crossed it is a :bfp: xxx dunno Hun when I saw you had posted before I opened thread I said to myself 'becs got a bfp' you need to test again!!!!!


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Rach, I will test again in the morning but really not holding out much hope, probably better that way. Sure :witch: will get me by the end of the week :( will go to doc's if not xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I'll be checking first thing Hun xxx I have everything crossed for you babes xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Well I am officially out. AF came this morning even before the Drs office called to say the bloodtest was negative so I got stuck with the needle for nothing. oh well. Good news is AF came without needing to take a Rx for it. Back to the drs office tomorrow.

I'm a little thrown though - I found out this afternoon that my fertility dr left the practice last Friday so I will be with a new dr now. He is head of the practice so I'm sure he is good but it I guess it is unsettling because I had a 'plan' in place and was comfortable with the dr I had. Not much I can do about it. On to the next cycle and hopefully BFP's for all!

Good luck on your next test Bec

:dust: all around!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx'd mrs bear xxx


----------



## Teej

Life, your right it is quite odd having a load of newbies in there!! never really thought about anyone else joining in lol kinda threw me a bit too.

Bec, I really hope it is a BFP hun, will keep my FXed for you and check in in the morning to se eyour results. thinking of you xx

Mrs Bear, so sorry AF got you and hope all works out with your new fertility doc, change isn't always a good thing when your stressing enough about TTC lol - am sure it will all be fine tho hun xx


----------



## lifechanging

sorry to hear about AF MrsBear. 

Bec- Fingers crossed it is your BFP. Perhaps you are just slower at detectable amounts of HcG and the first faint line was a fluke but you really are pregnant! Either way my FX. And here -----> :dust: :dust: take ALL my babydust, I wont need it for awhile.... you can send it back in a couple weeks!!!


Teej- I am glad I am not the only one who was thrown for a loop on the other thread. It is just really hard to keep up which is why I don't post very often. I can' keep track of everyone and I really don't want to go back and re-read everything everyday to remember! That's terrible of me.... but it's like I need a spreadsheet ;-) Don't get me wrong... I don't mind the company, it's just so hard to keep up and i feel like I know you guys!!! I'm so terrible.


----------



## lifechanging

can we do a quick catchup here..... I don't want to read everything back!

Me, Rach, Teej, Pinga, hedgehog, Mish, and Mrs Bear have all gotten AF...

Bec and Katie(bettyBoop) are still in limbo as to where they are

Karla and Misstia got BFPs

Am I missing anyone? I hope not. And, am I right do we think?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

misstia got her BFP


----------



## lifechanging

thanks Mrs. Bear. I will update my post! I thought we had 2 but couldn't remember!

BTW - maybe your ticker doesn't work bc you are using the wrong code. Maybe?? Does FF friend give you different ode options like lilypie does?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I don't know what was going on with the ticker - it suddenly just started working... weird


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear AF got ya Mrs Bear xx

I know what ya mean about trying to catch up with the other one, nice to have lots of us in the same boat over there but you guys are like my BnB family lol

Oh and I think AF is on her way no blood yet but that nasty feeling ya get just before is looming! Will KUP xxxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Life-changing - I'm still in! No AF yet although got BFN yesterday. Still hoping that maybe I just OVd late and I'm still in with a chance. I'm now on CD33 and although my cycles are very irregular they're never longer than 33 days. FXd

BettyBoop - I hope it's not AF for you

MrsBear - sorry AF got you - GL for next cycle x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fx'd Mrs hedgehog xxxxx


----------



## Teej

Life, I have to admit to being a little peeved when others joined in lol, I guess it was a bit nieve of me to think no others would but kinda just hoped it would be you guys, I am also stryggling to keep up with whats going on in there lol maybe we will have to just chat more through our profiles - either that or just keep chatting in here and leave this as our main thread?!?!?! 

xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmm yeah I thought the same Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Any news bec??? Xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi Rach, yes I have news, but it's not good news :(

I was pregnant but am having a very early miscarriage (chemical pregnancy)- just like I had feared. I woke up in the night with so much blood and the most awful cramping and was just beside myself. Feeling very dizzy today and have had bad cramping and loads of bleeding. 

Going to the doc's in an hour and a half. I went to work this morning as I have a half day on a Wednesday, it was so hard but I got through, now at home with my cats waiting for my appointment. 

Feeling so tired and emotionally drained- woke up at 2.20am and didn't get much sleep once I'd gone back to bed.

I'm trying to tell myself it's natures way and that this one wasn't meant to be. It was very early (I would have been 4 weeks pg) and so that's better too rather than it happening later. But I feel v sad and just need to rest and try to accept what has happened.

Hope you're all ok, I agree with what you're saying about new thread- I went on there yesterday but so many I didn't know that I didn't leave a message. Maybe we should stick together on this thread instead? xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwwww hunny am soooooo sorry xxx I know it's hard darl and deeply traumatic but like you said it's natures way saying something cannot have been right xxx ((((hugs to you and your hub)))) am thinking of you hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww bec :-( so sorry to hear that! BIG :hug: xxxxx we are here for ya xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

How are you Betty? Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm not too bad thanks no sign of AF yet but I can feel something brewing lol
Not looking forward to taking my mum hospital tomoz either just wanna get it over with xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm not too bad thanks no sign of AF yet but I can feel something brewing lol
Not looking forward to taking my mum hospital tomoz either just wanna get it over with xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya Hun xxx fx'd your mum and you get good news xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Hello ladies!! How is everyone doing? I havent been on this thread in a few days and i am now really behind lol.. Congrats on the bfp, and booooo to all the bfn's. Just remember, no one is out until the witch shows that ugly face!!! Tty ladies later!!! Baby dust to all


----------



## BettyBoop152

How are you Rach? 

Awww hi karla hope your doing ok xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am good Betty my cat is poorly I trapped her in the door and she got hurt quite bad :( vet checked her over and gave her a jab and said let her rest :( I feel sooooooo bad poor kitty she's only a baby 13 weeks old she's really stiff and she's not been to loo yet or eaten.... Maybe she is just in a bit of shock but am dead worried if she no better by the morning she's going back xxx but other than that I am great!!!! 
Thanks Hun x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awwwwww :-( that well pooooo hope your little kitty gets well soon! I'm a massive animal lover! Got a little dog at the moment but would def have another and a kitty  xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Poor kitten!!!! Well I got a german shepherd, kitten, 3 leopard geckos and 2 ferrets lol just a couple of pets lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww sounds like the perfect family lol except the ferrets my cousin had 2 and one bit me quite bad so I don't like them now! Xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol they do hurt when they bite!!!! But mine are quite good they don't nip very often!!! Only if you've been handling raw meat lol xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Bec- i am so so sorry to hear about your m/c (chemical?). I feel terrible for you. I hope you are coping with it in the best way you know how. I know how hard that must be. I have never had a m/c but I did have an ectopic pregnancy and tried to hold on and refused medical advice to take methotrexate hoping that things would change. They didn't and my tube ended up rupturing. So, I know how it feels to want something so bad and nature works against you. I am deeply sorry. if you can possibly look at the silver lining (i know how hard it is right now) i have heard many times that after a loss you are more likely to conceive again, even before your proper period comes back. I dont know if that is medically proven but I know a lot of people who it proved true for (myself included). I was pregnant again the next month and have a beautiful child now.

OK - i am reposting this to "keep up".... although I think we should keep up here with the girls we know!

can we do a quick catchup here..... I don't want to read everything back!

Me, Rach, Teej, Pinga, Mish, and Mrs Bear have all gotten AF...

Bec is sadly out this month...

Katie(bettyBoop) and hedgehog are still in limbo as to where they are...

Karla and Misstia got BFPs...

Am I missing anyone? I hope not. And, am I right do we think?


----------



## KarlawithaK28

That looks correct to me.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Looks right to me chuck xxx 
Karla how's you Hun???? 
Life how's you Hun???


----------



## KarlawithaK28

I am doing good Rachie, thanks for asking.. How are you?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good karla good got a poorly pussy (cat not fanny lol) but she's coming on loads better now xxx thank god xxx cannot wait for af to sod off so I can get back bding!!!! Gonna go in all guns blazing this month!!!! Every other day till next af lol xxx I also think I was late oving last month and me and oh didn't bd that week!!!! He was poorly!!!! Mmmmm but I tell ya if it wasn't for the :witch: being here I would say I am up duff!!!! Still feel sick, even more tired, veiny baps/dead sore, generally feel up duff lmfao!!!! It's dead bizarre!!!!
I am not gonna symptom spot this month though I refuse!!!! Lol (famous last words) xxx


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Poor kitty!! Will you be taking your temps this time? I found it was very easy and we were successful on our 1st month ttc. You will know for sure when you ovulate then, but also use opks as well, since the temp only shows after you o'd. Me and my dh also got those lil temporary baby dust tattoos, and i put mine on my left ovary side and he put his in the same spot on him. How bout i o'd from that side too lol. Ironic i know, but hey, whatever works lol.. Symptom spotting is the easiest thing to do lol.. I knew something was up, but wasnt quiet sure, when I came down with a cold right after conception (of course i didnt know at the time that I conceived). I felt so bad that I called into work, which I NEVER do.. I told my DH that day, I never get sick so maybe our bd paid off. Good luck and lots of baby dust and prayers your way!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks karla I have started temping but I am a rough sleeper so temps will be all over I have got some opk's and also bought a ovulation microscope to do ferning so gonna give that a whirl!!! Not gonna stress out about getting pg it'll happen when it happens no matter how long it takes xxx I have 3 beautiful boys granted they ain't babies anymore and dont really need me as much but they are mine and I adore them xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Oh Bec, I'm so sorry. Hang in there hun. As others have already posted a lot of women go on to have a successful pregnancy right after. I know a couple of coworkers had that happen to them.

To update from my last post - went to RE today and as I suspected I have a cyst - boooooo. Wasn't as traumatic to find out as it was the last time since I felt that was going to happen. So basically this means I am 'on hold'. They put me on birth controll pills to suppress my cycle and I go back in after two weeks to see if it has gotten small enough that I can start meds to make me ovulate. It did last cycle so fingers crossed it will this time too. If all goes well that would likely put ov around the first week of December. I was also able to meet with the new dr and decided I like him better than my original one so that all worked out and am feeling better after my 'omg!' moment yesterday.

Fx'd for a couple more BFPs on the thread this cycle and lots of :dust: for some August :baby: :baby: :baby: from next cycle.


----------



## BettyBoop152

AF has got me in full force today!
I was slightly nervous last night as I did an opk and it was positive so started to tell myself if AF hadn't arrived by morn I'd test! Then me and OH Bd'd and he made me bleed a little well I say a tiny amount but my cm was pink and it's normally brown before AF so my hopes were well up now this!!!! Aaaaaargh I hate the witch so I'm out also xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh no katie, sorry she goy you too hun xx

Mrs Bear, sorry to hear about your cycst!! hope it all works out and you get your Christmas BFP!! and glad you like your new DR better - everything happens for a reason xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww Betty at least you can get on with next cycle now Hun xxx your not stuck in limbo anymore xxx 
Teej you ok Hun? Xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Sorry to hear you're out BettyBoop.

Still no AF for me and still got one boob bigger than the other and 2 big spots on my chin! Think I might test again on Saturday.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mrs bear I had cysts on my ovary one was the size of a golf ball (it was obviously way bigger than my ovary) They thought at first it might have been ovarian cancer!!!! Imagine my shock I was only 29!!!!! But the took another look and came to the conclusion it was a cyst the monitored it over a few months and it shrank with every menstrual cycle!!! It is now completely gone xxx they advised me to have coil removed cos apparently the can cause cysts!!!! So had it out last month and decide sod it while it's out ttc!!! Much to shock of oh cos for years I was adamant no more babies!!!! Lol (he always wanted more kids) he blagged me for years after last child but gave up after 5 years of asking lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya mrs hedgehog xxx that sucks xxx stuff ya bra to even it out lol (ment in a nice way Hun) xxx how late are you now??? Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Onwards an upwards onto the next cycle! Glad I've got you ladies xx and mrs hedgehog let's hope things really do come in 3's you would be the threads 3rd BFP XXXX


----------



## Rachie Rach

Here's hoping mrs hedgehog xxx fx'd xxx


----------



## lifechanging

sorry to hear about AF katie.... 
FX hedgehog


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's very quiet on here as of late!!!! Is everyone ok??? Or are you all getting laid??? Lol xxx I know I will be ;) xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

BettyBoop - sorry to hear about your BFN. AF is so much worse after you have gotten your hopes up

Rach - yeah, mine is about 3.5 cm. It is about the same size as the one I had in September. It will probably just come and go every cycle - especially since they are stimulating my ovaries with the letrazole.

Teej - I agree, it seems that the whole dr situation worked out for the best. And if all goes well my next 2ww will end just in time for a BFP at Christmas - what an awesome Christmas present that would be. Fingers crossed (I've been a good girl Santa - really I have...)

Mrs. Hedgehog - best of luck for a BFP, AF has gotten enough of us this month already

:dust:


----------



## Teej

Hello ladies, do hope everyone is keeping well, i've been so busy the last couple of days as heading home tomorrow and everyone's trying to get a piece of me before I dissappear for another month lol, had a lovely meal out with my mum and sister last night :)

Sadly no getting laid yet Katie lol, but like I said, i'm heading home tomorrow and haven't seen OH since last Tuesday :haha: so will be back to a week of :sex: then in for another round of the TWW. 

I really hope this is our month ladies, think we all deserve that lil christmas miracle!! 

Are you guy's doing anything different this cycle??

xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi Tammy but you had a good week at your mams??? 
This month I have bought a ovulation microscope (came with 10 free opk's!!!! Lol) gonna use the opk's as well and basically just hump from now till next af lol xxx 
Back to the ov micro I am dying to get some of oh spermies on it so I can have a look at em!!!! Lol 
Hopefully we'll all get out December :bfp: xxx excited!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mrs hedgehog any news??? Xxx


----------



## Teej

I have had a fab time at my mum's, she has spoilt me rotten!! Missed OH like crazy tho, hoping he won't leave me alone next week now lmao, 

I'm tempted with one of those microscopes but think Imay have left it a bit late now, by the time I get it should be around OV anyway, think if I dont get my BFP this month i'll get one next month. I am really hoping I get it this month tho as it's my mum's 50th birthday on the 8th Dec and I should know by then if I am, it will be her 1st granchild too so would make the best birthday prezzie for her... she's only been hinting for last 5 years lol.

I'm not really doing anything different this month, other than DTD more, OH was really ill last month and didn't at all feel upto it bless him. Have told hime he's so getting it all week lmao.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmao Tammy get him told lol xxx well I only ordered the microscope on Monday and I got it the Wednesday morning!!!! I really wasn't expecting it yet!!!! Hopefully it'll only get used this month and you won't need to buy one xxx
I agree it would be an awesome prezzie for ya mam xxx 
Come on :bfp: !!!!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Rachie Rach said:


> Mrs hedgehog any news??? Xxx

Still no AF. I had really strong cramping yesterday afternoon and was sure that it was her but nothing. I was pretty moody at work yesterday, cranky one minute and then full of energy the next - think the kids were a bit scared (I'm a teacher). 

I'm on CD35 now. I often have cycles of 32 or 33 days but not usually 35. I really have no idea now when I OVd. If I OVd like I thought on 25th Oct then I should either have AF or BFP by now. Who knows?? I'm going to test again tomorrow probably if AF doesn't arrive today.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhhhh exciting come :bfp: give mrs hedgehog some good news xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hope you had a good time at your mums tammy xx
Get some serious BD'in done when you get home 

Good luck for this cycle ladies xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bump x before we get lost in the depth!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

it has been quiet around here. I guess this is the boring part of the cycle anyways. It's just the hold pattern!
I never search for the thread just click on UserCP and there it is!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Hi girls. How are you all?
I'm still in the game. For the past 2 nights I've been having really vivid and weird dreams. Had bad cramping again last night and was 100% sure AF would be here by morning but she's still keeping away. I'm on CD36 now. I would have tested this morning but didn't get a chance yesterday to buy a test so I'll get one today and test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhh mrs hedgehog I have everything crossed for ya xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I think she's here :( Got brown CM and cramping. It's too late for IB so I'm out. It sucks cos DH is away with work in a couple of weeks around the time I should be OV next so it will be the next again cycle before we can try again.


----------



## sjlttc

Hi guys thought I'd join in here as I'm similar dates.

I'm currently 19dpo and AF is 5 days late. Had every pregnancy symptom until about a week ago, but the past couple of days I've developed a yellow discharge, no consistency just in my underwear, my boobs are also super sore on the oustide. 

Tested at 15dpo with Superdrug own and 2 extremely faint lines only spotted after we took a picture and went back to look. Did 1 test this morning and again the most faintest line ever so not too sure what to think of this.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

AF is definately here. Feeling pretty down about it. Cycles are all over the place, this one was 36 days and last one was 22 days. Have no idea how to work out when I will next OV so I think we'll just have to BD as much as poss. We DTD more in the first half of the month last cycle since the previous cycle I OVd really early and then this cycle I must have OVd late and obviously we missed it. My DH will be happy at least! I just hope I don't OV when he is away with work. At least now I get to join you ladies on another cycle! Have you decided yet if you're going to continue on this thread or with the new one. The thing I liked about this thread was that it was fairly easy to keep up with. The other threads I lost track of who was who after a while. Anyway, I've got to go and get some work done and then I'm going out to get a bit tipsy tonight - at least there are some benefits of not being pregnant! Have a good weekend girls x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww mrs hedgehog that sucks hunny xxx I really enjoyed this thread it's been great catching up on everyones progress xxxx we've also been a good support team xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

welcome sjlttc - hope you get your bfp

Sorry to hear AF got you Mrs. Hedgehog. I agree that being able to drink again is the only good thing about AF. :wine:

I'm fine to continue with this thread if that is easier for everybody too. It is so much easier to keep up with.

Good luck with all the BD this coming week everybody! I will be a couple weeks behind you all this cycle but maybe I'll BD anyway for 'practice' :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nicely done mrs bear!!!! 
Had a rocking night tonight wi my friend!!! Been to a club and had a few too many beers!!!! Gonna go do some :sex: now good night all xxx lol xxx tmi xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Oh my god I am sooooo drink I wanna wish everyone good luck! I am going to :sex: but it has no revance haha just good fun xxx night ladies xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Did you have a good night Betty xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I did!! My head was sore this morning! but good fun and I've had a weekend full of eating good food and drinking good wine! Hope your ok xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah Hun am great!!!! Thanks xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

MrsHedgehog said:


> AF is definately here. Feeling pretty down about it. Cycles are all over the place, this one was 36 days and last one was 22 days. Have no idea how to work out when I will next OV so I think we'll just have to BD as much as poss. We DTD more in the first half of the month last cycle since the previous cycle I OVd really early and then this cycle I must have OVd late and obviously we missed it. My DH will be happy at least! I just hope I don't OV when he is away with work. At least now I get to join you ladies on another cycle! Have you decided yet if you're going to continue on this thread or with the new one. The thing I liked about this thread was that it was fairly easy to keep up with. The other threads I lost track of who was who after a while. Anyway, I've got to go and get some work done and then I'm going out to get a bit tipsy tonight - at least there are some benefits of not being pregnant! Have a good weekend girls x x

Sorry to hear AF got ya! And I am def continuing with this thread you girls are fab! And cares where not in the 2ww yet we all will be very soon xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I am excited!!!! Well I've started ferning (ovulation microscope) and been doing it daily and this morning nothing just spots but thought let's have a look again!!!! And I got partial ferning pattern!!!! So I must be entering my fertile period!!!! Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

yea Rach! Now go get to work girl! :sex:


----------



## lifechanging

sorry to hear about AF Mrs hedgehog. bew..... so it looks like all except misstia and karla will be in th next tww. I have 7 ays til OV according to my phone's app so We will see what happens. August baby sounds great to me!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Get some BD'in done Rach! And life I've got about 7 days too so I'm having a bit if a break then Bam! OH isn't gonna know what hit him lol xxxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I have no idea when I will OV - obviously got it wrong last cycle! So as soon as AF has gone am going to BD every other day. Just wish DH wasn't going away for a week for work.


----------



## Rachie Rach

I'm doing that mrs hedgehog cover all bases!!!! Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I don't think with our lifestyles and jobs we could handle it constantly! Lol xx I need a break!!! Haha


----------



## Pinga

I have taken the last week off TTC and coming on here. My head was just done in completely by the :witch: was so hopefull that it would work... Nevermind onwards and upwards.......This months plan is ...
CD7 today and have been doing my BBT plus using my first responce cyclotest, I will start OPK on CD10 and have :sex: every other day untill I get a + opk then do it every day for 4 days. I also have an app with nurse booked to check my day 21 progestrone and Thyroid test.

What gives with greatfruit juice and green Tea? What does it do to help?

Sorry for all the :bfn: :hugs:

PS Is there a new thread or are we sticking here?


----------



## MishC

Good evening ladies 

How are you all. I haven't been on for a while because i've been ill, as you may remember i had the flu.

Anyway how are you all, anyone have any gossip? What calendar day is everyone on? I'm on CD 7 today :)


----------



## MishC

PS. I think you should stick to this thread it's easy to find!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sounds like your doing everything right pinga! And nice to see you back xxx good luck for this cycle xxx


----------



## AmandaMarie2

On the 7th i began spotting pink and the next morning it was still light and i wore a panyliner all day ... That night i put a pad on and when i woke up there was a medium flow...but after that it was light and was a shorter flow this lasted about 3 days and stopped after it stopped the next day i began having white discharge with alot of clear discharge im still having little pains in my lower stomach off and on....what is this?


----------



## KarlawithaK28

Hello ladies!!! Sorry i haven't been on in a lil while. Boo to all the bfn's but it is exciting to get a bfp for christmas!!!! :) hope you are all doing well. Tty later


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, Sorry I haven't been on for a few days - got home saturday and have been kinda busy since :winkwink:

Mrs Hedgehog, I'm so sorry to hear you got your BFN :hugs: Fingers crossed this is your month hun. 

I'm quite happy to stick with this thread, I'm completely lost with the other one now! I know where I am with you girls xx

I trust everyone is getting ready for the DTD marathon!! i'm giving my OH a break... till tomorrow at least :haha: he's gonna be busy all week :winkwink:

Katie, how is your mum doing hun, I hope she is ok xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey karla saw your other post so thanks for popping in to say hi xx. Hope your doing well with your lil bean! 

Tammy how are you?
My mum will get her results Wednesday so I'm praying lots more than for a little bean to be honest xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

God bless Betty xxx have everything crossed for your mum xxx


----------



## Teej

BettyBoop152 said:


> Tammy how are you?
> My mum will get her results Wednesday so I'm praying lots more than for a little bean to be honest xxx


I'm really good thanks hun, had a fab time with my family but glad to be home, missed my OH like crazy. 

Will keep my fingers crossed for your mum hun, I really hope all is ok xx thinking of you xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks again xxxxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thinking of you and your mom Betty - hope everything ends up being ok.

Not much going on with me - I'm still 'on hold' til my dr appt next week so my BD will only be 'practice' til then. Best of luck for all the other :sex: that will be going on through the next week though. We will have lots of symptoms to overanalyze between now and Christmas - one of us should always be in a 2ww through the holidays because mine will likely start about the time the rest of you end yours.

Other than that - been a little down today. Woke up feeling very fatalistic 'it is never gonna happen' and all that jazz. Don't know what brought that on. Might be from doing all my insurance selections for next year and having to weigh the odds of whether I will get a BFP early enough to need more coverage in 2011. I so hate not knowing when that BFP is coming... sigh.

:dust: all around ladies!


----------



## Teej

so sorry your feeling down Mrs Bear, I wouldn't beat yourself up over it tho hun, I think we all have those moment's, I know I do - I almost broke down in the barasters office on Monday (got an insurance claim going through from an accident 4 years ago) It doesn't take much to set you off when all you want is a baby, Were all here for you and thinking of you hun, I hope all goes well at the DR's and you get your BFP for Christmas xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Big hug to Mrs Bear and you too Tammy!!! 
Well Great news! My mum has the all clear they have found calcium deposits which sometimes become cancerous but the ones they gave found are ok! So just wanna say thanks ladies for being really supportive xxx


----------



## Teej

Thats fantastic news Katie, so pleased all is ok xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh betty thats fantastic news xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So So SO happy for you and your mum Betty! :happydance:


Thanks for the support ladies - it helps a lot. Feeling a little better about things today. I really think it must have been the insurance stuff. 

I don't know if you have it in the UK or not be here we get Flex accounts where we can put in pre-tax money for upcoming medical. The catch is if you don't use it by year end you lose it. So for the last week or two I've been going through all these scenarios: if I get a BFP by a certain time will the :baby: be here in 2011, what if we dont & have to get pricey fertility treatments? if so, how many and depending on success would there be a :baby: in 2011 or not til 2012? How much can I put in to cover things but not risk losing it if I end up not needing as much after all? 

Did I confuse you enough with all that? lol

Anyway, it is no wonder I got myself feeling blue with thinking about all that stuff on top of the TTC stress. I've turned in all my forms so can't change the insurance at this point so going to try to not think about it much for now. Dr is next Tuesday so nothing I can do on the TTC front til then anyway. Still temping to keep in the habit but that is about it.

Keep up all the :sex: ladies - I want to see lots of BFP's this cycle! :wohoo:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow! That's just terrible Hun! Can totally understand why it made you a little sad :-( I'm a massive planner and when things aren't going right or I can see a massive obstacle I get sooooo down! I always thought the British tax system was screwed but that sounds terrible! Try and stay positive it will all work out in the end, I def believe in fate and karma xxxxx mwah xxxx


----------



## Teej

Yep, you lost me Mrs Bear, lol - glad you sorted things tho, TTC is a stressful enough time without having added stress on top so i'm not surprised it all got to you hun. 

Well i'm getting all excited now, started seeing EWCM, although it is a bit early, in theory i'm not OVing for 4-5 days and normally get EWCM for a couple of days over OV, it could also be because of the EPO, i'm now in 3rd cycle of taking it and it does say it can a few months to kick in and give me loads of EWCM, either way i'm leaving nothing to chance this month, we have DTD Sat, Sun, Tue and will attack OH tonight too, going for every other day to catch that :spermy:

How about you ladies, anyone got their cycle plan in full swing or got one lined up ready??

Good luck that you all get your sticky beans xxx

xx :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## Pinga

Congrats Betty that your Mum got the all clear :happydance: That must have been a nightmare for you all!

Goodness Mrs Bear, you do have a lot to contend with in the USA. We are so lucky here having the NHS. Its no wonder your head was in a spin. Good luck for your Drs app. 

Girls I can't believe its about that 'fertile' time again! How come the 1st few weeks go fast and the last 2weeks draaaaaaaaaaag ooooon! :dohh:

Going to start testing with OPK this afternoon. I am just having a glass of grape fruit juice, yuk :sick: That is not nice! 

Hi Teej, what is EPO?


----------



## Teej

Hey Pinga, EPO is Evening Primrose Oil, you take them in the 2 weeks between AF and OV and they help to regulate your cycle and increase CM, I don't know if it is taking them that has helped but my periods regulated immediately after stopping the pill and my CM jas increased!! I noticed quite a bit more in 2nd cycle of taking them, hopefully there will be loads this cycle :)

I started on the grapefruit juice last month but forgot to buy some this month, the car has just packed up too so can't get to the shops!! hey ho, i'm going for the relaxed approach this month although i'm bound to stress at some point lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks everybody :) 

I'm so excited to hear about all your ov signs - almost time for the 2ww and symptom spotting! Bring on the BFPs :happydance:

Maybe I should try some EPO too - ovulation meds tend to have a negative effect on EWCM

Happy BD everyone - I'm feeling good about BFPs and August babies


----------



## lifechanging

Hey everyone it has been a couple of days since I have been on.

Katie I am glad to hear your mom is okay!

It's almost baby making time. I am on CD 13 of a typically 28 day cycle. I lost my thermometer so I haven't been temping...drat! yesterday I had some stretchy CM (it stretched like an inch or so) but it was a creamy white so i DTD, just in case! Today I got what I believe is EWCM but I think I am already out as OH had to go out of town and won't be back til Sunday... I am so mad about this. I guess I am out this month bc one nite of BD and EWCM starting the next day is not good... BEW....

Good luck this month girls!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Betty - glad to hear your mum is ok - must be a huge relief for you.

Lifechanging - I'm in the same boat. I'm on CD7. DH is going away with work on Tuesday for 1 week and I should be OV around that time. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I OV late again this month. 

Have a good weekend of BDing everyone! x x


----------



## Teej

Life, it only takes DTD once to catch that :spermy: hun, fingers crossed that your not out this cycle, would love for us all to get our BFP's xxx

Hedgehog, that is the pits!! you should put in a complaint to his boss asking that they schedule his work rota around your OV time!!! lol, You'll just have to get plenty of BDing in before he goes. How long between him leaving and you OVing is there xx 

I had more EWCM last night and attacked OH :winkwink: not sure if I OVed yesterday or not, not had EWCM this morning and had light cramps yesterday, in theory i'm OVing on Monday so have no clue what my body is doing!! will carry on DTD till next week just to be sure tho. 

How are you all getting on?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Still dtd every other day but not very well at the mo :( struggling with not taking my med's (for bp) only managing to get a couple of hours every night :( have got shrinks coming out next week to see what can be done to help x I have got a feeling they are gonna tell me to stop trying and to start meds again :(


----------



## Teej

Oh no Rach thats awful!! I'm guessing the meds will make it difficult for you to conceive??
Is there nothing else that can be done for now?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well not difficult to conceive but there hasn't been any research in to what effects they could have on a fetus :( they could cause birth defects etc but it's advised that when ttc to not take anti psyhcotics which is what I was taking :( need something I can feel myself sliding!!!! And my hubby has noticed the shift as well :( if he notices then I am getting bad. I hate having this bloody illness!!!! It ruins my life and everyones around me!!!!!!


----------



## Teej

Im so sorry to hear that, at the end of the day the most important thing is that you are healthy and well hun, how long will you have to take them for before you can start TTC again?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks teej Hun xxx 
Other than talking therapies which I have been talking to my new cpn (community psych nurse) who visits me weekly... If she thinks I need further intervention ie hospital admin just for a break she'll sort it or quick acting med's.... But for now just try to relax and take it a day at a time :( it's making bding hard though cos I am struggling with getting up let alone getting laid!!!! My hubs gone into primary carer of kids and house work and me!!! Bless him and he works full time as well :( I just wanna hurry up and get pg so I can have baby and get back on med's and get kinda stable again cos second that happens I am straight back on med's which will even me back out!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

If I don't catch on this cycle I am gonna ask them to put me on lithium cos that's not too bad while pg so if they agree I'll wait till that gets into my system (bout6 weeks) then try again xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hopefully it is just a mini swing not full blown!!!! I was quite hypomanic last week which was brief so hopefully this will just be the same fx'd xxx


----------



## Teej

Well I really hope you get it sorted soon hun, at least if they say yes to lithium you will only have 6 weeks to wait, which isn't that long really - although it tends to feel like eternity when TTC lol, and if it takes the heat off of your OH for a while it has to be worth it, he sounds like a saint bless him lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

He is a saint not many people would put up with it xxx I have given him plenty of chances to get out... But he says it's who I am warts n all... It's hard to deal with me when I am manic/depressed he hates the depression more though cos of the negative thoughts and self hate :( xxx


----------



## Teej

Sounds like he loves you very much, your very lucky to have found that kind of love hun xx

I hope you get your BFP soon, you both deserve it xxx


----------



## Teej

How is everyone getting on, it has gone very quiet on here so assuming there is lot's of BDing on the go lol. 

Im a little confused about my cycle at the min, my ticker says I still have 3 days till OV but i'm pretty sure I OVed yesterday, I had EWCM all day and niggly crampy pains, no EWCM today, just watery, im not too worried tho as been attacking OH loads this week to make sure and gonna keep attacking him next week to, been DTD every other day so should always have been some lil :spermy: in there waiting. 

So, If I listen to my body, in theory im now 1dpo - will have to see what my body does next week xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know he is my rock x 
I just been to loo and loadsa ewcm!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well cd12 got ewcm and now it is blood streaked sorry tmi xxx I have partial ferns on my microscope.....all systems go by the looks of things xxx but really not in the mood tbh :( anyways question has anyone else experienced blood streaked ewcm??? Ive never noticed before!!!!


----------



## Teej

Mine is often slightly tinged with pink which is normal, not too sure about blood streaked tho sorry hun xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies! Hope your all ok and BD'in lots!! I've been trying to BD but really not in the mood at the moment lol aaaargh! I'm only on CD 10 so think I've got at least 4-5 days before I ovulate I'm just gonna BD every other day and hope for the best lol! Not using anything this month as far as opk's etc  Sending you all lots of :dust: xxxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

thank you for your kind comments. I had to take a break from here after everything as I was obviously quite down about it all. It was quite a traumatic experience- physically as well as emotionally and hubby whisked me away for a weekend and took good care of me. 

I have really enjoyed talking to you all but coming on here every day has made me too obsessive and so I am taking a step back. I will still come on here every now and then and want to keep up with all your stories and news. 

Betty I was so pleased to read that your mum got the all clear- fantastic news. 

Best of luck to all of you for your August bubbas- I will check back in soon to see how everyone is getting on. 

Love and :dust: xxx and please keep me as your TTC buddy xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey bec! Glad to hear your husband has been looking after you! But I know what you mean BnB has it's fantastics points.. You meet great like minded people! But the downsides are you become overwhelmed with TTC and anything to do with it! I hope you get a sticky bean very soon hunni and thanks for your kind words xxxxx :hug: I will pm you my email if ya want to keep in touch off here xxxxx


----------



## lifechanging

hi everyone! So CD 15 now... BD'd on CD12.. ewcm later that night (or leftover from BD- who knows?!) and EWCM next day but it was kind of whitish. Yesterday and today creamy cm. i HOPE HOPE HOPE I oved on CD12 or 13! 

Bec- I understand what you mean about becoming obesessed. I got carried away last month and swore I wouldn't this month but here we are and I have no idea what's going on wih my body an I am already worried I missed my chance or will miss it!

I have tried to only come around every couple of days but I am sure I will start coming on more once some time passes!!!

good to hear form everyone.

Teej- it seems like you are making a good effort thus far!!
Rach- I hope everything works out for you with our health and ttc!


----------



## Teej

Bec, I think I can safely speak for all of us when I say we know what you mean!! It can make you slightly obsessive coming on here every day!! I took a much more relaxed approach last month and it was a lot easier when I got the BFN, I hadn't worked myself upto that BFP. I haven't been getting on here that much at min, got a lot on and a very busy month ahead, am sure as the TWW goes on tho I will be on here a bit more lol. 

Im at a complete loss as to what my body is doing this month!! I'm now on CD14 and I thought I'd OVed on wed/thur, was getting EWCM and cramps, but have had a bit of EWCM this weekend and some more cramps so god only know's when I've actually OVed, is supposed to be on Monday so i'm all over the place lol, still i'm determined not to take a step back again this month and try not to make it the only thing I think about, am gonna count Monday as my OV day just to be on the safe side, which means OH get's lot's more BDing lol, No complaints there lol.

Good luck all :dust::dust: xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Life, Tammy - sounds like you both doing the right things! I'm on CD 12 and my tracker says I'm going into my fertile period so just to be sure I BD'd last couple of days and will tonight but won't see OH till Wednesday then it's gonna be every other day till Sunday! Last month I used opk's but I'm not bothering this month! So even if I Ov late I'll have a good chance of catching the eggy xxxx

:dust: everyone xxx


----------



## Teej

Well lets hope this laid back approach pays off this month!!

FXed for all of us xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Let's hope so because after this cycle if I haven't caught I'll be waiting till after Xmas as I want it to be as stress free as possible  xxx I'm hoping we all get our BFP's Hun xxxx


----------



## lifechanging

oohhh... aren't we some laid back ladies?!? I think it's best to be laid back about it and not stress but sometimes that is easier said than done. It seems that this month we are doing well with not freaking about temps and CP and OPKS.... at least thus far!!!!

Happy BDing ladis and babydust to all....


----------



## Teej

Only thing I have kinda been doing is checking CM but only when I wipe, and that has completely thrown me this month lol, just gonna keep BDing and hope.

Also not gonna test until 4th at very earliest, theoretically I will be 12dpo by then, but could be further along if I have OV'd earlier, It's my mum's birthday party on the 4th and would like to tell her in person as have a lovely poem I want to make a birthday card out of for her from bump, not going to say anything, just gonna let her read it, won't be seeing her on her birthday on the 8th, me and OH are off to france for a long weekend to go and see the Lille Christmas market... I love Christmas lol. 

Katie, I really hope you get your BFP this month then hun but completely understand where your coming from!! 

Good luck xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Oooooh that sounds fantastic Hun! I love Xmas markets  and who knows you may be going with a little bean cooking!!! How cool would that be :dust: xxx


----------



## Teej

That would just make it so much more special :o) I really hope this is our month ladies - getting all excited about Christmas now lol, OH has me writing a Christmas list for him and his family, problem is I really cant think of anything I want!! I have the boring stuff on there, PJ's and Slippers... i'm so rock and roll lol, I don't think his mum can help out on the baby front lol, just done up motorbike so don't need anything more for that, and to be honest hoping it get's to be put away for 9 months lol

Any ideas ladies, what do you have on your Dear Santa Lists???
xxxx


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - Sorry i haven't been on in a while!

I take it we are all going into our fertile period now. What calendar day are you on and when do you expect to OV?

I'm on CD14 and expect to ov between Wed-Sun.

Good luck to us all and i hope this month has a better outcome than last month.

It was about this time 2 years ago i found out i was pregnant with my daughter so hopefully it'll happen again.


----------



## MishC

Teej - I have nothing on my dear santa list this year. I think i'll get a hoover off my parents and some boots/jeans and a hoodie off OH. I suppose wityh me already having child all my attention goes on her this time of year.


----------



## Teej

I just can't wait till I have a child to share Christmas with, I think it will make it so much more special, my OH does have an 8 year old son but he spends Christmas with his mum and brothers. I would be more than happy just getting a BFP for christmas, i did tell OH this lol, will have to wait and see I guess.

Well I think i'm OVing today after all the uncertainty, I have had loads of EWCM again today so OH is getting it again tonight lol, we have been DTD every other day so here's hoping. 

Mish, how long are your cycles hun xx


----------



## MishC

My cycles vairey from 29 days to 34 days. i've been doing it every other day to but i'll do it tonight, tomorrow and wed and then see were i am with ov-ing. If it hasn't happened then i'll take thur off and get back on with it ...lol So much planning.


----------



## Teej

lol, it's hard work making sure you get plenty of BDing in lol, my OH doesn't know what's hit him lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

I have full ferns on my microscope so should ov in the next few days!!!! I have also been bding every other day since last af and will keep doing so till next one is due!!!! Struggling though cos been down but starting to pick up it sucks cos I was so flat last week and could hardly get outta bed.... Now last night I didn't get to bed till 6.30am and up at 7am arrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow rach you must be shattered!!! I'm nocturnal to a certain point but know if I don't get at least 7 hours sleep then I'm a right horror! Lol

Tammy my Xmas wish list is actually vouchers for homeware places as me an OH are moving in January and need lots of new bits and bobs! So I'm rock and roll too haha! 

Well cycle wise I'm CD13 and am very "wet" down there! So will assume I'm gonna OV in the next few days! BD'd last night but won't get another chance till weds!then it's every other day till next week! Hope it's enough xxxxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sounds like there are some very good ov signs ladies - keep up the BD!

I'm off to the Dr in the morning so hopefully everything checks out ok and I will be joining you soon. I'm feeling optimistic.

Nothing exciting on my Christmas list - except of course that BFP :happydance:. I totally agree with you Teej, I can't wait for a Christmas morning with a little one around. Neices & nephews are great but it just isn't the same.

:dust: to all


----------



## Rachie Rach

Am ok betty Hun tbh when I am ill (manic) 60+ hours awake is normal!!!! Am very confuggled.... Last week sliding into depression now wide awake and quite rev'd up.... Mmmm I guess this is what rapid cycling is!!!!! Great!!!! 
Christmas is great wi kids.... Even though mine are older now so it's not as magical anymore.... Michael and Cameron (12 and 10) obviously don't believe in Santa anymore :( Ben (8) kinda does but think this will be the last year :( but when they were little the excitement of Christmas eve was so amazing and their faces on Christmas morning when their all bleary eyed and see all the prezzies and to see that Santa had eaten his mince pie and the carrot for rudolf had gone.... It is a magical feeling xxx really warms the heart xxx you'll all love it!!!!


----------



## Teej

I so can't wait, me and OH were talking about it last night, i'm such a big kid when it comes to Christmas but as i'm getting a bit older it now feels like something is missing and the thought of another childless Christmas just makes my heart ache, especially when all my younger cousins now have children.

On another note, i'm now really hoping I OVed early as yesterday was my official OV day, so got some mood lighting going, put on a sexy lil number, and OH came home ill AARRGGHHHH... bless him he felt so bad both sicky wise and cause he felt he had let me down, what really didn't help was that I hit an emotional low last night because of it!! I just hope that us BDing every other day up till Saturday is enough, will be fine if I did OV early - I guess only time will tell.

It's so exciting that were all around the OV stage, and Mrs Bear, im sure everything will go great with doc!! Keep up the optimism - a PMA can work wonders xx

Good Luck ladies xxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless him Tammy :( hope he feels well soon xxx hopefully you will have done enough xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - so i have a question (maybe a bit gross) When you've done it, how long do you wait until you go to the toilet? and does it drop out?


----------



## Teej

A lot of it tends to drop out with me hun, I must admit I probably should wait a bit longer before I go to the toilet as only normally leave it a minute or so, if no BFP this month I think i'll try waiting longer and maybe shove a pillow under my bum. xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I go to loo before bding and try and stay in bed as long as possible (try fall asleep) but heard any that falls out is no good anyway xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I go to the loo straight after so I prob don't do myself any favours lol but I hate lying around lol!! 

I'm hoping we all get our Xmas BFP's as I think we are putting sooooo much bloody effort into it lol xxxx


----------



## Teej

You and me both Katie, I really hope this is our month!! I think my time has passed now this cycle so just hope I did enough, I guess give it another 2 weeks and I'll know, officially 1dpo today so on with the TWW.....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Aaaargh good luck tammy! I'm crossing everything for you except my legs as it's a critical time haha xxx :dust: xxxxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm like Rach - I try to stay in bed as long as I can during the critical BD days. From what I understand, they advise staying flat at least 15 minutes. My Dr said the pillow isn't really necessary but I must admit to doing that too :blush:. I have also heard any that comes out isn't the good stuff so not to worry about it.

Teej - I am so with you about the Christmas morning without little ones around. The house seems SO sad and empty without it. Hopefully next year... Hope he is back in BD form for you soon - it is such a letdown when you are all fancied up for them and something happens like that to ruin it. 

Good news - went to the Dr and no cyst! So I get to start my fertility meds on Friday and if all goes well should be ovulating early December. Who knows, if I can't get into August maybe I will end up with a :baby: on the early September US 'Labor' Day holiday... lol :haha:. I am also hoping for double trouble - aka twins :baby::baby: from the meds but any BFP and a healty :crib: would be just fine.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lifechanging

hello ladies! I had thought that OVed a little early (on Thursday) but then today I had EWCM. Perhaps the last was just semen... (tmi) Either way am unable to BD today, hope tomorrow won't be too late... I hate this unsure feeling....


----------



## Pinga

:wave:
I haven't been on for a bit so I have no idea what the heck going on with everyone. Sorry. Going through a messy divorce, and my ex's new girlfriend is seriousley unhinged and sends hatemail every now and again. I have spent the last 2 days in tears so no bd for me. 

I am CD16 today , no sign of Ov just yet. Last month I got my surge on CD17 so I'm hoping I haven't missed the signs yet and its still to come.
Going to get jiggy now for the next 5 to 6 days in the hope of catching that egg.

Big :hugs: to all those trying for your 1st :baby: I know that ache and I lived with it for over 12 years with ex who couldn't have kids. I know that nothing I can say will comfort you, but I wanted to you to know I understand :hugs:

Good Luck to us all
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hiyas pinga nice to see you back darl xxx try not to get too down with the ex's stupid gf!!!! She sounds like she needs a bullet!!!! Why do people feel the need to get involved in something that's got fook all to do wi them!!!! Sorry stuff like that winds me up lol!!!! Xxx but chin up chicken xxx


----------



## Teej

Hahaha thanks Katie and don't worry, I wouldn't expect any legs to be crossed at the min :haha:

Mrs Beat, lets all hope next year will be different :hugs: am pleased to hear all went well at doc's too and will keep FXed for your double BFP xx

Life, I know what you mean about the unsure feeling, i'm not convinced that we've done enough this month with OH feeling ill on O day, only 12 day's to go to find out!!

Pinga, Good luck with catching your eggy, try not to let your ex's evil troll get to you too much, I know it's not easy but any stress at this time will not help with TTC, don't let her win xx will keep fingers crossed xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey pinga! Hope your ok  nice to see you back and what a nightmare with what seems the bitch from hell lol chin up xxxx


----------



## MishC

Well i'm on CD16 and still no signs of ov what so ever. I have BD Thur, Sat, Sun, Mon & Tue because i expected it maybe today. I'm going to take tonight off and get back on it tomorrow. If i was to go on my last cycle i will OV on Sun so i'll get back down to it for then.

Ping - Sorry to hear about the divorce that must be a bit of a nightmare so close to christmas as well.

Also christmas with kids is great. Alrhough Elissa was only 4 months old last year it was still magical. She'll enjoy it more this year but i think next year will be the good one.


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies, hope all is going well with everyone. Sorry to read about your divorce Pinga- that must be very hard and stressful I'm sure- ignore the evil gf and keep focussed on your TTC efforts :). 

Hope you're OK Rach, my mum has had a problem with mental illness and psychosis so I can appreciate (to a point) how you must worry about the effect it has on your family. But they love you and want to be there for you- TeeJ was right- your health has to come first. Hope you start to feel better soon.

I am feeling much better as we're now trying again. Remaining skeptical yet optomistic and not pinning everything on getting pg. Think even if I do I will be worried about the first 3 months. Will just take it as it comes.

Can't wait till Christmas though- not long to go. I'm very busy at school trying to get through as much of the curriculum as possible before we start nativity rehearsals! I love this time of year. We have a whole school trip to the pantomime which is so much fun. Lots to keep me occupied once on the TWW. 

Love and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Hi girls, haven't been on in a while - been trying to stop thinking about TTC as last cycle I think I was driving myself (and DH!) a little mad. I'm pretty sure I'm going to be out this cycle though as DH left today with work for a week. I have no idea when I'll OV since cycles are so irregular. I had a tiny bit of EWCM yesterday and we DTD twice before DH left. He'll be back a week today. I'm hoping that either I OVd yesterday or that I'll OV late again so that we'll manage to catch it. Not feeling too hopeful though. Good luck to everyone else though. x x


----------



## Teej

Hey Bec, great to see you back - just sit back relax and enjoy hun, try not to think about TTC (who am I kidding lol) and the main thing I found that helped me was not to symptom spot, makes things a lot easier!! good luck hun xxx

Mrs Hedgehog, let's hope that you catch that egg hun, will keep fingers crossed for you xx


Well i'm officially 3dpo today and think i'm getting a cold :( feeling a little sniffly and tired, off to doc's today for an asthma MOT and flu jab :wacko: I hate needles!! Got a busy weekend coming up so hoping that will keep mind occupied, out friday night and Christmas shopping on Saturday which I can't wait for, mainly cause i'm gonna meet up with my mum and sister :happydance:


----------



## Pinga

Thanks for your support. Its been going on nearly 4 years now, but hopefuly will be divorced by christmas. It would make all your hair turn green if you even new the half of it. The worst think she did was tell the SS that I was going to kill my baby. Thank God I get on well with my health visitor and had already told her of the harrasment. I would have been locked up if anyone had tried to take my baby and that was what she wanted. Thank God I never had children with him. She would have made the perfect evil step mother!

CD 17 today - I got a second line on my OPK yesterday but not darker than the controll line. I tested agin late last night and the second line was lighter. :shrug: So I either missed my surge or I am getting ready to surge. We Bd last night and going to keep at it for the next 3 to 4 days. So hopefully that will do the trick.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pinga

Think I must have got my surge yesterday which will make today Ov day. Can't wait fo Dp to get home :winkwink:


----------



## Teej

Woop Woop Pinga, Good luck hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Go team pinga!!!! Lol xxx well I am according to my ticker 2dpo and hope I have done enough!!!! I also do think I have ov'd because on my ov microscope I no longer have ferns!!! But gonna keep bding anyway...


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Although I promised myself I wouldn't I'm symptom spotting already and I don't even know if I OVd yet or not. If I did OV the other day when I had EWCM then now I'd be 4dpo. It's possible that I OVd early. Last cycle was 36days one before was 22. I seem to alternate between long cycles and short cycles. FX this is a short one and we caught the egg before DH went away. I woke up this morning feeling really really sick and I'm so tired today.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies sounds like we have all done lots of bd'in thus cycle! So am sure we will catch that lil eggy  I think I am 1dpo today so bd'd last night and will again tonight just to be sure lol good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Teej

Well i'm now anywhere between 4 and 8dpo lol depending of course if I OVed early, not really had a chance to thing about SS as my dad was rushed into hospital yesterday and had to have emergency surgery on his eyes to save his sight after a tractor tyre exploded in his face, thankfully they seem to have been successful but will have to wait a week to see if his sight will return back fully. 

Off Christmas shopping tomorrow too and can't wait to see my mum so that will also keep me busy - I'm not sure now if i'll test on the morning of the 4th and tell my mum for her birthday if I get a BFP or wait till AF comes and then wait till Christmas to tell my mum!! 
Decisions decisions lol

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

omg tammy hope he is ok xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

hope he gets well soon xxx (((hugs for tammy's dad)))


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, that means a lot, I'm sure he will be fine it's just his eye's were a bit worried about, they couldn't get all of the rubber out of his eye's and they're not sure how that will affect things but should know soon xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Tammy I hope your dad is ok!!! That sounds awful :-( if your 8dpo now then I recon by the 4th you be fine to test prob even if you were 4dpo that would be a fantastic present xxxxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, think he will feel a bit better when he get's home!

Yeah I think your right, I will test on sat 4th and hopefully have the best present ever for her xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Good Luck hun and i hope your dad gets well soon! Xxx
Apart from BD'in I've not been that into it thus month I'm getting more and more deflated! Xxxx


----------



## Teej

It can do that to you, we all expect to fall pregnant straight away but sadly it's not always the case. I really hope this is our month and hope your spirits lift soon hun xx


----------



## Pinga

Thanks for the cheers girls. :happydance:

Hope your Dad is ok Tammy, thinking of you.

Just gonna put little one to bed then going to show other half something in the bed room :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Having what will hopefuly be my last glass of :wine:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Pinga you dirty girl ;) lol xxx enjoy ;) ;) ;)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rachie Rach said:


> Go team pinga!!!! Lol xxx well I am according to my ticker 2dpo and hope I have done enough!!!! I also do think I have ov'd because on my ov microscope I no longer have ferns!!! But gonna keep bding anyway...

Have you ever used opks? Do you think the microscope is easier? xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I have used opk's but never get either a line or a strong line... The microscope is dead easy... Wake up... Lick lens.... Leave to dry while you do morning ritual.... Check out results... Easy pips and if I am gonna be using it a while it'll work out cheaper than opk's... I really like it it's ace xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Cool  sounds really easy were did you get it? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Off amazon it is called fertili focus green one but there is other ones out there xxx


----------



## lifechanging

teej, sorry to hear about your dad. Hope all is well.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry to hear about your dad Teej - I hope everything works out ok :hugs:

Pinga - I hope you get the psycho ex and gf out of your life soon. Thank goodness you didn't have kids with the ex and aren't stuck dealing with them forever or having to hand your kid over to them for visits.

Sounds like everyone else is right on track and has at least a shot of catching their eggy this cycle :happydance:. Looking forward to hearing about all the symptoms.

As for me, I've been off to my husband's relatives for Thanksgiving so haven't had internet. Here is my latest update - My Dr thinks we should do an IUI (insemination) procedure in addition to BD this cycle. He thinks it will give us better odds since we were unable to get a BFP even with multiple eggs last cycle. I go back next Friday and if everything goes well I should be O'ing next Sat or Sun and they will do it then. I hate getting away from good old BDing but if that is what it takes then we are willing to do what we need to & make it happen. 

:dust:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey mrs bear! Hope you had a nice thanksgiving xxx and if insemination is what it takes your right to go for it! I know I would.. Good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks everyone, good news, the eye surgery went well, although they couldn't get all of the rubber out of dad's eye's they saved his vision, it may not be as good as it was but he's healing nicely considering he has stitches on his eyeball "shudder"

As for me, I had a fantastic day Christmas shopping in MK with mum and sis, spent an absolute fortune and am now skint lol, am now 6dpo and no symptoms thus far, not really SS tho, found it helped not to last month so sticking to it this month. 

Hope all is going well with you ladies, sounds like it is anyway!! 
Mrs Bear, hope you had a great thanks giving and I really hope everything goes to plan with the insemination :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaay! Tammy I'm so pleased for you and your dad  can imagine the relief! And yes shudder at the stitches! Hope he gets well soon xx


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies, what an eventful week! Glad your dad is OK TeeJ- sorry to hear about the accident, op and stiches though- ouch for him! Hope he's feeling better soon. 

I ov'd Wednesday but am not holding out much hope this month as have had a pretty stressful week at work- even more so than normal. Not to worry, if we're not successful this month we'll just keep trying. I'm feeling much better with not SS and trying to think about TTC less. 

How long has everyone else been trying? This is our 4th cycle now and after last month I've been getting quite down but trying to stay positive.

Good luck and :dust: to us all x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Same here bec! Been trying 4 months now and if I don't get lucky this month I'm having a months break to get through Xmas as stress free as possible! Xxxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks ladies :hugs:

This is our 3rd cycle TTC, I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much as was on The Pill for years and can take a while, Must admit tho I am very hopeful this month, really want the best birthday prezzie for my mum, would love a BFP by Christmas and wanted an August baby... now would be perfect please... lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

2nd cycle of trying and if I get pg my due date would be my hubbys dads birthday, we lost him in 2007 so that would be nice to have a baby on that day xxx but knowing me I had to be induced with all 3 boys so would be end of august near our wedding anniversary, which again would be lovely xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies sorry i haven't been on for a while.

How is everyone feeling this month? How many DPO are you all?

I still don't i've ov-ed. I am now on day 21 of my cycle so i imagine i should have ov-ed but i've had no signs at all.

Akll i have is some cm which i never have but i know that means nothing.

Teej - Fingers crossed for you. Not long left until testing.

Rach - Aww that would be lovely if you got a bfp. You'd have to make sure the baby came out on that exact day haha.

I'd like to have another August baby but i really don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun and nope, not long now!! Gonna test with fmu on sat.

When is everyone else testing xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

The boring one here will be waiting to see if AF arrives need to save my pennies now lol xxx good luck tammy xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks Katie, lol... trust me i'm not splashing out, I have a couple of ic's left and if I get a BFP on those I may get a better one to double check. After Christmas shopping on sat and still have a few bit's left to get i'm skint now lol xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thats cool  at least your getting some sort of answer before you spend more money on expensive ones! 3months ago I'd have happily peed on money for fun.. Now I'm just convinced either Gail is right with February or it's just never gonna happen! My oh hasn't eased of the smoking and worst of all he smokes weed! :-( I'd dread to get a SA! It's def gonna because month off if AF arrives xxxx


----------



## Teej

Oh no, smoking is bad enough but weed is not good, will he not just ease off till you get your BFP?? xx Really hope you get it this month hun xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

We are moving in January so I've told him so as we get in the house that's it 2 smokes a week maximum! He does understand but he owns his own company so to him it's like opening a beer when he's had a hard day! I'm convinced it's that what is causing the problems because apart from that we both eat healthy and are very active  here's hoping too tammy :dust: xxx


----------



## MishC

Tammy - Good luck for Saturday i'm really excited for you. 

Betty - Fingers crossed for you this month. At least you know he's going to ease off the smoking a bit soon.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks Mish! Hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi Betty well I just wanna say yes medical professionals do say smoking can decrease fertility but my hubby smokes and we have never had a problem conceiving and my cousins ex hubby used to smoke so much weed you could walk past him and get stoned!!! And she has 3 kids all under 7 lol so I suppose it is just down to individuals sperm quality and not always because you smoke this and that xxx Not saying I right by any stretch of the imagination just my opinion xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks rach  I'm kind of hoping that it's just down to timing why we haven't caught yet but ya sometimes can't help wonder! He said he def will cut down so that can only help I'm just fed up off him constantly being stoned at the weekend lol it's boring now! 

I'm off to look at a new car later! Hopefully that will cheer me up for the time being haha xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol Betty enjoy car hunting xxx


----------



## Teej

Katie, have you told him how you feel about him being stoned all weekend?? I kinda understand as my brother smoked it for years and it got to the point where he was constantly paranoid and it made him very depressed, thankfully he's now off of it but it took a lot of support and a huge journey for my bro!! It is awful stuff and the person smoking it doesn't always realise the affect it has on both them and loved ones - my bro didn't. 

Enjoy looking for your new car hun, hope the weather holds out and you get what you want :) just waiting for some compo money then were off to get a new "family" car :) xxx


----------



## Pinga

Morning ladies 

:happydance: We have snow :happydance: not much, but it looks so pretty.

I have had the night from hell with Dd. She has been up all night coughing and :cry:, Dr says its asthma but I think she has a bug aswell. we have had about 3 hours sleep I need lots of :coffee: today.

Mrs Bear - thanks for your support, really hoping to be divorced by christmas, that would be the best present, even better than a BFP. If I get that aswell I will be on :cloud9:

Teej - so glad your Dad is on the mends. I have my Fx for you testing this weekend.

Betty - I don't have a problem with the funny fags( my dads expression) Have dabbled on and off for most my life. As long as it doesn't rule any ones life, I can't see the harm. As for fertility i found this report which is a worry. https://www.bupa.co.uk/health_information/html/health_news/211003sperm.html 
If I am not PG by March Dp has said he will stop untill we fall. Can't say fairer than that.

Bec27 - This is our 3rd month trying after I had the Mireana removed in August. I wish i would fall to, we have to try and keep our chins up and stay positive.

Rach - That would be a great tribute to your Hubbies Dad. My Dd was born on my Grandads birthday 1 year and 5 months after we lost him. His 1st Great Grandchild. Its a real comfort.

I have a 21 day progestrone test on thursday which I hope will be good. As for testing I have 2 IC and 1 First Response early. I am gonna try and wait till the :witch: is due on the 10th.

Good Luck to us all
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lifechanging

hello all

i just wanted to stop by and say that I am keeping my fingers crossed for you all. I have no hopes of this being my month. I have a 29 day cycle, excpet once in Oct it was 35 days, and my oh waas out of town for awhille. We only BDed on CD 12 and 24 when he got back. I am thinking I probably O'd either CD 14 or 21 had symptoms both of those days. Hell, maybe I am not Oing at all.

So FX for all of you and babydust!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh bless ya life hunny xxx never know stranger things have happened xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hello all,

it's 6DPO for me and it's getting harder to not think about SS and TTC stuff! HELP!!!!! I am on a snow day today as my school was closed so having more chance to think about it than normal. I have decided very firmly that I'm not testing unless my AF is late this month but sooo hard to wait till then already. Not even sure when it's due- think it should be next Wed, Thur or Fri. Last month has messed everything up :(. Will have to wait and see what happens.

Some v controversial discussions have been taking place recently I see! My ex smoked weed too and he was v lazy so it made him even worse. He lost his job, lived off me then ended up in prison!!!! So my experience of it isn't great but I know that not everyone who smokes weed is that dumb! Had a uni friend who also smoked it a lot, she got quite paranoid but has had a baby so it obviously doesn't stop fertility- may affect it though.

I don't judge though- smoked normal cig's for 9 years and finally quit 2 and a half years ago. One of the hardest things I've ever done and if it wasn't for my hubby I think I would still smoke now. V glad I kicked the habit though- esp with TTC now.

Good luck this month everyone and lifechanging- you're def not out till the fat :witch: rears her ugly head!!!!

:dust: to us all x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

I have def talked to him about it tammy so he does know how I feel! And thanks pinga I'll have a read of that info soon xxxx

To be honest I used to smoke weed for years so def not against it but whilst we are trying I think he should smoke less!! He's quite laid back but through the week he is very up beat so no worries there 
We shall see but really appreciate the support ladies xxx

Wishing you all the best for this cycle xxxxxx


Ps car shopping.... I'm getting a new one whoop xxx


----------



## Teej

Will keep finger's crossed for you Katie, and everyone else of course :) xx

Do you know what car you want yet hun??


----------



## Bec27

Hello everyone,

I'm 7DPO and a few possible symptoms for me but trying not to get carried away as still a week to go before AF due and I am NOT testing till then!! It's hard not to SS when they're there as bold as brass and of course we all know every possible symptom so well!

Any news from anyone? What DPO are you all? :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Pinga

Hi everyone,

I'm approx 5dpo today. I am so tied that I wouldn't have noticed any symptoms yet. Baby girl is coughing for England, poor thing. I went to bed at 8.30 last night and got woke every half hour by the dreaded cough. 
Still temping, and its nice and high just hope it stays that way. Seeing the nurse in the morning for progestrone test. 

Take care and :dust:


----------



## MishC

Bettyboop - I'm doing well thanks. Have you found a car yet? I've just got a new car, i got a SEAT Altea XL which is nice and big.

Pinga - How is your daughter today?

Well i have had no signs of ovulation at all this month so i have no ides how many dpo i am or if i've even ovulated. At the absolute lates i will have ovulated today (CD23) althought i really dont think i have. If AF hasn't come in with in 2 weeks (15 Dec) then i might test. I've done the deed an awful lot this month so if i ovulated last month then i'll be happy lol.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies  

I'm getting a silver c1 lol I've already got one but this is now a new one with all the good bits! And 50/50 back split seats for a pram lol you should have seen OH's face when I said that in front of the car guy it was like I had taken away his man hood lol funny though! OH has a massive car so best of both now! 

Anyone been SS then? Xxxx


----------



## Teej

Morning all, im now cd10 and still not SS although in all honesty I have no symptoms to spot lol, don't really have a good feeling this month either!! To be honest i'm just feeling a little low at the min. 

Glad you got your car sorted Katie, think were gonna need one sooner rather than later, OH went to go to work this morning and the starter motor has packed up... bugger!! supposed to be going to mum's 50th this weekend and France following weekend, wer ethen supposed to be having christmas with my parents this year (they live 100 miles away) - can't see it happening now.


----------



## Bec27

New car sounds lovely BettyBoop! I'm planning on trading in my 3 door fiesta for a five door one next year if we get pregnant. It pays to have a bigger car- especially for pram etc. We only have my car as hubby commutes on the train to London every day so he doesn't really need a car. 

My cramps have eased a lot today- on 8dpo. Got a bit of a chest cold at the moment- woke up in the night with a sore throat and have a chesty cough when sitting up or standing- strangely fine when lying down!

This is my third snow day- feels like Christmas has come early. But I've spent the whole morning cleaning so not that much fun!! 

Sorry to hear you're feeling down TeeJ. Is it all the TTC or have you got other stuff going on too? How is your dad now? Fully recovered yet? Keep your chin up hun and we're all here if you wanna chat.

This TTC lark is like a massive rollercoaster- I'm fine the rest of the month but the TWW drives me mad. This is probably my calmest one so far though as trying not to get overexcited or carried away with any potential symptoms.

Really hoping everyone is well and staying warm- am I the only one off work because of the snow?!

:dust: and hugz to all x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Aaaargh nightmare tammy! Hopefully you will still get to go!!
I used to have a little fiesta but believe it or not the C1 is far more economical! £20 a yr road tax and £400 insurance a year lol think that's why I'm getting another lol xx


I really do hope we get some more BFP's in here we all deserve it xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ps the snowed has eased off here for now so it's work as normal for us! Lucky you having snow days Xxx


----------



## MishC

Tammy - How are you feeling now? I think not ss it the best way to go if you can do it.

Bettyboop - When will you pick your new car up?

Well i'm going to class today as 1dpo but i still have no idea when i ovulated. I don't hold any hope this month but i'll keep you updated.

The snow in Leeds came down really quick and heavy yesterday it was that bad that i was allowed to leave work early. Instead of going home like a normal person i decided to drive to middlesbrough (80 miles away) to take my mam home and see my family. The roads were really good, the motorway had 2 lanes open so it was a good journey and it only took 10 minutes longer than usual. Then snow up here is crazy i just hope i can get home ok for work on monday.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Been a crazy week but wanted to check back in with you guys. No change for me - just emotional from all the meds. I go to the Dr tomorrow & hopefully everything will be on track for the IUI over the weekend.

Teej - glad to hear your dad is ok but sorry to hear you are feeling down. The ups and downs of ttc are hard enough sometimes without the extra stress on top of it. Hope things look better soon and fx'd for a bfp.

I'm hoping that maybe since everyone had symptoms last month but without BFPs this time there will be no symptom spotting & lots of BFPs! :happydance:

Who all is testing this weekend?


----------



## Teej

Thanks everyone :hugs: My dad is doing well although the vision in his right eye is now like looking through frosted glass and the doc's don't think it will get any better... but he can see which is what we were most worried about. 

I'm still feeling a little low, keep snapping at OH too :( I think it's a mixture of having a lot going on and also really wanting that BFP this month, with everything else going wrong I get the feeling it's gonna be a BFN again. We cancelled France last night too :( the car still won't start so gotta try and get a new starter motor and from the looks of the snow i'm not convinced we'd get to Dover anyway lol.

Think I may put my Christmas dec's up early, that always cheers me up!! 

11dpo today and testing tomorrow, I still have no symptoms at all and if I get another BFN I think i'm going to look at getting a microscope for next month to make sure i'm OVing as was on the pill for years!! Anyone else testing this weekend?? xxx


----------



## Bec27

Morning all,

sorry to hear you're still feeling down Teej. I know how you feel with TTC- we put so much pressure on ourselves. Truth is everything can be ok and it can still take a year or two (at worst I think!!). It's such a shame you've had to cancel France as I'm sure that would have cheered you up. Try to take the prssure off yourself if you can, focus on Christmas- putting up your decorations early sounds like a good idea :)

BettyBoop I can definitely believe the C1 is more economical- I may look into a more economical and bigger car when we change mine. £20 a year road tax sounds great! Mine is £110 and as I had a bad accident last year insurance is ridiculous money (nearly £900 for year this year).

MishC, hope you have a nice time with your mum and family- nice idea to take advantage of early leave- lucky the roads weren't too bad :)

How are Rach and lifechanging???

I'm doing exactly what I said I wouldn't with SS :( Trying to not get carried away but it may be too late! Still firm that I won't test till I'm due/late. I'm on my fourth snow day today so very happy with that!! (Nice 6 days off including weekend)- def feels like an early Christmas treat!

Well I've rambled on enough, have a good day everyone and lots of :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Teej

Thanks Bec :hugs: How far along in your cycle are you now??


----------



## Bec27

9dpo now Teej, thinking about symptoms far too much but they're very different to last month (which I find reassuring seeing as things obviously went wrong). Still no symptoms for you? Being emotional in itself can be a sign but you are probably best not SS as it just ends up doing your head in doesn't it?! Being off work is great but it means I'm thinking about it so much more. How is the snow where you are? x x x


----------



## Teej

Not long till you find out then, will keep FXed for you hun xx
No symptoms for me, although never really thought about being emotional as a symptom, if it is one that's all i'm getting lol, had so much going on i've not had a chance to SS which is one good thing cause like you said... it does your head in lol.
We had snow here yesterday which has froze but thankfully there wasn't much of it, OH is having to walk to work now tho which isn't good, thankfully it's only 3 miles but the path is so icy, im still snuggled at home - haven't been able to return to work since my lower spinal op earlier this year xx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Teej, I should find out next week and will test Friday if no AF before then. 3 miles is quite a walk, my hubby is walking to the train station- only about 1/2 mile away. My car is snowed in and with the state the roads are in I'm in no hurry to dig it out!! I didn't know you'd had an operation on your spine, are you recovered yet? What do you do for work when you are working? x x x


----------



## Teej

lol, I don't blame you, I don't think I would want to dig it out either!! 
I had a discectomy and decompression operation, basically removing part of a disk in my lower spine as it had badly prolapsed from an accident and was crushing my sciatic nerve, it had got to the point that I had lost all feeling in my left leg and couldn't walk, they also had to remove a bit of bone and muscle from the area of the sciatic nerve to relieve the pressure, I now have 80% feeling back in my leg and can walk again :) sadly tho my back isn't too good as there isn't enough of the disk left to cope with sitting/standing for any length of time, I work(ed) as an IT Analyst spending 90% of my day sitting on the phones telling people how to fix their PC issues, setting up new user account, background security... that kinda thing. Attempted to go back to work but was in tears by lunch :(


----------



## Bec27

Blimey, that sounds awful, sounds like you've really been through it. I'm glad you are able to walk again now- that must have been incredibly scary. Sounds like you're due some serious luck to me! Fingers crossed for this month- you're not out till the ugly :witch: shows up. What have you got planned for today? Make sure you do something to keep your spirits up x x x


----------



## Teej

It was very scary, especially as they couldn't guarantee I would get the feeling back in my leg, thankfully it's just down the outside of my leg from my knee to my ankle then the top of my left foot that I have no feeling in. Not really got much planned for today, just wrapped up my mum's prezzies as we have her 50th party tomorrow night, thinking about venturing out into the cold as need a couple of bits from shop... like chocolate :haha:

I don't even have enough ingredients in to make some mince pies, really fancy some now but the shopping's being delivered tomorrow morning as I now don't have a car to go shopping in and there is only so much you can get on a motorbike lol.

How about you hun, do you have much planned for the day?? when do your christmas decs go up?? xxx


----------



## Bec27

Oooh mince pies- you might be on to something there! Might have to see if I have enough ingredients myself :) 

I'm about to take a nice hot shower to warm up then should do some work really- being paid as normal so will do a bit of planning. Nothing else planned. Was supposed to be meeting a friend for drinks tonight but we've postponed it with the weather the way it is.

Might cosy up and watch a film later. Got a few small Christmas dec's up already but don't tend to get tree for another week or two. Don't own many Christmas dec's as have only been in our house for 1 Christmas so far. We'll have been here 2 years in January.

Enjoy your chocolate and have a good day x x x


----------



## Teej

Ca't beat home made mince pies... especially when they are still warm... mmmmmm

Enjoy your day hun and don't work too hard lol, liking the idea of snuggling up with the duvet and watching a film!! 

xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg my Christmas decs have been up a week lol.... I am like a kid at Christmas lol xxx


----------



## Teej

hahaha... you and me both hun, I love it!! thing is when we were growing up the dec's weren't allowed up before the 8th dec as that's my mum's b'day lol, it kinda stuck with me... bit of a tradition lol, they will be going up next week tho!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Same here mums decorations went up 12 days before Christmas and came down 12 days after!!!! But when it hits new years day mine come down lol xxx 
Snow is still shocking here kids off school still and all I wanna do is sleep!!!! Xxx


----------



## Teej

lol, mine normally go up 2nd week in Dec then down on the 6th Jan which is the twelfth day of Christmas

Thankfully the snow's still not too bad here, just been for a walk to shop and now have home made mince pies baking in the oven, can't wait to munch on a warm one :) xx


----------



## lifechanging

Hi everyone! Bec - thanks for asking about me!

Well, like I said before I have very little if any hope for this month bc of oh being out of town for awhile. i got in a bd the day he left but it was 4 days before predicted ov date. Then I had what appeared to be ewcm day after and 2 days after bd (maybe just leftover semen?! eww) andthen again on the 29th... who knows what is going on. I am due for af sometime between tomorrow and monday but have been wet.. who knows... what a ness

babydust to all


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry not been coming on much recently ladies!
Hope your all ok xxx

Ps pick my car up tomorrow! And I'm going to view a house to rent aaaargh it's all happening lol
I think i know AF is gonna come but trying to stay positive she might not 
I think I'm around 7dpo so trying not to SS but I'm so run down it's draining me too! Xxx


----------



## Teej

oh..oh..oh.... Just went to the toilet and had a bit of blood in my CM... soooo excited now, thing is, if it's IB now is tomorrow morning going to be too early to test????

Life, I really hope AF stays away for you hun xxx


----------



## Teej

In fact, I really hope AF stays away for all of us - feeling a little more up beat now :) xx


----------



## Bec27

Oh Teej- how exciting :-D sounds very positive. Tomorrow would be too early to test though I think. Last month I had IB on the Tue and got my first faint positive on the Fri. Might take a few days still. My fingers are crossed for you hun x x x


----------



## Bec27

p.s. change that 'doubtful' to 'hopeful'!! x x x


----------



## Bec27

Really hope it's a good sign for you Teej and hoping I will be joining you this month as have had some very strange pains the last couple of days in cervix and abdomen particularly. Also got quite a bit of wind (tmi!!). Had massive appetite and very thirsty for couple of days too as well as having a cold and on/off sore bbs. Pains the most positive sign though as different from anything I've ever experienced before- like pinching and pulling which I've heard is a symptom. Fingers crossed for us all.

:dust: x x x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Fingers crossed it is IB Teej - glad things are looking up :happydance:

Sounds like there are a lot of positive symptoms out there for this month so hopefully there will be some BFP posts soon

Went to the dr today and they found one egg so we have the IUI set for sunday morning. I'm not feeling optimistic though :(. I guess it is because the egg is on the side I usually get cysts so I'm concerned it is just a cyst coming back. I would feel much better if there was one on the other side too. Nothing to do about it now though. I have to get a shot late tonight and we go in early Sunday then test on the 19th. Gonna BD too for extra insurance. Really hope this works - all this ttc business gets tough after a while...

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Bec27

Awwwhhh, good luck Mrs Bear- thinking of you and wishing lots of BFP thoughts for you. Keep positive and sending a big hug and lots of :dust: your way x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaay fx'd tammy! I'm gonna be sooo happy for you if you get your BFP I agree with Bec if it's IB you should wait a little longer maybe Monday? Xxxx

Hope everything goes ok for you mrs bear xx


----------



## Teej

Thanks guys, i've been getting niggling pains in my lower abdomen all night too... FXed it's not just AF playing nasty tricks!!! 

Mrs Bear, I really hope it works for you hun, will keep FXed for you too xxx

Katie, I really hope you get yours too this month xx

Bec, Im now hopeful hun :) xxx


----------



## lifechanging

So much has transpired in the last couple of hours! Teej - IB?!?! That is so exciting... especially with the small pains as well.. it's going to be impossible for you not to SS from now til testing. I would test in 2 days if I were you. Hell tomorrow with FMU and a cheapie test!!

Bec- sounds good. FX for you! Where are you in your cycle right now?

Mrs. bear - gl this weekend, fx for you as well.

Katie, Rach, Misch - wishing you all luck in the 2ww!!!

Typically I would start AF tomorrow (and that's ignoring that one 35 day cycle in Sept) but No spotting yet. Last month i spotted two days brown blood in Cm then got heavy AF on day 29 (tomorrow on this cycle). Right now I dont have spotting but I have twinges in my lower abdomen and breasts but both of those things happened last month and I got AF... so my hopes aren't high. I have been quite wet (TMI ALERT) as in round stains in panties sometimes white sometimes clear. My CP was lower a couple days ago but today it's higher and temps are still up. Why is this sooooo crazy?!?! Maybe CM is bc of slight cold. I have a runny nose and scratchy throat but only on wake up then it is fine. No cough or congestion... who knows?!?!

Does anyone else get wet CM right before AF shows?


----------



## Teej

Morning ladies... well... I'm not sure what to make of the spotting now, I think it may be AF starting as I woke this morning and still spotting but a little more than last night, checked cervix tho and that is high to medium, this time last month it was very low, still getting light AF type cramps too. Gonna try not to get hopes up too much now as really not sure now :(
Think i'm gonna wait till Monday as that's when i'm due on and test with FMU if still no AF.
How are you all holding up xxx


----------



## Teej

hhmmmmm... ok, just been over to "sticking together" and Leah has said about how she has bit of blood in cm in the evening then the next morning had browny discharge which is what i'm getting this morning... maybe not all is lost afterall!!!! xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Life- really hope AF stays away for you xx

Tammy- it all sounds very promising  good luck for Monday xx

How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx'd for ya Tammy hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks guys, just wanted to say i'm prob not gonna be on here now till Monday morning anyway as were off soon for my mum's birthday party and won't be back till tomorrow. 
Will give you all an update first thing Monday Morn tho :) 

Good luck to everyone testing before then, hope AF stays away for you all xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hey everyone,

Teej have a great time at your mum's party- I think it's still a very good sign so keeping fingers crossed for you.

Life- did you get AF today? I have to say I think your symptoms sound really promising- lots of CM and cold symptoms are a really good sign. Think you should test if you haven't got AF. Let us know :)

I am on 10dpo today and not feeling wonderful. Have not slept that well the last three nights and my cold is leaving me with less energy. My cough is doing my head in too- not nice :(. Sorry...moan over- just feeling a little sorry for myself I guess. I kinda feel out this month now.

Don't know what to think anymore. Just hate this 2WW.

Hope everyone else is good though, I'm gonna settle down for a night of great TV with x-factor semi finals and final of 'I'm a Celebrity'! Might even get a curry with the hubby!

Lots of :dust: to everyone x x x


----------



## lifechanging

yes the 2ww is positively dreadful!

AF is due today and nothing yet! I actually have much more creamy CM now but I am trying not to put stock into it. Right now I feel bloated and gassy so perhaps it is AF preparing to show. I typically get light spotting at nite and full AF next morning but by all calculations the spotting should have begun last night. I don't know. FX I suppose. I wish I could trust my temps but they are a damn mess. I dont have a proper BBT thermometer and i am beginning to wonder if that actually matters! Of course the fact that I didn't temp before ovulation doesn't help. Ha Ha Ha

Have a peek at my mess:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Bec27

Life I think you should test- like now!!! Gassyness is a symptom too and if you were due AF your temp would have dropped. Have you got any tests at home? Let me know if you do and how you get on- really positive ('scuse the pun) signs. My fingers are crossed for you x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Life... Test test test lol xxx 
Have a fab time tammy xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks for the support ladies. Been super emotional this week (between ttc and other stuff) and things just really got to me the last couple of days. All the meds I am on surely isn't helping either. It's nice to be able to come on here and vent it out. Everybody is so nice & supportive.

Teej - FX'd it is implantation. Have a fun weekend!

Life - sounds like some positive symptoms to me, FX'd the :witch: stays away and you get your BFP

Bec - I think insomnia and colds are possible symptoms, FX'd for you too

FX'd for everybody! Lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: all around!

I'll try to check back in tomorrow and let you know how the IUI goes. I'm a little nervous but the ladies on the 'assisted conception' board say it shouldn't be bad at all. Gonna be a long 2ww.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good luck Mrs Bear xxx hope it goes well xxx fx'd fpr you hun xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks Rach

How are you getting on - snow still stopping you from testing?


----------



## Rachie Rach

lol yeah hun we still have snow..and i haven't had chance to get a hpt yet....which i suppose is a good thing....i'll save some money at least lol...
have a few symptoms but putting em down to post ov and impending af...
Sore Nips and boobs feel lumpy...sore throat (hub has cold so guessing he's passed it)...white, wet cm (tmi)...and totally knackered...not been getting up til mid day for past 3 days (but i am a lazy cow lol)...putting it down to af coming...gonna hold out til wednesday....well thats if i can manage to get out lol...


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol how are you not going insane rach? Like you say though saving lots of pennies  will cross my fingers and toes that AF stays away xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cheers Betty xxx like wise xxx it is driving me a bit bonkers but the nearest chemist is miles away and it is lethal on the streets!!! I'll have to see if my hubby will go get me one or take me!!! Plus with kids being off and with me it's not like I could buy one anyway without them blabbing to someone lol cos they cannot keep secrets lol xxx


----------



## lifechanging

I probably should test but i can't summon the courage. Lst month I went POAS crazy, got like 10-12 bfns and I just don't have it in me to see anymore... I had one hpt leftover and took it like 6 days ago BFN, of course that was probably too early. 

I still have lots of CM it;;s whitish yellow and creamy (sorry TMI) and I went to the movies and dinner with a friend tonite and peed at 415pm then at 6:15pm I thought I would burts if I didn't pee, then at 9pm peed again. That is not typical for me...

i just have other things I can blame my symptoms on so I am not testing. AF was due today and she has not arrived. I still feel bloated. but since i had that one 35 day cycle I am waiting... Maybe Monday if nothing....

FX for all of you still!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww rach maybe it's a good thing you have to wait and you will get your BFP straightaway! 
I am really doubtful again this month it's a nightmare trying to stay positive!

Life- hope the ugly :witch: stays away xxxx


----------



## lifechanging

officially a day late and no af! I can't get excited though bc of that one stupid 35 day cycle in September... ugh!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Hi all, haven't been on for a while. Been trying to keep my mind off TTC this cycle. I'm on CD23 and no idea if I've even OVd. I still have another 2 weeks to go before I'm allowing myself to test as my longest cycle has been 36 days. Got no symptoms whatsoever. Got my fingers crossed for you all. Hope to see some BFPs next time I'm on.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - just keep thinking of all the money you are saving when you wish you could test, definitely not worth the trek out to get more tests right now.

Life - Fx'd for you, hoping all your symptoms are for your BFP and not something else. It stinks that every pregnancy symptom is also a symptom for AF.

Mrs. H - you never know, some people never get any symptoms and get BFP while those with lots don't. 

Almost testing week! FX'd for everyone and lots of :dust:!

My update - Had the IUI this morning. Went well - DH's count was very very good, Dr was pleased. Didn't take much time at all. Felt a lot like a pap test. Some cramping but not nearly as bad as when I've had other stuff done. Feeling kind of neutral - a little hopeful and certainly not as down as the last few days. Hoping to BD tonight as a little insurance but DH and I are both tired. If nothing else I know there are definitely approx 35 million :spermy: doing their best to find that eggy already. So I am officially back in the 2WW!

Best of luck to everyone - hoping for lots of :bfp:s!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mrs bear scary to think you have 35 million swimmers up there lol xxx lmao dunno why I said that lol xxx


----------



## Bec27

Awh, best of luck to you Mrs Bear- keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Life, keep positive and test when you feel you can handle it. I know seeing those negatives is so hard. My OH was bugging me to do a test this morning and I realised I feel the same- I'm petrified of not only getting a negative but also getting a positive then losing it and seeing a negative- worst feeling :( and my chemical was so early- can't imagine being pg for a long time then losing it :(

Anyway, I've been in bed all day with my horrendous cold which got worse in the night. Had another disturbed sleep and felt awful today. Nightmare as I really have to go to work tomorrow :( Also had a lot of increased saliva and stabbing pains in my bbs. Not sure whether I've got achy pains in abdomen or whether Ive pulled a muscle from all my coughing!

Good luck Mrs Hedgehog- remember no symptoms doesn't mean anything- keeping fingers crossed x

Try to keep spirits up BettyBoop- even if it's just to think about other good things to look forward to- not long till Xmas :)

Rach- looks like we're on same dpo- I'm probably going to test Wed, Thur or Fri if you want to test on the same day?

Good luck Teej- will check on your progress when I come back on tomorrow night- positive signs- very exciting.

Lots of :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - I know what you mean, it is almost like the eggy is under attack! Probably doesn't help that DH refers to them as 'snipers' (he is military) lol :lol:

Bec - Hope you feel better soon. I agree that the BFNs are so hard to take sometimes. I know the 1st cycle I was really excited to test but now after so many negatives there is always the fear of the BFN instead.


----------



## lifechanging

Bec- my fingers are crossed for you - your Symptoms sound good. I caved and ested this morning BFN so i guess I am going back to a 35 day cycle. Ugh... I wonder if it has anything to do with my tubes. I only have one fallopian tube and I wonder if ovulation happens later or something when I release an egg from the ovary witout a tube. like what the hell happens to an egg that has no fallopian tube to travel down to get to the uterus. I bet it dissolves... who knows....


----------



## Teej

Morning Ladies, Hope you are all well... I was hoping to come on here and see a few BFP!! I'm so sorry you got a BFN Life xx

Well I had a fantastic night Saturday night for my mum's birthday then sunday morning AF got me big time a day early :cry: I am gutted as I really thought the spotting Friday night may have been IB, feeling a little down about it but gonna look at getting a microscope this month, I'm gonna take Katies approach too and relax through next cycle, not worry too much about TTC and enjoy Christmas!! I don't want my every thought to be about TTC this month.

Good Luck and FXed to all of you who are still yet to test xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh teej am gutted for ya hun xxx the microscopes are great....am glad you had a great time at your mams do...xxx


----------



## Teej

Cheers hun, well I have just ordered a microscope so I can at least tell if and when i'm OVing, This month was a bit of a wierd one anyway as thought i'd OVed early then got more EWCM so didn't have a clue when I had, I've also told OH that he's having more to do with it lol, he's one of these that thinks it will just happen when it does arghhhh, he never really wanted to know about my cycle or anything and it really started to stress me out as felt it was all on me to try and get him to DTD at the right time!! Now i've told him I will tell him when i'm OVing and that way hopefully it will take some of the pressure off of me. He didn't even realise this was the 3rd cycle for god's sake!! 

Sorry rant over lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh hun rant away xxx the microscopes are great...i wonder if i'll be using mine again this month??? really don't know lol...plus i still wanna see hubbys spermies on it lol...i read somewhere on the forums that you can see em swimming!!!! lmfao...but i aint had chance to view em yet lol...
i think it is a good thing you making sure hubby knows more about everything cos it will take a bit of pressure off ya xxx my hubby is always asking me 'so when is it time for the eggy' ....but some men get scared about it then have 'problems' dtd....
just take a break hun over the xmas period...well no a break...just loadsa cheeky xmas nookie xxx i plan on it if af shows...;)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bec: i am gonna try and hold out til wednesday/thursday....thats if i can get out of house...ITS TOO COLD OUT THERE....lol...i don't do cold weather....it sucks....what day you testing? xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh there will be plenty of cheeky Christmas nookie lmao, I hope you don't need your microscope next month hun xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies sorry i haven't been on in a while (i only work mon/tue/wed so tend to be on those days)

Mrs Bear - Hope you're feeling better today. Glad to hear the IUI went well

LifeC - How are you holding up? Sorry about the bfn

Rach - Have you bought any tests yet?

Teej - Sorry to hear AF came early but glad to hear you had a good night on Saturday

MrsHedgehog - Good Luck :)

Well ladies i'm on calendar day 28 today and when i wiped this morning there was 1 spot of red blood. I haven't had anything since then but have had a poorly tummy and feel a little sick. As you all know i have no idea when i ovulated this month at the earliest i would be bue AF on Wednesday and at the Latest i will be due a week on Wednesday (i've not had a cycle that long before but my last cycle was 3 days later than the previous so i've added another 3 days on just in case) I have no signs or symptoms other than what ever that was this morning and the poorly tummy today (i've been to the loo 5 times tmi)


----------



## lifechanging

Teej sorry to hear AF got you. That witch got me today too..... bew!!!! So now my last cycle was 30 days. if it was mostly 28 dyas, one 35 day, and now one 30 day... this probably mean I am not even ovulating.... ugh!!!


----------



## MishC

Life, you will be ovulation it's just at different times each month. I've never had a regular cycle and i have a daughter so that's proof enough :o)

Try and keep your chin up, i know it's annoying i have this every month.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww life gutted for ya Hun xxx 
Mish: no I ain't bought any tests yet xxx cannot get anywhere.... Me car is dead :( and buses are on limited service so not had chance xxx


----------



## MishC

Well maybe this is a good thing. Knowing you can't buy any tests means you aren't seeing bfns which will mean your are less stressed so hopefully more chance of a bfp.... hope that makes sense.


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies, well I've got some great news for you all... 

I GOT MY :bfp: ! ! ! !​
Caved this morning (sorry Rach!) and did a test and it came up with a faint positive (used an IC) then thought I'd check using a FRER (never had a bfp on one of those before) and it came up clearer than the IC- a very clear :bfp:!!!! (If I can work out how I will put a photo up later- took a few as so stunned!!)

I can't believe it- we're so excited but it hasn't quite sunk in yet and just hoping all goes well with pregnancy. It's 12dpo so I am 2 days early for expected AF- can't wait to miss her this month (and next 8 hopefully!)

Sorry to hear you've got AF Teej and Life- I was so sure both of you would get your bfp's :(

Still a few of you left to be my potential bump buddy!! Good luck everyone who is still waiting- is it ok if I still come on here to chat- even though I won't (hopefully) be TTC anymore??

Loads of love and :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Pinga

:dance::dance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations! Bec27:happydance::happydance::dance::dance:

Please tell us how you are feeling and if you have any symtoms.
So happy for you.:hugs:


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Pinga. Well I will try to remember symptoms and dpo as accurately as I can- I didn't chart this month or take temps past ovulation as I wanted to try to be more relaxed about it all!

1-2dpo- no symptoms
3dpo-4dpo- VERY gassy (tmi!)
5dpo-6dpo- yellow/brown cm (never had this before), starving hungry and very thirsty
7dpo onwards- cramping in cervix and abdomen- strange pulling/pinching like I've never felt before- still getting ache like I've pulled a stomach muscle. And sore throat.
8dpo- developed bad cold- bad chesty cough, nose not as bad- bit runny
9dpo onwards- sleepless nights (put it down to cold) nose went from stuffy to runny to stuffy again and got worse from 10dpo.
11dpo- increased saliva (still getting at 12dpo) and shooting pains in bbs (but not for long)

9-12dpo- sporadic pains in legs

The symptoms which stood out for me were the ones that seem a bit less common that I haven't experienced before and couldn't put down to much else- like the pulling/pinching, extreme thirst and particularly the increased saliva (wtf?!!!!)

Symptoms vary for everyone though. What I was finding frustrating were my cold symptoms- was it just a cold or was it a collection of pregnancy symptoms?? I still have the cold and am pretty convinced it's a symptom. Not much info out there on colds in early pregnancy though.

Good luck Pinga- when are you testing? x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

OMG Bec Congratulations xxx I am so pleased for ya hunny xxx yay xxx but on a more serious note!!!! How dare you test early (only kidding sod that you got a :bfp:) lmfao xxx well I am gonna get my arse out to shops asap....
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
I bet your over the moon??? :) 
I am sooooooooo pleased for ya hunny xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Everyone,

Haven't been on for days as I came down with this bug, along with Oh and Dd is still not right. Only good thing is should be right by Christmas.

Teej and Life -I was sorry to hear the witch got you both this month.:hugs:

No symptoms for me, so no idea what the out come might be for me this month.
I tested yesterday and got a BFN. Only one test left will wait till Friday to test. Witch is due then.

Good Luck to those still waiting 

and congrats again to Bec27


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey pinga hope your feeling better darl xxx I have also been poorly!!! Hubby gave me dreaded cold but it only lasted a day :/ random xxx well good luck and fx'd for ya darl xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Think af is coming having cramps :( and had a spot of blood streaked cm (wouldn't have noticed but I have been inspecting toilet paper very closely over last few days)!!! But it could have been down to me poking around up there hunting for my cervix lol (it was like the scene out of Bridget jones I actually said 'it Rachael Coates hunting for the f**king cervix' lmfao) xxx 
Asked hubby to fetch me some hpts home so we shall see in the morning!!!! "/


----------



## MishC

Bec - Huge CONGRATULATONS on your bfp i'm so happy for you!

Rach - Good luck for tomorrow!

I have no idea whats going on with me, my stomach is going wild! I've had an out break of spots which are clearing up now and no more blood.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies! Hope your all doing good!

Wow congrats bec xxx so happy for you xxxx yaaaaay! All the best through the pregnancy chick!

Sorry again that AF got you tammy xx

Rach.. That just made me laugh out loud! I do things like that all the time! Bridget jones has a lot to answer for hehe xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bridget jones films are awesome lol xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Teej and Life - so sorry to hear the :witch: got you :hugs:. The only way I ever know for sure I am Oing is temping. I don't quite trust the opk's and like the comfort of seeing that temp shift.

Teej - I totally get what your saying about your OH. Mine hasn't a clue. It kills me when I'm O-ing and he wants to 'do it tomorrow' - HELLO, the egg will be gone tomorrow! So clueless sometimes... drives me bonkers :wacko:

Rach - I knew you could only hold out so long and would figure out a way to get an hpt eventually ;) lol

Bec - Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Hopefully we will all be joining you soon.

Hope the :witch: stays away for everyone else

:dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

:bfn: :( granted only used really diluted pee but no hint of a line :( so just waiting on af now :( xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry Rach :hugs: Could still be early if you implanted late - you're not out til the :witch: shows. FX'd


----------



## lifechanging

sorry about the bfns ladies..

BEC----- AHHHHH! :happydance: I am so so so happy for you! I really hoped you'd get a BFP again this month, FX for a sticky bean for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope evryone still waiting gets their BFP. I am going to buy a proper basal thermometer tomorrow and set an alarm so that I temp at the same time every day!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know mrs bear but not my month xxx gut feeling xxx


----------



## Teej

Bec I am soooo pleased for you hun, H&H 9 months xxx

Tell me about it Mrs Bear!!! Well I bought a microscope yesterday and told OH that I got one so I know exactly when im fertile and we can DTD more around that time lol, he just said, oh - ok then. Was just pleased he didn't cringe away at the thought of my menstrual cycle again lmao, i'm not sure what they think actually goes on in there, Ihonestly think he thought it was just a case of, I bleed for a week then through out any of the 3 following weeks as long as we have sex we'll have a baby!! With his son his ex fell straight away so I guess he figured thats how it works!! :dohh:

Rach, am so sorry you got a BFN hun, like you said it was diluted and may have implanted late, will kep FXed for you hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sucks dunnit Hun xxx with all my boys I caught very easy... Well I say easy... With my 12yo I was with his dad 6 weeks then found out I was pg (I was 17) with my 10yo we were together 4 months found out I was pg ( I was 20) and then with my youngest I came off pill and 1 month later I was pg ( I was 21-22 when he was born) so am finding that now I've hit 30 it's looking like it could take a while.... Not holding out much hope now this cycle.... Just gonna say it's not my month.... Looks like a September baby lol xxx so I'll have a jan birthday, august birthday, hopefully September birthday and an October birthday.... Lol xxx


----------



## Teej

lol, well this will be my 1st although in August 2008 I had a miscarriage, I was 29 didn't know I was pregnant as was on the pill, out drinking most nights and copious amounts of caffeine through the days, the MC was caused by having the flu badly which then caused a bad asthma attack, I was 6 weeks and MC, doc said it was too much stress for baby.

Now i'm 31, not drank alcohol for 4 months and on dicaffinated tea, taking all the right vitamins and can't fall for s*it!!!! hurumph!!!! 

Sorry moan over lol, it's just annoying that I fell so easily when I wasn't even trying.


----------



## Pinga

Morning everyone :cold: still flippin cold hear.

POAS this morning and got a :bfn: 
No more HPTs now and can't get to the shops till I have the car on Friday and that is when the :witch: is due. 
I have had no af cramps yet,(last month I had loads) a few pulling twindges but they have been when I'm blowing my nose really hard. :shrug:
My temp is still up but it was last month untill CD31 so a couple more days before I see that.
Still got this cold, my lungs are achey now so I think its moving there. Dd is much brighter and Oh has made it off to work, so only one baby to look after today :lol:

Remember we not out til the ugly :witch: flys in!

MY CHART
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-12-07

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MishC

Well AF came for me today! I thought the earlies would have been tomorrow but i guess not. That means this cycle was 29 days :)

Time to get ready for the next on. I'm going to say i have a 30 day cycle this time round so teej i should be due around the same time as you (ish)


----------



## MishC

so i've just had a look on an Ovulation Calendar and i need to be doing the deed from 18th - 23rd so i'll make a point of doing it every day in that 6 day period and that covers me for a 29 - 30 day cycle


----------



## MishC

Rach - Sorry to hear you got a BFN

Pinga - Sorry to hear about your BFN too. Where do you live, its quite cold in Leeds today to but not as bad as yesterday.

To be honest i don't think i oved this month as i had no signs of it what so ever. Granted when i had my daughter i never had any signs of ovulation either so i suppose i'll never know lol.


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh mishc sorry she got ya darl xx but you do sound upbeat about it all xx loving the pma xx
Here in Donny it is fooking freezing!!! we now have freezing fog thats just rolled in!!! and my iphone says it is -7 bbbbrrrrrrrr i flipping believe it lol...i have just turned up my heating cos it was quite low...but it was keeping house warm but not toasty warm lol....roll on the gas bill lol...
I have decided i am not gonna test anymore!!!! until i am at least a few weeks late!!! (yeah if you believe that you'll believe anything lmfao)....well am gonna try not test anymore....
Just waiting on the :witch: now....hurry up you miserable cow!!!!!


----------



## MishC

Rach - I'm more ntnp so if i get a bfn it's ok. Odviously i'd like a bfp but i'm putting no pressure on myself what so ever. And a positive to this month is my cycle was shorter so i'm not waiting around for af to arrive i'm getting on with my next cycle :)


----------



## Teej

Hey Mish, so sorry you got a BFN but you have a great attitude towards it hun!! Bring on those New year babys for us :) xx


----------



## Pinga

Sorry the witch got you. :hugs:
Keep up the PMA, you can help keep the rest of us level headed.


----------



## Pinga

Fed up and pxxxxd off!

Just rang the surgery to get my blood results. Progestrone show I have ovulated, but my thyroid tsh was 3.5. Experts say that it needs to be under 2 to get pregnant and stay that way. But most GPs are out of date with that thinking. The receptionist first said my results were normal, I asked for the actual number and its far from normal. I was tested just over a year ago and it was 0.9. I have upped my dose straight away and made an appiontment with the Gp for monday. 

Why did my body have to change ](*,)

Well I'm pretty sure the witch will arrive by friday so .......fed up.


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh pinga...that sucks...i hate it when reception staff give you results...life f**k they know what they are talking about...hope you get it sorted asap xxx


----------



## Pinga

Thanks Rach, well i just took another 50mg, if I am Pg then the little one needs all the help it can get.:sad1:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fx'd pinga!

It's crap seeing all the BFN's and The ugly :witch: 
I'm not hopeful at all getting the usual AF type feelings so will let you all know soon xx ps not testing before I'm late xxx


----------



## Bec27

Thank you for all my congratulation posts everyone :thumbup:

Yes we're over the moon but have to keep reminding ourselves I'm pg as it just hasn't sunk in yet. Also because of last month we're not getting too carried away as we know pregnancies don't always end up with babies :(

Keeping our fingers crossed though :) I have had a few boughts of nausea today and been pretty headachey too. My cold is still here and waking me up at night- will have had it a week tomorrow so hoping it will p*** off soon!!

Sorry to hear those of you who have got AF's. Those who are still waiting good luck and keep positive. 

Hope you're ok Teej- you sound really down. It will happen for you hun, just keep positive x. It happened for us as soon as I relaxed about it all- took a break from here, stopped charting, stopped temping etc. Just dtd every day for 6 days in fertile period (made sure I knew exactly when that was- that was all the effort I put in) and voila! I know it's not always that straightforward but the more stressed you are the less chance you've got of conceiving anyway. If it's getting you down- why not take a break over Christmas? Have a drink (it won't hurt), let your hair down and RELAX. Then maybe that September baby will be yours x x x

Good luck everyone :dust: x x x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry the :witch: got you MishC

FX'd AF stays away for the rest that are still waiting it out.

Teej -I think you may be right, they think any day we aren't on AF we are able to get pregnant. Mine doesn't want any more details than necessary. When we started ttc he told me what month he thought would be best to get the BFP - I told him it wasn't a catalog, you can't just order one... :wacko:

I'm worried today. My BBT hasn't risen yet after I O'd so am concerned I didn't O at all. Dr said Sunday not to worry about it because the shot would have made me O, but I would feel so much better seeing the temp rise on schedule... oh well. Maybe I will convince myself I am out and get a lovely BFP surprise - here's hoping :p

:dust: to everyone and those who are out have a glass of :wine: or :beer: for me!


----------



## lifechanging

I hate being a girl sometimes. My cycle is so jacked up! I dont know what is going on. Last month i had PMS that made me believe I was pregnant and I had NEVER had PMS before and then AF came with 2 days of brown spots in CM. This month I thought AF got here Monday but it was just light spotting and again today with the spotting. Ugh. So I'm still on old cycle I guess. 

Am I right that you start cycle day 1 when you have regular flow?

FX for all who haven't got AF yet!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Life - I would wait to count cd1 til you have a regular flow. Sorry your cycle is jerking you around. I have that trouble all the time (when I'm not jacked up on fertility meds that is) and it is frustrating to say the very least. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## MrsHopeful88

Congrats to all that have received BFPs!! And to all that had AF rear her ugly head i am sorry...hopefully the witch will stay away next time...keep your heads up. I know it can be tough DH and I have been TTC for 4 yrs now. To all still waiting GOOD LUCK and LOTS of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## Pinga

Morning ladies,

Cd30 12dpo and my temp dropped so unless I'm only just implanting and it goes up tomorrow, the :witch: is on her way!

My Chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-11-18

Can you implant this late?

I know i'm just grasping at straws :sad1:


----------



## Teej

You implant between 7&12 dpo hun so you could be, FXed xxx

Just wanted to say our internet's gone down so checking in on my phone, just may not be posting much, in a happier place now, decs went up and prezzies got wrapped yesterday which cheers me up.

Good luck to those still to test xxx


----------



## Pinga

Thanks Teej, thats given me a little hope. Guess tomorrows temp well tell.

Must keep busy today :laundry: :iron: :dishes: or I might just go :loopy:

Got to finish decorating the tree aswell so that will help. 

Christmas is lovely, glad you feeling a bit brighter.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fx'd it's late implantation xxxx

Glad your feeling better tammy xx


----------



## Teej

Thanks guys, think i just needed to rant a bit lol, got my microscope through this morning too, itls amazing! Only thing is according to it i'm already entering fertile period and should OV in around 3 days... I only stopped bleeding this morning so should have another week yet! Maybe that's why things haven't been happening for us... Im OVing a lot earlier than i thought! We shall see.... Xxx

Oh and please ignore any typo's, i'm hitting all the wrong letters on touch screen on phone lol xxx


----------



## lifechanging

I'm back on CD32 to rant some more...

I spotted Mon and tues but it was rust colored and very very light, like a pantiliner wasn't even necessary really... and today I spotted once in the AM and now, nothing, not even when I wipe. WTF??? I really must not be ovulating.... so annoying.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Glad things are looking up Teej - hope the microscope does the trick for you.

Hope the :witch: stays away Pinga

Life, I used to have that happen when I was really irregular with the pcos and go 90+ days without AF. Are you ever irregular that long or is this unusual? Try tracking your BBT and it should give you an idea if you are ovulating or not.

My temp finally went up today so hopefully it stays up & I did ovulate.

:dust: to everybody - 11 days left in the 2ww for me :wacko:


----------



## lifechanging

Well I don't have PCOS and I am never really totally irregular. TBH I didn't track my periods before this year but I would have noticed if they were real irregular. I had a mirena and got it removed in June. I had normal (but heavy) flow July, through now. All of the cycles were 28-29 days except September which was 35. But who knows what is going on now. I was tracking my temps but using a fever thermometer (I don't know if that matters) and I wasn't doing it at the same time so my numbers are crazy. I am going to get a basal therm tomorrow but i doubt that'll help since I have no freaking clue where I am in my cycle. Three days of spotting is outageous for me. I never really spot more than a few hours or overnight.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hmm - maybe you are just having a really light cycle this month. Lots of things could have delayed your ovulation for September and thrown it off. I'd go with the 28-29 days as your standard cycle and consider September a fluke.

Definitely get a basal thermometer, it can make a difference in your temps. Even if you aren't sure where you are on your cycle go ahead and start charting with it now. If you see a temp spike it will give you an idea of when/if you are ovulating. If you don't see one within a few weeks then you will know there is a problem and can go get checked out.


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies

Life- could it possible be IB and not the :witch:? Don't want to get your hopes up but thats what I'd be thinking. 
Definatley get BBT thermometer they are really cheap. 

Mrs bear - thanks for your support, I have my fx for you.

Well my temp went up to 36.86 but I think my cervix is low and hard, (had a rumage in the bath) and I think that means Af is on her way. The wait is agonising. 
Still no cramps just the odd twinge and a little backache. The :witch: is due to fly in tomorrow. Oh I really hope she stays away. Going to buy tampons in preperation, really not hopefull.

My chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-11-16


----------



## Rachie Rach

15dpo still no witch for me xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks Mrs Bear, im already amazed at what i can see in the microscope so hope it helps, hoefully your 11 days will flyby hun, good luck xxx
Life, i also thought possibke ib but also don't want to get your hopes up, def a good idea to start temping to try and get a grasp on where things are, just anither thought..., when i was pregnant 2 years ago i still had a period but it was a very light spot instead of a flow, it is quite common, have you tested yet? XXX 

Pinga, i really hope af stays away for you hun xxx

Im just waiting for MIL to go and get some more christmas prezzies, still no car, hopefully will be sorted saturday. 

Good luck to all still waiting to test xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

She got me!!!!
But ok about it....this cycle...september babies.....for us all!!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao apparently according to ticker i am gonna ov on christmas day!!!! lol....thats what i ALWAYS get my hubby for christmas lmfao....maybe it is a sign lol....xxx


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> Lmfao apparently according to ticker i am gonna ov on christmas day!!!! lol....thats what i ALWAYS get my hubby for christmas lmfao....maybe it is a sign lol....xxx


Me too, aren't we cheap :winkwink:
Sorry the :witch: got you... I think I'm next for her visit :growlmad:


----------



## Teej

Sorry to hear that Rach, like you sid hopefully it's a sign so FXed for you hun xx

Pinga I really hope ahe's a no show for you hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

well its gotta be done pinga lmfao....i hope she doesn't show for ya pinga darl...fx'd xxx
Thanks Teej...feeling ok about it...xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Hi girls. I'm still popping in most days to see how your all getting on but not been posting as I have absolutely nothing to report. Congratulations on your BFP Bec and sorry to those of you who are out. This cycle is dragging by. I'm on CD27 now (I think - I'm loosing count). Still have no PG symptoms or signs of AF coming. Just wish I knew when and if I OVd so I know when to expect AF and when to test.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

thought I'd take a break from crying my eyes out- did anyone else watch the hour Corrie special? My God it was emotional!!

Life- I agress with the others- could it be late IB or that you are pg and having light spotting? Have you done any tests this month?

Sorry the :witch: got you Rach. Keeping my fingers crossed for you Pinga, Mrs Bear, Mrs Hedgehog and anyone else I've missed out.

If there are no more BFP's this month I have a feeling there will be loads next month with everyone relaxing and enjoying Christmas.

Sending you all lots of :dust: x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hopefully Bec xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry :witch: got you Rach 

Pinga and MrsH - hope AF stays away

Sending lots of :dust: to everybody - ovulation will be here before you know it! In the meantime :wine:...

I'm trying not to symptom spot since so many could be caused by the meds. For some reason I feel like I'm out this month anyway. If I was symptom spotting all last cycle, getting my hopes up and still getting a BFN, maybe if I do the opposite I will get a BFP this time... Here's hoping 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinga

No sign of the :witch:

Vivid freaky dreams all last night no sleep.
Saved fm pee, and just tested.

............ and I think I got a faint faint faint BFP, might have willed it there, had to dismantle the test to see it. so will retest tomorrow.


Please god I hope its not an evap. By the time I had gone crossed eyed looking at it and then dismantled it, it had gone pass the time. :dohh:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg ping I just posted on your other post...i have everything crossed for you xxx I know it's the last thing on your mind but tar camera to loo tomorrow and take piccies and upload em so we can see it!!!!! Yay soooooo excited for ya darl xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

God I cannot spell cos I am soooooo excited!!!! It was take camera lol....


----------



## Pinga

lol.....few......trying to stay calm.....just took a second test and it was the same.
So now I have to go get some more tests for the morning...

I will try and take a picture if its any clearer then. Hope the old witch steers clear of me.

I am starving I haven't eaten today...


----------



## Teej

Pinga that's fab news hun!!! really hope it is your BFP and not an evap, let us know asap hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Exciting xxx I think you've done it baby girl!!!! To get it on one could be doubt but 2 nar no doubt I think you got your :bfp:!!!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Pinga

Heres a pic. You have to zoom in. I told you I it was faint.
 



Attached Files:







December 10 009.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ooooh hope it's a sticky bean! I can see a line on the top test xx fx'd xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i see lines on both hun!!!!! test in a couple of days darl.....there will be more hcg in your wee by then!!!!!!! yayayayayayyayayay


----------



## lifechanging

OOOHHH PINGA!! looks good. let us know tomorrow!!! Maybe you and Bec will be bump buddies! Pinga and Bec make 4 BFPs for our thread, right?

Well, some of you suggested it could be pregnancy spotting or IB. I thought the same and I tested on Wednesday BFN... and then on Thursday red flow.... Ugh. So 33 day cycle and now on CD2. what a mess.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bummer life I'm cd2 today as well sweetie xxx


----------



## Pinga

Life I'm sorry the witch got you, goodluck for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Bec27

Hey- Pinga that's great news- I really hope the line gets stronger for you- got my fingers crossed. Some tests are better than others- my IC tests were all quite faint.

Sorry you're out life- like I said in my last message I reckon loads of you will get :bfp:'s next month :)

I took another test today- I have been a bit anxious (albeit very happy!) this week- everytime I've been to the loo have checked there's been no blood. Last month still haunts me and just hoping everything stays good.

Anyway, it was good news as my tests have just got stronger and stronger. Run out of FRER and not buying anymore, going to go to the doctors week after next.

Have put my pic as my avatar- they are all IC tests- top one was 12dpo, middle was 14dpo and bottom is today at 16dpo.

I'm keeping everything crossed that I'll still have a bump buddy from this thread. Loads of :dust: to all of you x x x


----------



## Bec27

Thank God for the 'edit' button- I just wrote how much I wanted a bum buddy!!! LMAO!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Life - So sorry to hear the :witch: got you hun

Pinga - FX'd this is finally your BFP, keep us posted!

:dust:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Life - Sorry to hear the :witch: got ya xxxx

Keep us posted Pinga xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

My period has stopped???!!!! I only came on yesterday!!!! WTF is that all about???!!! I usually only have 3 days max 4 but 2 days.... Never happens!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Less than 36 hours bleeding!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

thanks for the condolences ladies! 
Rach - that is quite odd. What is it with our messed up cycles!?!?

Bec- That is awesome I can see the darkening form the little avatar pic.


----------



## Pinga

Morning ladies,

Didn't manage to get tests yet so will go to shops after a cuppa :coffee:
I'm feeling good though, woke up starving!
And my temp is still up.
Saved my 1st morning pee for testing.
Told other half and he's not convinced untill the line gets darker, only 40% convinced. :growlmad:

Still no :witch:

My Chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-12-10


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach have you tested? Maybe should just incase! I've read some people mistake their period for old blood when it arrives and they are pregnant? Anything is possible chicken xxxx
Pinga let us know ASAP!!!! Xxx I'm crossing everything  

As for me AF is still not here even after a good poking from t'other half lol! I'm off shopping in Manchester today then to the Xmas markets so I'll let you guys know how I get on xxxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

CD29 for me and no AF. Last cycle was 36 days though so still got another week before I'll consider it late. Had no clear signs of OV this cycle so maybe I haven't OVd yet. Still DTD every other day just in case. Got no symptoms other than feeling extremely hungry. Feeling a bit tetchy as well which makes me think AF is almost here. Who knows? If no BFP this cycle then next cycle I'm going to start temping - fed up of having no idea where in my cycle I am.


----------



## BettyBoop152

MrsHedgehog said:


> CD29 for me and no AF. Last cycle was 36 days though so still got another week before I'll consider it late. Had no clear signs of OV this cycle so maybe I haven't OVd yet. Still DTD every other day just in case. Got no symptoms other than feeling extremely hungry. Feeling a bit tetchy as well which makes me think AF is almost here. Who knows? If no BFP this cycle then next cycle I'm going to start temping - fed up of having no idea where in my cycle I am.

I wish I could remember to temp lol it's just too difficult to wake up and think right.. temp... wash... get dressed... work! I'm crap in the morning lol xxx here's hoping AF stays away xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh Betty, mrs hedgehog and pinga sounding sooooo promising ladies xxx
Think I might just test just to be 100% sure cos my hubby asked this morning if decorators were still in... I said no and he was like WHAT that was quick!!!! That's not normal is it!!!! And that's coming from a man!!!!!


----------



## Pinga

very very very faint positive, gonna retest monday and hope its darker then. Kinda think its all in my head.


----------



## Teej

ohh this is so exciting, Pinga that is fab news hunny, so pleased for you xx and to anyone else still yet to test... Good lick xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh and has anyone else who's using a microscope had ferns for first few days after af, then no ferns?
I thought it was a bit early to be OVing but a little worried now that that was it xx


----------



## Teej

Oh and has anyone else who's using a microscope had ferns for first few days after af, then no ferns?
I thought it was a bit early to be OVing but a little worried now that that was it xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not after af Hun had them before xxx hopefully you've been bding just in case xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

FXd Pinga, Betty and MrsH!

Rach - yeah, when the man notices you know it is unusual, lol - hope it wasn't AF after all.

Teej - maybe the early ferns were from hormones left over from last month? :shrug:

For anyone wanting to symptom spot (though I swore I wasn't going to...:blush:):

5dpo and 6dpo I have had really strange intense dreams and sore BBs. The soreness I can chalk up to the progesterone they have me taking but it is really unusual for me to have crazy dreams like that :sleep:

ps - ticker is off, I am really 6dpo today


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies,

Rach- only two days??!! I agree with Betty- I would do a test to make sure. Fingers crossed for you hun x

Pinga, I know how you feel with the faint positives- that's how I felt last month- it's so hard as you just wanna know either way. It all sounds quite positive though- the hunger and temp still being high are great signs. HCG levels are supposed to double every 2 days so keep testing and we're all keeping our fingers crossed for you hun x

BettyBoop- you're only 1 dpo behind me- do you have any symptoms? How long are your cycles? When is :witch: due?? Sorry for 20 questions! Really hoping it's good news for you soon x

Teej- sorry hun I can't help you- never used a microscope. Was going to try one after Christmas if hadn't been successful. Good luck with it, hope it works for you x

Mrs Hedgehog- hungry and irritable are great signs too- I had both and still easily irritated at the moment! Best of luck x

So many of you are still waiting- wishing you all the very best news in time for Christmas.

My baby's heart is due to start beating on 22/12/10- we are VERY excited and I just hope all continues to go well :)

Loads of :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Bec27

P.S. Mrs Bear I have had some v vivid dreams too and sore bbs are always a good sign. Really hoping the best for you hun x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well I guess it was just an ubber short period cos I tested and :bfn: felt a bit daft testing at the end of af lol was quite bizarre lol... Oh well at least she sodded off early lol but it has left me thinking mmmmmmm what's up wi me!!!! Gonna book an appointment wi doc on Monday to see why it would happen ....


----------



## Pinga

Its a little darker, but I'm hopefull now. 
Had complete melt down earlier, it was so faint, I thought it had gone away. But it came back this afternoon.:thumbup:
Have ordered loads of IC as I can't justify the expence this close to christmas to get normal hpt's.
 



Attached Files:







December 10 002.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BettyBoop152

Will keep everything crossed it gets darker pinga!

Bec I bet your sooooo excited! So pleased for you!

Well I'm in the same situation finding it really hard justifying paying money for tests when it's so close to crimbo but still no AF so if not here by Monday will def test then maybe a cheaper one xxxx

Hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

hey ladies just been to tesco doing a bit of crap shopping and OH insisted i get a cheap test so picked up a tesco own brand and the pic on my avatar came up within about 10 seconds! im so nervous but so excited! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yea Betty! I saw the pic before you posted and got excited but wanted to wait and let you post first. So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## BettyBoop152

thanks Mrs. Bear its actually very surreal right now! im suppose to be studying and i just cant think about anything else! i honestly dont know how i would have got to this point with all of you ladies xxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

OMG BETTY!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: yay yay yay xxx
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!
Saw the pic then thought...'thats betty'!!!!! omfg....so pleased for ya hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thank you soooo much Rach! i just hope it sticks!! :hugs: xxxxx

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i'm sure it will xxx try not to worry too much xxx 
What dpo are you hun? xxx
Yay another bfp...can i add it to my sig hun? xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yes course you can xx 
I'm between 15 and 16 dpo depending on when I Ov'd as I did nothing this month I also thought I hadn't bd'd enough! It's mental and my other 2 TTC buddies both got BFP's today xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i know sticky got her bfp today...its great init hun...am so chuffed for ya'll xxx 
How long you been ttc now?
xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

This was my 4th cycle so not too long but still seen a fair few BFN's!
Were are you in your cycle have you been licking your scope? Lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

3rd cycle now and on cd4....after a 36 hour period...mmmmmm...yeah been licking my scope and charting....lol...hopefully well catch eggy...but am a bit unsure with have=ing the really short af....we'll see xxx
btw gail predicted wrong.....lol....xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

That's very strange for sure hun! I'm sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle xxxx
Like I said to mrs bear you ladies have been amazing so thank you again xx


----------



## Bec27

OMG OMG OMG- Betty got her :bfp: whoop whoop!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Soooooo happy for you hun- congratulations! I know it feels surreal- it does start to sink in a bit but OH and I were saying it will really feel real when it starts to show and when we have our first scan.

It's all so exciting (although a bit scary too) fingers crossed all goes well. Sounds like Pinga is joining us too so 3 of us from this thread so far this month- yay!

Just sending lots and lots of :dust: to everyone still TTC or waiting for AF.

I just watched The Father of the Bride- Part II- awh, wanna order all the baby filled films I can now!

So how are you feeling everyone?? How are you feeling Betty? x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks Bec! 
It's no where near sunk in and I don't think it will for a while! OH has gone watching the footy at his dads so I'm sat trying to study and it's not happening lol!

I've had no symptoms whatsoever apart from really bad AF type pains the other day which could have been implantation?! 
How have you been feeling? Xxx


----------



## Pinga

:happydance::happydance:congratulations Betty:happydance::happydance:

Great news, so happy for you!:dance:


----------



## Pinga

Think i'm losing it......red blood, just a little, but red and cramping....going to bed.:cry:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Oh Pinga - I hope that isn't the case. FX for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Bec27

:hugs:Awh Pinga, I'm sorry hun, test in he morning to see how things look though- you might be fine. When I had my chemical last month I had loads and loads of blood and severe cramping- if it's only a little it might just be spotting and that can go the whole way through pregnancy and be nothing to worry about. You just need a stronger BFP and I know you'll feel better. Thoughts are with you and fingers are crossed for you hun x x x :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

I agree with Bec hunni! Test in the morning and am sure all will be fine! Will cross everything for you xx I've read lots about spotting in early pregnancy and everything being fine xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

oh pinga hun i have everything crossed for you...hopefully its just bean getting further into your womb xxx :hugs:


----------



## lifechanging

I just read through 3 pages of posts and Congrats to Katie and Pinga!! 3 this month!

Then i got to Pinga's last post... I hope that everything is okay. keep positive. It could just be pregnancy spotting, totally possible. My fingers are crossed for you sweetie...

who else is still in 2ww?

I am on CD 4 right now. AF is just ending so we shall see... I hope, hope that I am ovulating. with these crazy cycles, who knows!


----------



## Pinga

Thank you all for your good wishes but I started to bleed last night, full flow and cramps ....so it over.
My thyroid levels are not good so it must be that. I will see the dr this morning to try and get things sorted out.
Very sad at the moment:cry:
I had such a wonderfull day yesterday........gonna give myself today to be sad and then get on with christmas and trying again..........very sad though:cry:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Pinga that is awful! Make sure you give yourself time today! Xxxx big hug and lots of love xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww pinga I'm sorry hunny xxx get to the doc's and get checked out hunny xxx :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey life I'm on cd5 now xxx


----------



## Bec27

Awh so sorry Pinga- that's exactly what happened to me last month- very very faint positives which don't seem to get stronger then bleeding. Hope you're alright hun, I remember I bled in the middle of the night and it was so painful and very traumatic knowing what was happening. All I can say is that it helps to think that something would have been wrong and that it was natures way. So hard though I know, thinking of you and take all the time you need to deal with it. Lots of love x x x :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry Pinga. I can't imagine what you are going through but I know it has got to be hard. :hugs:

Life - I think I am the only one left in the 2ww, though by the time I test several should be starting into the next 2ww soon.

For the symptom spotters: cd7 & 8 - a little cramping this morning and BBs still very sore (way more than any other month). I keep checking for signs of implantation bleeding but nothing so far.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Mrs. Bear said:


> So sorry Pinga. I can't imagine what you are going through but I know it has got to be hard. :hugs:
> 
> Life - I think I am the only one left in the 2ww, though by the time I test several should be starting into the next 2ww soon.
> 
> For the symptom spotters: cd7 & 8 - a little cramping this morning and BBs still very sore (way more than any other month). I keep checking for signs of implantation bleeding but nothing so far.

Hope your ok Pinga xxxx :hugs:


Btw I didn't get any IB so it's not always a sign hun xx stay positive xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Mrs Bear - I'm still in the 2WW too (although its turning into 3ww again). I'm on CD31 now and no sign of AF yet. Not testing until the weekend though.

Pinga - I'm so sorry for your loss. Got my fingers crossed that it won't be long before you get another BFP x x 

I've been trying not to symptom spot this cycle but its getting more and more difficult not to. I've had sore gums and ulcers in my mouth and feeling generally tired and achy. Maybe I'm coming down with something. I've also been feeling really hungry a lot. I woke up a couple of mornings feeling so hungry I was almost sick. Last cycle I had all kinds of cramping and twinges but this cycle nothing. Hoping that's a good thing.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg mrs hedgehog how have you not tested yet???
Btw sounds very promising hunny xxx gl xxx
Mrs bear how ling before you test hunny? Xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I thought you were still in the 2ww with me Mrs. H - I actually had you listed in my original post and edited it out after I noticed your ticker had you on cd 3. I should know better than to trust the tickers, especially since mine is 2 days off this month...:dohh:

Rach - I'm going to try to hold out til Sunday, which will be 14dpo and 14 days since the IUI. I figure by then the test should show pretty accurately either way. I'm sure I will be tempted to test earlier but my plan is to wait. It is so hard to see the BFNs...

Are you testing Saturday or Sunday Mrs. H?


----------



## lifechanging

oh Pinga. I am so sorry to hear your news...

I have my FX for Mrs Bear and hedgehog still!

Rach - I am day5 today as well. 

I am not getting my hopes up for this cycle bc my phone app says I will ovulate on a day that I will be on vacation and OH isn't coming. blah. Of course, who knows about this damn phone app... I guess I will BD as much as possible before I leave and then again right when I get back just in case.


----------



## Anthonylol

lol...funny post


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Rach - I wasted too much money testing last cycle so this month decided I wouldn't test until I'm sure AF is definately late which means day 37. I don't want to see any more BFNs.

Mrs Bear - I think I will test on Sunday if AF doesn't arrive before although if I can I will hod out til Monday. Really don't want to see another BFN.

I'm not feeling hopeful at all now. I've not been charting temps but the past few days I've been taking my temp using an ordinary thermometer (should that work or do I need some kind of special thermometer?). 2 days ago it was 36.9 and then yesterday it dropped to 36.85 and today it's right down to 36.5. Don't feel like AF is about to appear but occasionally she comes by surprise!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Good luck with the ladies who are testing xxx

Ps were is tammy? Her puter still broke? Xxxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Katie I'm here :)

Have internet back now and me and OH have had a couple of days just for the 2 of us as we are supposed to be in France till today but had to cancel :(

OMG!!! Katie I am sooooo pleased for you hun, here's to a H&H 9 months hunny xxx

Pinga, I'm so sorry hun, that is an awful thing to happen, were all thinking of you xxx

Mrs Hedgehog, :test: lol, good luck hun - FXed for you xxx

As for me, I think i'm now on cd9 and have no ferning at all on microscope so hoping that wasn't it at beginning of cycle, if it was, we missed it!!
I have however had a fab weekend, drank loads of Baileys and got another bottle in the fridge chilling nicely for this weekend :haha: not panicking about it at all this cycle, with everything else the last few month I was getting really down, I had all my hopes pinned on getting my BFP last cycle so I had it for Christmas that I forgot to relax and enjoy myself so i'm making up for it this month - after all it is Christmas lol.


----------



## Teej

Oh.... I haven't been about for a few days and have completely lost count of how many BFP's we have now, anyone else know and i'll update thread name xx


----------



## Teej

Ok so actually on cd10 lol... just noticed on ticker :haha:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks tammy xx

Awww time to yourself is great! How is the scope licking going? Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks tammy xx

Awww time to yourself is great! How is the scope licking going? Xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Looks like AF is here - got pinky CM. Too much to be IB I think and after temp drop this morning I'm pretty sure I'm out. 

This is our 5th cycle TTC and I'm starting to worry there might be something wrong. If we don't get BFP next cycle then we'll be off to the doctors to see what's up.

On the bright side - at least I'll be able to enjoy a few glasses of mulled wine at Christmas!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Could be either Hun?! Your temp drops for implantation too so fx'd xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I'll second what Betty said Hun temps drop when implantion happens xxx fx'd for you hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Mrs Hedgehog, FXed it's IB hun!! your not out till full flow shows, let's hope it stays away xx

lol Katie, i'm licking it every morning :winkwink: hopefully it will help to show me when i am OVing this cylce xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol sounds good! Good luck with the scoping! Xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Teej - I think we are at 4bfp
Karla
misstia
Bec
Katie

hedgehog---i agree - Implantation comes with temp drop. Some ppl think IB is a light period so who knows hoe much blood is too much. When is AF due for you?


----------



## Bec27

Evening ladies,

how is everyone?? Teej- so good to hear you sounding relaxed and looking forward to Christmas. Hope you and OH had some nice time together. Enjoy your next lot of baileys this weekend- yummy- really wanted to try the hazelnut one- will wait till next Christmas though!

Mrs Bear, keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Mrs Hedgehog- any more news? Hoping it wasn't the :witch: hun and keeping fingers crossed for you too x

BettyBoop, how you feeling? I'm shattered and soooooo hungry! So glad I only have 3 days left at work. Tomorrow is a long one as we have to stay on for evening nativity performance- might have to have a nap after kids go!! Looking forward to two weeks off.

Hope everyone else is good, lots of :dust: to you all x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm doing ok Bec had some slight nausea today though!
I haven't become overly tired yet ( I'm always tired anyway lol ) but I'm eating like I've never been fed lol so am with ya on the hunger front!! Have you gone over to first tri yet? Im too scared Xxxx


----------



## Bec27

I haven't had nausea really but couple of strange gagging incidents when feeding cats and making hubby's sandwich the other day! Also when I had toast I couldn't face eating the crusts- the thought of it made me feel sick! (Very strange- haven't had anything like that for several days now).

I did go to first tri and started posting on a thread but not got into it at all, there are so many people on it that it wasn't very personal or friendly. Wanna stay on here :)

Maybe we should start a new thread on first tri together? Then the rest of sticking together can join us over there when they all get their :bfp:'s (which I'm certain will be v soon :) ) What do you think?

BTW- my bbs are killing me!! Had to take my bra off when I got home as it's rubbing so bad. Surely they can't be growing already?!! x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey bec yes your boobs can grow that quick lol xxx and they are only gonna get bigger xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Thanks for the moral support girls.

Unfortunately AF arrived in full force this afternoon. I wasn't expecting a BFP this month really as DH was away with work for a week around the time I OVd. It still sucks though. 

I'm now tucked up in bed with Christmas lights on and Christmas music playing and am being spoiled by DH :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww sorry to hear you got the horrid af mrs hedgehog xxx wish my hub would spoil me xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

<<<<<<< look i got my ugly mug on here now!!!!


----------



## Bec27

Awh sorry Mrs Hedgehog, hope you get your :bfp: next month x The pampering sounds lovely- enjoy! x

I was wondering if that was you Rach- you're so pretty :) I will put my pic up when I'm further gone- have to be careful with work and the whole 'confidential' thing. Don't want anyone knowing yet- especially not parents of my school- that could really stuff me up! As soon as my headteacher knows she'll stop sending me on courses etc so best to keep it quiet till 12 weeks at least. 

I can't believe they've (bbs) started growing already! I'll be shopping for maternity bras before I know it! x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Hun xxx I know what you mean about not wanting to put pick up cos of work etc I'd be the same Hun xxx 
And too right you'll have to get measured up for maternity bras just a slight inside on how much they grow... Before my 1st my boobs were 34c they went to a 38dd never went back down then from my 2nd 38dd to g cup went back down to dd last one dd to g went back down to an f cup.... Dreading the size they'll be this time!!!! But thank god there is nice maternity bras out now!!!! Before they were horrid!!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Bec27

Bloody hell Rach!! I'm starting with size 34d! OH will love it but he won't be touching till they've stopped being so damn sore and tender!! x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Btw considering the size mine have not sagged!!!! Through out pregnancy with all mine I slept in a sleep bra!!! Plus I didn't breastfeed mine (which does make them sag my hubbies 2 cousins breastfed and they ate sooooooo saggy) 1st and 2nd didn't want to 3rd I wanted to but he was a lazy baby and wouldn't latch on :( I'd love to breastfeed but cos I'll be back on med's I won't be allowed to cos the drugs will pass to baby :( so mine will stay quite perky!!! Yay


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well when you've had baby and he try touching em squirt him in the eye with your milk lol!!!! I did that a few times lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you mrs hedehog! 

Yes bec that sounds like a great idea I'll go over and start one xx

Ps hello pretty lady! Love the pic rach! I'm same as bec until I am 12weeks I'll be staying underwraps lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I did with all of mine no one knew until I had 1st scan!!! Not even parents!!! Only me and hub knew xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

We aren't telling our parents till the first scan just because we want to be safe xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Wise move hunny xxx at least you can come on here and chat about it eh Hun xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry to hear the :witch: got you Mrs Hedgehog :hugs:. Definitely get a basal thermometer to use for temping, it can make a difference. Mine is digital and stores the most recent temp so you don't have to worry about writing anything down right away (which is nice when you want to roll over and go back to sleep).

Good luck to everyone heading into BDing - some of you are going to have a busy week soon ;) :dust:

My latest symptoms - *SUPER* emotional, BBs still sore, craving ice cream the last few days (which is odd since it is so cold out)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhhh mrs bear I have everything crossed for you hunny xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Indeed rach BnB is fab xxx

Sounds good mrs bear! Fx'd and lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Teej

Mrs Hedgehog, so sorry AF got you hun xx

Bec, I am sooo looking forward to the next bottle of Baileys lol, haven't yet tried the Hazlenut one as it wasn't on offer lol, loved the coffee one last year tho!!!

Rach, I love that pic hun and the others are right, you are very pretty xx

As for the BB's growing so much, i'm already a 36E - bugger!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh teej your screwed Hun when you get your bfp lol xxx sorry didn't mean to laugh xxx 
I haven't tried any of the other baileys apart from the original one... Might have to invest in some!!!! Yum yum baileys mmmmmmmm x


----------



## Rachie Rach

And thanks Hun x


----------



## Teej

haha... don't I know it!!

I have tried the mint one which I didn't really like and the caramel one which was nice.


----------



## Teej

lifechanging said:


> Teej - I think we are at 4bfp
> Karla
> misstia
> Bec
> Katie
> 
> hedgehog---i agree - Implantation comes with temp drop. Some ppl think IB is a light period so who knows hoe much blood is too much. When is AF due for you?

Your right, it is 4 hun, will change it now!! How are you doing anyway, you haven't been about much lately - you ok hun xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thought I'd pop in for another update:

I think I 'might' have had an implantation dip on my bbt chart! My temp dropped slightly to 97.63 from my normal post-O temps (about 97.8) yesterday and this morning it had shot way up to 98.08. I'm hoping this means I am going into a triphasic pattern. 

I'm trying not to build up my hopes too much - I was triphasic a few days last month and no BFP. A good sign though is last month was at 5dpo and no dip but this month the 'dip' was at 9dpo and the temp went high at 10dpo.

Also had some cramping and nausea this morning and BBs still sore (though not quite as bad as a few days back). 

Still not testing til Sunday though - if I have to see a BFN I only want to see one...


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ooooh mrs bear that sounds really promising let us know how you get on with testing! I'm sending you lots of :dust: xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mrs Bear i am feeling good things for you hunny xxx
I have everything crossed for ya hun xx


----------



## lifechanging

hey teej. I am doing well, thanks for asking!

I just had a bad month an am bummed that for a 2nd month in a row OH and i won't be together during predicted OVing... 

I am so happy fpr all the BFP girls. Sorry hedgehog, wish af hadn't got you...
Mrs. Bear - sounds great... FX


----------



## Bec27

Sounds really good Mrs Bear- only a few days to go till you find out! Keep busy till then. Sending you lots of good luck wishes and :dust:

Hope you're ok Life hun, I can understand you being down not getting bfp this month and knowing next month is unikely :(

Just focus on enjoying Christmas, relax and enjoy it then come back with a vengence in the New Year :)

2 days left and I'm so relieved as tiredness is unbelievable- tomorrow we're doing a DVD and games day so should be easy and fun! Lots of :dust: to all x x x

p.s. Betty, let me know when you set one up and I'll come join in x x x


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear, that sounds so promising hun, will keep FXed for you xx

Life, Sorry to hear that hun, that's not good and can understand you needing to take a step back from here. I started getting ferns on my scope yesterday, was gonna attack OH last night but he came home bloody ill again!! just hope it doesn't last too long or im also gonna miss it this month - he's one of these that if he's ill he doesn't come anywhere near me!!


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies :wave:

Hope everyone is doing O.K.

Bleeding had finally stopped, I've had a bath and pulled myself together.....I think.....thats what I'm telling myself anyway. 

It just knocked me for six. Sunday was such a beautiful day, I was so happy, we went on the watercress line and Dd saw santa for the first time, she was so excited. Then a wisper went round the train that Thomas was at the next train station, the buzz was electric. And the squeals of delight that came up the train had me squealing too. Then Matt won xfactor to top my day and then the Ugly old:witch: showed with all her friends!!!

I have ordered more OPK's. Dr upped my thryroid meds by 25mg ever other day, she said 50mg was to steep. We will test in a month to see how my levels are.

Dd has her first Christmas party this morning and I am incharge of chocolate cup cakes and plastic bowls. I have been up since 5.30, just waiting for the first batch to come out.


----------



## Teej

Hey Pinga, I know there's not really anything that can be said to make you feel any better but you know where we are if you need to talk, it is an awful thing to go through and my thoughts are with you hun. 
It's good that you have your Dd's party to keep your mind busy, hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## Pinga

Thanks Teej.
Cakes are a bit on the heavy side...........I still need alot of practice at becoming a domestic goddess. Cream cheese icing and hundereds and thousands have jazzed them up a bit though, hopefully the kids won't notice.:blush:


----------



## Teej

Hundreds and thousands are always a winner... can't go wrong with making them bright and pretty, i'm sure they will love them :)


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Mrs Bear - things are sounding promising. I'm excited for you. FX

Pinga - glad to hear you're getting into the Christmas spirit even though you're feeling down.

Life - I know how you feel. My DH was away with work so we missed OV and this month we'll be at my parents for the holidays so not sure how much we'll be able to BD! I'm not going to think about it too much this cycle and we'll start again in Jan.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Teej - hope your hubby feels better soon so that you can get BDing! x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks everybody.

Temp dropped way down again today to the 97.6 range (still a good post O temp) but not sure where that puts things. Just gonna have to see what tomorrow's temp looks like :shrug:

Life and Mrs H - I have totally been there on missing O. My first month ttc my husband got put on unscheduled 24hr duty an hour after I got my positive OPK and by the time we were able to BD it was way past O. It is so frustrating when you know you are Oing and circumstances make it impossible to BD...

Teej - hope he is feeling better soon so you can attack him properly :sex:

Pinga - glad you are doing better, just do what you have to do. and I'm sure the kiddos won't notice anything wrong with the cupcakes - it's still sugar :headspin:

Sending lots of :dust: to everybody heading into BDing


----------



## Teej

Well OH came home last night... still ill - cracked open the bottle of Baileys - at which point I thought yep he's gonna neck a few and fall asleep... how wrong was I I was certainly one happy bunny last night!! Then I licked my scope this morning and all partial ferns have gone!?!?!?! I am really befuddled now!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

What CD are you Tammy? Could have been a surge with no OV? You may get ferning again but later on? Xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Katie, im cd13 today and after having another lick I now have a lot of partial ferning... yay :) hopefully will be OVing in a day or 2 :) :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaaay xx fx'd tammy xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Glad your BDing is back on track Teej - yea for ferns!

Good luck to all the BDing ladies out there :sex:

Update: Temp jumped back up today - not as high as Wed but higher than my usual post-O temps. Will have to see what tomorrow looks like to see if it will last or if my temps are just screwy this week. Still planning to test Sunday. We will be out of town but I plan to take the test with me to the hotel. All I know is my body would be awfully cruel to have me get a BFN after all the symptoms I have had. :grr:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good luck mrs bear I have fx'd for ya Hun xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Let us know as soon as you do Mrs Bear xxx lots of :dust: xxxx


----------



## Teej

Good luck Mrs Bear, hope you have a fab weekend and get your BFP xx


----------



## Pinga

Good Luck Mrs Bear Fx for you!

Snowey day today, but I don't care cause I have everything in for christmas:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Teej

We have had 6 inches today :winkwink: sadly it was snow and not BDing!! 

Told OH he's getting it tonight tho lol, thankfully we did our shop last night as there is no way i'm gonna drive in this!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks ladies :)

Temp up higher today - above 98 again so a good sign. I'll know one way or the other tomorrow I guess. It will probably be late in the day in the UK before I can post but I will let you know the results as soon as I can.

Hope you have a great weekend - if you are snowed in anyway you may as well BD :)

:dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Your pregnant mrs bear!!!! Well I hope you are xxx sound really good xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not had a drop of snow thank god!!!! It's only just gone from here....no more!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

The snow is bad were I am too!! It's a nightmare because weekends are my time to do everything lol xxx


----------



## Bec27

Awh, good luck Mrs Bear- got everything crossed for you x x x

Have fun :sex: Teej!! Nothing to go out for if snow is bad- get as much :spermy: in there as you can!!

I had my first appointment with the midwife today. It went well and she confirmed pregnancy by testing my sample there and then (although I didn't really need her to as have done so many tests to keep checking all is well!) She gave me lots of stuff to read anyway and I'm starting to get excited- still a long way to go till I reach the 12 week mark but I'm staying positive.

Hope everyone else is well and sending you all lots of :dust: x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay nice one bec xxx 
I am pissed off big time... Sorry for the foul mouth... But my oh has changed his mind on the having a baby!!!! I am soooooo livid it's untrue.... His excuse was... Get this.... His mum... His god damn mum... WTF!!!! He said it's not fair he looking after they boys and if we have another baby looking after it!!!! WTF his mum babysits once in a blue god damn moon!!!! It's got naff all to do wi her!!!! I am so mad... So very mad!!!! After he nagged me for years (since last m/c in 2006) and said no!!! Then when I do change my mind 3 months down the line he says "no I cannot do this, it's just not fair" WTF.... Arsehole!!!! 
Sorry rant over :( 
Very p****d off Rachael!!!!!


----------



## Bec27

Oh Rach- that sounds crap- I really dont get it either- so sorry for you hun. Do you think he'll change his mind again? He obviously doesn't realise how emotional it is for a woman to try for a baby, it's such a rollercoaster without added stress like him changing his mind. I would be livid too if it was me- you're completely within your rights to have a good rant- we all understand. Wish there was something I could do to help- here to listen if that helps :hugs: x x x


----------



## Teej

Hey Rach, men are fu*ki*g ars*s!!!!! Tried to get my OH in the mood tonight and he just sat there, so I asked him if he wasn't in the mood and he replied with "I dont feel like sex at all lately" way to go to make a girl feel wanted - cause us women don't go through enough emotional stress while TTC!! I've got the right arse with him at the min, haven't spoken to him since he said it, I get the feeling he may be thinking the same as your OH just too scared to say it, although it was him who made the first move towards TTC I always felt it was only cause he knew how much I wanted it, he's never really been interested in any of the "details" So... I think it's safe to say i'm out this month!! I just feel like crying at the min :(


----------



## Bec27

Oh Teej, I'm sorry hun, not you too- what is happening with the OH's on this thread?! I can't understand deciding to have a baby then just changing your mind :(

Really hope his comment hasn't hurt you too much and that you can talk about it when you feel ready x x x


----------



## Teej

Thanks Bec, I did talk to him last night and all is ok now :) (I think) think he was just overwhelmed as I have involved him a bit more this month with my cycle and scoping, he's one of these who thinks it will happen when it does!! I'm gonna go back to keeping him in the dark I think, he seemed happier about it all when he knew nothing about it lol


----------



## Rachie Rach

Weird stuff going on ladies check out my chart!!!! WTF it says I ov'd on cd8... Lmfao I doubt that!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

sorry about the OHs teej and rach. teej, i am glad yours got sorted out. I suspect your will as well Rach. I bet the men are feeling overwhelmed and ineffective. I wonder if the same way we feel like "wtf is wrong with me that I cant conceive?" maybe they think "wtf is wrong with me that I can't even get her pregnant?" That coupled with Christmas stress and maybe they freak out.

I have a feeling there will be more BFP here in December and I think it will start with Mrs Bear's!! Of course, none of them will be mine but whatever. I am happy for you all! ;-)


----------



## Teej

Yeah I think your prob right Life, I hope so anyway, my OH doesn't do well with tooi much info about the TTC process lol, will stick to him just knowing the essentials lol.

I think i'm out anyway this month, my cycle is a bit odd, no full ferns on scope although i've been having crampy type pains in my lower abdomen yesterday and today, seem to have eased off now so who know's, I think i'm giving up this cycle, enjoying Christmas they start again in new year!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

BFN :cry: - DH says he thinks it was wrong but there wasn't even a hint of a line and since am 14dpo I'm not holding any hope for it to turn positive. Dr will prob have me come in the morning to do a bloodtest to confirm then we will move on to another cycle. I guess all my symptoms were from the meds :shrug: so I'm not going to believe those again that is for sure. 

Rach - so sorry your OH is jerking you around, maybe he will change his mind once the stress of the holidays goes away and things settle down.

Teej - glad you and OH got things straightened out, I don't share too much specific on ttc with mine either.


----------



## lifechanging

aww Mrs. Bear. sorryabout the bfn. Let us know what happens with the Dr tomorrow.


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear, so sorry you got a BFN hun and I think keeping the OH is prob the safest option for sure!!


----------



## Pinga

Morning :flasher:

Mrs Bear so sorry that you got a BFN. That sucks big time. I hope the Dr can offer some explainations and some hope for next cycle.:hugs:

Teej - Men are more sensitive about these things than us, they feel that its there job to sort things out and make things happen, and don't know how to deal with it if they can't. I'm glad you had a good talk.

Rach - I think he's just freaking out by the sounds of it. I know your mad and have every right to be but try and get close to him again so he opens up. The mum excuse sounds lame, there must be more to it.

Its cold this morning ( -11 ) last night.

My temp is down atlast after the early mc. So hopefuly my cycle won't be too messed up. Seems miles away to Ov .......i'm sposed to be fertile between the 27th and the 2nd....by my calculations I should Ov on the 29th. Atleast the OH will be at home for plenty of :sex:

My Chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-12-20&mode=a&ts=1292832048


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear about your BFN mrs bear xxxx

Pinga sounds good that your getting back on track! Good luck with this cycle xxx

Tammy! Men get so scared when they hear anything about TTC lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear about your BFN mrs bear xxxx

Pinga sounds good that your getting back on track! Good luck with this cycle xxx

Tammy! Men get so scared when they hear anything about TTC lol xxx


----------



## Teej

lol, tell me about it!! This is our 4th cycle now and I don't think it's gonna happen this cycle as don't think I OVed and OH didn't even realise how long we had been tring lol


----------



## BettyBoop152

I started feeling exactly the same so please try and stay positive! It will happen for you hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sorry bout the bfn mrs bear but nit out till she shows xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks everybody. Ended up not going to the Dr for the bloodtest. I really think I'm out & decided not to put myself through the needle, paying for the test and waiting for the results just to get my hopes up again. If no AF in a few days I may test again, but otherwise I'm just gonna wait for the :witch: to show. After that I can go to the Dr for the next ultrasound check and see where things are. 

I'm not as upset as I was after last month's BFN - I guess I didn't have a lot of confidence in this cycle from the beginning. Hopefully next month will be my month, I am really sick of all the fertility appointments and medications. I know it will be worth it in the end, but it frustrating and gets old fast.


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear, i'm so sorry to hear what you are going through, it really can't be easy xx Hopefully your not out this month an dit is just a bit early to test, will keep FXed for you hun xxx


----------



## Pinga

Mrs. Bear said:


> Thanks everybody. Ended up not going to the Dr for the bloodtest. I really think I'm out & decided not to put myself through the needle, paying for the test and waiting for the results just to get my hopes up again. If no AF in a few days I may test again, but otherwise I'm just gonna wait for the :witch: to show. After that I can go to the Dr for the next ultrasound check and see where things are.
> 
> I'm not as upset as I was after last month's BFN - I guess I didn't have a lot of confidence in this cycle from the beginning. Hopefully next month will be my month, I am really sick of all the fertility appointments and medications. I know it will be worth it in the end, but it frustrating and gets old fast.

Oh Mrs Bear, I'm sorry you are having to go through this. I remember how hard it was going through IVF, all the appiontments and medical stuff just to have a BFN at the end. Let us know if and when the witch turns up, and remember we are all here for you.:hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hope your doing ok mrs bear xxx 
Hope your ok pinga Hun xxx 
Nothing to report here just knackered.... :(


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, hope your all well and ready for Christmas xx

The ferns on my scope are all over the place so not sure if I have OVed or not this month, just been BDing anyway and enjoying the Christmas spirit :winkwink:
Needless to say the bottle of Baileys we got for Christmas has long gone lol, as has the second bottle :blush: 3rd one is still chilling nicely tho!!! lol xx


----------



## Pinga

Yeah I'm fine thanks Rach, got other OH's Mum coming in a couple of hours to do Christmas. Managed to trick little one down an hour early by putting a recorded balamory on. She loves her routine :winkwink: 
Been looking into getting a CBFM as my first response cyclotest has been discontinued and the battery light is flashing, so thats out the window. I might dismantle it when it dies and see if I can replace the battery. But I do fancey getting the CBFM, anyone else using it? 
Other than that I'm doing better. I think the mc has made me want to be pregnant even more. I just know how right it felt to be adding to my family and how happy I felt. I want that again and soon!


----------



## Pinga

Teej I hate Baileys got very drunk on it as a teenager and can't go there again:sick:
I rather like a Martini Roso with ice and lemon and just a splash of lemonade:wine: I must get some, I nearly forgot, I only drink it at Christmas!


----------



## Teej

lol I only really drink Baileys at Christmas, love the stuff!!

I know how you feel too, after a MC it's like your body craves what it had but lost, I have been desperate for a baby since my MC 2 years ago and we wasn't even trying at the time!! Hormones do funny things to our bodies!! xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies sorry i've not been on in a while i've ben super busy. I thought i best pop in and say hi & good luck to everyone this month.

I'm officially in TTW but i'm not holding much hope this month. We haven't really been doing the deed because my OH has the flu.

I won't be on much at all now until the new year. Christmas is a busy time with having Elissa so i want to wish you all a very merry christmas and a happy (a baby filled) new year.


----------



## MishC

On and AF will be due on 4th Jan for me :)


----------



## Teej

Hey Mish, hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas hun, I also won't be on really over Christmas, it's my dad's birthday on Christmas eve so were spending the day with him then off to my mum's for the night and Christmas morning, will have dinner there and head back home to OH's parents for the evening then boxing day were off to OH's Aunties for a big family dinner so gonna be busy lol!! And i'm gonna get fat!! sadly not in a good way lmao xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmao teej xxx 
Baileys I just love it!!! Gonna be sticking a few in my trolley when I go shopping later!!!! 
Glad to hear your well mishc xxx 
Gonna have a little lie down while kids playing on ps3 cos it's boring me to tears lol....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:witch: was here this morning, oh well. Already went to Dr for ultrasound and good news is no cyst this month so we don't have to lose 2 weeks waiting for it to go away again. Back on meds starting Friday. Thanks for the support ladies. I guess I am just sick of this being a technical rather than a personal experience now, and it isn't likely to change.

Teej - you have inspired me to get some Bailey's, since I can drink now I figured might as well :)

Pinga - I have the CBEFM and really like it. It is actually my sister's and it helped her find out she only ovulated every few months (which led to clomid and twin girls). What is good about it is that in addition to looking for the LH surge it also looks for Estrogen. So rather than waiting for the positive opk you get a little warning that you need to start BD. Kind of like the partial ferns on the scope telling you O is on the way. The test sticks can get expensive because you have to use the specific ones, but it learns your cycle so can really help pinpoint O.

Good luck to all of you in or about to go into the 2ww! :dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

At least you know now mrs bear xxx 
I have been out shopping and bought myself some baileys... I can drink it cos took a hpt and it was negative so my period was just really really short!!!! 
I will be opening it shortly lol xxx


----------



## Teej

HAHA... so pleased I have been of some use Mrs Bear!! Today is OH's last day at work so no doubt we will crack open the new bottle tonight :) gotta love a Christmas drink!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Just wanted to pop and say all the best for Xmas!! Hope Santa brings you everything you wish for! And those who can get very merry xxxxxxxx :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## Pinga

Merry Christmas Everyone 
See you all next year
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Merry Christmas pinga darling xxx hope you have a wonderful time xxx
I have had a whole litre bottle of baileys and am now a little bit tipsy xxx gonna feel that in the morning xxx


----------



## Bec27

Have a fantastic Christmas everyone- eat, drink and be merry (sounds like some of you have made a good start already!!) x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Merry christmas everyone xxx


----------



## Teej

Hope you all had a fab Christmas ladies, I have to admit I have lost track of where everyone is in their cycles, come to think of it, I have lost track of where I am at the min too lol... have had a great few days tho and at the min I don't really care :) xx


----------



## Pinga

Thanks Teej having a great time. Got a + opk this morning and feeling crampy this afternoon so just has a little christmas nookie and will keep it up, (so to speak) for the next few days! :winkwink:

Have eaten so much I am feeling 6 months all ready, hmm think I might have another chocolate.:munch:

:wine::dust::dust::dust::wine:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas! And all the best for 2011 not long to go now xxx


----------



## MishC

Merry Christmas Everyone.

I hope you all had a lovely time and are still enjoying the festive period. 

All ive done is play with toys, i've never known one child to get so much, Elissa is a very lucky little lady.

I think i'm due AF a week tomorrow (4th Jan). Today i've had a poorly tummy and i've been on and off the loo tonight but that's probably down to eating so much. I also have a cold coming on but who doesn't.

x


----------



## lifechanging

hey. I haven't been on in awhile and xpected to have a lot of catching up to do. I am happy to see that everyone has been to busy to post! Hope your Xmases were good. FX for lots of BFP in the new year!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey life nice to see you Hun xxx hope your well hunny xxx and hope you had a wonderful Christmas xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hello all, hoping you all had a fantastic Christmas. A good distraction for those of you in the TWW. Morning sickness hit me a week ago so I've been feeling pretty crap. Glad to have one week left off work though- going to rest as much as poss. What have you all got planned for New Year? x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nowt much hun just chilliaxing and enjoying whats left of this year...u?
Take some ginger biscuits to bed and eat one before you get up hun..should ease the sickness xxx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Rach, I have got some ginger biscuits as I had heard they are good but really gone off anything dry- eating lots of juicy fruit and fromage frais instead. Ginger biscuits are there for emergencies! Don't think I'm doing anything this year- can't drink so thought I might get some non-alcoholic cocktail recipes and have a few of those and just enjoy the night with my hubby. We're spending the day with family on New Year's day so don't want to feel rough anyway. We fell asleep before midnight last year so hopefully we'll manage to stay awake this year! How did things develop with your OH hun, has he changed his mind about TTC again now? x x x


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

2dpo today and the long wait begins. Going to bd once more in the Naughties and the give the OH a rest untill the Teenies!
Poor thing he's knackered!

Had news that I will finally be divorced on the 6th :happydance:.
Going to enjoy the weekend then get that last box of memories down to go through. 
I'm going to enjoy a bonfire and champayne on the 6th and never look back again!

Its going to be a Happy New Year for all of us!

Thank you all for your support in 2010
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Teej

Pinga thats great news hun and a great way to start the new year!! let's hope you also get your BFP to top it off xx

AF is due for me around 1/1/11, I tested this morning and got BFN :( Kinda expected it as fern's wern't going right on scope.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay Pinga i am so chuffed for ya darl...i know it was such a strain on you hunny xxx...i second what Teej said...i hope you get your :bfp: as well...xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, hope your all keeping well, I'm now officially on cd1 :( but on a brighter note I can have a few cocktails tonight :) 

Hope you all have an amazing new year xx


----------



## Pinga

Teej said:


> Hey ladies, hope your all keeping well, I'm now officially on cd1 :( but on a brighter note I can have a few cocktails tonight :)
> 
> Hope you all have an amazing new year xx

Oh Teej that sucks :hugs: 

Hope you enjoy your new year, all the best luck for 2011!


----------



## BettyBoop152

All the best for 2011 ladies xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

HAPPY NEW YAER LADIES &BUMPS....
Well i got in at 4am and i didn't touch a drop of booze...the smell make me feel soooooo sick...
8 more days till af!!!! 
And on another note 40 days til my 31st!!!! :( bummer....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

DH deployed a few days ago :cry:

I'm doing better than I was but sometimes all I want to do is cry :sad2:

Going to RE for an ultrasound in the morning to see where I am with ovulating so we can do the next IUI (we froze some samples before he left). I hate that we have to do it this way and he can't be here with me for all of this. I miss him so much... 




Pinga - I'm glad you are finally getting the divorce finalized and can finally put everything behind you. Great way to start the new year

Teej - Sorry AF got you

Good luck to everybody this cycle


----------



## Rachie Rach

It's my oldest sons 13 birthdayon the 10th of jan lol only just realised I'll be officially 1 day late on 10th!!!! Could I be a sign???? Mmmmmmm lol


----------



## Pinga

Mrs. Bear said:


> DH deployed a few days ago :cry:
> 
> I'm doing better than I was but sometimes all I want to do is cry :sad2:
> 
> Going to RE for an ultrasound in the morning to see where I am with ovulating so we can do the next IUI (we froze some samples before he left). I hate that we have to do it this way and he can't be here with me for all of this. I miss him so much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinga - I'm glad you are finally getting the divorce finalized and can finally put everything behind you. Great way to start the new year
> 
> Teej - Sorry AF got you
> 
> Good luck to everybody this cycle

Big Hugs coming to you from England :hugs: We are here for you.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww mrs bear that must be very hard! Massive hug to you xxx


----------



## lifechanging

hi everyone!

Rach - hope it's a sign!
Teej- sorry AF got you
Mrs Bear - I am sorry about your husband's deployment. I can't even imagine that.
Pinga - i am happy to hear that you are going to be free from the misery!!

so I am just waiting on AF to show. judging by past cycles that should be sometime between the 4th and the 13th. who nows with my cycles that vary from 27 to 35 days!! yuk....


----------



## Bec27

Happy New Year ladies :)

Hope you all had a great time. Teej- sorry :witch: got you darl :( Pinga- just to echo what everyone else has said- good news and a great way to start afresh for 2011 :) Now let's hope for that BFP!

Sorry Mrs Bear to hear your OH has gone for a while- how long will he be gone for? My ex was in the Royal Navy and I found it very hard when he was gone and really couldn't imagine myself still going through that routine. Hoping you're ok hun and we will all support you and do whatever we can to keep you smiling :hugs:

I am keeping my fingers crossed that we will see some :bfp:s on here soon- lifechanging, Rach and everyone else in the TWW- good luck :flower:

I'm back to work Tuesday and dreading it. I am just soooooo tired I don't know how I'll cope. I'm not eating well as the thought of most foods turns my stomach. I have had a few faint spells now and am exhausted without doing anything! Went to Tesco today for a few bits and was only there an hour but came over really funny and had to rest for hours to recover! OMG this pregnancy stuff is a lot harder than I had anticipated. The sickness has been a bit milder the last few days at least that's something to be thankful for but then I only panic that something is wrong when my symptoms are milder. Sorry to moan- I know it's probably the last thing you girls want to hear just needed to get it out.

Sending :dust: to you all x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya bec it is hard but it gets easier in the second trimester xxxx


----------



## Pinga

Morning and Happy 2011 to all of you!

Thanks for all your support girls over the divorce. I'm going to dig the box of photos and memories out this morning and have a sort through. Don't want to be bitter and burn the lot, don't want to be sentimental and keep the lot. Although I'm leaning towards the latter. 

My Temp dipped below the coverline this morning, I am 6dpo today. Do you think that is a bad sign or a good one? It was a very restless night for me. Dreamt it was the end of the world......not a nice dream!

Had a crappy new year had mussels for lunch and then was violently sick 4 hours later. Got up in the morning and hoovered the whole house then through out the hoover bag. It felt great...I think this will be a new tradition.


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, Happy New Year to all of you xx 

Mrs Bear, sorry to hear about your OH hun, it must be so hard at the best of times :hugs: were all here for you xx

Pinga, loving the idea of hovering the whole house and trowing it away, great way to see in the new year!! xx

Bec, hope things get a bit easier for you huny xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ooooh a temp drop at 6dpo could be Implantation hun! Good luck xx

Ps I agree with Teej that's a fab idea with the hoovering out with the old xxx


----------



## Bec27

I agree with Betty- perfect time for an implantation dip. If your temp rises again and stays risen up to the day you're due AF you will most likely get your :bfp: !!!! Good luck x x x


----------



## Bec27

P.S. Pinga- vivid dreams also a good sign :)


----------



## Pinga

Please God I hope you are all right and this is my month. Thanks for all the + words.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey ladies xxx hope your all well xxx 
Pinga: love that after everything you still wanna keep memories from the past... I wouldn't but I am a twat and hd grudges xxx also a temp drop is fine... As long as it goes back up and stays up!!!! 

Well yesterday at 5dpo I had a huge drop and today it's gone back up!!!! Hopefully stay up!!!! Am feeling so crap today.... My back is killing, am bunged up (nasal lol) am dog tired!!! Had 12 hours sleep and could just go back ....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fx'd for you too Rach xxxxx yay I hope we get more BFP's xxx


----------



## Pinga

ooh thats sounds good Rach. Fx for us both 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bec27

I've got my Fx'd for you both Pinga and Rach- good signs :)

Best of luck to anyone else still in TWW x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg just woke up!!!! Had the most f**ked up dream!!!! Went to bed at 10pm cos I was fubared and felt sick and just woke up at 2.25am cos I had a awful dream!!!! Damn it has scared the crap outta me!!!! Now I feel sick for a totally different reason!!!! Now I need to pee but too scared to go to loo!!!! Omg that was awful!!!!! Btw was not about death of anyone it was about the most awful thing that can happen to a woman!!!! Damn I feel sick now!!!


----------



## Pinga

My temp went back up today so feeling hopefull!

Rach try not to think about the dream it wasn't real, I hate bad dreams!:hugs:


----------



## Teej

Oh thats a great sign... fingers crossed Pinga xx 

I'm hoping this month is my month too, normally af is seriously heavy and lasts 2-3 days, this month it was a medium flow and lasted 3-4 days, first time it's been a nice one since stopping BC and as I don't think i've been OVing so far i'm hoping the change in my af is a good sign. Today is my first non af day and licked scope - it showed no ferns at all compared to this time last month when it was showing almost full ferns - again i'm hoping that's another great sign :) Have bought a thermometer today too so I can check my temp's and see if I am def OVing or not xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay for temp rise pinga!!! My temp really doesn't count today because I had such a rough night last night!!!! 
You sound all set for this cycle Tammy xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies

AF got me to dday as i expected. Me and oh hardly did it last month due to illness so i didn't have any expectations.


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: mishc xxx fx'd for this cycle xxx


----------



## Teej

Sorry to hear that Mish, hopefully this month will be a better month for you xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Dreaded cramps :( is it af rearing her ugly head!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks everybody. It has been hard but is getting better. I am hoping once they get settled communication will be more regular. I hate going days without hearing from him.

TTC not going well this cycle. Had a scan Sunday with two possible eggs but they weren't big enough yet. Went back today and no real change so the Drs thinks they won't and this cycle is a bust :(. I am only CD 14 so I feel wrong calling it quits just yet so I set another scan for Friday. If no change I'll just have to accept this month is done. They are going to try a different combination of meds next time. If they can't get any of those to work I will have to go to injectibles which are both expensive and means daily shots. Needless to say I am feeling blue today... sigh. Not holding my breath for Friday but I needed to do it for my own peace of mind.

Sorry AF got you MishC

Best of luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: mrs bear xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I just know I am gonna be out this month!!! My temp not getting any higher and cramping.... Wish she'd hurry up!!!!


----------



## Teej

Huge :hugs: Mrs Bear and will keep fingers crossed for you scan on Friday xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i've never wanted to wish days away like i do now....come on sunday...hurry up!!!!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Hi girls, Happy New Year!! I haven't been on for ages as had a really busy holiday. Seems like a few of you have some positive signs. I'm 6DPO now and am hoping this is my month. I've been temping for the first time this cycle so know exactly when I OVd and we DTD plenty at that time. I had a small drop in temp this morning but I've been taking it at irregular times so don't know if it could be an implantation dip or not. 

FXd that all our dreams come true in 2011 x x


----------



## Teej

ohhh FXed Mrs Hedghog, that's all sounding really promising xx


----------



## lifechanging

sorry AF got you Misch.
Mrs Bear - hope you get good news on Friday
FX for those still waiting.

Teej - that sounds promising, perhaps your cycle is regulating itself after BC

I started spotting today so full AF will probably come Sat or Sun.


----------



## Teej

Wow Life... couldn't you sleep this morning or was it a really late night lol xx Hope your well hun although sorry to hear your spotting, I hope it doesn't come to anything hun xx
I think your right about my cycles regulating, I thought they had done but didn't realise till last month I hadn't OVed... whether or not I have in previous months there's no telling but I know after coming off of the pill it can take a while x


----------



## Pinga

H everyone :flower:

Yippee I am a free women:happydance: 

*Mrs Bear* how did your scan go, did they grow any?

*Rach *how you bearing up? Looks like we are due within days of each other Fx hun!

*Teej* this cycle sounds promising? have you thought about cross referencing your ferns with IC opk's? Just to double check you Ov.

*Misch* sorry the :witch: showed. Goodluck for next cycle

*MrsHedgehog* temp drop at 6dpo is a good sign, could be implantation. Mine dropped too. Did it go back up?

*Life *I hope the :witch: stays clear!

BFN for me today but temp is still up, heres hoping it stays that way.
Symptoms have been mild. Massive spot on my cheak might give it a name.
Lower backache. occasional achey right breast and the odd niggle down below. 

:dust::dust::dust:
to all


----------



## BettyBoop152

Pinga it may just be too early to get a BFP yet so will keep everything crossed! Sending you lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay pinga for being a free woman!!!! :happydance::happydance: i have everything crossed for ya darl xxx
I am due on sunday and i am ok hun...my temp shifted north so am a happy bunny..even though my cervix is still low...but not taking any notice of that!!!!
feeling quite positive....but we shall see....on another note my oldest son will be a teenager on monday dreaded 13!!!!!! Grrrrrrrreat!!!! hormones all round lmfao....especially if i am up the duff!!!!! lol...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Had scan this morning and still no good egg follicles developing so I am for sure out for this cycle. Oh well, at least I can drink.... lol

Good news is DH is finally able to email me regularly (for now). Trying to get Skype going soon. 

Mrs H - temp dip is promising, FX it is implantation
Life - hope the :witch: doesn't get you
Pinga - SOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy to hear you are finally free. Hopefully you will get your BFP and keep the good news coming for 2011
Good luck to everybody as you count down to testing - not much longer now!
Bec & Betty - hope all is well with your little ones

I plan to thoroughly enjoy being able to drink for the weekend for a change :drunk:. Depending on how things go it will be at least two weeks before I would O again so I can make up for lost time :). I'll keep checking the board but won't have anything much to report for a while now.

Lots of :dust: everyone!


----------



## Pinga

Thanks ladies,

Sorry Mrs Bear that sucks. Have a drink foe me, Got a feeling I will be joining you soon. 
BFN for me, there was a faint faint faint line, But it was like, now you see it now you don't, so it dosen't count Been a bit crampy today feels like af.
Temp is holding steady though.

Rach I saw your temp dropped, its still above the coverline though so theres hope yet!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Pinga xxx hopefully but looking back last night I had a rough night so hopefully it was that xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

OMG OMG OMG TMI WARNING....i've just been to loo and had so much blood gush outta me...No not :witch: it was from my bum!!!!! wtf :cry:...i am awaiting a phone call back from nhs direct....and i'll have to drive my arse (no pun intended lol) to the hospital if i have to go....cos drew got in at 3am wasted!!!:growlmad::growlmad:
have had to put a pad on cos it is still trickling!!!! 
I know it is more than likely a tear in me butt or a bust pile (didn't know i had em if it is) but it was sooooooooo much blood and i didn't even go for a poo!!!! the water was bright red and i used so much loo roll to try and stop the bleeding!!!!
FFS never rains but it pours in my sodding life....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Pinga

Oh crikey Rach, hope the Hospital got you sorted.
:flower:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Internal piles!!!!! Great!!!!


----------



## Bec27

Oh poor you Rach, hope you're ok and feeling a bit better x

Hope everyone else is doing well, keeping my fingers crossed for all of you x

Lots of :dust: to all of you x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks bec and pinga... I feel a bit violated and sore (doctors looking in me arse) but ok... On another note the :witch: is due today and she ain't here..... Also did a hpt and I had the most faint line ever... But it was after time limit and it was a blue dye test.... And cos it was that faint I couldn't tell if it had colour or not!!!! So gonna buy some frers tomorrow and see what we get!!!! :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Just done another... Not getting too excited but.... There was a line... Very very very faint blue line and well within time limit!!!! Drew cannot see it but it's there!!!! Cannot get a pic cos I got shitty iPhone and their cameras are rubbish!!!! Gonna defo get some frers tomorrow and retest.... Not getting too excited...


----------



## Bec27

Oooh good luck Rach- fingers crossed and hoping it's a :bfp: for you, let us know :) x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

i will indeedy hun xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

That sounds awful Rach! Hopefully you'll soon have a stronger BFP though to make you feel better.

I'm 9dpo now and feel no different to other cycles so not feeling too confident of getting a BFP this month. BBs are slightly more tender than usual for me before AF which is due on Friday. Fertility Friend says I should test on 19th but will probably test at the weekend if AF doesn't show. 

Is anyone else around the same stage as me? I've really lost track of where everyone is. It's strange to think that when this thread started we were all at the same stage in our cycles and now we are all over the place!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Mrs Hedgehog...it wasn't very nice and tmi my butt is hurting a bit...
It is bizarre that we all started off around the same time and now we are all over....lol...your not far behind me...i am only 12dpo...i'm trying not to get too excited about 'THE LINE' but if it is a :bfp: i thought i was out...huge temp drop yesterday....granted gone back up but no where as high as before drop...
we shall see in a few days to see if line gets better....:) :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Still no witch... Temp dropped... Kids off to school soon so gonna go get some frers....
On another note.... I have officially got a teenager in the house!!!!! Waaaaaaa.....bring on the hormones!!!! 
But strangely.... Get this... It's my sons 13th birthday on my 13dpo.... Unlucky for some!!! But will it be for me???? Mmmmmmm we shall see xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey guys, sooo hopeful that this is the start of your BFP Rach xx I'm now on CD11 so way outta sync with you all now lol xx


----------



## Pinga

Morning all,

BFN for me this morning, Not looking hopeful this month. My temp went up a bit but I don't think this is my month either. The :witch: is due wednesday. Better stock up on sanitary products!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Teej

Oh Pinga, hopefully it's just too early to show xx will keep fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:( :witch: just showed up!!!! 
Bummedout.com!!!!
Warning: DO NOT use clearblue plus hpts!!! Defo false pos!!! 
Oh well here we go again... Birthday bfp hopefully!!!! Due to get af 10th feb... My 31st birthday!!!
We shall see!!!! Xxx


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> :( :witch: just showed up!!!!
> Bummedout.com!!!!
> Warning: DO NOT use clearblue plus hpts!!! Defo false pos!!!
> Oh well here we go again... Birthday bfp hopefully!!!! Due to get af 10th feb... My 31st birthday!!!
> We shall see!!!! Xxx

Oh Nuts! I thought for sure this was your month. Think I will be joining you soon I have cramps and backache.:shrug:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well before it showed I did a frer and again a faint line!!!! Arrrrggghhhhh guess it could be a chemical... Dunno... Blood bright red... Sorry tmi... It was like the same colour as my arse bled!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Your temps look good though Hun xxx so fx'd xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach I've just had a look at test and it's confusing as to why you got a line on FRER maybe it's late IB and not AF and you could still be ok? Xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

have you seen the ones i just added??? theres 3 pics...all of the same did the 30 minsish ago...but pic took within the time limit...very faint again!!!! dunno....


----------



## BettyBoop152

I can see them very faint but def see something hun? I think you can only wait and see with this one as it may be IB not AF or the other? I'm sending you lots of :dust: hopefully they will get darker xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

thanks hun....xxx
hows the bump btw xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Not a bump yet lol but were doing ok... Had a few hiccups but think we gonna be ok  got my first hospital appt tomoz xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

yay...hope all goes well at hospital xxx


----------



## MishC

Good Morning Ladies

Hope you're all well.

Rach - Sorry to hear AF came fx for next month

Pinga - You never know you could still get a BFP

Teej - Some how i'm kinda in sync with you (ish) i'm on CD8 and had a 28 day cycle last month.


----------



## Teej

Rach am so sorry hun, I haven't looked at pic's yet but hopefully as Katie said, it's late IB?? xx

Mish, my last cycle was 27 days and now on cd12, not even sure if i'm OVing yet as had nothing on scope, should have had fertile ferns starting, have started temping this month tho so hopefully that will show one way or the other xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

don't think it is ib hun...but to add insult to injury i just done a digi and i am guessing it is faulty!!!! wtf....it say Pregnant...then 1-22-3 with the egg timer in the top left corner!!! just gonna forget about it now....its making me too sad....:(


----------



## Teej

Oh god, maybe you should git in touch with doc hun, have some bloods done xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

they only draw bloods at my gp on a monday/ thursday morning so made an appointment wi nurse for bloods doing then...
Clearblue are also gonna get a moan at as well....xxx


----------



## MishC

Rach - Aww i'm so sorry to hear that. I BFN would be better than a false BFP but maybe there is still hope?

Teej - My cycles look something like this...
32 day cycle - Aug
30 day cycle &#8211; Sep
34 day cycle &#8211; Oct
29 day cycle &#8211; Nov
28 day cycle - Dec


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach get to the docs you CANNOT get a false positive on a digi!! False BFN yes but there is obviously something going on with your body! Xxx


----------



## Teej

I don't envy you those cycles Mish, mine are fairly regular and range from 26 days to 29, normally though they stick at 27 to 28 days thankfully xxx

I'm with Katie on this one Rach, think you should get to the docs sooner than later xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Could only get into doc's tomorrow but gonna go to emergency doc's when drew gets home xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Rach - Let us know how it goes :hugs:
Betty - How did your appointment go with bump?
Teej - Hows the temping going? Do you have a chart on FF?
I do like charting my temps I can deffinatly see whats going on with mine and it matches up with Ov pains and +opk's. Just wish I would fall pregnant!

BFN again today so I'm sure I'm out. I feel like the :witch: is near, I'd be surprised if shes not here in the morning with a temp drop. 

On the up side atleast the early MC last month hasn't screwed with my cycles. I think I'm going to try and get a CBFM when I have some cash. Try and get one second hand off ebay maybe.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey pinga! Appointment went fine they took my bloods etc and comforted me by saying the spotting was probably due to sex so it's a 3-4 week wait till my dating scan 

Hopefully AF won't show her ugly mug lol xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - fx the tests are right and you will be able to celebrate your BFP
Betty - glad your appt went well
Pinga - hope AF stays away for you
Teej - hope you start seeing your ferns soon, not ovulating sux

Good luck to everybody :dust: - with us being so all over the place it looks like we are going to always have somebody in the 2ww. FX not for long though and we will all get our BFPs :)

I did some calculating and it looks like if my newest meds work the earliest I would probably O would be the 30th with testing around valentine's day.


----------



## Pinga

BettyBoop152 said:


> Hey pinga! Appointment went fine they took my bloods etc and comforted me by saying the spotting was probably due to sex so it's a 3-4 week wait till my dating scan
> 
> Hopefully AF won't show her ugly mug lol xxx

Thats a relief, you must be so excited.

BFN again this morning so just waiting for af so I can go on to the next cycle. Gonna cut out caffine alltogether this time and maybe get a cbfm.


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, i'm temping every morning but not sure at min what's what lol, I am charting on FF, will have a looksee at how I put the link on here xx sorry to hear you got another BFN

Katie, glad all is ok with bump hun xx

Mrs Bear, I really hope you get a valentine surprise xx

Rach, hope your feeling a bit better today hun and all goes well with the doc, keep us posted xx


----------



## Pinga

Another BFN and still no show from the :witch:at 16dpo!
Thats all my IC gone so if shes not here by morning I will go and get a better test I guess. My temp has gone up this morning but I expect it will plumet by the morning.

:dust::dust::dust: to you all


----------



## Rachie Rach

Looking good pinga Hun xxx hope she stays away for ya xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hows it going Rach, did you get any answers?

My temps are just being cruel! If I was Pg surely it would have shown by now!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Waiting on bloods back Hun should be today... So just waiting on those... The doc I saw seemed to think it was a chemical but wanted to wait on bloods....


----------



## Pinga

Good luck with those test results Rach Got fx crossed.

Temp still up 36.93 17dpo stomach feels upset like when af is due. No cramps just feels ...dodgy. Can't really put it clearer. Not expecting this to turn out with anything other than the :witch:

Ordered a clearblue digital from amazon thats coming tomorrow, gonna get tescos own later and test with fmu at lunch. Going to dance with Dd this morning always seem to come on when I'm there!


----------



## Teej

Morning ladies, I hope everyones ok xx Sorry I haven't been on much, have had so much to sort out with OH xx

We seem to have sorted things although if I don't get a BFP this month I don't think it's going to happen as OH isn't bothered at the min :( just gonna wait and see how things go. 
On a good note, I OVed this cycle and thankfully according to FF it was on cd12 and as we DTD on cd10 there is a chance :)

I'm off to my sisters for the weekend so won't be on much now if at all until Monday. 

I hope I see some more BFP's on here then xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh and also, i'm being completely blonde and can't figure out how to get a link to my FF chart to put on here xx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Morning all,
I'm 14dpo no AF and temp still up. I'm trying to hold off testing until Sunday though. I've not really had any symptoms other than feeling really tired.
Pinga - is it possible that you OVd later than you think? Maybe it's still too early to show. 
Teej - did you work out how to put your chart on? This is my first month using FF and I've not really got the hang of it yet!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Teej - I've worked it out. You just have to put a link to your FF homepage in your signature. You can see my chart by clicking on the link.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Good luck mrs hedgehog xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey ladies... Got my bloods back and they were at 8... Above what they should be but not viable for preg... So was a chemical I guess :( xxx oh well next time xxx


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> Hey ladies... Got my bloods back and they were at 8... Above what they should be but not viable for preg... So was a chemical I guess :( xxx oh well next time xxx

:hugs:Sorry Rach :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks pinga Hun xxx how's you??? Any news??? Xxx I got a really good feeling about you this cycle darling xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Just checked your temps babes and they say raised temps over 18 days is a good sign!!!!


----------



## Pinga

No still BFN for me, so I guess my body is just messed up from last month. Just wish she would hurry up now, i know its gonna be the mother of all AF's when she gets here!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Don't think so xxx I have everything crossed that u gonna get a bfp xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry about your test Rach :hugs:

FXd for you to get your BFPs this cycle Pinga, MrsH and Teej

Anybody else in the 2ww still?


----------



## Pinga

temp dropped this morning and had bad cramps this morning too, but then it stopped. Still no sign of af yet. I bet she will be here by the morning, if not I will re-test.


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Well the :witch: fianally got me. Quite pleased really as I new I wasn't pg from the many million test I did. Just glad I have now moved onto the next cycle!
Have blood test in the morning to recheck my thyroid. Suspect its still up the creak. 

Good luck to those still waiting 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww pinga :hugs: but like you said at least she's here now xxx next cycle xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Sorry that AF got you Pinga. Hopefully next month will be your month.

I'm happy to say that I got my BFP this morning. I'm still in shock and just keeping fingers crossed that it's a sticky wee bean.

I wish all of you still TTC the best of luck. Thank you for helping me through my 2ww for the past 4 months. Hopefully I'll see you all in 1st trimester soon but until then I'll keep popping in to see how your all doing.

Take care 

x x x


----------



## Bec27

Sorry to hear AF got you Pinga, really hoping next month is successful for you.

CONGRATULATIONS MRS HEDGEHOG on your :bfp: !!!!!!!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months (or 8 months left!) and be looking forward to seeing you in first trimester :)

Keeping my fingers crossed for any of you still in the 2WW- hope you're all good. I pop in and catch up with you all most days but don't always post as I'm usually on my i-pod and it takes ages to type a message!!

Lots of :dust: to you all ladies x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay congrats mrs hedgehog xxx another :bfp:!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Congrats mrs hedgehog!!! Happy and healthy 9 months xxx

Sorry AF got you Pinga xxx 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Teej

Wow that's great news Mrs Hedgehog, am so pleased for you hun xxx

Pings, i'm sorry AF got you hun xx

Im back home and feeling refreshed from a few day's away.

Im now apparently 6dpo, according to FF I OVed on cd12 which surprised me but also pleased me as with all the crap going on we last DTD on cd10 so there is a slim chance, I got a few lower cramps yesterday but other than that I have no symptoms, I do however thing i'm getting OH's flu... great!!! 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Pinga

MrsHedgehog said:


> Sorry that AF got you Pinga. Hopefully next month will be your month.
> 
> I'm happy to say that I got my BFP this morning. I'm still in shock and just keeping fingers crossed that it's a sticky wee bean.
> 
> I wish all of you still TTC the best of luck. Thank you for helping me through my 2ww for the past 4 months. Hopefully I'll see you all in 1st trimester soon but until then I'll keep popping in to see how your all doing.
> 
> Take care
> 
> x x x

:dance::dance:Congratulations:dance::dance:
Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## MishC

Congratulations MrsHedghog i hope you have an excellent 9 months! :)

Teej - I have my fx for you!

Pinga - Sorry to hear AF got you! 

I don't think i've ov'ed yet. I think i should ov tomorrow so i have my fx i do :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congratulations Mrs. Hedgehog on your BFP!

Sorry AF got you Pinga, I thought this was going to be your month. :hugs:

FX you caught the egg Teej

Hope you O soon MishC - Now get to :sex:

I actually have an update of my own this time - AF started this morning so I finally get to start ttc again. I will go to the Dr and probably start the new medication plan on Wednesday. I'll keep you posted. Hopefully this works - would love to send DH a video message for Valentine's to announce a BFP :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: mrs bear xxx sorry she got you but new cycle new start xxx hope the new med's do the trick xxx


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear, I hope you get your BFP this cycle hun, must be so hard doing it alone but what a wonderful valentine prezzie for your hubby xx

I'm now 7dpo and have been getting light crampy pains for last couple of days... fingers crossed xx


----------



## Teej

Woo Hoo... I sussed how to get a linky to my FF chart on here lol xx


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies

What's everyones real name? And how long have you been TTC?

Mrs Bear - I hope you get your BFP soon! It's good to hear you can get back on with TTC :)

T - I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Whow Tammy that looks great... (note to Tammys temps...STAY UP!!!!) 
Well I think you can guess my name lol... It's Rachael xxx am 30 (31 in feb 10th af due date but hopefully bfp date!!!) now in my 4th cycle of ttc... I have 3 boys... Michael 13, Cameron 10 and Benjamin 8.... Hoping for a little girl... But if i have a boy again I won't be too bothered tbh... My hubby Drew wants a daughter really bad...


----------



## Teej

As you may have guessed from Rach, my name's Tammy lol, i'm 31 and TTC my first, were now on the 5th cycle so really hoping this is it :)

(note to temps... listen to Rach... lol)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol xxx


----------



## MishC

Well i've just done an OPK and it came back negative so that means i haven't ov'ed yet. I'll keep on bding every other day for the next week and do another test in 3 days time and see what it says.


----------



## MishC

And i should probably say i'm Michelle (Mish) 27 and i have a 17 month old daughter. :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm Katie (26) and pregnant with my first was TTC 4 months then I got my BFP!
I'm sending you ALL lots of :dust: and hoping your temps stay up tammy xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks Katie, how are you getting on now xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ok tammy just mentally exhausted!
Boobs have gone huge too the lads at work have noticed haha 

Really do hope you get your BFP Hun xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya Katie xxx but it doesn't get any better I'm afraid.. Infact it gets worse.... Pregnancy rots your brain lol...Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Haha! Thanks rach I can't wait! 
Moving at the end of the month too so it's all go xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Teej your temps do look very good :thumbup:

My names Kate and I'm 35 trying for my second child. Fell with Dd straight away in 2008. Been trying since last August when I had the Mireana coil removed. Not happening so far.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, hope you're all good.

As you can probably guess my name is Beccy, I'm 27 and conceived my first in my fourth month of trying too, just like Katie.

My bbs are huge too Katie btw- they were 34D but now 36DD/E! My hubby has definitely noticed!! I've got a v small bump but with it being so close after xmas no-one's noticing it too much yet!

I've got my first scan Thur Feb 3rd so 2 weeks and 2 days. I'm so nervous as just really want everything to be well. Can't wait to see it though.

Good luck this month all of you and still sending lots of good luck :dust: x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lol I was a small 34C/D so my bra is now very tight they jus look fake!
Awww you have your scan on my mums birthday! Hope mine comes through soon xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Bec, glad all is going well for you hun xx

Pinga, i'm quite hopefull now! My temp is still staying really high, the last couple of night's i've been waking 4am then 2am last night bursting for loo and had a huge appetite last couple of days..... Here's hoping xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:thumbup::happydance::happydance: excited for ya Tammy darl :happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun xx keeping fingers crossed for all of us yet to get our BFP's xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Some good signs there Teej. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

I did another test this morning and still BFP. Had a bit of brown spotting yesterday and was freaking out. Going to doctors tomorrow to hopefully put my mind at rest.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hugs mrs hedgehog but I heard brown is ok... If you have bright red and cramping... Not a good sign... I would have to agree xxx 
It could be down to bubba burrowing in further into your lining xxx brown means old blood not fresh xxx 
You'll be fine hunny xxx


----------



## Bec27

I'll second what Rach said Mrs Hedgehog- it is probably just implantation bleeding as egg burrows further into lining of womb. Sure everything will be fine but I know it's scary :hugs:

Tammy- your symptoms sound VERY promising- really hoping this is your month hun and that you can get your sweet ass over to first tri! 

Katie- it's my friend's birthday on that day too- she said if it's a girl it means I have to name it after her (but I won't be doing that haha!).

Come on :bfp:'s we want MORE!!!

:dust: to you all x x x


----------



## Teej

Thanks all, i'm really trying not to get my hope's up as would be crushed if I get a BFN but i'm feeling quite hopefull now xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies

Just wanted to wish you all good luck. I probably won;t be on until Monday now (hopefully i'll have ovulated by then) so speak to you all very soon.

:)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Catch ya soon mish xxx


----------



## Bec27

When are you gonna test Tammy? x x x


----------



## Teej

not sure yet hun, wanna wait till af but know i won't lol, maybe around 10-12 dpo xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Happy 10 weeks bec xxxx

I really hope we get more BFP's very soon!

And mrs hedgehog I have had brown spotting and some darker with pain and all is ok so try not to panic too much hun xxxx fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Katie, you too :) (so looking forward to the 12 week mark, can't wait to announce it to the world after my scan :) )

Oooh, good luck Tammy, I got my bfp at 12dpo so sure you'll know soon. Keep us posted, fingers crossed for you honey x x x

Hope everyone else is good, lifechanging doesn't seem to have been on for a while, hope she is ok.

:dust: to all as usual x x x


----------



## lifechanging

thanks for thinking of me Bec. I haven't been on much, too depressing, really. Something goes wrong every single month and it makes me miss my days. It doesn't help that my cycles are all jacked. So i kind of gave up bc it was such a headache an my temping wasn't going well. So, we'll see. I have EWCM today (or that's what i think it is anyway. We dtd yesterday so we will see.

I hope all you pregnan gals are doing well. congrats MsH!!!
Rach hope you're doing ell
Teej, looks and sounds great FX


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi life Hun xxx sorry to hear you feeling low Hun xxx I've been feeling like throwing in the towel tbh... Really don't feel like dtd at all.... I just feel so sad.... So safe to say unless something happens or my mood changes I'll be getting a :bfn: this month xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Just checked your chart Tammy hopefully that's a imp dip!!!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Teej

Hopefully, I had a sharp stabbing pain in lower ab yesterday then had the dip today so really quite hopeful now xxx

Life, im so sorry to hear thkngs aren't going right for you, i know there's not a lot we can say to help but i really hope thins work out for you soon hun xxx thinking of you and you know where we are if you just wanna chat xxx

Rach, i really hope yiu feel better soon hun, i can imagine your homones are a bit shot at the min which won't help, hang in there hjn and hopefully this will be your month xxx


----------



## Teej

oh crap... Please ignore the typo's, i'm on mobile and keep catching wrong letters lol... Bloody touch screen xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Tammy Hun xxx i do feel really outta wack with everything and doesn't help that my shrink has now upped my new med's cos he feels that in light of recent events I am too risky and could relapse at any min.... So that's killing my sex drive totally!!!! And I mean totally... Had nookie other day and I just totally hated it... And said just do what you gotta do then get off.... Totally couldn't get turned on or owt...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not a good move when ttc is it lol xxx


----------



## Teej

lol not really, hopefully things will get a bit easier for you hun xx nothing worse than knowing you gotta do something to get what you want but really not wanting to xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah defo sucks.... Had a moment of madness and sold my car lol... Only bought it June last year lol but nit used it since end of November lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hubby gonna flip his lid lol xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Lifechanging - sorry you are feeling down hun :hugs:
Teej - FX this is your month :thumbup:
MrsH - I'm sure everything is fine, try not to worry to much :hugs:

Good luck to everybody :dust:

My Update - went to the Dr. on Wednesday and was cleared to start meds again. He decided to go back to a combination of meds. During my first cycle with their office when they started trying to find a good medication for me I started on clomid and when I didn't have follicles they immediately put me on femara (letrozole). That cycle I had at least 3 and potentially 5 egg follicles develop. Since then I have only been on femara and had 1 follicle then no follicles. It isn't a typical treatment but because it has seemed to work in the past they are going to try it again. Fingers crossed it works this time too.

With the two separate medications the earliest I would be able to do an IUI would be 2/4 so it doesn't look like I will get to send a Valentine's BFP message to DH, but we will both be thrilled whenever I do get to send it. It will be just as special a few days later :cloud9:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Mrs bear that sounds like it's def going to work better!
I'll be crossing everything that you fall pg in the meantime though xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Mrs bear. I am glad your docs are figuring it out. Hope you get to send that message in February!


My temps are frustrating me beyond belief. I don't understand. It's all my fault though bc I am still usung a regular thermometer since I was unable to find a basal thermometer at any store close to me, maybe everyone around me is trying to get pregnant!Also, I have been waking up between 3 and 430 am every nite recently. so my temps are all messed up. I am pretty sure I ovulated in the past few ays bc of CM changes and I had EWCM (i think) on the 19th. Anyways check these temps out..
19th - 98.4 (sick though)
20th - 97.2
21st - 96.7
22nd - 96.4
23rd - 96.4

it DROPPED. shouldn't it be getting higher?!?! Maybe I am not ovulating at all.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

My temp went up and down after OV. What was your temp before the 19th? I used a regular thermometer too. I don't really understand the difference.


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, hope your all well, i've had a busy few day's, tested yesterday at 11dpo and got a BFN! Still hopefull tho as i have had loads of symptoms this month and temp's are still way high, not sure yet if i'll test tomorrow or wait as only have 1 ic left.... Watch this space!!


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Good luck Tammy! x


----------



## Teej

Morning ladies xx
Well i tested and... Got a very faint second line :) can't quite believe it and keep checking to make sure i'm not seeing things lol. Gonna get some more tests and check again just to be sure but....... Yay xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay yay yay I knew it!!!!! :happydance::happydance: yay yay yay xxx 
Get more tests!!!!! 
Put a pic in gallery if ya can xxx so we can all see it!!!! Yay yay yay 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Teej

Ok, I have uploaded a pic in testing area but you can't see it very well xx


----------



## Teej

I got my BFP... 

Did the Digi today and got Pregnant 1-2 weeks xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:):):):):):) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pinga

:flower::dance::dance::dance:Yay Congratulations Tammy:dance::dance::dance::flower:


----------



## Pinga

Teej post your chart in "Successful pregnancy charts to use as a comparison to your own.  " in the trying to concieve section. And any symptoms so we can see how its done:thumbup:


----------



## Teej

oh... i'll have a look see at that xx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Congratulations Tammy! You must be thrilled. I'm so happy for you and looking forward to seeing you in first trimester. 

Good luck to the rest of you - I wonder who will be next!


----------



## MishC

Aww excellent all these BFPs.

I think i really need to start doing it more often ...lol. I'm just so tired at the moment due to my LO teething.

I know i'm not pregnant because i've not had the stomach pains you get, you'll all know which ones i mean! :)


----------



## Pinga

So great to see the BFP's coming in. How many of us are left? 4?

Well I got my thyroid test back and my TSH is vack down to 0.38 instead of 3.5 so I'm well chuffed! My temp seems higher than previous months, which is good, low BBT is another low thyroid symptom. So hopefully that is sorted I have a better chance. Although I don't think my lining is that great. Going to see what I can do to build it up more. Sorry TMI, the last few months my period has been just very heavey bright red blood, no clots, and been over within 24 hours. So I don't think theres been alot for the little one to attach too.
Just done my monthly order of HPT's and OPK's from ebay......he we go again.:dohh:


----------



## Teej

Pinga, I also had very heavy periods that only lasted 2-3 days! I didn't think much to it tbh, just that it was a pain... literally!! lol

Really hope you get your BFP soon hun xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congratulations Teej! :happydance:

Life - the main difference with the basal thermometer is that it goes to another decimal place, so for people without a huge fluctuation they can still see a shift. Some also store the most recent temp so you don't have to worry about writing it down right away. Your temp will fluctuate some both before and after O but there should be a noticeable change in your pre-O and post-O temps to let you know if you ovulated. All sorts of things can screw up your temps though and make it hard to tell - Some of my charts are picture perfect and others are a hot mess.

I think we still have 5 ttc: myself, lifechanging, Pinga, MishC and Rachie Rach. Did I miss anybody??? :dust:

No update for me, start second set of meds tomorrow so still over a week til there will be any idea if things are working. Trying to keep a PMA without getting my hopes too high just in case.


----------



## Pinga

Pinga said:


> Rachie Rach said:
> 
> 
> Thats not too strange...i still have all the boys umbilical cords....lol..drew thinks it is gross lol...but i kept em...xxx
> 
> I say this from a loving place Rach........but that is a bit wierd:haha: do you keep them in jars or did you dry them out? I did keep Dd positive hpt and I will never throw it away!Click to expand...

Imagine when your little ones bring their first loves round.....and along with the baby pics out comes the umbilical cord :thumbup: deffinatly save that, for one you disaprove of! I don't know why I didn't think of this before, deffinatly saving mine next time:laugh2:


----------



## Pinga

Teej said:


> Pinga, I also had very heavy periods that only lasted 2-3 days! I didn't think much to it tbh, just that it was a pain... literally!! lol
> 
> Really hope you get your BFP soon hun xx

Thanks hun, I'm going to buy some red raspberry leaf tea as it tones and builds lining and only drink it before I Ov and also take baby asprin, that increases blood flow and is good if you have had a previous mc, so it can't hurt. Just need to keep doing something or I just feel helpless. I am so jealous of your short cycles, now you don't need them pass it on over here please, 35 days is just stupid!:dohh:


----------



## Teej

Oh hopefully that will help then! Will keep fingers crossed xx I must admit I don't know how you cope with 35 day cycles hun! I'll pass on some short vibes and hope you get them lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No when baby born the dry out anyway don't they then they drop off so all I did was cling film em and pop em in their baby books... And 13, 10 and 8 years later they are still fine.... I don't think it's that creepy... Lmfao... But this is me lol... It's to be expected lol xxx


----------



## Pinga

:rofl:I thought you ment the whole cord :haha: they are massive:haha: I was thinkin freaky big jars on the mantle piece with pickled cords in them 
I haven't laughed so hard in ages :rofl:


----------



## Teej

lmao... your not the only one Pinga!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lmfao what you like lol!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

ohhhhh.. TEEJ!! I am so so so happy for you! I had a feeling it was your month from your earlier posts! 

So exciting. So, 5 left.... I do wonder who is next! 

No updates here just waiting around. Nothing strange going on so probably out!


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well,
CD15 for me and hoping today I get a surge on my OPK. Not feeling anything yet, will test this afternoon.
How far are you into your cycle Life?
Rach your temps are quite low, have you ever had your thyroid checked? 
How you feeling Teej?
Hope everyone else is good.
Having a really lazy sunday today.


----------



## Teej

Hey Pinga, im ok, been a little under the weather and have nausia, bloating, sore boobs and am very tired but couldn't be happier about it lol xx

Thanks Life, I really hope you get your BFP soon hun xx


----------



## lifechanging

Thanks teej!
Pinga I am currently on CD 23. My cycles range from 27-35 days so who knows. I am convinced I am not ovulating anyways with all my crazy temps and whatnot.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wishing all the ladies who still waiting get a BFP! xxx


----------



## Pinga

lifechanging said:


> Thanks teej!
> Pinga I am currently on CD 23. My cycles range from 27-35 days so who knows. I am convinced I am not ovulating anyways with all my crazy temps and whatnot.

Hi Life, you should maybe get a 21 day progestrone test to confirm O'v. My cycles have shifted from 31 to 35 day in the last few months. I am using ic opk's from ebay and should have had my LH surge yesterday but no show yet, and no O'v pains. Do you experience O'v pains? I never realised thats what I was experiencing untill I matched it with Opk's.:dohh:
Its so lovely to see all the BFP's I hope we all get ours this year! and soon!


----------



## Pinga

Teej said:


> Hey Pinga, im ok, been a little under the weather and have nausia, bloating, sore boobs and am very tired but couldn't be happier about it lol xx
> 
> Thanks Life, I really hope you get your BFP soon hun xx

How did Oh take the news? Are you telling anyone else? Its a lovely time this for you and seems ages away till baby is hear but, but it will go in a flash. How many months trying untill you fell? Have you seen Dr yet? How will it affect you back? 
I'm just waiting to get those O'v signs and getting the Bd in!


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, OH was shocked at first as we hardly dtd last month lol but he's really happy about it :)
We have told our parents and a couple of close friends but we are leaving it at that until we know everything is ok. This was our 5th cycle trying so quite fortunate really :) 
Saw the doc on Friday and got my midwife app booked for 24th Feb and 1st scan for 25th March... it seem's so far away though lol. 
My back should be ok but i'm going to have to take it easier than I would have, the surgeon did say I might feel more pressure on my back and get more back pain but just got to rest up and all will be ok, I should be able to have a natural birth too just with lot's of drugs lol.

FXed that you OV soon and catch that :spermy: this cycle hun, would be great to see everyone get their BFP's soon xx


----------



## Pinga

Teej said:


> Hey hun, OH was shocked at first as we hardly dtd last month lol but he's really happy about it :)
> We have told our parents and a couple of close friends but we are leaving it at that until we know everything is ok. This was our 5th cycle trying so quite fortunate really :)
> Saw the doc on Friday and got my midwife app booked for 24th Feb and 1st scan for 25th March... it seem's so far away though lol.
> My back should be ok but i'm going to have to take it easier than I would have, the surgeon did say I might feel more pressure on my back and get more back pain but just got to rest up and all will be ok, I should be able to have a natural birth too just with lot's of drugs lol.
> 
> FXed that you OV soon and catch that :spermy: this cycle hun, would be great to see everyone get their BFP's soon xx

Drugs are good, make sure you do lots of research. I wanted a natural water birth so didn't look into anything to do with drugs:dohh:. Ended up being induced so had to be strapped to the monitor the whole time, so no water birth. Had an epirdurial at 2 cm, and ended up with a c-section. Found out after that the more you are dilated before epidural the less likely you will need c-section. Knowledge is power hun. Wishing you all the best for the rest of you pregnancey. So happy for you. 
Got faint second lines appearing on opks so hopefully i'm gettting closer to Ov.


----------



## Teej

thanks hun, I will def look into everything first! Doc already told me chances are i will def have to have an epidural cause of my back but will weigh up all options xx


----------



## Pinga

Morning all,
I think I am Ovulating right now. Lines on the Opk look the same and my left ovary is throbbing. Had :sex: last night and the night before and will again tonight, Oh is not a morning person :nope:. But hopefully we will catch the egg this month.:thumbup:
2 ww starts here..............or 18 days if like last month...
... gonna have another decaff :coffee:


----------



## Teej

Oh that's great hun... fingers crossed you catch that :spermy: xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwwww nice one pinga hun xxx hope you catch eggy darl xxx
i had to be induced with all my boys and had epis for cam and ben but the one with ben did not work...they gave it me and then they kept saying it was working and i was like yeah like f**k...so i got off bed...yeah it wasn't working lol...but everytime i've gone into be induced i've already been 3cm dilaited lol...and never had any type of pains to get to 3cm lol....gonna go for complete drug free this time...Ben really didn't hurt at all...he shot out lol...only took 2 pushes lmfao...must have a wizards sleeve down there lol...:)


----------



## Pinga

Wizard sleeve :haha:
How you getting on? Any sign of Ov?


----------



## Rachie Rach

well i thought maybe i had but my temp is still really low and only had partial ferns on me scope a few days ago...bit of ewcm but my cevix has been low to medium and hasn't shifted up at all....so i am guessing no....on cd23 now of a 31/32 day cycle...no eggy for me this month at a guess....have bd'd quite a bit so if by some highly random/unlikely chance i have ov'd there is enough jizzies up there lol....;)


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> well i thought maybe i had but my temp is still really low and only had partial ferns on me scope a few days ago...bit of ewcm but my cevix has been low to medium and hasn't shifted up at all....so i am guessing no....on cd23 now of a 31/32 day cycle...no eggy for me this month at a guess....have bd'd quite a bit so if by some highly random/unlikely chance i have ov'd there is enough jizzies up there lol....;)

You do have low temps, have you ever had your thyroid checked? Low BBT is a sign of a Thyroid problem and can cause mc. 
Don't give up on Ov, it might still happen. Keep licking that scope daily. It could be that this cycle will lengthen because of the early mc last month. 
Gonna Bd for the next 4 days just to keep things covered.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah I have my thyroid checked every month lol (have to for bipolar med's) and that is normal.... I must just be a sodding ice queen lol people tell me often enough lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

But something that puzzled me is that my shrink has requested full blood work on me again.... He wants total baseline bloods... God knows why.... He is strange... Lmfao


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yay pinga hope you catch that eggy! Xxx


----------



## lifechanging

@ Pinga - Perhaps I am not ovulating or maybe it is the one fallopian tube! I have never had a progesterone check and truthfully, I probably never will. I don't really want to intervene too much, either this happens or it doesn't. The farthest I will go is this temping and watching business. I don't know if I get O pains or not. Sometimes I am sure that I do but then again i don't know where I should feel them or what it should feel like. I guess I don't pay enough attention to it.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwww life hunny you sound sooooo low right now xxx :hugs: 
Another low temp for me :( cp really low and rock hard... Had af type cramps all yesterday and today...:( af due next week on my sodding birthday groovy!!!!!


----------



## Teej

Life hun, O pains are a bit like period pains but just on one side depending which tube the egg is released from, mine this month was a bit of a sharp crampy/stabby feeling in my lower abdomen on the right side, the implantation pain was even worst... Felt like i'd been stabbed lol, hope you catch that eggy soon hun xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:hugs: Rach - hope your cycle gets back to normal soon, it stinks to not O when ttc

:hugs: lifechanging - hang in there, I know it is so easy for this ttc business to get anyone down :hugs: FX your month is coming soon

Pinga - good luck in the 2ww hun - FX for your BFP

MishC - where are you in your cycle, I've lost track - good luck wherever you are then lol

Hope all our BFP ladies are doing well! 

My update: I had a great visit to the Dr today - I have 3 egg follicles developed! I give myself a shot tonight and will go in Friday for the IUI with DH's frozen :spermy:. I'm trying not to let myself get my hopes up too high but am very excited that I am actually ovulating :happydance:


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear, that's fab new's hun!!! Forgive me for being naive but how long does the process take before you know if it's been successful xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks Teej! :)

After the IUI it is the same wait as any other 2ww. The only difference is that since I have had the medications I actually need to wait the full two weeks to test or it could give a false positive.

So I will O on Friday, have the insemination that day and test on the 18th. I am probably going to wait to test til the 19th though so if it is negative I won't have to go to work that day afterwards... we'll see if I can hold out ;)


----------



## Teej

Easier said than done though lol, I really hope it works for you this time hun, it must be so hard having to go through all that, thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fingers crossed mrs bear xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fingers crossed mrs bear xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Fx Mrs Bear!

GL to all of you in the 2ww and to the ladies who are now preggers too!

Thx for all the hugs and kind words. i am actually not too down about it. it is a little frustrating but I am okay. If it's meant to happen, it will!


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well :flower:

Life - I respect how relaxed you are about conceiving. My sister was like you and they fell pg eventually with a little girl, it took them 3 years but they got there in the end. If it happens it happens was her mantra.

Mrs Bear congrats for the 3 eggs :thumbup: I'm really pleased for you, don't envy those drugs though, hormones are hard enough to cope with when there your own :hugs:
I'm also due to test on the 19th but I don't see myself holding out that far. 12dpo is the 14th so think I will start then!

Rach - sorry your cycle is messing you around, keep your chin up.

Mishc- hope your doing ok.

Well I am counting today as 1dpo, had a sharp stabbing pain on my left side at 4pm yesterday. So here goes the big wait ....again

Love to everyone x


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Mrs. Bear said:


> :hugs: Rach - hope your cycle gets back to normal soon, it stinks to not O when ttc
> 
> :hugs: lifechanging - hang in there, I know it is so easy for this ttc business to get anyone down :hugs: FX your month is coming soon
> 
> Pinga - good luck in the 2ww hun - FX for your BFP
> 
> MishC - where are you in your cycle, I've lost track - good luck wherever you are then lol
> 
> Hope all our BFP ladies are doing well!
> 
> My update: I had a great visit to the Dr today - I have 3 egg follicles developed! I give myself a shot tonight and will go in Friday for the IUI with DH's frozen :spermy:. I'm trying not to let myself get my hopes up too high but am very excited that I am actually ovulating :happydance:

That sounds really exciting Mrs Bear. FXd for you.

I completely lost this thread for a few days - somehow managed to delete my subscribed threads. Glad I found you again.

I'm doing ok except for being in bed with the flu this week. Been quite nauseous as well and craving salt and vinegar crisps which don't exist here. 

Hoping to see some more BFPs soon x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Snap mrs h I am full of cold :( bin in bed for 2 days xxx sucks xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Cold symptoms are a massive sign of pregnancy so fingers crossed for you Rach and it's only the beginning Mrs H lol xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know they are Katie Hun but only (guessing) 2dpo and been ill for 2 days lol xxx only time will tell xxx hope so though really hope so xxx


----------



## Teej

Ohhh Rach - I am soo hopeful for you this month hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Hun xxx I'm not lol xxx dunno why just feeling really negative about it lol xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Had IUI this morning but not feeling optimistic. They moved it up a few hours because I felt like I O'd overnight last night. I feel ok with the timing of it but the post-thaw count of DH's frozen sample was only 7 million with 27% motility. It is still above the minimum for an IUI but not as high as they like to see. The Dr said hopefully having 3 follicles will help even out the odds.

I'm going to try to stay positive but with those numbers I'm not going to get my hopes up too high. Oh well, still a chance - only need 1


----------



## BettyBoop152

I will cross everything for you sweety! And your not wrong it does only take 1 xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mrs bear I have my fx that it's worked for you hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

I too will keep everything crossed for you hun, it's still good odd's so hopefully it will work xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hope we get lots more BFP's soon xxx


----------



## lifechanging

FX Mrs Bear.

So, I know there are only five of us left who are still trying. I am confused as to where everyone is in their cycle though. Can we catch that up?

I am expecting AF anyday now. I can't be exact since my cycles vary from 27-34 days. blah. but if I am going with an average of 30 days I would say it is due Sunday (tomorrow!) I am pretty sure I actually BD'd at the right time this cycle and should be 12dpo today. I had sone cramping on the right last nite for about 1 mins and nothing since. Probably just period cramps since Iseem to have developed those in the past couple months!! Anyways, I am not testing until next weekend if AF hasn't arrived, but I am sure she will.

How about you guys? Where are you in your cycle. I know Mrs Bear is 1dpo, right. And Pinga aren't you pretty close to that as well?

Quick Q... my pre o temps range from 96.2 - 97.2 F and post O from 97.3-98.1 F. Is that normal? Does anyone know if my temps are too low?


----------



## Rachie Rach

My pre ov temps are low like yours and post ov about the same.... Usually it is a symptom of thyroid problems but mine is fine so just guess I am an ice queen lol xxx 
I am 3dpo today... Cd27 of a now possible 36 day cycle.... Usually I have a 31/32 day cycle but I am guessing cos of chemical last cycle I ov'd late.... 
Hope the :witch: stays away for ya chuck xx.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

You are correct lifechanging, I am 1dpo. I'm not sure where MishC and Pinga are for sure.

My temps are in that same exact range. My coverline is usually between 97.3 and 97.4


----------



## Pinga

Hi all,

Mrs Bear, I'm so glad it all went well for your IUI. Have Fx for you.

Life - fingers crossed this is your month. That pain sounds like your ovary. When you ovulate, where the egg pops out, is called the corpus lectum. It produces progestrone and supports the egg and the embro, if it attaches, untill the plecenta takes over or you get period. So if you get the ocasional throb on either the left or the right side you can tell what side you ov'd on, and that you ov'd.

Rach - we are both on 4dpo- i'm gonna test with ic from 12dpo. What about you?

MishC- How are you going?

4 dpo for me and trying to keep distracted.....I'm so impatient :loopy:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Here's hoping you get your BFP pinga and Rach 12dpo is more than enough time xxxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well. Really hoping for some more :bfp:'s this month. There are some positive vibes (Mrs Bear particularly :) ) so good luck to you all. 

I had my first scan on Thursday. I was sooooo nervous but everything looked perfect- I am so relieved. We saw the heart beating and there's only one (thank goodness!) it was dancing around in my tummy at times and yet I still can't feel a thing. 

It has made it all so real and exciting, just wish this morning sickness would p*ss off! I've had it since I was 6 weeks and they put my dates forward by 6 days so I was actually 13 weeks rather than 12 at my scan. Really hoping it will go soon. 

I will put my pic on in a bit so you can see. I am just so in love with our little bubba already and can't wait to meet him/her in 6 months time :)

Katie have you had your first scan yet? How did it go? Teej it does feel ages away and the time moves slowly at first but towards the last week or two it goes so quick. It's well worth the wait too.

Sending all of you lots of :dust: in your TTC efforts, take care all x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Hun! Glad all is well your bubba looks so cute 
I had my scan and everything was great too they dated me bang on so I'm still happy xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey peep 4dpo and still sodding ill and now Cameron has come down with it poor lamb xxx 
Pinga I am not testing till af is at least a week late!!!! Lmfao yeah right if you believe that lol Probs on 12dpo too....


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> Hey peep 4dpo and still sodding ill and now Cameron has come down with it poor lamb xxx
> Pinga I am not testing till af is at least a week late!!!! Lmfao yeah right if you believe that lol Probs on 12dpo too....

LOL you nearly had me going.
Getting some stange pains this afternoon, hope its a good sign.

Lovely to hear about all the growing bumps. I'm glad you are all doing so well..


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nar pnga darl I cannot wait to save my life lol it's me birthday on 10th and mil gave me my prezzies.... Yeah I opened em lol... :)


----------



## Pinga

Your a hopeless case :haha:


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Haha, i'm also terrible at waiting!! I'm really hoping we get some more BFP's on here soon, would so love for us all to get them :) just can't wait!!

Bec, I am loving your scan pic hun, such a lovely clear image :happydance: OH has named our buba Peanut lol apparently it suit's it :shrug: bless him lol, he has gone so gaga over baby stuff at the min, i've been really good and not bought anything yet and he came home with some baby grows the other night lol, his sex drive has also rocketed where as mine has died, just feel so tired sick and dizzy all the time!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwwwwww bless him tammy....it is a bit of a ball ache that your sex drive has fucked off but i should return by second trimester....and sod off again in third lol....only cos you'll be like a sodding whale and cannot be arsed to dtd lol...well that was me lol....


----------



## Bec27

I have had the same thing TeeJ- haven't dtd since I found out I was pregnant! Poor hubby hasn't had any for about 2 months! My libido has just completely gone with sickness and tiredness. Also, I know it's supposed to be safe but I am scared it would harm the baby. I need to try and get over it I know but he's being so good- not nagging me or anything- just being understanding. Love him! Best of luck with yours x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwwwww bless him bec....how sweet of him....you will at some point lol...2nd trimester...which you are going into darl...god it doesn't seem like 5 mins since you announced your :bfp: god its flown!!!! you'll have baby before i get mine!!! :(


----------



## Teej

Thanks Bec, mine has also been fab about things :) not pressured me or even asked me to do anything bless him, we have had sex a couple of times since getting BFP but other times when we have tried, as soon as we start doing anything I just feel so sick I have to stop... bless him I think he's getting a complexion - oops lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach hunny, it will happen for you soon i'm sure - I have a good feeling for you this month too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinga

:blush: Don't forget ladies there are many things that one can do to plessure our Men:blush:

6 dpo for me and feel a little something I can't put my finger on, not cramps, may be a bit heavy. Hope its a good sign.

Got to organsise a craft for mother and toddler today, gonna make some potato prints so they can decorate a heart shaped card.

I hate this waiting game. No matter what I do time still drags on...............................................................................................and on


----------



## Teej

lol I know hun but i'm so bloody tired at the min I can't be arsed lmao... it's ok though, he got some last night so will keep him happy for a while lol xx

All sounding good for you!! FXed this is your BFP hun, can't wait till you test xx


----------



## Pinga

Lol, I remember the tiredness, its like you have been drugged. Just comes over you. I had a napp every day in the afternoon for an hour and a half and that got me through.
My temps are nice and high so I'm hoping we have done enough this month, plus my thyroid is healthy again for conception. I know for sure that if and when I do get pg I am not using any contraception for the 3rd baby. If when you try and try and time everything perfectly it doesn't work then I can't imagine I wall fall that easily. Happy accidents for number 3 just hope I can get number 2 first!


----------



## Rachie Rach

7dpo today temps are bizarrely steady... Up but steady...still poorly...but hey ho...Xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach and Pinga, Have just had a nosey at your charts and they are both looking fab!!! Lovely high temps!!! FXed you both got it this month xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Tammy Hun xxx not hopeful but thanks xxx miss negativity is IN the building


----------



## Pinga

Thanks hun, i want to pe positive but I think I am just trying to convince myself. The other day I said to Oh that this might be our month, and he said you you say that every month! LOL


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol I'm the same pinga darl I say it every month as well xxx haven't yet though xxx your temps look good...hope and pray we get it this month hunny xxx hugs and baby dust xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Lots and lots of sticky :dust: to you both xxx


----------



## lifechanging

So today is day 33 of my cycle.. blah, it's looking like another long one. Mine range rom 27-35 days lately. I had light watercolor looking red spotting when I wiped so I imagine AF is a couple days away. oh well.

Pinga and Rach- hope you guys get good news soon. keep us posted of course.


----------



## Teej

Oh hun, FXed she stay's away... You never know xxx

I had to go doc's yesterday as was getting some wierd pains, doc said all looks ok but going for an early scan tomorrow morning just to be sure, i can't wait to see peanut byt am a little apprehensive about it now xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Everything will be great I am sure Tammy hunny xxx 
I hope she stays away for you life hunny xxx 

I got another high temp today.... But still not holding out hope... 4days till testing "/


----------



## Teej

you may not be holding out hope hun but those temps are looking fab!! I have a good feeling for you xxx


----------



## Pinga

Teej you get a lot of strange pains when you are 1st pg, but I'm sure it will be fine, try not to worry to much. Put your feet uo if you can and chill. 
Even though theres not much to see on the outside so much is going on inside you I'm sure its all normal stretchy ligament pains.

Life - not over till the Witch shows!

Temp drop for me today, hope it goes back up tomorrow


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks hunny xxx


----------



## Pinga

Rach you still feeling sick? I woke this morning at 6 and for about half an hour I thought I was going to throw up. Had to open 4 windows down stairs for fresh air, then it went. 
I'm getting so impatient to test, how am I gonna wait another 4 days :shrug: Don't think I can, might have to start testing at 10dpo :dohh:

Mrs Bear How are you getting on?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Still feeling a little poorly but not feeling sick.... Really bad backache and neckache... And hungry... And my baps are sore...


----------



## Teej

Thanks pinga, i know your right just can't help worrying, hopefully seeing and if lucky hearing peanut tomorrow will help reassure and make it all feel more real too lol, i'm doing nothing today, if i'm honest i'm still in my pj's and have just been reading all morning which is great, I do love a good book and get really sucked into them! Have had some twinges but not like yesterday which is also making me feel a bit better about it xx

Have to say things are sounding great for you both! I truly hope we get a double bfp announcement :) xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Life - hope the :witch: stays away for you
Rach & Pinga - FX for your BFP
Teej - I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:
MishC - how are you doing?
Hope everyone else is doing well

I meant to update you guys yesterday when I updated my journal and forgot - oops. I'm feeling ok. Tired. My temperature dipped yesterday and went back up today (it looks real pretty on my chart since all my post O temps have held steady at abt 97.77 and the dip was 97.47 :)). I have been having some light cramping and even a kind of stinging feeling. I want to believe it was an implantation dip yesterday but since it was only 5 dpo it was a little early. I also have some nausea, sore boobs, weird dreams, a sore throat and my nose keeps running. But I'm not putting a lot of faith in any symptoms anymore. The estrogen and progesterone they have me taking can cause a lot of the symptoms anyway. I've had tons of symptoms before just to get BFN so don't want to expect too much based on that. 

This 2WW is dragggggggging even more than they usually do for me... :wacko:

ps - I tried to insert my chart below since for some reason when I click on my ticker link it only shows to CD13 but the image only shows up for me and only when I am logged in to FF... but trust me the dip is pretty :)


----------



## Teej

lol, that's sounding great Mrs Bear!!! FXed that it is and imp dip and you get your BFP xxx

I had my early scan today and peanut has a strong and healthy heartbeat, am so relieved and happy at the min :) xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

That's great Teej! I have my first scan on Wednesday. I've had a bit of spotting still so I'm pretty worried. Can't wait to (hopefully) see a heartbeat next week. All this worrying is exhausting.

Got my fingers crossed for those of you in the 2WW. There seem to be some pretty good signs. Good luck x x


----------



## Teej

I'm sure everything will be fine hun!! A lot of people have spotting through pregnancy, FXed for Wednesday, it is amazing seeing (too early for me to hear) a tiny heart beating inside you!! it was just a little flutter and soo cute!! im still amazed by it now and can't wait for my 12 week scan so I can see and hear it properly xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Mrs Bear I'm glad all is well so far, just got to sit back and wait.....and wait
When you testing? I started at 8dpo even though I new it was too early....so impatient.

Teej so pleased the scan went well.

Mrs Hedgehog good luck for wednesday.

Rach how you doing? I'm going stir crazy!


----------



## Teej

haha... it's so hard to wait tho!! are you testing daily or are you going to wait now for a few days?? good luck hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh Tammy so pleased all is well xxx 
Pinga I am poorly again full of sodding cold and sore throat :( am itching to test...


----------



## Pinga

Yep testing every day, its more painful not testing than seeing a BFN. I feel nothing so far this month, and don't think its gonna happen for me any time soon. Gonna book an app with the dr for after af is due to chat about what she can do.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Don't lose hope yet pinga hunny xxx 9dpo is early xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Teej - glad your scan went well :thumbup:
MrsH - I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Pinga - I won't be testing til the 17th/18th at the earliest. As part of the meds I get a 'trigger shot' to make me ovulate and that can stay in your system for as many as 8-12 days which gives false positive HPT results. As much as I don't want to see a BFN it would be much worse to get a BFP and then find out it was an error. Going to be patient (so hard...) and wait it out. 

FX the final five all get our BFPs this cycle :dust:


----------



## Teej

That would be amazing if you all caught this cycle!! Really hope it happens xxx


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> Don't lose hope yet pinga hunny xxx 9dpo is early xxx

Temps looking good Rach :thumbup: Mines misbehaving :growlmad: Not shot up like I'd hoped, hey ho...

Mrs Bear I feel for you hun....everything crossed that this has worked for you :hugs:

Life how is it going? Did the witch show up?

BFN at 10dpo. No symptoms, slight temp rise but nothing special.

Gonna watch Rugby and yell at the telly!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Pinga hun xxx i am still not holding out much hope though lol...we shall see in a few days...your chart is looking ok hun...its still way above your cover line and its gone back up....fx'd fpr ya darl xxx

Am totally bushed today...only been up 2 hours and i feel like i could so go back to sleep....yawn....woke up at 6am hungry as owt...and busting for a pee....my cervix is i'd say midway up and soft and mushy and closed (well as closed as it can be after 3 kids lol) but not getting hopes up...lol...:winkwink:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Did a hpt today.... :bfn: :( she's gonna show up!!! I know she is...


----------



## Rachie Rach

I caved and did one....can you guys see owt??? i'm not sure...still not holding out much hope lol...
Not fmu....afternoon pee....
 



Attached Files:







11Dpo Aft#.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pinga

Hi Rach,

I'm not the best person to look Rach, I've got line eye from looking at mine!

I have been testing since 8dpo and all BFN, the same this morning. I keep them all and line them up together. The one from thismorning has a thin light line, even other half saw it but all whey over 10 mins. Why is it they don't all get evap lines, only some, its like torture.

Getting some twinges this afternoon, probably the witch packing for her visit!
Gonna call the Dr and make an app for the end of the week. This is our 6 month trying, so if no luck this month I want some answers.
Will be 36 soon, so no time to dilly dally!

Still hoping this is your month Rach :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Aye pinga I know what you mean Hun xxx I just wanna be put outta my misery now!!! I'm not hopeful but we'll see xxx 
I have my fingers crossed for ya darl xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

The month I got my BFP it was when I was 2 days late so god knows what the tests would have shown before that! Your def not out till AF shows and just think some women don't get + tests till 6-8 weeks xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh i know hun...just wondered if anyone saw owt lol...not fussed either way xxx well i am but you know what i mean lol...xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm on my phone at the moment so can't zoom properly will have a look when I get on my pc xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I can't tell Rach... between the glare of the computer and my need for glasses I can never see the test pics very well... lol

FXd for a BFP for Rach and Pinga in the next few days :dust:

I contacted FF and figured out what was wrong with my ticker. It is fixed so you should be able to see my chart now. I had another dip yesterday and then the temp went way up this morning. My Post-O chart looks a bit like vampire fangs with the two sharp dips in it :haha:. Hopefully the temps stay high [-o&lt;. I've been feeling pretty awful the past couple days between cramping and nausea. Hoping it is a good sign.


----------



## lifechanging

Hey ladies. Glad to hear things are going well. How exciting Teej to see the baby's heart beat!

Mrs. bear. looking good on the chart dear!

So AF did get me...again. I think I'm going to quit "trying", you know what I mean, right? I am not going to quit actually trying just quit paying attention to dates and fertility signs... see where that gets me. I am on CD 5 on Monday... blah!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww life hunny :hugs: xxx 
Chart looks good mrs bear fingers crossed for ya darl xxx 
My temp took a nose dive this morning!!!! Was having some cramps yesterday am.... Groovy...xxx


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear, that chart is looking fab hun!!! I think you'll be getting your BFP this cycle... FXed xx

Life, so sorry to hear AF got you hun, it is probably best to NTNP for a while, the month me and OH caught was the one month we were certain we wouldn't, we'd been having a few problems and only had sex twice!! FXed you get your BFP soon hun xx

Rach, your still above the coverline!! the cramps mean nothing, I started cramping as usual before AF was due convinced it was coming and still cramping slightly now lol, good luck hunny xx


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies Happy Valentines :flower:

I'm sorry Af got you Life, :hugs:

Rach its not over till she shows, I have seen loads of pg charts lately with downward temps.

Mrs Bear your chart is looking really good, I hope this is the one, was it three eggs you had? 

Well nothing to report here. Had some twinges yesterday evening but nothing now. BFN this morning at 12 dpo.
Up and down all night with Dd, another cold!

Hope you all have love in your day :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

:witch: got me :( xxx am ok about it xxx November baby xxx or 2012 baby as it's gonna be cos not gonna be "trying" after this cycle cos of Xmas lol xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry the :witch: got you Rach - FX for your November baby

Life - sorry the :witch: got you too. I totally understand about wanting to take a break from all the in depth ttc business. I've thought about taking next month off myself if I don't get my BFP this cycle. Sometimes you just need a month off. This ttc stuff can get exhausting...

Pinga - hope AF stays away!

I had another temp did today. I did have 3 possible eggs according to my ultrasound - maybe each of the dips is a separate little implantation dip... lol. :yellow::yellow::yellow: DH would freak. 

Not holding my breath about it. A lot of my symptoms have tapered off. Still some nausea earlier today, backache and the odd little cramp now and then. Not much else to speak of right now. Just a few more days to wait wait and wait some more...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx'd mrs bear and could you cope with triplets? Xxx I hope you get some good news soon xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Just looked don't need to stop trying cos I just miss Xmas day!!!! (I always go overdue ALWAYS) so don't need to stop.... But gonna try take it as it comes xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach am gutted for you hun, really thought you had it this month xx

Mrs bear, how exciting :) how do you feel about triplets? Can't wait to see your test hun xx

Pinga, how are you doing, did you test today? xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi ya,

Rach sorry the witch got you :hugs: don't think its my month either.

BFN this morning and temp drop. Bet she's here by thursday.

Not gonna bother with going to the drs for a few months. I know the first thing she will say is loose weight so thats the plan. As soon as af shows back to to strict low carb diet for a few months. start cycling and start aqua fit class. 

Trying to stay positive regardless.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww pinga everyone says your not out til she shows but if your like me you will have seen the drop and said 'bollocks' and know deep down your out xxx 
I still have everything crossed for ya Hun xxx


----------



## MishC

Good Morning Ladies!

I know i haven't been on in a while i've had a lot of drama in my life recently. My dad had a car crash (he's ok), my daughter has been really unwell and i've been on holiday from work.

Anyway...

Life - Sorry to hear AF got you. I'm NTNP i have been since October i'm just going with it'll happen when it happens.

Rach - Sorry to hear AF got you too. Good to hear you don't have to take a month off.

Mrs Bear - When are you testing? It's all very exciting! :)

Tammy - How are you? How you feeling these days?

Well i'm on CD15 and i still don't think i've ov-ed again. I'm not going to give up hope thought because i do have very irregular cycles so there's still time. I think i'll dtd every other day for the next week lol


----------



## MishC

Pinga - Sorry i forgot to reply to you. hope you're well and i have everything crossed that she stays away for you.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ouch ouch ouch really bad cramps!!!! I never get really bad period pains!!!! 
Mishc am glad to hear your dad is ok after his car crash xxx and bless your poor little girl xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Mish, glad your doing well and also that your dad is ok! Hope your little girl get's better soon if not already. I'm doing well, the sickness and dizziness isn't as bad as it was although still there and just generally tired, hopefully you have/will OV this month hun, FXed xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

MishC - Glad your dad is ok. And just keep up the BDing, if nothing else ttc gives you a great reason for that :thumbup:
Pinga - Hope AF stays away but I know the feeling of getting that temp drop...

I don't really want triplets, and the odds are SO small that the possibility of it isn't really a concern for me (jinxed myself there I'm sure). While caring for them and the expense would be huge I would be more concerned about the dangers to me and to them during the pregnancy. I really don't want to be put on bedrest for an extended period and/or have to deal with ICU if they were really premature. But like I said, tiny tiny odds of that anyway.

Temp stayed about the same this morning so I am less inclined to think my chart means anything. Starting to get doubtful about it. CP is super high and soft though and still get a wave of nausea now and then. I'm probably going to test Thursday night. That is the earliest I feel comfortable testing without risking a false positive. Started wanting to test really badly yesterday but I just remind myself of why I'm waiting. So hard to wait. :wacko:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhhhh mrs bear a high soft cervix is good!!!!! Am super excited for ya hunny xxx will be watching out for your update xxx eeeeeekkkkkkkk :) :) :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Super tired this morning.... I decided to change my method of temping from oral to vaginal lol... Cos I sleep wi me gob open lol...


----------



## Pinga

Hi all,

BFN at 14dpo so sure I am out. Made an appointment to see Dr later. Nearly 36 so I haven't got time to waist. Been trying for 7 months now, hope shes helpfull.

Thanks for all the positive vibes guys, your all great!

Can't wait to hear your news on thursday Mrs Bear so hopefull for you


----------



## Teej

Hey Pinga, sorry to hear that hun :( is worth going to doc's though!! May be worth saying you've been trying longer, not sure how your GP's work but here they won't test or anything until you've been trying for a year! My friend was 37 when she wen't to the doc's and had to wait a couple of month's before they would test her. Good luck though hun xxx

Mrs Bear, good luck for tomorrow hun, I doubt i'm going to be on here at all between today and Sunday night as off to Paris tomorrow and were leaving at 5:30am - didn't realise there were 2 5:30's in the day :nope: xxx

Good luck to all waiting to test, I hope I come back to some more BFP's xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry for the BFN Pinga :hugs:. Definitely go to the Dr - as much as all the testing and treatment can be a hassle it does make you feel better to be taking charge. And just tell them you have been trying for a year... :winkwink:

I won't be testing til after work so it will probably be Friday before I will post. If BFP I will want to tell DH first anyway too. Still holding out but the urge to test is getting really strong.

Was really fatigued yesterday and couldn't make it up the stairs to my 3rd floor office without resting a few times. Better today but still needed to rest. Temp down a hair today but I think the congestion is making me sleep with my mouth open because they are higher when a take them a few minutes later. Sore BBs are coming back. So many symptoms that likely mean absolutely nothing... grrr :grr:

Have fun in Paris Teej! So jealous...


----------



## Bec27

lifechanging said:


> Hey ladies. Glad to hear things are going well. How exciting Teej to see the baby's heart beat!
> 
> Mrs. bear. looking good on the chart dear!
> 
> So AF did get me...again. I think I'm going to quit "trying", you know what I mean, right? I am not going to quit actually trying just quit paying attention to dates and fertility signs... see where that gets me. I am on CD 5 on Monday... blah!

This is what I did hun, the stress of it all got a bit much so I tracked my temps to know when I was ovulating and that was it. That was the month we got our BFP! Good luck, I think this is a great strategy- just dtd as much as you can in your fertile time. x x x


----------



## Teej

Temps are still looking good though Mrs Bear, still above the coverline, the symptoms all sound really good too!! I have been so tired from before getting BFP to now... FXed hun xx


----------



## Teej

My god Bec, I can't believe your almost 15 weeks!!! it has gone soooo quickly, how are you feeling xx


----------



## Bec27

I know Teej- it's crazy! I am still getting morning sickness but mostly nausea- haven't been sick for about a week and a half- still, that's bad enough! Still pretty tired but not shattered like I was- feel that's starting to lift now. We're talking about finding out the sex which is so exciting to think about :) Only 2 more days and I have half term- thank God- I really need it!

How are you doing Teej? I have to say that for me my worst time was 6-9weeks- morning sickness was awful then and fatigue. Hope you're ok, it will all be worth it in the end :) Can't wait till my next scan at the end of March- it was so amazing to see our baby, makes it so real.

Hope all you other ladies are doing well. Mrs Bear your signs sound so promising, really keeping everything crossed for you x

Good luck and :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Broke down and took a test tonight and it was BFN :cry:

Will take another one in the morning with fmu but am doubtful.

Really thought I had a shot this time with all the new symptoms I had. Just more proof that all our 'symptoms' don't mean anything.

Trying to focus on the positive - the longer it takes the more likely DH will be back in time to be there...


----------



## lifechanging

Awww. Mrs. bear sorry about the BF.. but you didn't use FMU and you are only 12dpo! There is stil a really good chance that it was too early for Hcg in afternoon pee! FX sweetie.

Bec - omg I can't believe you are nearly 15 weeks! Time has flown! Such a relief for you though!

I hope everyone is doing well. I am on CD 8 now..


----------



## Pinga

Mrs Bear its not over just yet, theres still time. Let us know :hugs:

Woke up to the :witch:

Dr said that Oh should do a sperm test as he has been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes since we had Dd. So I will ring up today and book him. Hopefully it will put a stop to his hot baths anyway!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pinga - Sorry AF got you. Hot Baths are a definite no no. My DH count went up a lot after he stopped his.

Took a test with fmu at 13dpo and still BFN. I know there is still a chance it is too early but am not optimistic about it. A lot of my symptoms have diminished or gone away the past few days. 

Feeling defeated right now. But trying to focus on positive that they found a med combination that worked. Thinking about taking a cycle off so DH would be due back before due date. If I have a cyst (which I think I do) it will almost do that anyway. I'd hate to have him miss being there by only a couple weeks.


----------



## Pinga

Mrs Bear how are you today? 
Did you test?
Dp is going to collect his pot tonight and find out where we drop off his sample. He doesn't seem worried about it, although he might get embarrassed when he realises his app is with the good looking stand in Dr :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pinga - mine was embarrassed and nervous the first time but after that he seems to have become a pro...lol :haha: 

Tested again this morning and still BFN. Not even a hint of a line. So I'm going to stop my meds to see if AF comes. If she is coming she should be here by Monday. I think I am going to take next cycle off whether I have a cyst or not though. I think I need to take a break. Plus if I wait til April DH would be due back before the due date and I'd hate for him to miss it by such a short span of time. Now that we have a med combination that works for me there isn't as much pressure to find that so I'm ok with waiting til April. I may still change my mind, but that is what I am thinking right now.


----------



## Pinga

Mrs Bear I'm sorry :hugs: Fx AF stays away.
You have to do whats right for you, but I have been looking at possible due dates and was concidering taking a break too, so I don't have a christmas baby. But I then decided any baby any time the sooner the better will do me fine! What if that is my lucky month and I don't try :nope: now i'm on this boat I'm not getting off without a baby! At nearly 36 my eggs are drying up fast.

I'm quite nervous about the sperm test, been through this with my ex and his count was 0 ..... I know that won't happen again as we have 1 already but the fear of going down the assisted conception road...........:nope: dont want to go there.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pinga - I agree it can be scary but if assisted conception is the way you need to go it is better to start down the road sooner than later. From what I understand there can be waitlists in the UK so I wouldn't wait too long just to find out you have to wait even longer when you are all ready to go. I'm 37 so I am right there with you worried about the eggs drying up fast :hugs:

My temp dropped down to the coverline today and I am getting some cramps so I suspect the :witch: will show up tonight sometime.


----------



## Teej

Bec, I'm good thanks, just feeling very sick and tired, the weekend in Paris as lovely as it was was also very tiring with all the walking about so resting up today :) xx

Mrs Bear, So sorry you tested BFN hun, was sure you had it this month!! Maybe a month out would do you good, it must be so hard doing all this on your own xx

Pinga, sorry AF got you!! I hope all goes well with your hubby at the doc's too xx


----------



## Pinga

Mrs Bear sorry it didn't work out :hugs: have you dicided when you will try again?

Going get Dp to do his sperm test in the morning and dash off to the hospital to drop it off and then get him to work by 8.30! :dohh: 

Hope all our babys are doing well, and the Mummys aswell :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Went to the Dr. yesterday and no cyst but I have decided to take a cycle off. I will be on birth control pills til then to both help time the next cycle and stop any cysts from developing between now and then. Based on the timing and if the medications work the same next cycle the next IUI would be mid April.

Good luck with the SA Pinga - FXd you've got lots of perky :spermy:

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies :)

So sorry to hear this cycle didn't work for you Mrs Bear, my thoughts are with you as it must be so hard. I think you're amazing for the strength you show, it can't be easy for you hun. Just keep positive and how incredible it will be when it happens for you. I am praying that April is your month :hugs:

Pinga, I hope you get some answers from your partners tests and that it's good news.

Teej- how you feeling now? I bet you loved your trip to Paris, although I'm sure it took it out of you. I was so ill 6-9 weeks I couldn't have gone anywhere so at least you got to enjoy yourself. Hope all is still well with you and baby :o) Do you have a date for your scan yet?

Katie- How are you doing? Haven't seen any updates from you for a while, hoping all is well and that your scan went well.

I had my 16 week appointment with the midwife today and all is well. Test results came back all good, blood pressure good, no UTI and got to hear our baby's heartbeat for the first time (we only saw it at our ultrasound). It was magical. TTC is hard and pregnancy is hard too but it's all worth it when you conceive and see your healthy baby growing inside you.

Good luck to everyone else still TTC- lifechanging, Rach, MishC, still cheering you on and hoping for more :bfp:'s soon.

:dust: x x x


----------



## lifechanging

Aww Bec- too cute hearing the <3beat! I can't believe how fa along you and teej are already! 

Me- just CD14... ugh.. i can remember the days when today would've just been the 23rd of February, sometime after my period...not CD14!! ha ha ha


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, thanks Bec, I did have a fab time in Paris but your right it completely took it out of me... wasn't at my best for sure but loved it anyway. I've been feeling really rough the last few days and was sick for the first time today :( have been feeling really sick most of the time but haven't actually been sick up till now, just hope it was a one off!! I have my midwife app tomorrow morning and my scan is booked for 25th March when i'll be 12+1 and can't wait to see how much baby has developed :) I bet it was amazing to hear the heart beat!! I can't wait, we got to see it when we had the early scan at 6+1 which was amazing enough but to hear it... I can't wait. So pleased all is going well for you hun xxx

Pinga, I really hope all come's back ok with your hubby's :spermy: good luck with the tests hun xxx

Mrs Bear, hopefully a month off will help you to relax a bit and do you some good, and if it means hubby can be there too then that's even better, FXed for your next IUI hun xxx

Life, lol... I know what you mean!! It's funny how much your mindset changes towards your cycle when TTC, I was lucky if I could remember when my last period was let alone which CD I was on lol, you must be coming up to OV now?? Good luck for this cycle hun xxx


----------



## Bec27

Morning Teej, poor you, being sick, it is horrid :(

I remember being sick for the first time bang on 7 weeks, after that it happened once or twice a week up until 13 weeks. Haven't been sick since then and the nausea is lessening as time goes on but have to keep nibbling to help keep it at bay. Fingers crossed it was a one off and that you start to feel better in the next few weeks. 

I am loving my little bump and am going on my first proper maternity clothes shop tomorrow to bluewater- very excited :)

Bought some maternity trousers for work when I was 8 weeks as they were too tight but because all my jeans are low waist I have been able to keep wearing them. Now I want a bit more support and comfort though :)

Hope you feel better as the day goes on x


----------



## Bec27

p.s. your scan date is the day after mine- my 20 week scan. We've also booked a private scan for the following week as we have decided to find out whether our little peanut is a boy or a girl :) sooooo excited! Can't wait to see your pic :) x


----------



## Teej

wow... I can't believe how quickly the time has gone by that your almost at your 20 week scan!! I was thinking about finding out the sex but my OH is dead set against it!! I can't wait to see my scan either :) I have the pic from 6+1 but it really does just look like a peanut lol, got to see the heartbeat though which was so amazing!!

I'm feeling a little better, the nausea keeps coming and going in waves - i'm currently living in leggings lol, sooo bloated at the min and my jeans are very snug which makes me feel worse, it doesn't help that I can't stop eating either lol. When did your bump start to show?? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Bec!
Glad all is well with you and hope everyone else is doing good xx

Not got much to report but I still lurk to make sure everyone is doing ok xx

I think I've got my 16 week appt next week but I've left my notes at my mums so need to pick them up lol

Oh and we will be finding out the sex too I can't wait I am finally going to buy something  xxxx


----------



## Teej

Awww hun that's great!! My OH is dead set against us finding out the sex :( I guess I don't mind too much but would make it a bit easier if we knew... hey ho!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww you have a strawberry! I need to get a fruit ticker xx


----------



## Pinga

Teej said:


> Awww hun that's great!! My OH is dead set against us finding out the sex :( I guess I don't mind too much but would make it a bit easier if we knew... hey ho!! xx

We thought we were going to have a boy, as Dp has only boys in his family, but we both secretly wanted a girl. 
We decided not to find out as it was enough excitement for us just to be having a baby. 
When we eventually had to go for a c-section at 1am, (6 day failed induction) the Dr said that he would hold the baby up for Dp to find out the sex first and then he could tell me. 
With all the gas and air we'd both been on and the exhaustion of the week, he just kept blinking. 
Then the Dr said "its a girl", Dp said, "it a girl?" I said, "its a girl?" We both said, "its a girl!!!!" and started :cry: with joy. It was the most precious moment of my life.

Equally my sister and Oh got them to right it on a piece of paper and fold it up small. They went to a little bar in London and got a glass of wine each, they opened it together.
Its a girl was written inside. They were over joyed. 

Both ways are special! 
We had all neutral colours, Within 6 hours of her birth she had a little pink babygrow on that said Princess. Next time I will do the same but have 2 little babygrows outfits for both sex.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey ladies not been round much been lurking....lol...tammy i have 3 preg friends at the mo and they all showed me there scans and going by the nub thing i have got 2 right one to go...so just post scan pics on here and i'll have a look....i wont be 100% but if pic is good enough i say approx 80% right xxx 
Been having a random time lately....was bored few days ago and poas and i got yet again a faint pos...bear in mind i was the cd9!!! day after poas again...faint line little darker...well poas stick today and :bfn: anyways been to docs today regarding these "lines" and afs and she was puzzled...so seeing the gyn doc at my surgery on monday....also my temps haven't gone to post ov temps....been doing both vag temp and oral temps lol...(seperate thermometer lmfao before you go errrgggggghhhhhh lmfao) vag temps are higher but my oral temps are still above what would be my coverline for last cycle.....they haven't dropped below once....RANDOM....i asked about my scan results i had back last year july/august and she said they were 100% normal....cos i was thinking maybe pcos dunno why just was and she said it was doubtful cos i was regular which i am...all be it light and short...so here we go again getting stabbed, prodded and poked to buggery....lol....btw my last lot of baseline blood came back normal...thyroid normal everything NORMAL!!!!!!! arrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh lmfao....
Glad everyone is ok and all the ladies wi bumps are groovy xxx cannot believe we've got 2nd trimester ladies already!!!! times flying by!!!!


----------



## Teej

Katie the fruit tickers are great, i keep looking at the fruit in the shops and smiling to myself knowing that's how big baby is, I think the shop assistants now think i've gone mad and have a fruit fettish though lol.

Pinga, both of those moments sound amazing... Some beautiful memories for you all there xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

He he I keep rubbing my non existent bump lol I bet I look I've got wind xxx


----------



## Teej

Haha you and me both... mine's just bloat at the min but you'll be showing very soon if not already!! xx


----------



## MishC

Teej - Sorry to hear the sickness has kicked in i really feel your pain! Good to hear you have your 12 week scan soon.

Bec - I bet you're really excited about your 20 week scan, not long at all till you'll know if you're having a boy or girl. Is it a 3D can you're going to get?

Betty - Exciting stuff finding out what your having! I bet you're excited too.

Rach - You'll have to let us know what happens tomorrow.

Well i'm 12dpo and don't have any signs of anything. I'm super tired and have been for 2 days but that probably because i'm getting over last weeks trauma (long story). I feel very sick but i think im getting my daughters virus. I had a very slight red tinge to my CM at 9dpo but that was about it.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Mish that sounds really promising fingers crossed you get your BFP and the red was IB XXXXXX


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx'd mishc and I'll post on here when I know something.... Feeling really heavy in my lower torso... And very bloated but ov should be getting close.... So dunno lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks Mish and Katie's right, things sound really promising for you... will keep my FXed hun xx

Rach, Again hun, i'm keeping my FXed for you too xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bloody hell I'm loosing the plot lol... It's cd13 for me ov should be around cd20ish and already I am having crazy pregnancy test related dreams lol... At gyn doc tomorrow.... Have written out my long list lol and printed off my ff charts regarding my temps!!!! So tomorrow we shall see what he has to say xxx


----------



## Teej

Hope all goes well today Rach, FXed it's good news xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Hun xxx


----------



## MishC

Thanks ladies, well i think AF is due today but i'm not 100% sure. I don't have any signs of AF or pregnancy but i've got that much going on in my life at the moment i don't think i'd notice. I think if AF isn't hear by the end of the week i might test.

Rach - Good luck for today. I think you've done the right thing in printing your charts off and taking a list with you to your appintment. That way you won't forget anything. 

My daughter is really poorly at the moment and i've just wrote a list of things that have happened to her over the last few days to take with me to the doctors because i know i'll forget thing and i really can't afford to forget anything when she's like this. I really hope we don't end up in hospital but i have a feeling we will :(

I suppose my signs/symptoms are very tired, head ache, sick feeling on and off and that's about it oh and the redish tinge in myt cm at 9dpo. I i'm pretty sure it's all down to lack of sleep because of Elissa not been well though. I have no cramps (that i'm aware of) or no other preg signs so i don't hold out much hope also me and OH have only dtd 4 times this month due to my sick daughter and me been so tired looking after her and staying up through the night with her.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach- good luck today Hun xxxx

Mish- I only did it about 2 or 3 times the month I got my BFP I thought I was out for sure and don't forget your not gonna notice the cramps as much with your second your uterus has already stretched before xxx FX'd


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies :wave:

Good luck today Rach, well done for being so organised, its the best way when seeing the dr, I always forget something otherwise.

Mish I hope you get some joy with your daughter too. Whats the matter with her? I hate it when my little one is sick, makes you feel so helpless. 
Hope the witch dosen't show up. 

Ladies with bumps....... can you share scan pics? I would love to have a sneaky peak.

Well wizzed off to the hospital at 7.30 with a sperm sample tucked in my clevage. Was so tired that I forgot to turn of my wipers after clearing my windows and didn't turn them off untill 10 miles later. Only noticed cueing at a roundabout :blush:
Got an app with Dr this friday to get results, I'm pretty sure theres going to be a problem, we are brasing ourself. Just hope we can improve things. Have read stuff about diabetees and sperm and its not great. 
We will see.
CD12 today, gonna start Bd today smep stile!


----------



## Teej

Mish, I also only dtd twice the month that I got BFP!! You stand a good chance of catching as you wasn't really trying!! Good luck hun xx


----------



## Teej

Lol Pinga, holding it in your clevage!!! I really hope all is well hun and if there is something that it is easily sorted!! Will post my scan as soon as I get it, got 3 and a half weeks :( I do have the one from 6+1 but it does just look like a peanut lol xxx


----------



## MishC

She hass sickness an diarrhea along with either a high temperature or she's really really cold. She can't keep any food or fluid down at the moment and is very lethargic, seems to be in pain and isn't happy. Last night after she'd been sick (6:30pm-ish) she went all floppy and couldn't hold her weight/stand up, support her neck and her eyes were rolling slightly. That scared the hell out of me and i nearly dialed 999 but after a few minutes she came round and just laid about. I'm getting worried about dehydration now because she's not keeping any fluid down at all and hasint since about 2am last night.

I think the witch is on here way. I've just been to the loo and im sure i saw a tinge on blood on the paper.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Pinga I hope the results come back ok xxxx ps can you imagine gettin pulled over with that sperm between ya boobs lol xxxx


----------



## Pinga

MishC said:


> She hass sickness an diarrhea along with either a high temperature or she's really really cold. She can't keep any food or fluid down at the moment and is very lethargic, seems to be in pain and isn't happy. Last night after she'd been sick (6:30pm-ish) she went all floppy and couldn't hold her weight/stand up, support her neck and her eyes were rolling slightly. That scared the hell out of me and i nearly dialed 999 but after a few minutes she came round and just laid about. I'm getting worried about dehydration now because she's not keeping any fluid down at all and hasint since about 2am last night.
> 
> I think the witch is on here way. I've just been to the loo and im sure i saw a tinge on blood on the paper.

Get some dioralyte mixed with ribeana or something sweet. And suringe it into like medicine. That is what they would give her at the hospital, but they would do it by drip. Everytime my one is ill I always forget about the dioralyte and then they give it to me on perscription and tell me to get it down her or she will have to go to hospital. I forget everytime. 
Fx that wasn't af x


----------



## Teej

BettyBoop152 said:


> Pinga I hope the results come back ok xxxx ps can you imagine gettin pulled over with that sperm between ya boobs lol xxxx

LMFAO..... this made me seriously laugh and almost choke on my roll lol xxx


Mish hun that is awful!! I really hope she feel's better soon, and FXed it wasn't AF xx thinking of you xx


----------



## Pinga

Teej said:


> Lol Pinga, holding it in your clevage!!! I really hope all is well hun and if there is something that it is easily sorted!! Will post my scan as soon as I get it, got 3 and a half weeks :( I do have the one from 6+1 but it does just look like a peanut lol xxx




BettyBoop152 said:


> Pinga I hope the results come back ok xxxx ps can you imagine gettin pulled over with that sperm between ya boobs lol xxxx

I did have to keep checking my speed as I was concerned about being pulled over, imagine, I might have got a police escort to the hospital with sirens and everythink :rofl:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well... Couldn't do bloods this am cos it was too late so back tomorrow am for a stabbing... He seems to think I may have a problem with my prolactin levels....but at the same time he thinks maybe not cos I am ovulating!!!!! He thinks I could be down to my bipolar medication cos that can effect prolactin levels... So guess what I ain't gonna take it no more!!!! He said not to worry about short af's... It's not worth investigating until we've been ttc for 12 months... Gonna read up on prolactin so I know what the hell he's talking about lol xxx 
And pinga lmfao at jizzies in a pot between your cleavage lol... Oh the looks you might have got if a multitude of scenarios happened xxx lmfao xxx


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> Well... Couldn't do bloods this am cos it was too late so back tomorrow am for a stabbing... He seems to think I may have a problem with my prolactin levels....but at the same time he thinks maybe not cos I am ovulating!!!!! He thinks I could be down to my bipolar medication cos that can effect prolactin levels... So guess what I ain't gonna take it no more!!!! He said not to worry about short af's... It's not worth investigating until we've been ttc for 12 months... Gonna read up on prolactin so I know what the hell he's talking about lol xxx
> And pinga lmfao at jizzies in a pot between your cleavage lol... Oh the looks you might have got if a multitude of scenarios happened xxx lmfao xxx

I wouldn't stop any meds untill you know for sure Rach. Wait till you get bloods back. I'm impatient too, was going to spend a fortune on vits for Oh but have stood down untill we get the sperm test results back. :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hope your daughter feels better soon Mish! Big hug xxx

Rach I agree with Pinga I wouldn't stop taking your meds just yet am sure they will find out what the problem is soon xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Stabbing pains in left side!!!! Maybe ov??? Doubt it but never know xxx ov not due till cd20-24 so we shall see... Good job I've been on the job lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No temp rise at the mo.... Am bloody thirsty and hungry... Bloods tests at 11.05am... :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

No Leah 12 months since when I started xxx 
Well I am really pissed off!!!! When I was diagnosed wi bipolar back in 2009 my shrink told me to claim for dla (disability living allowance) which I did... And I get middle rate care and lower mobility... Well anyway I got a letter saying they are investigating my claim cos someone has told em I'm not entitled to it!!!! WTF they made the decision not me!!!! They awarded it not me!!!! So had to fill in all the forms again which took me 5 and a half hours!!!! With everything that I have to go through everyday... What I think when I'm depressed what happens when im manic!!!! I hate having to drag up how I am feeling for some random stranger.... Last time I held back on somethings but this time I thought you wanna know fine you shall know!!!! So I hope the person who reads it gets nightmares just like I get every day of my life!!!! 
I know who it was that has done it and I know why!!!! Cos she hasn't been given it she thinks I shouldn't have it!!! (she's bipolar as well) now my head is hurting from all the thinking and I am so angry.... Well I'll know in 2/3 weeks time if I am gonna get it taken away from me!!!! 
Fuming is not the word!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

@ Pinga - hope everything goes well
@ Mishc - I hope your daughter gets better soon. That sounds just awful, poor baby.
@ Rach - you tell 'em!!  hope it goes well!

So, I am utterly confused. I am on CD20 , FF pegged Ov at CD15, that seems early to me but my temps I guess. I am convinced I ov'd on CD18. Anyways, only bd around the time was on CD16 so we will see what happens. I need to link my chart so you guys can give me your expert opinions ! Lets see if this works. the ov date is where i think it is, ff aid CD15. any ideas, thoughts or wtfs!?!?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-03-06&mode=a&ts=1299025958


----------



## Pinga

lifechanging said:


> @ Pinga - hope everything goes well
> @ Mishc - I hope your daughter gets better soon. That sounds just awful, poor baby.
> @ Rach - you tell 'em!!  hope it goes well!
> 
> So, I am utterly confused. I am on CD20 , FF pegged Ov at CD15, that seems early to me but my temps I guess. I am convinced I ov'd on CD18. Anyways, only bd around the time was on CD16 so we will see what happens. I need to link my chart so you guys can give me your expert opinions ! Lets see if this works. the ov date is where i think it is, ff aid CD15. any ideas, thoughts or wtfs!?!?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-03-06&mode=a&ts=1299025958

You have to go to "home page set up" in FF, just above the calender date. Follow the instructions and then it should give you "Your Charting Home Page Web Address".
At the moment who ever clicks on it , it takes them to their own page.

xx


----------



## Teej

Jeez Rach, that certainly explains things!! I can't believe someone would do that!! Good for you for putting everything though, If you have to go through it why shouldn't they know about it if they asked!!! Hope it all sorts itself out hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

yeah it'll be reyt...she is a bit of a nasty *******...so expected nothing less really...DLA accepted me 1st time (which is unheard of really for mental illness) and shes applied 3 times and been refused 3 times...they will have got intouch with her pdoc (same as mine as well) and asked for a full report on her...so apparently her BP isn't as bad as mine in the eyes of the pdoc (all bipolar is bad and i didn't mean it how it was said) but argghhhh....oh well posted form off to shrink so he can have his ten pence worth on it...and send reports as well....hope they like reading cos its a big file....lol...bout 5 inches thick since 2009....lol...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cd17 today and a slight temp rise... Might have ov'd yesterday but not 100% sure... Shall see what temp says over next few days... If I have ovd on cd16 my ov date has moved 4-8 days forward!!!!!


----------



## Pinga

I'm so nervous about getting the sperm results.........I've done this day before.......a long time ago in my 20's..........one of the worst days of my life hearing 0 sperm no chance of babies.
I know that it is unlikely to happen again, I keep trying to brush it off and say it will be fine..........but I said that then....and it wasn't :nope:

2 hours to go.......got to go swimming after...better go and sort my lady parts out :blush:

ooh Maca came today gonna get Oh on it asap!


----------



## Rachie Rach

You get results today? Xxx hope all is well hunny xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - sorry things are so hard right now, it stinks when other people mess with your life :hugs:

Pinga - Hoping for good news on the SA. The odds of the same thing happening again are pretty slim. FXd for lots of good :spermy:

Life - I have had to adjust FF before so it can definitely be off. It sounds like you have a chance so FX this is your month.

MishC - how are you doing? everybody feeling better I hope

:dust: everybody!


----------



## Pinga

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
145 million sperm Woohoo all is normal.
Dr told me to stop charting and relax..............yeah right :happydance: so chuffed! 
Lines getting darker on the opk so here goes nothing !!!!!!!!!!

Having a naughty glass of wine:wine:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaay so pleased for you Pinga xxx get bonkin xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay that brill news hunny xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pinga that is an awesome count! Congrats! Now get to BDing... :sex:


----------



## Teej

Great news Pinga :thumbup::thumbup: So pleased all is ok, now get to it and FXed for this cycle lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yawn so very tired this morning.... Still not ov'd yet... Should be in a couple of days if going by last cycle... Was hoping for it being early but no!!!! Drew off to doc's this morning cos he hurt his wrist in October last year and it's still giving him gip... Get my blood results back tomorrow or Wednesday... Cannot remember which lol... Been bonking like mad... Well every other day kind of lol.... Maybe that's why I am so sodding tired lol.... 
Great news on the sperm pinga xxx get bding!!!! Catch that eggy!!!! 
Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg I am so thick lol already said yay on the sperm lol xxx


----------



## Teej

haha... we'll put it down to you being tired hun!! 

I'm ok, got to see midwife about my bloods and have more done in a few weeks, my mum think's i'm anemic and gonna need extra Iron -hope that's all it is as i've been getting some very painful cramps in my lower abdomen over the weekend which are worrying, gonna pop to doc's this morning just to check - i'm so paranoid after 1st MC!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww Tammy hunny xxx it'll be your uterus adjusting to a growing baby xxx all will be well xxx I had low iron and had to take iron tablets... Constipation sucked!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Teej

I'm hoping that's all it is, they have just been very bad over weekend, to the point I was doubled over in pain and couldn't move for a minute or so. Just been to the doc's and they have made me an app at EPU for a scan tomorrow as she said the pain's shouldn't be that bad but hopefully all is ok as no bleeding xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well that's what I was gonna say... Let us know what epu say Hun xxx


----------



## Teej

Cheers hun, will do, app is at 12:40 so fairly early thankfully - just sooo tired today, walked to doc's twice and been shopping though and had quite a busy weekend so not surprising really... think i'm gonna have a nice early night tonight :) xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies :flower:

Thanks for all the encouragment. 
Temp rise this morning but don't know how reliable that is as Dd woke up at 5 with a nightmare so was only asleep for 2 hours before I took temp. Might have Ov'd in the night. Had my surge about 6pm on saturday night so will see what temp does tomorrow.
Trying to stay positive, it helps knowing I have millions of :spermy: trying to catch the egg..........how do they know which tube to swim down? Knowing my luck they are as bad as Dp at directions and keep going down the wrong one:haha:

I hope your app went ok teej...let us know x

MichC how is the little one doing now? x

Life how many dpo are you now, got my fingers crossed? x

Rach any sign of Ov? hope your lickin that scope! x


----------



## Rachie Rach

No ov as yet Hun xxx 
Hope your dp spermies catch your little eggy xxx fx'd xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Hey guys!
Teej - I hope all goes well at your appt and it is just round ligament pain
Rach - still no O
Pinga - thx for crossing your fingers for me, mine are crossed for you too!

According to FF I am 11dpo but I think I Oved on CD 18, not 15 as they claim so according to me I am 8dpo.. who knows though.
You guys should have a little look. I think I have it working now where you can click on my ticker, maybe!!! My temps confuse me and tmi... today i wiped and had a glob of yellowish cm and it was stretchy wtf?!?!


----------



## Pinga

lifechanging said:


> Hey guys!
> Teej - I hope all goes well at your appt and it is just round ligament pain
> Rach - still no O
> Pinga - thx for crossing your fingers for me, mine are crossed for you too!
> 
> According to FF I am 11dpo but I think I Oved on CD 18, not 15 as they claim so according to me I am 8dpo.. who knows though.
> You guys should have a little look. I think I have it working now where you can click on my ticker, maybe!!! My temps confuse me and tmi... today i wiped and had a glob of yellowish cm and it was stretchy wtf?!?!

The temping method is really good as you will start to see a pattern. It looks to me that ff is right and you Ov'd on CD15..
Good Luck xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Wow your chart looks good xxx 
I got a temp rise this morning but only a very little one.... Still bding... Don't think I have ov'd cos my boobs ain't hurting yet!!!! My deffo ov sign!!!! Still got 2 days if going by last month!!!!! :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

I say cd15 as well xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey Life, your chart is looking fab hun, I would also say cd15 for OV though! FXed you caught that :spermy: xx

Just patiently waiting for 8:50 which is when I have to call midwife to find out what's wrong with my bloods then scan at 12:40, FXed xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good luck Tammy hunny xxx let's us know how bubs is xxx get my results tomorrow!!!! "/


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh not good!!!!! Phoned doc's re blood test and I've got to go and see em!!!! :( bad times....


----------



## Teej

Oh no hun, FXed it nothing too bad!! Do you have an app yet? I'm still waiting to speak to midwife, she was late in today so got to wait for her to call me now ggrrrr!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

App tomorrow at 11am am worried!!!!


----------



## Teej

Aww hun huge :hugs: really hope all is ok, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

feel like it has been a while since I wrote on here- have still been keeping up to date by popping in and reading posts. I'm off sick today so thought I would catch up with you all. I have finally waved goodbye to my morning sickness (woohoo!) which went last week (16/17 weeks) and got my energy back. Then had a busy weekend, completely overdid it and now have a stinking cold which has had me in bed the last two days! It's really strange getting your energy back but not being able to live the busy life you did before you were pregnant- or maybe it's just me?! Second cold in two weeks!

So- Pinga- congrats on your results- bet that has reassured you a lot :)

Lifechanging- good sign with the yellow cm- I had this the month I got my bfp- never had it before so it stood out to me as being different. Best of luck hun, we need more bfp's on this thread :)

Teej- hope your pains can be simply explained and that the phone call with your midwife and the scan you have today bring reassuring news.

Rach- hoping all is well with your blood test results, thinking of you.

Hope all our bubbas are good. I think I felt it move yesterday- fluttery, bubbly feeling in tummy- strongest I've felt it yet and can't wait to feel it again :)

Lots of :dust: to those still TTC x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thank Tammy and kate xxx 
It's an amazing feeling init Kate??? Wait while it's bigger and he/she turns over and all your belly moves!!!! It feels sooooooo weird!!!!


----------



## Pinga

:hugs::hugs: to you both.
Let us know how baby is teej and those bloods Rach. Try to take your mind off it girls. Stress raise blood pressure nd raises prolactin levels......according to my doc anyway...these can't be good so do something nice for your self whilst you wait. :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah I know Hun xxx but when I had bloods done I was monged out lol and drew was pre warned not to touch my boobs cos that can also raise prolactin!!!! But I suppose if it was something majorly bad they would have got me in today wouldnt they??? Either prolactin is high or my thyroid has just took a nose dive cos last month it was fine!!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

Awww. rach I will be thinking of you. hope everything goes well.
Teej - doesn't it suck when you're anxious about something and then someone prolongs it and it's out of your control? I hope that nurse gets in soon and calls you!

Bec- it''s been a minute sweetie. I am glad you seem to be doing well, just cooking your little bun! Glad to hear you had yellow cm on your BFP, makes me a little hopeful!



Thx to all of you for your input on my chart. all of the charting stuff still confuses me. So if I oved cd 15 then I am 12dpo today and could probably test. I just don't want to. I have had "symptoms" a few months that turned into AF. blah. So, I am trying not to read into anything this month. The only things that have happened would be on Sunday (10dpo) I ate enchiladas for dinner and two hours later I was so nauseated I wanted to vomit so I just went to sleep. The next day (yesterday) I got a wave of nausea but it was over so so fast. For the last 2-3 days I have had cramping and yesterday's were mostly on the lower right side. Boobs aren't sore though. That glob of yellow cm was the strangest thing bc it was just there when I wiped, yuk. i checked cm today and it is whitish and creamy or lotiony (idk the difference) but it seems like a lot and I can't reach my cervix without trying real hard (lol!!). I am on CD 27. Unforunately my cycles are irregular. In the last 8 cycles my shortest was 27 and longest was 35. the last two were 33 and 31. who knows!?!? I think I will wait to test until CD 32if I still haven't seen AF.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol having a moment lol thanks bec xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Test test test high cervix is a good sign!!!!! Fx'd your up the duff!!!! Sure looks like it hunny xxx


----------



## Bec27

Haha! I did have a laugh about it Rach- don't worry! I got my bfp at 12dpo lifechanging, but test when you're comfortable :)


----------



## Teej

Life hun that all sounds really promising!!! Let us know as soon as you test xx

Well I just got back from hospital and all is fab :happydance: Baby was waving at us :) and measuring at 10 weeks which is about right as i'm 10 weeks on Thursday and she said it's give or take 5 days. I'm sooo relieved and a much happier bunny now :) 

As for the bloody midwife...... Got a missed call while I was having scan and she left a message stating that it was a message for Julie and that she had been told I wanted to speak to her, she's now done for the day so call the fetal assessment unit at the hospital if I have a question!?!?!?! Dumb bint couldn't get my name right and I told reception that I was calling to discuss my bloods which the hospital can't help with GGRRRRR thankfully she's not my usual midwife as she is on holiday this week so now got to wait till tomorrow and call her at a different surgery to get some answers!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay so pleased Tammy Hun xxx and stupid bloody midwife lol!!!! Am so pleased all is well xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sounds promising life x I'll cross everything this is your month xxx 

Yay! So pleased for you Tammy xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Yay Teej - I bet that was a relief!!

thanks guys for positive thoughts. I am not so sure this is my month thoiugh. After I updated this morning I went to the restroom and (warning TMI) some cm was in the water a few spots and it had rust colored spots so I wiped and sure enough a tiny spot of dark red blood, like a pen mark and a bit of brownish on the tissue. Probably AF starting. It has started with rust colored water colorish blood for a couple day for the past 2 cycles. I have checked for more blood each time I have been to the restroom since and not even a spot. This is so annoying! Might test today just to quit wondering and if it's negative but AF doesn't show within a week I will try again!


----------



## Teej

How long are your cycles hun, could it be IB?? Your temps are still looking great!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwwwww Tammy look at that baby in your belly xxx 
Docs at 11am.... 
Might have ov'd on cd21.... Just waiting for tomorrows temp for confirmation... Don't think I have done it though cos of the whole blood issue....


----------



## Teej

Hehe... was amazed at how much it has changed in 3 weeks!! 

Good Luck at the doc's hun, let us know how everything is when you get back xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Will do Hun xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wait till you see how big it is in about 2 weeks massive difference in fact at 11 +2 mine had massive arms and legs it's AMAZING xxx


----------



## Teej

BettyBoop152 said:


> Wait till you see how big it is in about 2 weeks massive difference in fact at 11 +2 mine had massive arms and legs it's AMAZING xxx

I can't wait, seems unreal that I only have 2 weeks and 2 days to go till my 12 week scan, last few weeks have flown by!!! xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

It feels flow getting to the day but when u look back it's amazing how fast it seems to have gone x
23 days till my 20 week scan Aaaaaargh can't wait to see whether it's got a willy or a minny haha xxx


----------



## Teej

hahaha... I've managed to talk OH round to my way of thinking about finding out the sex :) I can't believe how far along you are already!! time is flying by!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaay! I keep getting older people saying to me "why" but I just say it's for planning purposes and so I can bond more lol xxx I'm going Warrington Babies R Us the day after I find out to buy lots of cute things hehe xxx


----------



## Teej

lol, you and me both!! I know the MIL will be disgusted with us for finding out as she was with OH's cousin when she found out... apparently it's not the done thing!! I think this must be where OH got his initial view from! Thankfully his mate popped round last night who is due to be a daddy in 8 weeks and him and his mrs found out and he's so excited about it now... I think think that helped get my OH excited about finding out :) xxx


----------



## lifechanging

How exiting for both of you tammy and katie! Time has certainly flown by.
Rach good [email protected] appointment today.

@teej - I hope yesterday was ib but i'm trying not to put much into it. Plus I took a dollar store test last nite and bfn. I range from 28 - 35 day cycles today is day 28 and 13dpo according to ff... No blood since. I feel stomach pains often though, that can't be good. When checking cm from outside still wet. Tmi- i'm so gassy & been burping, yuk, then this morning I wake up with diarrhea, great... Fml. 
If af is coming I wish she'd just hurry but I'd rather her stay away.


----------



## Teej

That all still sounds promising hun!! As for the pains, you will get crampy AF type pains for several weeks in pregnancy anyway, I was convinced at first that AF was gonna show because of them! Gassy is good too... well kinda lol, i've become an animal since getting BFP :blush: Maybe last night was too late to test, level's are highest with fmu so FXed still hun xx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

lifechanging said:


> How exiting for both of you tammy and katie! Time has certainly flown by.
> Rach good [email protected] appointment today.
> 
> @teej - I hope yesterday was ib but i'm trying not to put much into it. Plus I took a dollar store test last nite and bfn. I range from 28 - 35 day cycles today is day 28 and 13dpo according to ff... No blood since. I feel stomach pains often though, that can't be good. When checking cm from outside still wet. Tmi- i'm so gassy & been burping, yuk, then this morning I wake up with diarrhea, great... Fml.
> If af is coming I wish she'd just hurry but I'd rather her stay away.

All sounds promising! I've had diarrhea since I found out I was pregnant so could be a symptom! Good luck! 

I have my 12 week scan on Saturday can't believe how quickly it's going now. The first 9 weeks dragged by and now time is just disappearing. Will be announcing to the world on Sunday if all is ok on Saturday. Can't wait to start buying stuff!

x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

My liver is poorly....possibly down to my medication!!!! It can cause liver damage!!!! Normal levels should be between 6-220 and mine is 693!!!! But everything else is fine!!!! So repeated tests in 3 months... :( great!!!! So going against medical peeps I am stopping my med's!!!!!


----------



## Teej

Oh no hun, is it irreversible?? Is there anything you can do to help it?? xxx

Mrs Hedgehog, I can't believe your almost 12 weeks!! has flown by!!! Good luck with the scan xxx


----------



## lifechanging

oh Rach that sucks. I hope you get more info soon. 

thx teej and Mrs hedgehog. Well, hopefully the dairrhhea and gas are good things bc otherwise they just suck!!


----------



## Pinga

Oh crap Rach that sounds rough, :hugs: how can you make it better?

Life your temps are still looking good Fx When you gonna test?

3dpo for me.....I hate this 2ww......drives me crakkers!:wacko:


----------



## Rachie Rach

From what I read livers can repair themselves but unsure of the damage.... Was advised not to let a drop of booze touch my lips!!!! Apparently there is a letter on way from hospital to do whatever they need to do :( .... Am destined for the knackers yard!!!! Lol... At least all other things are ok lol xxx


----------



## Teej

Well finally got my blood results and everything is great but i have unusual antibodies in my blood that they couldn't figure out what it is so gotta have bloods redone so they can test to see what it is!! Apparently it's not a problem to me or baby... just unusual - thats me!!! lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya Tammy xxx like me you are a medical mystery xxx


----------



## lifechanging

I don't know when I'll test again. Another small bit of brown blood today, like a pinprick. Almost threw up at work and still with the diarrhhea and I haven't eaten. If I am not preggers than I am sick!


----------



## Teej

Well will keep FXed for that BFP then hun!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Cd24 and ff saying I ov'd on cd21 which I thought I might have....
Not feeling reyt groovy today... Very much down in the dumps... This will be my last cycle... Fear I had better lay off baby making till I know what the crack is...


----------



## BettyBoop152

Everything crossed xxxx


----------



## Teej

Oh Rach hun, have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, well I'm still off work sick- have been in bed since Monday and am still ill! Unbelievable. Anyway, good to know all is well with bubba Tammy and hope they figure out what your antibodies are- at least you know they're not of any risk to you and bubs.

Lifechanging- when I got my bfp on 12dpo- it was with fmu and was v faint so fingers crossed you get your bfp soon- you certainly sound like you have the symptoms. Best of luck hun x

Rach, sorry to hear your blood results indicated some liver damage, really hope it is reversible. Must be hard to accept that your medication has caused you damage but remember that you need it- don't make any rash decisions about stopping it if it could cause you ill health in other areas x

Katie- nice to see you on here- how are you getting on? I was starting to enjoy being pregnant since the MS had worn off and energy seemed to have returned but seem unable to go back to my normal busy life without getting ill now! Oh well, still so happy and excited- have been buying loads of things for the nursery- sale on Mamas and Papas website and got amazing deals on interior bedding, curtains etc. Expecting them to arrive today so looking forward to getting those :) My mum has bought us the nursery furniture in lovely oak wood- so excited to get that at the end of May. Have you got much yet? I haven't got any clothes yet- want to wait till gender scan which is 3 weeks on Saturday :)

That reminds me...Tammy- congrats on OH chagning his mind on gender scan- have you booked an appointment yet or do get to find out at your 20 week scan? I was amazed when I read my valentines day card and hubby had written that we could find out- like yours he had been sooooo against it- never thought he'd change his mind but now he's so excited to know. 

Anyone have a feeling about what they're having? I have a feeling mine is a boy but I don't mind at all either way :)


----------



## Teej

Hey Bec, sorry to hear your having a rough time with illness hun!! Must be so exciting getting the nursery sorted though :) sadly I don't get to do that :( OH already has a son who stay's on weekends so baby and OH's son will be sharing a room - just gonna have to re-decorate to make it less... boyish, it's so chocka with his stuff too, he has far too much and is not going to like having to clear a lot of it out. 
I am so excited about finding out the sex now, thankfully so is OH now :) I have a feeling it may be a girl but that also may just be wishful thinking - funnily we can't come up with any boy's names we like, just girls... hopefully that's a sign!! Will be waiting till 20 week scan to find out too as private scans are so expensive and would rather put the money to something we need for baby :) xxx


----------



## Bec27

Yeah I could do with not having to have shelled out for our private scan but the NHS won't tell us at our 20 week scan- it varies from hospital to hospital- very annoying and seems so unfair others get to find out for free :nope: oh well. Have to wait till 21 weeks as well as that was the first Saturday free. Well, only 3 weeks left and sure it'll fly by :)


----------



## Teej

I'm sure it will hun, I can't get over how far along you are already!! saying that, I can't get over how far along I am already lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Just been looking at your scan bec and I'm gonna say girl xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Bec! I know what you mean I think I can do everything I used to do but nope I get shattered so easy!
I'm usually asleep for 10pm which is not like me AT ALL lol
Shame about the private scan but you will def get a better experience and I got a goody bag when I went!
Awww I think I'm the only pregnant lady who has yet to buy a single thing lol I'm going on a mad spree on the 2nd April after I've hopefully found out if it's team pink or blue xx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Tammy, I know what you mean- it's only 2 weeks till I'll be half way there! CRAZY! 

Thanks Rach, I would love a girl, we'll have to wait and see!

Katie, I'm glad I'm not the only one! I have to realise and accept I can't rush around and work as much as I did- hard when the pressures of life don't change though- just our abilities to cope with them! Our school are having an ofsted style review for a day on Monday which is pressure, pressure, pressure as we'll be observed teaching and our books and planning will probably all be monitored/scrutinised! :wacko:

I bought loads of stuff for our nursery :crib: on the mamas and papas website as there is a big sale on till Sunday. I saved a fortune! It arrived this morning and is GORGEOUS! But if you're waiting till after your scan it's not much good. We're decorating with neutrals- creams and beiges so it was easy- we plan on having more than one and don't want to have to re-paint the nursery should our next bubba be different sex. I can't wait till it all comes together :)


----------



## lifechanging

So exciting to hear about baby gender and decorating! I loved that part of it when I was pregnant with my last child. I am glad all of you (Teej, Bec, and Katie) seem to be doing well with your pregnancies besides of course the being tired which only gets worse!! Then you have your baby and hope it'll be better but it's EVEN WORSE!!! but worth it!

Well, yet again it isn't my month, still no AF today and just had those little brownish spots yesterday and day before but my temp dropped below the coverline today. Tried to chalk it up to being so cold in my room but I doubt it. Probably just AF on her way... oh well maybe this month. not too dissapointed bc maybe it's just not to be. perhaps two is all I need and I am blessed to have those two!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Life - don't be too disheartened till AF does arrive Hun could be late IB and some womens temps still drop!

Hmmmm might have a nosey on the website if there is a sale hehe xxx


----------



## Pinga

:hugs: sorry Life. At least this month you charted and have learnt something new about your cycle and you may now begin to see a pattern. A lady I met earlier told me it took her 2 years to conceive a 2nd child and she's a midwife. I think half the battle is getting the timing right, once we have that we are in with a good chance. Good luck for next cycle x


----------



## lifechanging

well after i posted had a red wipe in the morning so i used a tampon and now almost 4 hrs later, nothing on it. so annoying


----------



## Teej

It's not impossible to have some spotting at time of AF if your pregnant hun!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Life have you tested again? Try not to use tampons just incase xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies,

Hope you are ok Life?
Rach how are you bearing up without your Meds?

Hope everyone else is having a lovely Saturdayx

6dpo today and temps are good, had a few little cramps yesterday plus a headache but nothing to speak of. Beautifull day here so going outside in the garden to get the lawn cut.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Have a lovely day Pinga xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah am ok... Thanks for asking xxx 
Feel really good... Don't feel groggy like normal and yeah my mind is ticking more than usual but doesn't feel dull... Or going crackers wi thoughts.... 
Pinga your temps are looking good Hun... Mine a steadily raising so happy about that... 
Hope everyone else is ok xxx 
Much love xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Hey guys. thanks for the good thoughts but it was not my month Af arrived yesterday with a medium flow. Oh well. on to the next month!!
Hope you guys are enjoying the weekend. Spring Break time!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear AF got you Hun xxx big hug and lots of of :dust: for this cycle xxx


----------



## Teej

Life, sorry to hear AF got you hun - FXed for next cycle xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sorry bout the witch life xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Life - sorry the :witch: got you

Pinga and Rach - FX this is your month

MishC - how are you doing?

Hope all the beans are doing well.

Still a couple more weeks 'off' for me. Will be back to TTC towards the end of the month.


----------



## Pinga

Sorry it wasn't your month Life:hugs:


----------



## lifechanging

Guess my cycle's a little screwy again. I usually have AF for 5 days this time it was not nearly as heavy as usual and was only three days. I spotted on Thursday, medium flow on Friday and Saturday until evening then light and overnight into now Sunday morning just spotting.
It is all so confusing, also my temps are still not below coverline. Last month during AF temps were around 96.8 to 97 and right now it is 97.45 in the morning at wakeup and just now at noon 98.14. Something is wrong probably need to see a doctor. blah

Perhaps my symptoms were real and I had an early miscarriage or chemical, who knows.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Have you tested?


----------



## Teej

Life, I would test anyway just to be sure!! It's not impossible to have AF and be pregnant, especially if the period is different ant lighter than usual xx


----------



## Pinga

morning ladies,

Hope everyone is feeling better than me :cry: I can't stop blowing my nose caught Dd cold. 

8dpo today, temp is up but that could just be cause I am sick but did pee 4 times last night and loads of pee each time normally I only go once at 5 am. Hopefully thats a good sign. Don't feel anything though no cramping nothing.

Teej your scan pic is sweet, I remember being shocked at seeing a baby waving at me with my scan. Thought it would be like friends just a peanut. :dohh:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Snap I've got cold as well Pinga xxx


----------



## Pinga

Horrid horrid cold, I feel so grotty. Taking Dd to drs at 12. Although I think shes over the worst.
Hope you feel better soon. Gonna make a lemon and honey tea.


----------



## Teej

Pinga and Rach, both your charts are looking good!! FXed they stay high xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

well i am 7dpo and i have dipped today..usually dip around 9dpo....so we shall but see....but i had a dream my temp would dip...then shoot up....so we shall see....i also had a dream about a really dark haired baby...little chunk she was....and that i was beating up my hubbies cousin (that dream was about monday last week...) well we all went out this saturday and my hubbies cousin got jumped and beaten up!!!! also the whole japan earthquake think...when i was watching it...had really bad deja vu....was random...
Its driving me potty xxx lol....


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> well i am 7dpo and i have dipped today..usually dip around 9dpo....so we shall but see....but i had a dream my temp would dip...then shoot up....so we shall see....i also had a dream about a really dark haired baby...little chunk she was....and that i was beating up my hubbies cousin (that dream was about monday last week...) well we all went out this saturday and my hubbies cousin got jumped and beaten up!!!! also the whole japan earthquake think...when i was watching it...had really bad deja vu....was random...
> Its driving me potty xxx lol....

My Mums a bit like that with dreams. But don't forget the boxing day sunami pictures are very similar.
Take care x


----------



## Rachie Rach

I never saw any pics from that... Or watched news... Lol


----------



## Teej

That's all sounding very promising Rach!! I had some bizarre pregnancy dreams just before I got my BFP xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

We shall see lol x 
I was stood brushing my teeth earlier and drew looked at me and said 'flipping eck Hun look at the size of your belly!!!! Are you sure your not pregnant??? You look about full term'..... Cheeky *******!!!! But after he said that I looked down and thought damn you do look at least 20 weeks gone!!!! Lol.... Guessing liver is quite bad cos they say you bloat!!!!


----------



## lifechanging

sorry didn't come back on yesterday. I did test and it was neg and of course right afterwards my AF came back but very light. whatever it was a strange AF this cycle.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Aww I was crossing everything for you, such a shame xxx sending lots of :dust: for this cycle xxxx


----------



## Pinga

Morning ladies,
9dpo and still nothing, no niggles or twinges just full of head cold and feel dizzy with snot!
Have ordered 20 ic and 2 lloyds pharmcey hpts from ebay. Should be here in time to test. 
My temps are high..... but I am sick..... haven't got a mid cycle dip this month either:shrug:
Good Luck:dust::dust: happy baby shopping :crib: and :hugs::wine: depending on where your at!


----------



## Teej

Hey Pinga, having a cold is a good sign in itself hun and you still have time for that imp dip to show!! Your charts looking great xx good luck hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh really not happy!!!! Just got my monthly consignment of hpts and thought I'll do one so bust the bad boy out and bam lo and behold second pink line I was like omg omg but then looked and thought mmmmm packaging different to others in packet.... So opened another and dipped in same wee and bam no sodding line!!!! Guessing they've put a sodding lh strip in with hpts!!!! Doesnt say on packet it is a lh strip or hpt!!!!! I know it's too early to test but that lovely poas addiction had to be served lol.... Am so gonna complain to the person I bought em off :( x


----------



## Pinga

Give them what for.
My hpt's came too and I poas too :haha: BFN knew it would be but couldn't help myself :dohh:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol xxx what we like pinga xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies :flower:

10dpo and :bfn: this morning. 

Still no cramps no nothing. Temp is a little lower than yesterday but still high, I hope this isan't the start of the nose dive!

MishC I hope your little girl is better now?


----------



## Teej

Morning Pinga, 10dpo is still early so FXed that you get your BFP this month xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i know what ya mean pinga...mine has not fully recovered from the dip at 7dpo....it up but not jumped up like i'd hoped....did a hpt as well and there YET AGAIN....is a faint line but it looks grey...plus read loadsa bad reviews about the hpts i've got always giving lines....so gonna head out soon and buy some frer's for later in the dpo....am only 9dpo today...


----------



## Rachie Rach

your chart looks better than mine hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

morning tammy how are you hun? xxx


----------



## Pinga

I know Teej but just had to test you know how it is. 
Rach I am waiting on soms lloyds pharmacy test I got off ebay. They are pink dye and have a cross if your pg. I like those i think I used that type with my first.

Kind of wish I knew which way this was going, sick of the waiting it always slows down towards the end.


----------



## Rachie Rach

yeah i know what you mean....i used predictors wi me boys...never used owt else...but no where near me sells em anymore.....so frers or clearblues....


----------



## Teej

Hey Rach, i'm great thanks hun :) feeling loads better as MS has gone now and have more energy (although still not a lot lol) I know I probably shouldn't but I keep prodding to see if I can feel a bump yet lol - think it's gonna be a good few weeks yet though lol. 

FXed for your test hun, really hope they are not false positives!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

That me looking like I'm out!!!! Temp dropping... :( 
Baby making coming to an end.... :(


----------



## Teej

Oh Rach, it's still not impossible to get that BFP, your temp is still above cover line hun xx If AF does show will you stop TTC for good or just give it a rest to get yourself sorted xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Heartbroken....


----------



## Teej

Im not surprised hun, I couldn't imagine having to give up trying, will keep FXed for this cycle, maybe concentrating on yourself for a while isn't such a bad thing with what your body has been through huge :hugs: hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not too sure probs give up... Until I know what's happening... :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hope this has worked.... The latest nasty evap from crappy hpts!!!!
 



Attached Files:







75e6eaf9.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rachie Rach

Same one bit drier!!!! Evil evil evil!!!!
 



Attached Files:







f7638531.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Teej

Are you sure it's just an evap hun???? How many have you had like this now? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Had some faint ones yesterday....i will bob out and buy some frers...


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hope they are true lines and you can finally have some good news xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hope so Kate but really not that lucky lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Clear bfn on a SD hpt.... Saving frers one SD left and 2 frer...
 



Attached Files:







cfb8bad0.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pinga

Hi rach sorry your going through all of this again. Are you sure they are not opk's? My opk's are green and hpt's are blue?


----------



## Pinga

Otherwise they look positive to me, I never get evaps that bad.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah pinga Hun they hpts.... Says hpt on em as well xxx I did an opk few days back and got a line (at the time thought it was a hpt) I'll post that pic....Gimme a mo x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Opk that I thought was a hpt.... How cruel!!!! Lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







9773ab27.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pinga

Well I have done 2 hpt's today, ic green handle and bfn and blue dye and bfn. no evaps, so they could be positive. I would hold off testing if its doing your head in and wait for 2 days and see what happens. When is af due?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Af due Sunday Hun xxx think I am gonna try wait it out now... 
Sorry bout the bfn's Hun xxx when she due for u? Xxx


----------



## Pinga

Sunday or monday and my temp is on the way down, doesn't look like its my month....again


----------



## Teej

Pinga hun, sorry you got BFN's hun, still a few day's to go though so FXed still xx

Rach, I think Pinga's right hun, they look pretty positive to me!! Wait it out a couple of day's and test again, it may even be worth getting a frer or digi xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Got some frers here gonna save em...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Errrrrggggghhhhhh frogs humping on my front door step!!!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Dirty frogs!!!!! Lmfao
 



Attached Files:







bad79a37.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Teej

LMFAO... we just get cat's pi**ing on our door step... grrrrr bloody things, i'm surprised my OH hasn't killed them yet.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey ladies.... Hope your all well... Xxx stomach ache today... Ad due Sunday.... Shes gonna come...I just know it!!!!


----------



## Teej

Hey hun, am keeping FXed that she doesn't show!!! 

I'm a little down today, went to doc's this morning with a pain in my armpit and she found a lump :( I've had bloods done to check my cell count and get the results Monday morning, doc didn't seem too worried but said there is something there and got to go for an ultrasound to check what it is so they can start treating it - worst thing was she had to check my breasts for any lumps... they hurt like hell as it is and she went to town on them, was almost in tears!!


----------



## Pinga

Hi Teej,
Try not to stress too much, :hugs: the are so many hormonal changes going on in your body at the moment its probably nothing bad. Did they ever figure out what was going on with your blood before?

12 dpo for me and BFN still due monday. Dd won't take a nap so going to venture out to the garden center in the horrid rain.

Fx the witch is on her hols this weekend Rach........for both of us!


----------



## Teej

Hey Pinga, it's been painful for 4 months now, really should have gone before but didn't think it was anything to worry about and figured the pain would go, the doc didn't seem too worried though so i'm sure it's nothing too bad, just a little nervous waiting to hear about my blood cell count. I've still got to have more bloods done for the abnormal anti bodies, will be having them done week after next so will find out in a few weeks. 

Will be keeping my FXed for you both too, really hope you get your BFP's this month xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Think af is coming.... Keep getting cramps and my back is hurting :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

Arrrrgggghhhhh sodding green tests.... Gonna get one of the boys to pee on one lmfao....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol forgot to add pics!!!! Durrrrrhhhh
 



Attached Files:







8e5f4b90.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 6









0a208cf9.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rachie Rach

Tammy hopefully hunny its like pinga said something hormonal...xxx try not to worry too much hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

My asda hpt from this morning (pic took at 10 mins)
 



Attached Files:







5708a2fa.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rachie Rach

Here talking to myself lmfao.... Here is Sunday's ic... Huge temp drop... Af due today... Not here yet!!!! But she's gonna be!!!! I know it!!!!
 



Attached Files:







c9218f6e.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rachie Rach

Smu very concentrated... SD own brand hpt...
 



Attached Files:







6bb4ab51.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rachie Rach

It would have shown by now if I was up duff... :(


----------



## Teej

Oh hun, sorry you got so many BFN's, when is AF due?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Today.... Lol huge temp drop... She's a coming :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

Maybe I'm just not meant to have anymore babies :(


----------



## Pinga

I'm out, witch came a day early.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

hope you are all well :) sorry to hear you got your AF today Pinga :( Hope yours doesn't show up Rach. 

Sorry to hear you've had a bit of a scare Tammy, I know that when lumps hurt though they usually tend to be harmless so that's prob why your doc didn't seem too concerned. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about, they would have acted v quickly if they thought it was. So stay positive and try not to stress. Look after you and bubba. Hope the pregnancy side of things is going well. How are you feeling these days- morning sickness, tiredness etc?

I started feeling the baby move last week which is just amazing. Loving every minute of it now and looking forward to seeing baby again on Thursday for my 20 week scan. Hoping all is healthy :)

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well, mums to be, bumps and TTC'ers. Best of luck to all of you still waiting, it must be so hard each month, I know it drove me crazy. Just keep trying and it will all be worth it when you get that bfp.

:dust: to all x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww pinga gutted for ya Hun xxx 
It's an amazing feeling init to feel life inside you...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmmmm.... Think I spoke too soon.... Had some blood streaked cm.... So that's me over and out.... 
I will still stay round lurking....waiting for future :bfp: and bumps becoming little bundles of joy xxx 
You guys have been amazing... Listening to me whine on about everything.... I am very sad that I cannot continue along this journey with you all :cry: 
Much love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear both pinga and rach are out xxxx big hug xxxx
Bec I've been feeling baby the last few days it's amazing! Can't wait to see him/her in 2 weeks xx good luck with your scan xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pinga and Rach - sorry to hear AF got you :hugs:

Rach - hopefully things will turn around for you soon and you can start ttc again

Teej - hope everything turns out ok, I'm sure it will :hugs:

Glad to hear the beans out there are doing well.

I come off the pill this week so will start back to ttc next Monday or so. I'm going to try not to symptom spot or come to the boards as much as I have done in previous cycles though so I don't get my hopes up too much. 

Lots of dust ladies :dust:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi mrs bear hope your well xxx good luck with your future cycles hopefully you won't need more than one xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

And only had a tiny streak of blood in cm... No flow as yet xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach, I am so sorry hun!! I really hoped you would get your BFP, hopefully a bit of a break will get your body back on track and you'll be able to start TTC again xxx

Pinga, again hun, i'm sorry AF showed!! FXed next month is your month! xxx

Mrs Bear, I can understand you not wanting to get hopes up too much, if we don't see much of you, I hope everything goes well and we get a BFP announcement from you soon xxx

Bec, I'm feeling sooo much better, morning sickness has gone, I have a little more energy although still very tired, got my 12 week scan on Friday and can't wait, just wanna know bubba's doing great so we can announce it to the world lol - I can't wait to start feeling movements either, I bet it feel's amazing :) glad to hear all is going well for you - will you be finding out the sex of baby at 20 week scan?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well no af... 14dpo... Temps just on coverline... Cervix soft closed and midway up.... I have cervical errosion so that might have released a bit of blood... Bfn again this am on a tesco test but faint line on the shitty green handled hpt.... Am now thinking maybe I ov'd 2 days later which would put me 12 dpo af would be due tomorrow.... Oh god dunno...


----------



## Rachie Rach

She got me :cry:


----------



## lifechanging

Pinga and Rach - Sorry AF got you girls. It seems neverending, I know. 
Mrs. bear - I hope that what you have been doing works for you and you get your BFP soon!

Bec, Katie, and Teej- it's so great to hear that your bumps are coming along well. how exciting!

Teej- I got a lump in my armpit when I was younger and it was painful upon pressing it and I was sent for ultrasounds and it turned out to be tissue.. still there but nothing. I am hoping yours is something like that too.

I am on CD11 so hopefully coming into my fertile period, not that it matters anymore. BDing at the right time has not paid off yet!!


----------



## Teej

Rach, so sorry hun, hoped and prayed AF would stay away xxx

Life, Thanks hun - well I got my blood results back and my cell count is normal which is great :) hopefully it's just as you said!! I know it's been hurting a damn sight more since doc had a poke :( FXed that you catch that :spermy: this month too hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Feeling really poorly today.... Full of cold, sore throat and gunked up eyes... I've only just got up... 12.26pm.... Whoopsies.... 
Catch that eggy life Hun xxx


----------



## Teej

You obviously needed the rest hun, hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi all,

Rach sorry af came. Take some time to get well and healthy and then take it from there. :hugs:

Teej I am glad your bloods were good. What are they doing about the lump? apart from poking it!

Life get bedding girl, try not to loose hope, you just never know.:thumbup:

Mrs Bear goodluck for upcoming cycle.

My little one has tonsilitus and is very poorly. Has anyone heard from MishC? Last I heard her little one was really sick.


----------



## Teej

Hey Pinga, Thanks and other than poking it - nothing at the min lol, waiting for an app from the hospital for an ultrasound on my armpit so they can see what it is, they don't wanna just start throwing drugs down my throat before then with me being pregnant. 

Sorry to hear your little one isn't well - hopefully will get better soon xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Teej - hope it all comes back fine soon!
rach hope you feel better
Pinga hope your daughter feels better
Also Rach, Pinga, and Teej - thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies, hope you are all well, sorry not to see any more bfp's yet. Fingers crossed for those still waiting.

Tammy have you got an appointment through for your lump yet? Hope you're ok hun.

Sorry AF got you Rach. Hope your little one is better Pinga.

Good luck Life- lots of :dust: coming your way!

I had my 20 week scan on Thursday- can't believe I'm half way there now! Unfortunately my hospital have a policy not to tell people the sex so I have had to book a private scan for next Saturday. Our bubba is all healthy though and growing well which was such great news. It is such a mover as well, wriggles around so much and gave the sonographer a hard time taking measurements etc! 

Any of you take a guess as to what it is from my avatar pic? (I'm so impatient!)


----------



## Teej

Hey Bec, so glad all went well :) sorry i'm crap at nub guesses! 
I have an app now for an ultrasound on my armpit for 27th April so they should figure out what it is then xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

sorry hun pic not very clear down there lol...plus at that weekage its hard to tell....
Glad to hear all is well....xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Boy profile though xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm guessing boy  so excited for you hun! If my hospital opt out of telling me or can't I'm def gonna go private too so fingers crossed I get to know without the extra cost xxxx


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - I haven't been on in ages i've been so busy!!

Sorry no one else has got a BFP there has to be a few due anytime now!

So what have i missed, does anyone know ther sex of their baby yet? Anyone thought of names etc?

Its safe to say ive not been trying at all due to my daughter been ill but on the plus side she's now back to full health. She had a really bad virus called the rotavirus which lasted for 3 weeks and then she picked up something else and lost her voice and got a really bad cough.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww Mish sounds awful but am glad she is back to full health and who knows if you DTD even once it may have been enough even without trying xxxx


----------



## Teej

Oh God Mish, sounds like your daughter has really been through it hun, really glad she is on the mend now though!!! And Katie's right, you never know!! not really thinking about it you may have caught without trying xx GL hun xx


----------



## lifechanging

Hey ladies! It seems that every month there is a small lull in our thread! Guess we are busy or not thinking about conceiving at that time! Well I am on CD17 today. Kind of confused as I had EWCM on Friday and Saturday morning now back to creamy kinda sticky but no temp increase! My temps are a mess this month and I have been waking up around 3am and 5 am then again at 6 and temping then. Blah... Also it is unseasonably cold here this past week. Don't know if any or all of those things have affected my temps but it's making me angry. Yesterday(Saturday) I had some cramping and cm changed midday so I am convinced I Od yesterday. Last BD was thursday nite though. We will see!

How is everyone?


----------



## Teej

Hey Life, there is every chance that you waking up an hour or so before temping can affect your temps at 6am, I believe your supposed to have 3 hours undisturbed sleep before taking temp. FXed that you caught :spermy: and get your BFP this month though hun xxx


----------



## MishC

Well i think AF is due on Wednesday. I have no sign/symptoms so i'm not holding my breath. I have a headache from hell but i think there is a virus of some sort going round the Leeds area at the moment which is effecting heads lol (or that's what ive been told by a girl i work with).

I think i'll know when i'm pregnant because i'll never forget the pains i got before i found out i was pregnant with Elissa, that was the only reason i took a test with her (i googled period type pains but no period i nearly chocked when it said possible pregnancy lol). Until i feel those pains i'll know i'm not pregnant.


----------



## BettyBoop152

I wouldn't rely on that Mish every pregnancy is different xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Bec - my guess is boy, but I really have no clue
Life - FX you caught the eggie. I would take your temp whenever you wake up rather than waiting til 6. They are more likely to be accurate even if not at the same time than with just an hour sleep
MishC - glad your daughter is feeling better, hopefully you will have a BFP even if no symptoms
Pinga - hope your little one is better soon
Hope everyone else is doing well

I am officially TTC again - went to Dr today and start my meds back up again tonight. If all goes well I should be in the TWW by mid April.

:dust:


----------



## lifechanging

thx mrs. bear for that info. and good luck with ttc again. fx for you.

Here's a question for you experts(!) what the hell is going on with my body???
I am currently on CD18. Pretty sure I oved on CD16 bc of temp shift but really thought it was 15 bc of cramps and cm... whatever it gets worse so this morning my temp rose and then I had kind of watery lotion like cm but only if I checked. Then thsi afternoon I had a watery type cm on my panties (sorry about tmi) it made small roundissh stains. wtf is going on? am i just now entering my fertile periodHmmmm


----------



## BettyBoop152

Maybe your body tried to ovulate but didn't release an egg? Or maybe you ovulated and caught the egg? I'm crap with temping etc so not too sure? I'd BD just incase Hun xxx


----------



## Teej

Yay Mrs Bear!! really hope you get your BFP this time round hun, will keep FXed for you xxx

Life... ???? really don't know sorry hun, certainly looks like you OVed around cd15 and your temps are good and high, just keep at it just in case xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Everyone

Little one is on round 2 of antibiotics but is getting better slowly. MishC glad your little girl is better too. Good Luck for this cycle.

Life I always cramp when I get my LH surge ( confirmed with OPK) then you Ov between 12 and 36 hours later, and you might not feel anything when you actually ov. 

Good luck with your new cycle Mrs Bear.

7 days to Ov :happydance:


----------



## lifechanging

Thanks Katie, teej, and Pinga for the info. I am just confused I guess. My temp stayed up today and ff drew crosshairs on CD16... who knows. Maybe like Pinga said the cramps on Friday were from the LH surge (they only lasted like 5-10 mins but were noticeable!) and then I Oed on Saturday. Oh well, guess it doesn't matter bc if I Oed on Saturday last BD before that was Thursday nite so I am probably out this cycle anyways. I know sperm can live for 5 days but I read that although it can live for 5 days the chances of it fertilizing an egg are slim at that point. Whatever. We will see in about 11 days I guess. My LP is about 13 days.

Hope Pinga and MischC that your daughters are doing better! 
Also hope that you preggo ladies are cooking those buns well!
Where's Rach? She seems to have disappeared for a bit on here!


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies

Life - There is always hope, you never know. Just look at tammy, she said she oly dtd twice the month she fell pregnant.

Pingu - I hope you daughter gets better soon. Its awful when their poorly isn't it you worry so much.

Mrs Bear - Good luck with this Cycle :)

I think AF is due tomorrow or possibally today. Still no signs of anything only this really really abd head which i've had for 6 days now!
Boop - you're right i guess every prenancy is different so i suppose you never know.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi life I'm here just lurking in the background...lol... I also think you ovd round cd15/16... I have fingers crossed for ya Hun xxx you never know maybe you have done enough.... Maybe one little spermy will be lurking around... Lol xxx 

Mishc and pinga hope your little Girlies feel better soon... Hugs for em xxx 

Well last night I spent bout 3hours+ in a&e wi cam (middle un) he fell of his bike and split just above his lip open!!!! Proper big gash but an inch long and blood every where.... So they glued him up and steri stripped it... Bless him... This morning he is so swollen... And can hardly talk... But he's been a trooper and gone to school bless him.... 
But apart from my clumsy child I am well... Waiting on June for second round of bloods to see what's gonna happen with my liver.... :/


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ohhhhh gud luck mish xxx :witch: stay away!!!!! Xxx


----------



## MishC

Rach - What's wrong with your liver? I've missed loads with not been around for a while.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Had some blood tests and my lft levels were abnormally high... They think I could be down to my bipolar meds... So I have stopped taking them and totally detoxing my life.... No booze... No bad foods... Excercise more..... Blah blah blah lol... Waiting on more blood tests, scan and possible biopsy :(....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Had some blood tests and my lft levels were abnormally high... They think I could be down to my bipolar meds... So I have stopped taking them and totally detoxing my life.... No booze... No bad foods... Excercise more..... Blah blah blah lol... Waiting on more blood tests, scan and possible biopsy :(....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Life - I can see why FF said CD16, but it is also possible that you O'd overnight from CD15-16 and your temp may not have gone up in time for temping. Don't count yourself out yet, you never know.

Rach - hope everything works out ok. Glad your son wasn't hurt worse too.

Thx for the good luck everybody :baby:


----------



## MishC

Rach - Hopefully stopping taking the meds might do the trick! And a healthy-er lifestyle is always a good thing :)

Well AF is due today (i think) but no sign of it as of yet. My stomach has been rumbling since last night but other than that everything is as it usually is.

I've had to book a doctors appointment for myself as i have a headache from hell. I've had it for 8 days and it's getting worse by the day and paracetamol does nothing for it so boots gave me something stronger and that not taking the pain fully away.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fingers crossed AF stays away and the headaches could be a good sign xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Ouch put my back out!!!! Bloody nerve in my back it trapped again...my legs are sooooo not working right now lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx mishc xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Drugged up Rachael... On some strong anti inflams and tramadol.... I know I was not gonna take any meds but the pain is worse than anything I've ever felt before.... Yes that includes labour!!!!! Hopefully I'll get some sleep now.... 
Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Ouch sorry to hear that Rach!
Well I don't know what's going on. CD21 right now, temps stayed up went up a little more today from 97.45 to 97.58 Just confused bc if I Od on CD16 then my cervix shouldn't be high, right? and I shouldn't have really any CM but for the past 3 days I have had like a watery lotion tyupe cm, not a lot but enough to (TMI alert) stain my panties the first day of it... wtf? I guess we will find out in a week, not much hope though but it's okay!


----------



## Rachie Rach

A high cervix is a good sign and I always get lotiony type cm after ov... I hope you catch it this cycle hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

Life, like Rach said a high cervix is a good sign hun, FXed that you get your bfp, so hopeful for you xxx

Mish, sorry to hear about your hadache hun, they are awful when they just wont go away, how are you doing now, any sign of af? xxx

Rach, i don't envy you hun, Tramadol made me so ill when i had them for my back! Really hope your eases off soon hun xxx

Ilm all good just completely kackered! Had such a busy week already and i just can't keep up lol, seeing my baby sister today and can't wait but i know i'm gonna be done for tonight now lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Have fun Teej xxx
Mish I'm convinced your going to get your BFP fingers crossed xxx


----------



## MishC

Af came on Wednesday evening as expected. 

You'll all think im crazy but we think i concieved my daughter because i was taking something called Melanotan. It isn't exactly legal, its a substance which is used to help people get a tan but the other effects of it are it's an apitite suppresant, enhanced labido and one that i found out after i fell pregnant it is does something to enhance your fertility (hense how i fell pregnant by accident last time). I'm going to use it for the next 2 month and see how i get on with it.

I don not advise other people to take this as it isn't legal and the long term side effects of it are still not known. Its in phase III of himan trialing so it's looking good but it is not used for fertility is is used as a method to tanning which involves is messing around with the hormones related to your melanon.


----------



## MishC

Oh and my headache has gone, its just went as quick as it came. I have no idea what it was or why i had it but im tankful its no longer here.

Boop - I'm afraid there was no pee-ing on a stick for me this month but maybe next month or the one after.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. We went for our private gender scan today and it's a BOY!!!!! :blue: My hubby is over the moon as he soooo wanted a son. I am thrilled too, can't wait to meet our little man :)

Hope all the other bubbas are doing well- anyone else finding out gender? Good luck to those of you still TTC x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

yay bec nice one hun xxx am so pleased for you hun xxx not long now i see xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Sorry af got you mishc. Surely I'll be right behind you next week..

Bec- yay!!! I'm so happy for you. Congrats on your boy, now time for names


----------



## BettyBoop152

Oh no life I didn't see the other post sorry AF got ya xx

Bec yaaaay so please for you! I had my 20 week scan on Friday and it's a girl lol xxx


----------



## lifechanging

A boy for Bec and a girl for Katie!!! So cute! Congrats to both of you...

Katie, Af hasn't gotten me. I was just saying that it probably will by the end of the week. 

Not too hopeful for this cycle, no "symptoms"... perhaps that a good thing though since I have had "symptoms" many times and turned out to be just AF. Yesterday wa CD24 for me and I had one cramp (yep, just one second of cramping) at like 11pm last nite. It seemed to be in the middle of my lower abdomen. Then I got it again this morning for one second then nothing again. Probably AF making her way to me. I am only around 8dpo i think. My chart is a little weird.Charting was cool. It seems great to know where you are in your cycle and what's happening with your body but when it's just confusing bc things don't add up..it's not fun anymore! ;-)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ah sorry Hun fx'd she stays away xx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks ladies,

a girl Katie- how lovely- I really want my next one to be a girl :)

Hoping the :witch: stays away for you life- it's definitely about time you got your BFP!

How is your little one Tammy? Hope you're both good, how did your 12 week scan go? 

Don't know if Mrs Hedgehog still comes on here? Haven't seen any posts from her in a while, if you're reading this Mrs H, I hope you and bubs are doing well :)

Mrs Bear, Mish and Pinga good luck to you all with TTC.

How are you getting on Rach, I know you're taking a break 'cos of your liver- any news or still waiting?

Hugs and :dust: to all x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Still waiting bec Hun xxx


----------



## Teej

Mish, sorry AF go you hun xxx

Bec, 12 week scan went great!! All was good and can't wait to find out what were having, which will be on my birthday in May :) Congrats on a boy hun :) so pleased you got what you wanted xxx


----------



## lifechanging

hi ladies. So i don't know if any of you saw my posts in the 2ww forum but yesterday (8dpo) i checked my cervix, don't ask me why I don't know I wa just curiou I guess. Well, anyway I don't know if I scratched it or if I already had blood but when I checked my (TMI>>) fingers I had some red blood and a good amount of milky cm. an hour later I peed and got about 3 drop of brown tinged cm, then a couple more hours later got a light red streaked wipe.

So either I scratched myslef (btw cervix was med-high and felt kind of open not sure about that stuff though!), I'm getting AF spotting early (yesterday was CD24 of a typically 28-33 day cycle) or I was having IB and I disrupted it! My temp went up again today. check my chart. Just now, another dk reddish wipe (like watery looking)

I'm confused. My luck, it's probably an early AF. Which wouldn't be so bad, I'd like more regular cycles ad shorter ones but then this LP would be really short (9dpo today)

Any ideas? How are the rest of you getting along this month?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi life Hun you could have scratched it but it could be ib... Wait a few days and test xxx your cervix being highish and a high temp is good xxx your right at the time when ib would be taking place xxx have everything crossed for ya Hunny xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Wow just looked at your chart.... If it rises again it'll be going trip... Looking good xxx


----------



## lifechanging

thank rach. i hope so...fx but not trying to get too excited!

how are you sweetie? Any news?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah Backs getting better.... Not heard anything about what they are gonna do about liver... :/ am at the psychiatrist on Wednesday I'll be asking them what's gonna happen... They seem to rush things along quicker than our gp... Lol... 
I can understand ya not getting excited... I'd be the same... But am hoping for the best for ya hunny xxx


----------



## lifechanging

good luck at your psych appt Rach. i hope they give you some answers and can help you. 

I think I am probably out. that spotting quit after 8am so 12 hours ago but I am getting a little crampy in my lower abdomen and my thighs feel sore. some months this hapens to me before AF. I am only 9dpo and my LP is usually 13 or 14 days so it seems a little bit early but maybe not. BLAHBLAHBLAH!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh bless ya... It sucks this ttc malarky... wish there was a really early way of knowing....


----------



## Teej

Life hun that does sound promising!! I really hope it was IB, your temps are fab - will keep fXed for you hun xxx

Rach, i'm pleased your back is feeling better hun and really hope they get something sorted with your live soon xxx


----------



## lifechanging

well 11dpo now and nothing major to report. My temps went up, down, up and I haven't had anymore potting. That wa only on 8dpo and the early morning of 9dpo but nothing since. I quite stupidly checked my cervix again last nite and no more blood there. I am guessing it is AF coming though bc I am due on Saturday and I felt kind of tight (that happened last month too. I can reach my cervix but it seems highish, maybe medium. I am really no good with the cp thing, especially the open or closed, can't tell. Anyway took an hpt last nite BF... I was 10dpo and it wa at 11pm though so maybe too early and not good urine, should have waited for this morning.

Anyhow, I am rambling... Any news from any of you???


----------



## Teej

Life hun, I would say that would have been a bad time to test, your still not out!! Your temps are still high which is a fab sign!! and the temp dip may have been an imp dip - it's around the same time you said you had your spotting so there is a good chance that was implantation spotting, really keeping FXed for you hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

No real news from me....shrink wants me back on full meds with an increase of 5mg in 8 weeks...she doesn't think i am coping very well...she thinks i am heading for a big swing...cos i have been sleeping too much and my temper is through the roof at the mo...
On the liver side she said not to worry too much...it is high but apparently she looked back through all my records and it has been higher...and nothing was said or done...so...mmmmmm.....so gonna have a word wi drew and see if we should saddle back up....:) and if he says yeah....i am just going into my fertile period lol....

Life: Don't give up yet hun...like tammy said when you tested wasn't really a good time...your temps are still high so hopefully they'll stay that way....fx'd xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx Much love to you all xxx


----------



## lifechanging

thanks Rach and Teej- My hopes aren't too high. I got a pinprick of blood just now when i wiped. Literally a pinprick, am pretty sure AF is coming as I have crampy feelings too. Blah!!

Gl rach if you decided to take advatage of your fertile pd!


----------



## Teej

I also had the crampy period pains Life, in fact I had them for weeks, i'm hopeful for you even if your not lol xxx

Rach, that's great news about your liver hun!! FXed you saddle back up too :winkwink: xxx


----------



## lifechanging

Thanks Teej... That's good to hear! I haven't had anymore pinpricks since this morning so hopefully! I am at 11dpo and the months when I spotted before my period came this is about when it happened (about 10dpo and on and off til AF) but it was brownish. who knows... I will not test again til Sat unless I develop some serious symptoms like nausea or tendeer breasts!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fx'd for ya hunny xxx


----------



## Teej

Really hope it's your month Life xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey peeps.... Hope y'all well xxx 
Life Hun how's it going... You not updated your chart.... :( 
Tammy 3rd of October they given you.... Yay :happydance: cannot wait to see pics :)
Bec how ya doing Hun? Hope you and bump are ok xxx 
Katie hope your well Hun and bump.. Xxx 
Mrs bear... Not heard from you for a while hope your good xxx 
Mrs hedgehog hope your well too how far along are you now? 
Mishc how's you Hun? Hope your ok xxx 

I am ok... My back keeps threatening to go again bloody thing!!!! I cannot believe how tired I am at the mo.... 12 hours sleep is just not enough it seems lol x
And.... We are saddling back up.... Yeehawww lol...


----------



## lifechanging

hey rach. I just updtaed. way different time zone than you. I am in the US mountain time. so as i tye this it is 540am. 
My temps went up and down, up and down. It is hard to know bc I wake up twice most nites at about the same time..2 and 4 so annoying.

Whatever 12 dpo. I have funny "crampy" but not painful feelings that shift sides on my body but they are not lower abdomen they seem to be at my ribs and sometimes at my belly button. don't know if I have had this before but it seems unfamiliar. on the upside i am still not spotting since the pinprick of blood yesterday and the 8 and 9dpo fiasco! I checked cervix last nite and today bc I thought id rather see the blood nd know af is coming than wonder. No blood! strange cervix though. It is not really low but everything is really tight down there and feels squishy and cramped.. Maybe AF coming.

Anyways... so you guys are going to keep trying!!! Well, good luck in your fertile perdiod is that still coming up or did you miss it this month?


----------



## lifechanging

Of course.....
Take it all back....
Right after I posted went to bathroom and there she is that witch! super light red wipe, pink really.... blah! On to next cycle probably red bleed tomorrow, pretty much right on time since today is 12dpo.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww the sodding cow bag!!!!! Hugs Hun xxx


----------



## lifechanging

I hate my cycle! So, 5 hours ago with the pink wipe and nothing now. I am beginning to wonder if I am aggravating my poor cervix!!! I better quit, seriously it just complicates things anyways and doesn't help me determine anything. I can't even tell the difference in positions, firmness or opening!! So, i quit. Time to stop prodding the cervix!
Still expecting AF in full on Saturday... we will see if she shows up


----------



## Teej

Thanks Rach, I can't wait to see peanut at the 20 week scan :) so excited to see what we are having, OH's son is constantly walking around with his fingers crossed and when we asked him why he said he's keeping them crossed for a sister... aww bless him, really melted my heart :) xxx

Life, it must be so frustrating for you hun!! maybe it is just because your aggravating your cervix!?!? I hope so and you get your BFP xx


----------



## Teej

Oh and... YAY Rach, well chuffed that your saddling back up hun!! FXed xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh life hunny.... I bet it is driving you mad!!!! And maybe your annoying your cervix... Have you got cervical erosion? Cos that makes your cervix bleed a bit?!!!! I have an eroded cervix and mine bleeds if I prod and poke it too much :/ still got everything crossed for ya... But not me legs!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Ladies,

I'm still here but trying not to get on the boards too much this cycle to see if it makes it all less stressful. I check in to read posts and keep up with everybody though. 

Rach - glad to hear you might be starting back up again with ttc
Life - I have a hard time determining what cp, open/closed, etc are too. FX it wasn't AF after all
Teej - glad all is going well, looking forward to hearing if it is a boy or a girl.
Bec and Betty - congrats on finding out your baby's sex. so excited for you 
MishC - hope you are doing well

I go to the Dr early tomorrow morning to have another scan and see if any egg follicles have developed enough. If the meds did what they were supposed to I expect to have my next IUI on Tuesday. We shall see...


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hope everything went well and you can do the IUI xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good news and bad news - I had 6 egg follicles develop but they may not let me do the IUI with that many. The person who did the scan is going to talk to the doctor. What is even more annoying is neither of them have ever worked on my case at all. My doctor is out of town so essentially two people I have never met get to decide it for me.

Don't get me wrong, I don't want 6 babies either, but if I have 3 and still get BFNs I would think the odds of me getting 6 with such low sperm counts is pretty microscopic.

Don't know either way yet, they are supposed to call me...

*Update:*
Good news - Dr office called and said the Dr doesn't think with our history I have a high risk for high order multiples. So we are cleared to do an IUI on Tuesday. I am inclined to go ahead and do the IUI. I've sent a message to DH to get his opinion on it though since there is a risk involved and I don't want to go forward with it if he doesn't support it.


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear that's great news hun, I really hope everything works out for you this time round, will be keeping FXed xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Back from the IUI. Decided to use two vials to increase the sperm count. Ended up with 15 million with 34% motility which is decent #s for an IUI. There were only 5 follicles in my chart so I guess #6 was too small to matter. Feeling optimistic but trying not to get my hopes up since plenty of people still get BFN with 5 follicles. Now the wait begins... Planning to test on the 25th


----------



## Teej

FXed that it has worked this time hun, not too long till you find out although it feels like forever lol xx


----------



## Bec27

Awh, best of luck Mrs Bear, really hope it works for you.

So, 15 weeks Tammy?! Where has that gone?! Hope you're enjoying the second trimester, is all your sickness completely gone now? Didn't lose mine till 16/17 weeks but we're all different. Hope you're feeling great. 

Katie, how are you getting on with your little pink bump?! All good I hope.

Got my fingers crossed for some more bfp's this month. You've all been waiting so long, you deserve some good news :)

I am starting to enjoy my pregnancy a bit more now. I had a VERY emotional week last week, was crying at anything (and I mean anything!) one minute then pi**ed off the next! It was the end of a long term too so I was very tired which never helps. I am on my Easter hols now and although I'm spending all day working at home- at least I'm at home and can be comfortable and take things at my own pace. 

I'm going to my first antenatal exercise class tonight, it's called aquabump and is water aerobics for pregnant women. I'm really looking forward to it but am a bit nervous too! Hoping to get to know some other women who are having babies as I know noone at the moment and want to have some sort of social life when I finish work- I'll go mad otherwise!

Anyway, hope you ladies are all good, keep updating on here so we can see you're getting on.

Lots of love and :dust: x


----------



## Teej

Hey Bec, I know, the time is flying by!! I'm enjoying 2nd tri more than 1st but still not 100% get the occasional bout of nausia which I can handle as loads better than it was but the headache's im now getting are driving me mad, have actually been taking paracetamol at times which I swore I wouldn't but otherwise all is going great :o) 
I can't get over how far along you are!! Hope you enjoy your class tonight, I have been looking into the different ones they offer around here but not sure yet what to go for so you'll have to let me know what it's like xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh wow ladies.... Cannot believe how far on you all are xxx I swear it doesn't seem like 5 mins since we all were stressing about oving and the likes.... Make me all warm and fuzzy to see tickers wi babies growing xxx 
Well I don't know what the hell is going in wi me!!!! Ff still not pinpointed ov.... But if I put a dummy temp in tomorrow it puts it to cd20... But my temps are all over!!!! Arrrgggghhhh.... But tbh not stressing about it (much) lol.... Could be down to the fact my hubby woke me up at 3am trying it on lol (he wasn't awake either) Lmfao but damn it was good sex lol... :blush: :) 
Missing my kids like crazy.... But know they are having a good time.... Miss em but the break is great....


----------



## Teej

LMFAO... was it good cause he was asleep or did he wake up for the main event!?!?! 

The best I get woken up to in the middle of the night is my OH trying to find something (in his sleep) under my pillow bless him, either that or needing the toilet!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Bec glad your ok!
All is fab with me enjoying the pregnancy far more now!
Were do you live? Could meet up when our babies are born for shopping hehe

Teej the headaches will pass I promise mine were terrible up to about 18/19 weeks and I HAD to take paracetomol but the docs say it's completely fine so don't worry x

Rach sounds like you should make the most of the kids being away and relax! Because you are supermum when they are around lol xxx


----------



## Teej

That's a little more reassuring thanks Katie, it's only really been the last 4-5 weeks i've been getting them but hopefully they will ease off soon xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww thanks Katie xxx 
And Lmfao Tammy he woke up for the main event lol xxx ;)


----------



## BettyBoop152

My OH does that all the time! I'm not complaining though very horny in this second trimester lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol yeah Hun you will start to feel horney again until you hit 3rd trimester then you slow right down and feel like a beached whale lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I've updated my page with a bump pic xxx
Ps I'm not looking forward to being a whale lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Don't think I've ov'd at all this month.... :/ temps all over!!!! Just hope af shows on time cos I'll be pissed if it doesn't....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Sorry Rach :hugs: I looked at your chart and unfortunately based on that I agree that it doesn't look like you O'd. You never know though. You've had a lot going on lately and stress, etc can do a number on your cycle. If AF doesn't show and no BFP get your Dr to give you a prescription to start AF. Sometimes that is all you need to get your cycle back on track. 

It looks like you O'd around day 24 in January though so maybe you just aren't there yet and you will O in the next couple of days. Hang in there hun


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks mrs bear xxx how did your iui go? Xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

It went well. I had 5 good follicles and we had a good sperm count and motility so keeping fingers crossed for that BFP - with no more than 2 babies. I think my odds are still only around 25% though.

I keep telling myself not to get my hopes too high but of course it isn't working all the time. I think I will be having that mental argument with myself til I test :wacko:. I'm only 2dpo and the 2ww is already dragging... planning to test 4/25.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Good luck Mrs Bear xxx

Each I agree with Mrs Bear you may be a little late for ovulation xx


----------



## Teej

Rach your body has been through so much the last couple of months it may just be a bit out of whack, hopefully next cycle you'll be back on track and soon getting that BFP xx

Mrs Bear that is good news hun, hopefully things will go well this time!! Would you like twins?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

You ok Katie hunny? Your fb status sounds like your very much down in the dumps hunny xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies I know your right xxx ready for new cycle to start now... Come on witch hurry up you old bag!!!!!


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> You ok Katie hunny? Your fb status sounds like your very much down in the dumps hunny xxx :hugs: xxx


Was going to ask the same :hugs: from me to hun xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Me and Michael have been very rocky and he has been on the couch the last few nights! We need to sit down and talk about everything as he isn't pulling his weight around the house and has yet to buy anything for baby and work has been awful too everything just got to me! Thanks though appreciate it xxxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Katie - Hang in there :hugs:

Teej - yes, I would like twins. If it is going to be this involved for me to get my BFP it would be nice to get two for the price of one. Three or more gets into complications and pre-term labor so I'm only hoping for one or two. My sister has two year old twin girls and while it is more work it is great to see the way they interact. :ball: And after a while they become each other's playmate so you don't need to keep them entertained so much. The downside is DH only wants 2 so he would probably want to stop where I would want at least one more. Though I suspect he would cave in if I wanted him too :winkwink:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww I hope you get everything you want Mrs Bear you deserve it xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww Katie hunny men just dont realise just how hard it is looking after the house, paying bills and working can get very stressful and they need to help out every once in a while.... Even if it's just cooking a meal or putting washing in machine little things.... It all helps ease the burden we women feel xxx more so when your preg xxx don't push yourself too much hunny... Leave none essential household chores... Take care of you... Even if it's chillaxing in the bath with a cheeky glass of wine (one won't hurt), paint your nails, read a nice book or watch a film.... Involve him in your pregnancy get him to feel the baby move or put his ear to your belly to see if he can hear the babies heartbeat....talk to him ask him how he feels.... Things will sort themselves out... Hang in there hunny xxx hugs xxx


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear, I really hope you get your twins then hun!! It would be fantastic after everything you have been through - you really deserve it xxx

Katie, pretty much as Rach said hun, sadly men don't alway's think! Hopefully a good talk about things will help out - it may be that the reality of being a dad and what that involves has hit him and although i'm sure he's happy about it he may just be handling it badly. I really hope you both sort things out and soon hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Thanks ladies it's amazing to know I can always come on here for support!

Your ALL fab and deserve the VERY best! Hopefully we will sort it out soon as the stress of this and my manager being an absolute bitch!! Is taking it's toll xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sod work Hun.... Your health and babies health are more important... Xxx tell her to get bent!!!! Lol xxx take care of u xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I told her exactly what I thought of her so now am in the firing line!! But gonna say to HR I'm pregnant and sick of the stress so sort it or I will of my own accord xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Been trying to stay Breezy about this TTC lark, so haven't been on much.
I hope all the babies are doing well and all of us still TTC are doing well in our cycles.

I am 10dpo and just POAS, just to get it out of my system, didn't look just put it down. Looked 20 mins later and there is a second line. Sure it is just an evap but can't help but feel hopeful. Gonna hold my pee for a few hours and not drink and try again. Due AF thursday. I have one blue dye test and 2 digi test and lots of IC so gonna stick with them for now. Have felt a few strange feelings lately and my back is killing me. And my lips are really dry and I had that with my 1st and with the early MC. Now I'm rambling. 
Gonna go and distract myself in the garden.


----------



## Pinga

:headspin::bfp: 1-2 Pregnant on a clearblue digi


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg yay pinga congrats hunny xxx so pleased for ya hunny xxx waaaaaaaaaa another :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

My cycle this month is a bust.... No ov :( but oh well it'll happen when it's ready lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaay congrats Pinga! Soooo pleased for you xx sending lots of sticky dust your way xxxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hooray Pinga :happydance: congrats on your bfp!

Rach - hang in there hun :hugs: it stinks when you don't O but hopefully things will get sorted out soon


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks mrs bear I am fine about it xxx


----------



## Teej

Pinga that is FAB news hunny, I am sooo pleased for you xxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bec27

WOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! YAY Pinga- congratulations!!

I have been waiting for ages hoping to log on and see '7 bfp's' on thread. So happy for you hun. It was the month that I relaxed and tried to be 'breezy' that we got ours- relaxing really does help :) 

Hope everyone else is good. My little boy's kicks are getting stronger every day- he's an active little bubba. Can't quite believe I'll be 24 weeks on Thursday (6 whole months!!)- it doesn't feel like I have long left now- very exciting :)

x x x


----------



## Pinga

Thanks everyone.
will be 12dpo tomorrow, due Af thursday and even with the positive test can't wait to get through the next few days without it showing up. Trying not to be nervous but you know. I wonder how sensitive the clearblue digis are? To get 1-2 already...hmmm.

Going to make an appiontment with the GP tomorrow. So chuffed.

Love you all :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

they are 50mul i believe so not that sensative...maybe twins??? xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I got 2-3 on a digi at about 16dpo so 10-12 would be about right at 1-2 Hun xxx plus you can never pin point dpo precisely xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well ff decided I am 9dpo today..... Yeah right Lmfao....tomorrow I won't be lol....


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Congratulations Pinga!! Great news. I've not posted for a while but have been reading regularly to see how you're all getting on. I'm almost half way now which is pretty scary as it seems like no time since I got my BFP. Although, in other ways it feels like I've been pregnant forever!! 

Take care everyone x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg mrs hedgehog it's flown!!!! Cannot believe how far on you are xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

I am very nervous about this pg, due af tomorrow or wednesday. Temp dropped today as it always does before the witch arrives. 13dpo today and I am worried that the ic are not getting any darker. Although I think I was several days late with Dd before I got a strong line. Heres hoping...
Slept so badly last night and had rubbish dreams hope the crappy temp was due to that. Have app with GP next wednesday...hate the waiting. :wacko:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hopefully pinga like you said rough night xxx you'll be fine xxx 

And as I suspected.... Bang and the lines are gone.... Lmfao... Stupid ff.... Lol does anyone know if af should arrive on time this cycle? Seen as I haven't ov'd? X


----------



## BettyBoop152

If you got a 1-2 on digi I would be surprised if AF came Hun try and stay positive xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach I don't know about AF and OV I assume you would still get a period even if u don't OV and that's why loads of women don't realise they don't OV for years if ya get me xxxxx


----------



## Teej

Rach, I still had AF as usual the month I didn't OV xxx

Pinga hun I wouldn't worry too much, I was convinced AF was gonna show after my BFP. my lines stayed very light but also had 1-2 weeks on digi, I'm sure you will be fine :) xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the positive thoughts. Got a tescos test and the line is half as dark as the control line and really clear, no squinting or nothing. I'm so chuffed.

Rach after I had IVF I didn't get my period when I went for a scan the Dr said it was because I hadn't Ov'd. I have seen other women on here that have really long cycles, like 50 odd days, and its caouse they haven't oved yet. Maybe google it. Keep licking the scope you could still Ov yet.


----------



## lifechanging

YAY for PINGA!!! I am so happy for you!!! Congrats!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xxx just wait it out I suppose.... Due in between 2-6 days xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pinga - You are probably right and the restless night effected your temps. Your temp is still way above the coverline so odds are things are fine. See what tomorrow looks like and try not to worry :hugs:

Rach - Not Oing can definitely make you not have AF. If I'm not on meds to ovulate I only get AF 3-4 times per year. Good news is they can give you a prescription to bring on AF and restart your cycle if AF doesn't come on her own. If you still don't have it in another week call your Dr and they can get you the prescription.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Damn damn damn been awake ALL night.... I've danced on my driveway in my dressing gown and slippers... Played gran turismo 5 and earned pennies for drew.... Listened to meatloaf, queen, dire straits and now guns n roses.... Granted not easy listening music or chill out music but really revved up.... Never a good sign.... So wonder how long this is gonna last??? When insomnia strikes I am gonna go one of 2 ways... Manic or depressed??? I am guessing manic... My mind is going crazy.... Cannot sit still pacing like a caged animal, grinding my teeth, cannot stop chuckling to myself....lol... And yes I've taken my pills... Lol... :) :happydance: :)


----------



## Teej

Oh god Rach, sounds awful hun!! Hope you get some sleep tonight xxx

I had my 16 week midwife app yesterday, all is great - got my blood results too and i'm still unusual lol, they have called them autoantibodies and are still unsure what they are or why I have them!! all they could tell me is they are not worried by them! I do however have to have them all repeated again at 28 weeks to to keep an eye and make sure!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mmmmm that's bizarre Tammy hunny... Medical wonder.... But all is well with you and bubba... And they aren't worried about it xxx that's all that matters...

I could be awake for a few days yet.... 60+ hours isn't unusual when I'm like this.... Have taken the maximum meds and they are having zero effect...Apart from making me shake...(side effect in large doses) So sleeping tablets etc will not touch me... kids are gonna love it though cos I get a bit silly and we end up all over... Drew doesn't cos I cost him a fortune lol...


----------



## Pinga

Hi all,

Teej that is very strange that they have no clue why your bloods are different.:shrug: 

Rach you poor love, have you spoken to your dr to let them know how your feeling? Hope you had some sleep last night.

No sign of Af, temps high and test getting darker Woohoo. Christmas baby here we come!


----------



## Teej

Oh god Rach, I got no sleep last night and feel shattered - don't know how you do it hun, really feel for you xxx

Pinga, that's fab news :) and wow... it really will be a Christmas baby won't it lol xxx


----------



## Pinga

Yep most due date calculators predict the 25th only 1 said 27th. But who actually has the baby on there due date? My 1st was 7 days late.


----------



## Rachie Rach

My minds not fully with it today.... Am really confused.... Lack of sleep is doing it.... If someone asked me to do a child's maths test or owt I'd be screwed.... 
If I dont sleep again tonight I will phone my shrink to see what they think I should do....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Christmas baby.... Awwww xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - hope things get better soon :hugs:
Teej - that is crazy about your bloods, but if Drs aren't worried that is a good sign
Pinga - hooray for a Christmas baby!

How is everyone else getting on?

I'm 9dpo today. A couple of separate *really* sharp 'pinches' in the lower abdomen last night (hour or two apart) and a huge temp dip this morning (almost .7). Hoping and praying it is implantation and I don't get another BFN... With my luck the temp dip was just me sleeping with my mouth open or something :dohh:


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear that sounds so promising hun!!! I really hope it was implantation xx FXed xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sounds really promising mrs bear x fingers crossed! 
Rach hope you feel better soon it must be awful not being able to sleep for that long xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Heres hoping mrs bear.... Really hope you've caught that eggy/eggies.... Maybe we'll have twins on the thread.... :) 
Feeling sleepy... So fxd I'll nod off...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Nope no nodding off for me!!!!!!!!! Arrrrggggghhhhh.... Hate this so much!!!!!! Gonna go shopping at asda.... May as well do something productive!!!!!!


----------



## Bec27

Hi all, hope everyone is well. Hubby and I have just been away for a couple of days- our last little holiday before we are joined by our little man :) 

Was lovely to enjoy the nice weather and I even hit the 24 week (6 month) mark yesterday which I was really chuffed about as baby is now considered viable, should anything go wrong they will try to save him. Although I am sure all will be fine. He is very active and I love feeling his kicks. 

Mrs Bear- the pinching feeling you describe is potentially very promising, I had some strange pinching feelings just before I got my BFP. Best of luck- can't wait to hear :)

So excited we now have 7 BFP's but really hoping we get some more soon. Pinga- can't believe your bub's will be a Christmas baby!

Tammy, so you've reached the 16 week mark- you can find out the sex of your baby anytime from now- you going to find out?

Anyway, take care everyone and enjoy the Easter weekend with the fabulous weather we are having x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Congrats Becs xxx glad all is well xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Bec - congrats on getting to the 6 month mark. I don't think I would be comfortable til I got there either.

10 dpo today - temp shot back up today which is a great sign. Hoping it stays up there and goes even higher tomorrow.

BBs way more sore today. Stilly crampy feelings off and on but not that sharp sensation I was getting before.

Dying to test but still too early because of the meds.... :wacko:

Hope everyone is doing well - have a great weekend!


----------



## Pinga

Happy Easter Ladies,

Got 2-3 on a digi yesterday so its growing.

Mrs Bear I have everything crossed for you. When are the drugs out of your system so you can test?

Going to tell my Mum today. Told my sister last week. Was gonna wait till 12 weeks but to excited.:happydance: Gonna tell Oh's family next weekend when we are with them.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yay! Great news Pinga! We waited till we were 7 weeks and we had just had a private scan so we could show them the little jelly bean it's the best feeling ever telling the world xx


----------



## Bec27

All great signs Mrs Bear- very excited for you hun- when you testing?

Pinga- always reassuring to see tests get darker or digi ones show you are further along. I loved telling people- enjoy :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

The shot they give me to ovulate is the same hormone that the hpt's pick up so you can get a false positive if you test too early. Some people have it out of their system after a few days and others it is 10-12. Some women POAS early in the 2ww to see when the shot is out of there system but I don't want to see a BFP til it is for real (plus don't want to waste all that money on tests)

They say not to test for the full 14 days to make sure the shot is gone, though I will probably not be able to hold out that long.... may test as early as tomorrow. If cd9 was an implantation dip that should give it enough time to be positive. [-o&lt;

If I do get a BFP I won't post til after I am able to tell DH though - I want him to be first to know. So I guess if you don't see me posting a BFN keep your FX that it was good news and I just haven't been able to tell DH yet :thumbup: (So much for not getting my hopes up... :dohh: lol)


----------



## Pinga

Morning,

Can't wait Not to hear from you Mrs Bear :winkwink:

Told my Mum yesterday it went well but Oh was acting all strange so we had it out and it turns out that he wasn't investing in the pregnancey untill the 12 week scan. Well then I cried alot, and reminded him that with our 1st he treated me as if I were made of glass and new exactly what food I was sposed to eat and when. I also told him that this baby is real and has a heart beat and if god forbid we lost it I would be devestated already but would be heartbroken if he was indifferent. So I gave him Zita West book conception to birth and after a quick read on week 5, it finally suck in!

Then when we went to get his hair cut he told the hairdresser we were expecting our 2nd! Men :shrug: Can't live with them can't live without them :dohh:

Happy Easter Ladies x


----------



## BettyBoop152

My OH was the same hence why I had a private scan! To make it "more real" for him??

Glad he changed his attitude and fast for you and for little bean because every minute you are pregnant is so precious xx


----------



## Teej

Bec, yeah we're going to find out on the 20 week scan which is on 17th May and is also my Birthday so will have best prezzie ever :) So pleased all is going well for you hun and you have hit that 6 month mark, time is flying!!! xx

Mrs Bear..... im sitting here with FXed as we haven't heard anything about a BFN so really hoping you got your BFP hun xxx

Pinga - Men!!! they are strange creatures at the best of times lol, thankfully I seem quite lucky so far and my OH has gone completely gaga over baby and is being really helpful and won't let me over do it :) xxx 

Hope everyone is doing well and having a great easter break xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I finally think I've ov'd!!!! My boobs hurt a bit... Not much but a bit!!!!! Even though ff still thinks I ov'd on cd20.... Bit bummed out we didn't bd alot but we shall see....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - FX you O'd :happydance:
Teej - can't wait to find out if pink or blue :yellow:
Pinga - glad he came around :thumbup:

Tested this morning at 12dpo and BFN :cry:

Devastated... I'll test again Tuesday but I really think I'm out


----------



## Pinga

Oh Mrs Bear try not to give up hope yet. Its not over till its over.:hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

^^^^^ I agree hun keep positive until AF arrives I hear some women don't get + tests till alot later because of hcg levels xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hugs mrs bear xxx but like they all say your not out til she shows xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks ladies :hugs: AF won't show til I stop meds so I will do that if no BFP on Tuesday and she will probably get here over the weekend.


----------



## lifechanging

sorry to hear that Mr. Bear. I hop you get your BFP

I am taking some time off. Maybe that is what I need.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks lifechanging :hugs: Taking a break can help a lot - I did that last month and it helped my sanity a lot :wacko: Hang in there hun - we will get there.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hugs life I've not took it as seriously this month and I feel really relaxed.... 
Well ff still says cd20 so today 17dpo.. But I still say cd32... 5dpo ..... Temp went off like a rocket today... Eggy will be a very crap eggy cos of late ov I would guess... we shall see xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - I would agree, 32 or maybe 34. FX for a good eggie and lots of :dust:

Another BFN today for me at 14dpo so I think I am definitely out. Stopped meds this morning so AF should be here by the weekend. 
At least I have the royal wedding as a distraction :wedding: :thumbup:


----------



## Teej

Mrs Bear i'm so sorry to hear that hun, was so hopeful for you - hopefully AF won't show xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Everyone

Sorry you are still getting BFN Mrs Bear. :hugs: Looking forwrd to the wedding too. I am going to watch it whilst I get ready for my Oh's brothers wedding the same afternoon.


----------



## Teej

lol must be the weekend for wedding's, my cousin is getting married on Saturday. 
Friday we have a friends 40th and he's having a garden party with a hog roast... mmmm... will of course be watching a bit of a peek at the wedding while getting ready though :) xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I'm gonna watch the wedding.... Only cos I wanna know what her frock is like lol... I used to work in a bridal shop so it's something that interests me lol... Sad but true.... Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Reyt off to sort the gardens.... AGAIN.... Hate this time of year!!!! That's all I seem to do!!!!! Boring!!!!!!


----------



## Teej

You have to have a nose at the dress... main reason i'm watching it lol. 

I'm completely wiped out today, just walked to the post office and feel like I have walked miles!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awww bless ya hunny... Wait while your bump gets huge.... Then everything will feel like a huge effort xxx but it's nice xxx really looking forward to the day I get a bump.... :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

How are the head aches tammy? Xx


----------



## Teej

I am really enjoying being pregnant now which out way's the rest of it by far :) you will get your bump soon Rach xxx

Katie, they seem a lot better now and not as often thankfully, I woke with one yesterday but not so bad as they were and it seems to have gone today instead of lasting 3 days :) How are things going with you hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Am taking it as it comes...it.ll happen when it happens...
Cannot believe how quick it is going for everyone....some over halfway and some nearly halfway...it is mental....:)


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm glad your feeling better hun! I still have off days because of clothes not fitting me and being groggy from lack of sleep but other than that it's the best I've felt throughout the pregnancy xx

Rach your bump will come soon xx


----------



## Teej

I know how you feel hun, I still have off day's but am so lucky that my MIL took me shopping in London and bought me loads of new clothes to see me through the pregnancy, I got 15 nice floaty tops and 5 dresses - she spoiled me rotten bless her and am so thankful as now have so much choice and am a lot more comfy :) xx


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> Am taking it as it comes...it.ll happen when it happens...
> Cannot believe how quick it is going for everyone....some over halfway and some nearly halfway...it is mental....:)


Oh My God... until I read this it hadn't dawned on me that i'm almost half way through... how quick has that gone!?!?!?


----------



## BettyBoop152

That's amazing!! Wish my MIL did that lol I've been so skint having to finish buying things we need for the house and baby etc that I don't have much left over! Gonna try and buy a little something tomorrow to treat myself though xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Huge temp dip and cramping today..... 
Awwww the wedding was truly beautiful..... I did cry.....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Temp back up.... Still cramping.... Maybe??? Couple of days and we shall know.... It's very quiet round here lately.... Hope everyone is enjoying the nice english weather....and for our American buddies hope your weather is nice xxx but feeling totally gutted for all the people in southern states for the awful distruction from the tornados my thoughts to those affected by this xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

How's everybody doing? 

Rach - your temps are still looking good. FX for you hun

I had my appt yesterday so I am back on the meds. Should be back in the 2ww in a couple weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Teej

Wow Rach your temps are looking great!! FXed that this is it hun xxx

I'm doing great now, really enjoying being pregnant and feeling baby move :) only 2 weeks to go and we know if we are team pink or blue :) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies... Here's hoping.... 
Am a bit sad today.... :( well really sad if I am honest.... A friend of mine found out she was pregnant yesterday....(she's split wi her hubby in sept so as you can imagine she's living it up a bit) she said she was careful and that they used condoms but anyways she's preg... But and here's the killer.... She's having a termination!!!! I was/am heartbroken.... I know my friend is not maternal in any way, shape or form and the son she has is 11 same age as cam....and while she loves him and such you can see she'd rather he wasn't here...it's made me really upset that she's preg and I'm not I really want another baby and she hates children and she's gonna take it's life away :( makes me really sad.... I'd even go as far as say have the baby and I'll look after it.... But her life her decision :( xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh hun, that is awful when you want one so badly!! Sadly though it is her choice - your turn will come hun and at least your baby will be very much wanted and loved xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know its just really sad.... :,(


----------



## Teej

have to agree with you there hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not getting too excited but check these out.... One on top fmu bottom smu.... :)
 



Attached Files:







c1ed6a10.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12









387e954f.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rachie Rach

Enhanced(the really light one) and normal....


----------



## Teej

OMG... I can def see something on the first pic hun, 2nd is a bit too dark but FXed :) xxxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

OMG I see a line Hun fingers crossed xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know :) but not getting hopes up just yet!!!! 
Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Pinga

I see something too, can't wait for tomorrow..:hugs:


----------



## Teej

Eagerly awaiting an update today Rach lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:bfn:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Confused is not the word....


----------



## Teej

You and me both hun, there were definite lines on the 1st ones!! Your not out yet though, your temps are still up so hopefully todays was a dud test xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Enhanced and normal of today's... Tbh much fainter than yesterday's but something there... :/
 



Attached Files:







e6402178.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 12









81a93d8e.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Teej

Think I can see something hun, v faint but there!! Let's hope it's just early days and it will darken xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Maybe early days xxx af due today/tomorrow.... Got keep testing wi ic until it gets a little darker then try a frer or digi.... Xxx we shall see.... :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Line up of tests so far... Bottom 3 are today's lol... Well I think they are in right order lol....The one on very bottom is one I just took lol...poasa in the house...
 



Attached Files:







ad8c7279.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8









c73983e9.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rachie Rach

Damn my window ledge needs painting lol or replacing like all others lol xxx :/


----------



## BettyBoop152

I see something on all of them on the lighter version hun hope this is the start if your BFP xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Do hope so darl... :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Line up of tests today's is the bottom on... Had been tweaked cos it was really crap lighting...
 



Attached Files:







6a3f2f1a.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BettyBoop152

Looks slightly darker line than the rest xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

do you think??? eeekkkkkk getting excited now...she's not shown today so....come on strong :bfp:....


----------



## Bec27

Very exciting Rach- could well be a bfp- have you thought about testing on a frer? I got a faint line on same test as you on 12dpo and so I did a frer and got a much clearer bfp. Might be worth it so you don't have to keep analysing the IC's!! Good luck hun, got everything crossed for you :)

Hope everybody else is good. It has been quieter on here recently- I think it's the nice weather and all the public holidays we've been having! 

I had my 25 week appointment today (although I'm actually 26+1- midwife wasn't working last week) and most seems all good. Got to hear heartbeat again and she measured the fundus height for the first time. Blood pressure good. Just a possible UTI so gotta wait for results from lab on Monday. Bubs is kicking a lot though and I'm getting bigger and bigger! Found going back to work hard after having a break- forgot how tiring my job is! But it's the weekend now and only 3 weeks left till half term already!! Woohoo!!!

Hope the other mums to be and bubbas are all well. Hope all you TTC ladies are still all good too. Can't believe how much time is flying by.

Lots of love and :dust: to everyone x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks bec I will test tomorrow or Sunday wi a frer...

Glad to hear bubs is doing well... Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

I had my 25 week appt yesterday and heard bubs heartbeat! Have been refered to physio because I am in a lot of pain at night with my hips xx glad all is well Becs xxx

Rach I can't wait to see your result xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach that looks so promising hun - it looks like my IC's did when I first tested then I got the BFP on the CB Digi!! FXed hun xxx

Bec, so pleased all is going well for you hun, all is great with me, felt baby kick for the first time last night - it actually made me jump lol, I'm also being referred to physio though as my back is hurting quite a bit but will all be worth it!! I have the 20 week scan a week on Tuesday and will know what colour to get for the nursery :) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Superdrug own brand... V.v. Faint irl.... :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

Help if I attached em lol x
 



Attached Files:







30e5601a.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 9









a09c16c8.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bec27

Rach- FRER, FRER, FRER!!!! :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol not sure it's worth one yet lol... ;) xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I can def see a line Rach! Excited to see your next test. FX for you x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

It's worth it if you do get a BFP hun... How many dpo are you? Xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

14dpo only have a 12 day lp... So 2 days late... :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

I got my BFP at 15dpo 2 days late on a tesco test Hun as they detect really low hcg levels xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Guess what peeps.... She got me.... :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

so sorry Rach :hugs: seems like she always comes just when we get our hopes up


----------



## Rachie Rach

Beginning to feel like something wrong... And I've had enough of the same outcome every month.... Especially this month... X


----------



## Rachie Rach

I know she got me but this is this mornings test cos I wanted to pee on one!!!! 
Came up in time limit... Took outta case and snapped (glare on screen) but can see when in irl...
 



Attached Files:







c2027ab8.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 6









e7d39e56.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Teej

Oh Rach hun, i'm so sorry to hear she got you!! Are you having a normal period though as not impossible that you get BFP and still have a period xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well I haven't had a "normal" period since December they are always really light and I mean really 30-46hours is how long they can be and I could (if I was a dirty smelly cow lol) wear the same pad from start to finish... This seems the same as well....


----------



## Teej

Ah so no real indication there either then!! I would just keep an eye and maybe re-test in a couple of days just to see if your still getting line's xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Aye lass I will do xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well had a pad on for about 8 hours and about a 50p size amount of blood!!!! 
Totally drained and boobs feel like sodding rocks!!!! Fed up!!!!


----------



## Pinga

:hugs: Rach sorry she got you.


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

Feel sick sick sick and very tired. A little achey but nothing like with my 1st. I wander if you feel less stretching pains when you have strethed before :shrug:

Have my Dd's christening this sunday so I have major jobs to do around the house and in the garden but I feel so crappy I can't seem to get on.:nope:
The Rev is coming round for a chat tonight so I have to tidy up downstairs, clean the bathroom, and all the inside of the windows as the window cleaner is coming too :dohh:


----------



## Teej

I really feel for you hun!! I couldn't be bothered to do anything in that first couple of months as I felt soo sick and tired!! At least you have something to keep your mind occupied though xx


----------



## Teej

I've been feeling loads of movement going on in there now which is fab :) just can't wait now to have my 20 week scan and see how everything is going and what colour the nursery is going to be :) Have to admit, seeing the news about Kelly Brook has put me slightly on edge!! I really feel for her, to be so far along too xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Going bonkers here!!!!! Still getting lines!!!! Phoning do now....


----------



## Teej

Let us know what the doc say's Rach!!! FXed xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

They are in no hurry to speak with me... Got a telephone consult tomorrow... Will let y'all know when I know something!!!! Xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well had phone consult wi docs and he wants me to do one of their preggo tests...still a pee one...so he wasnt much help....still getting faint lines....still feel like throwing up at every given chance...nipples are sore still peeing bucket loads and i am shockingly tired...but still nothing....well nothing to get excited about!!!!!:shrug::shrug::shrug:
here is todays sd test...
 



Attached Files:







18dpo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Teej

When are you doing their test hun?? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

In the morning it'll take 2 days for results!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

What awful news for Kelly Brooke! There has been a few celebrities now that have been through this it's awful to see no matter how far you are!

Rach I hope the docs can give you some answers chin up xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oi ladies look at this.....
 



Attached Files:







aada6ead.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Teej

OMG indeedy!!! that's fab hun, so pleased for you!!! I had to dive on here to see is you had posted what you were OMG'd about lol xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

lol....i cannot believe it tammy....i was so convinced i was out....did a digi 2 days ago and it said no....and today wi smu up it popped!!!!!


----------



## Teej

I have to admit I also thought you may be out this month but I am sooo pleased we were wrong!!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

cannot believe it...really i cannot...i had kinda resigned myself to the spotting being my dodgy af's....but something kept telling me nope...your preggo....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg just worked out roughly due date.... Going by lmp 26th dec (yeah right) but if I take it to when my temp shifted it's 13th of jan... Btw it's a Friday!!!!! Omg what does that say for my bean??? Lol.... I'll not know till u have a SCAN!!!!! Waaaaaaaaaa cannot believe it!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Teej

YAY, you have a pregnancy ticker!!!!!! I am so pleased for you hun, let's hope you miss Friday the 13th though lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Congrats again Rach xx


----------



## Bec27

YYYYYAAAAAAYYYYYYY congratulations Rach! Whoop Whoop :happydance:

Really happy for you hun. Did you keep your appointment with the doc or did you get this positive first?

So excited we now have 8bfp's on this thread- just need a few more now :)

Hope everyone is good- I officially entered my third trimester today which is CRAZY!!! It seems to be going really fast now. We are still doing up our bathroom- havent even started the nursery yet although I've got most of the furniture and furnishings- just need to paint and get new carpet once the room is cleared.

How are all the other bubbas?

How are all you TTC ladies? Mrs Bear? Lifechanging? MishC? Hope you're all well :)

x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

I was doing my sample for him when I thought dip a digi... And bam there it was... He wanted to do a pee test then take it from there xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Coming over last hurdle now bec... Not long now xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congrats Rach! :happydance:

Can't believe you ladies are already starting to hit 3rd trimester. Not long now... :baby:

I go in for a scan Sunday to check how I am responding to the meds. If all goes well I'll be having my next IUI on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks mrs bear xxx still shocked xxx 
Good luck with your scan Hun xxx


----------



## Pinga

OMG OMG OMG :happydance: :happydance: Congratulations Rach :flower: so happy for you. OMG I blinked for a day and didn't come on and then whoopieee :bfp: 
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol..thanks pinga hun...but tbh we all thought i was out!!!! lol....


----------



## Pinga

So what have the Drs said? How are you feeling?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well i went to hand in my sample and i told em i had a pos digi and she said it was pointless them doing that sample i took in and she contacted midwife so i am waiting for midwife to contact me now....
Am feeling ok....tired...feel sick...bloated....and very very much EXCITED....lol...have yet to tell me shrink....tbh i am dreading it....dunno why seen as they know we are trying...lol...xxx

How are you darl....how are you feeling???


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mrs Bear...i have a question...does it hurt them doing a iui??? xxx


----------



## Pinga

So excited for you. I feel very tired and quessy pretty much all the time, or starving! Have my app with midwife on th 31st. She is coming to the house at 9am, can't wait. Am nervous about NT test and scan in general as I am now 36. Can't wait to start growing and feeling baby then it will feel more real. For now I have Dd christening on sunday to finish up organising so very busy!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah I know what you mean about the tests.... I worries me... Xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rachie Rach said:


> Mrs Bear...i have a question...does it hurt them doing a iui??? xxx

Do you mean does it hurt the sperm? Or does the IUI hurt in general? I'll answer both :thumbup:

It doesn't really hurt the sperm, they do a wash that eliminates the seminal fluid and the poor quality swimmers so that drops the count. But you are left with the best of the best so it is ultimately a good thing. Our counts are hurt the most because of the freeze/thaw since we have to use frozen while DH is overseas.

Nothing really hurts for me in the process so much as it is uncomfortable. My ovaries will get progressively more sore/achey as it gets closer to ovulation time - this is both due to the meds stimulating more and more follies maturing. It isn't too bad, though right before O it is the worst. You know you've O'd because you suddenly don't feel it anymore.

The IUI itself isn't bad, very similar to a pap test. They insert a catheter through the cervix. I tend to have cramping during and several hours after but that will vary from person to person. I suspect I get more cramping since I haven't had my cervix dilated from having a child yet.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh interesting... I can imagine what the catheter I guess it's a bit like when you have a coil fitted... It's like a sodding biro being shoved in there.... Hope it works Soon for ya Hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Damn I am making no sense lol... I meant I can imagine what the catheter feels like...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Had my scan this morning and none of the egg follicles are big enough yet so it looks like things will get pushed back a couple of days. I have another scan Tuesday and if things are ready the IUI would be Thursday. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm not feeling good about this month right now :nope: Hoping for better news Tuesday


----------



## Bec27

Awh, hang in there Mrs Bear :hugs:


----------



## Teej

Keeping my FXed for you for Tuesday Mrs Bear!! The whole TTC process must be so much harder for you and I really feel for you, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Mrs bear think positive Hun I thought this month was bust big time I ovd when af was due and then bam...xxx so you never know xxx big hugs to you though hunny xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks everybody :hugs: Feeling a little better about things but I won't really feel comfortable til after Tuesday's scan. I will know either way then - I'll either have my IUI or be starting a new cycle. At least if I have to start a new cycle I'll have a few days off meds...


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay a break from meds... Granted not the same kind of meds as you but I know what you mean... I love going med free but does land me in trouble xxx hope you get answers soon xxx hugs xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Tammy scan tomorrow... Pink or blue time!!!!! Exciting stuff.... I'm gonna say pink.... No blue.... No pink!!!!! Go team pink!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I've got terrible wind!!!! Had it bad for few days now.... Driving me bonkers lol ......


----------



## Teej

lol thanks Rach, I'm also getting a team pink vibe but we shall see tomorrow... yay!!! 

I have had really bad wind through out the pregnancy... i'm belching like barny from the simpsons... it's not pretty lol xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Lol... Really cannot remember farting this much with all the boys xxx 
My boobs have really started to swell this week :( busting out all over already... Not impressed lol dreading what size they are gonna be :/ drews not he's enjoying the idea/sight.... Also am so horny!!!! What's all that about!!!! I go like a nun when up duff!!!! What's going on!!!! Have had nookie everyday almost since my digi bfp!!!!! Mmmmmm interesting!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

What time is your scan Tammy??? I wanna know pink or blue.... 
And also Happy Birthday hunny xxx


----------



## Bec27

OOOOoooohhhhhhh Tammy- pink or blue, pink or blue, pink or blue????? So exciting, hope your scan went well, let us know what your little bundle of joy is :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I think she will be team pink :pink: but that is just a guess

Had much better news at today's scan. Will definitely have the next IUI on Thursday and there should be at least 2, possibly 3, follicles ready by then. Give myself a shot tonight and then it is just a waiting game. :wacko:


----------



## Bec27

Good news Mrs Bear :)

I think team pink too!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay mrs bear great news xxx fxd it works this month xxx twins xxx dunno why I said that xxx :/ 

And yay Tammy xxx (I know but not saying owt) :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - Hope you're right, I would love it if I had twins. It would mean more expense and more work all at once but after all the stuff we have to do to get a BFP I'd be more than happy to get two for the price of one at this point :thumbup:


----------



## Rachie Rach

It would be lovely... Xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Great news Mrs Bear!
Xxxx
Teej????


----------



## Teej

Sorry guys, was so busy yesterday as Tony took me out for my Birthday but..... 

We're on team blue :) I gotta lil boy bump :) still kinda in shock... almost like finding out I was pregnant all over again lol, yep I am odd lol. 

Mrs Bear, that's fab news hun, I really hope you get that BFP this time xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Congrats again hun! Xxx 
I know what ya mean we were the same xxx


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

congratulations Tammy..........a little boy :happydance:

Thats great news Mrs Bear, hope everything goes well for you tomorrow x

The last week has been so hectic, Dd christening was on sunday and was lovely. And yesterday was her B'day and we went to Bocket Farm. So today I am not getting out of pjs. I feel so sick all the time, eating helps for about 30 secs and then its back.

I have been testing out my anglesounds doppler and have heard baby moving, wasn't expecting to hear heart beat for a few more weeks, but by complete fluke, for about a a minute and a half heard the sound of a train. So fast, Unmistakeable! :happydance:


----------



## Teej

It is amazing when you can hear baby in there, we love our's and often have a listen :) xx


----------



## Bec27

Congratulations Teej- so excited you're joining me on team blue :)

Poor you Pinga- I remember that awful 1st trimester well- I was about 8 weeks at New Year and oh did I feel TERRIBLE!! It ruined my xmas- especially as the reality of having a baby hadn't hit. Hope you feel better soon.

Good luck Mrs B, hello to everyone else :)

x x x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congrats Teej! :blue:

Pinga - hope you are feeling better soon. it will all be worth it in the end :thumbup:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay midwife phoned me today got my booking in appointment on 2nd June at 10.10am... Yay :happydance: I'll be 8weeks... :) or 10 weeks if like she is going by my lmp... Am excited :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - great to hear things are moving along and you got your appt. Do you think you guys are going to find out the sex or are you going to be surprised?

I'm back from the IUI and the numbers were decent and motility was good so FX it works this time. I did NOT like the Dr who did it (more details in my journal) but at least it is done. Now to the 2ww :wacko: Plan to test 6/1.


----------



## Teej

Ohh FXed it has worked this time Mrs Bear xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Fxd mrs bear xxx and boo to the horrid doctor!!!! 

I am not sure tbh if I wanna know drew does he wants to know so I guess yeah we will be finding out lol xxx well something I have never experienced in a pregnancy is morning sickness... Mmmm it's interesting... Love it cos it is so different from the boys I wasn't feeling sick or sick with any of them... Cannot wear a bra at the mo cos they just hurt me boobs too much so am bra less lol... Sleeping loads only awake for a max of 11 hours lol that's all I can manage (sticky matress) drew makes sure lads are all sorted for school and leaves me in bed.... It's lovely....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bummed out.... I am bleeding....phone nhs direct and obviously nothing they can do... They've booked me in for a scan on Monday... :( am totally shitting myself... It's not much at the mo but it's enough... It's too much... Cannot sleep am just so scared.... :(


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Massive :hugs: Rach - hopefully it is a false alarm and everything turns out to be ok.


----------



## Bec27

Oh no rach, try to stay calm and positive if you can (believe me I know it's hard) you could go to a&e and they may be able to scan sooner? Remember that women can bleed in pregnancy and go on to have healthy pregnancies and babies. It's easy to think the worst but just try to hang on in there. Really hope we have some good news from you soon, my thoughts are with you Hun x x x


----------



## Teej

Oh Rach, huge :hugs: hun, Bec has pretty much said it all, just try to stay calm and get some sleep if you can, easier said than done I know, I would prob pop to A&E if your that worried and see if you can get an earlier scan! I really hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Massive hug Rach! As hard as it is remember that not all bleeding means the worst especially if your still having sex.. I bled for nearly a week and it was just an aggravated cervix baby wad fine xxxx fingers crossed but as others say go A&E I did at 10 weeks xxx


----------



## Pinga

:hugs: Oh Rach, I hope it has stopped and its just a false alarm. We are here if you need us x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi it did stop but started wi blood streaked cm again... Scan tomorrow... We shall see xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Fingers crossed Rach xx


----------



## Pinga

Have everything crossed for you x what time is the appointment?


----------



## Rachie Rach

12.30....


----------



## Teej

Thinking of you hun, let us know how it goes xx FXed for you xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I will do ladies xxx


----------



## lifechanging

wow a lot has happened since I have been gone. I am trying to stay away bc I have given up trying If it happens, it happens.

So congrats o the boy Teej. how exciting... 
And rach- I was so happy to read your BFP!!! I hope that all goes well with your scan tomorrow.

Good to see everyone is doing well

FX for Rach's scan and Mrss Bears IUI


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks life hunny xxx I hope all goes well today xxx we shall see xxx 
Not slept a wink tonight am totally worn out and know I should sleep but my mind will not shut down.... I am going through every scenario possible.... It's making my sickness worse... I just wanna barf....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey life! Nice to see you popping back xx taking a more relaxed attitude is pretty key even doctors recommend it so fingers crossed it does happen for you soon xxx


----------



## Pinga

Thinking of you Rach :hugs:

Life the relaxed attitude does help. The more stressed you are the higher your prolactin which is bad. So just chill and to do the deed at the right time. the only thing I did different this time was doing it twice in one day.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well not good news ladies.... They couldn't find a gestational sac or owt in there...:( so either I am earlier than I thought.... Or I've miscarried... So no real answers...I did one of their pregnancy tests and it came back positive so they've taken blood and I gotta go back in on Wednesday for more tests... 
I am devastated...


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hun that's awful! I just hope like you say it's too early to tell and the blood work comes back ok xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Not holding my breath preparing myself for the worst... It's easier that way.... :( 
But thanks for your kind words xxx


----------



## Pinga

Oh Rach I'm so sorry, was really hoping for better news for you :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Me too pinga... :(


----------



## Teej

Oh hun, i'm so sorry - will keep FXed that it's just a bit too soon to see anything!! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks Tammy... I am just so confused....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Took me tickers off cos like f**k I know owt!!!! :/


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry it wasn't better news Rach :hugs:


----------



## Bec27

So sorry Rach, was thinking of you today and hoping for better news. Big hug :hugs: x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xx. 
Will just have to wait and see....
Think I'm destined to just have my 3 boys xx I'm cool wi that... I can but dream... But in reality I think my breeding days are done....


----------



## Pinga

Morning ladies :flower:

Rach hope you slept alittle last night. What are they checking tomorrow? HCG? you never know it could just be too early to see anything. Bloods should shine some light on everything. The waiting is the hard part. :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey pinga yeah they will be re running bloods to check hcg levels...
I did sleep but having some weird arsed dreams that keep waking me up....


----------



## Pinga

So how long before you get the results from tomorrows blood?


----------



## Rachie Rach

She said they'd tell me Monday's test levels tomorrow but won't know if they've increased or decreased until the results are in from Wednesday's test... She also said they'd rescan me in 10 days.... We shall see.... Xxx


----------



## lifechanging

awww rach... hope it is just too early.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks life xxx just not sure anymore.... Xx 
Hope your well Hun cx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well.

Rach any news yet?

Was sick this morning and then just dry heaved for ages. the all day nausous feeling has gone though and not nearly as tired. Keep getting shooting pains down my legs form the bottom of my spine. Ouch.

Heard some very sad news today. my sisters friend lost her baby at 6months, heart stopped, she has to wait days to be induced, just so horrible, I pray that we all get through this with a happy outcome xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi ladies.... Waiting in results should know tomorrow morning.... I'll let y'all know when I know xxx 

And poor lady that's awful poor love she and her oh must be devastated my heart goes out to them... You think when you get that far your baby will be ok but it can be taken away just as fast... Only safe when you hold them in your arms... Then it's still a scary time what with possible SIDS and illnesses... It's never ending worry... 
At least if I have bad news tomorrow... Yes I'll be devastated but at least I've not grown attached to this baby yet... I haven't felt it move... It hiccup inside me... All the little things that make it real... Unlike the poor people all over the world who this happens to xxx 
Good bless that little angel xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

That's awful Pinga! My heart goes out to her and her OH!

Rach I'm crossing everything for you Hun xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks chuck xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

My levels have dropped.... :( 
So am now waiting on the doctors to decide what they are gonna do :(... It's really strange cos I still have all my pregnancy symptoms... 
Am gutted... Drew was devastated... X


----------



## Pinga

Oh Rach I'm so sorry :hugs: to you and your family. Don't forget we are here if you need us x


----------



## Teej

Oh Rach, i'm so sorry hun xx I really hope you and drew are ok and as Pinga said, if you need us we're here :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies... It's ok... Something cannot have be right with the baby/pregnancy... I knew deep down something was wrong... Xxx am just glad I found out now and not further along xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry things didn't turn out better Rach :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Sorry to hear the news Rach massive hug! Hope your ok xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I was until I just called my midwife to cancel my appointment and she said 'well if you need to rearrange your appointment let me know'..... Errrrmmmmm the pregnancy has/is failing....mmmmmmm lemme see do I need a midwife???? Errrrmmmmm no not currently.... I don't even know what I am doing from here??? I mean I know I gotta go back next week to have repeat bloods done but I mean whats gonna happen regarding my cycle???? Im not bleeding... Only spotting... No cramping.... I still have all pregnancy symptoms.... And I am in major limbo right now!!!!! It's horrid feeling like this knowing its not going any further.... At least if your further on you have options like d&c or medically managed with tablets and pessaries but what about me??? What am I waiting to happen??? More blood tests!!!! Dunno if I can wait it out till next week!!!! 
I just dont know what to do.... Am so confused right now....


----------



## Rachie Rach

How are you btw mrs bear xxx hope all is well xxx I'm sorry I've been wrapped up in my own self pity recently ... And I've neglected how everyone else is feeling and getting on xxx 
Hope you are ok hunny xxx hugs xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am gonna say it cos i feel really bitter at the moment....i don't mean to offend anyone or owt....please do not take offence xxx

If i hear one more person complain about being pregnant or symptoms that go with pregnancy i am seriously gonna loose it with em....

I'm sick of hearing 'omg i am sick of this morning sickness it awful' 'i'm sick of being tired' 'i'll be glad when its all done with'.....

I would kill right now for these symptoms to leave my body...i feel sick/ have been sick, i am tired, i need to pee every 5 seconds, my boobs are huge like bowling balls and are very painful....my stomach is bloated i look very much like i'm full term...(dunno why) and i know my symptoms are gonna lead me to nothing....unlike the majority of people who will be holding their babies in their arms in a few months....

i know everyone has a right to complain etc etc 
Sorry feeling very much wrapped in self pity....not in a happy place right now....
Sorry for my little rant...


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry you are having to go through all of this Rach :hugs: And you are perfectly correct to be focusing on yourself right now. You are going through a very hard time. I can't even imagine it, it is my biggest fear if I ever get my BFP.

I totally agree with you about people complaining about preg symptoms. I don't mind a little 'ugh I feel awful' but I hate it when people go on and on and make it their every topic of conversation. I heard someone I know was making some really negative comments about her pregnancy (and the baby!) a few months back and I couldn't even talk to her after I found out. Not everyone realizes how lucky they are it seems.

Hate that your midwife is being so clueless and insensitive about it too. I know that must make it even harder. Hopefully everything will sort itself out soon and things will get back on track for you hun :hugs:

To answer your question: As for me, still in the 2ww. Feeling very 'zen' about it, which is very odd. Hoping it means I just 'sense' it is my turn, but dreading yet another BFN. Won't test til next Wednesday so still a ways to go.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks mrs bear xxx love that you are feeling zen like xxx good luck darling you deserve this xxx


----------



## Teej

Rach hun, no need to apologise!! you have been through so much and to hear people complain about their symptoms instead of realising how lucky they are must be a kick in the teeth! I also hate when people moan about it... I mean let's face it, we are all aware of what symptoms there are and that you don't alway's feel great!! 

I really do feel for you hun and hope that you are out of the limbo state soon, Massive :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

I'm sorry you are bring left in limbo at the moment, you must feel really crappy to say the least! Whilst I have been feeling sick and tired I am thrilled too feel this way, It disappeared for a few days and I was worried sick. To be honest I am very scared that the baby isan't there anymore. I found the heart beat at 8 weeks, fluke, and haven't found it since. Am getting quiet obsessive and check 3 times a day and still nothing :nope: Mid wife will be here on tuesday so hpoefully by then I will have heard it.

Mrs bear have everything crossed that this is your time, zen is good, I need to catch some of that.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey Pinga don't worry hunny xxx maybe your baby is laid at the back of your uterus where your doppler cannot pick him/her up....xxx your bean is fine...xx i just know it hunny xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I'm sure everything is fine Pinga. Even the pros have trouble finding it now and then. Just the double edged sword of having your own monitor. Try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## Pinga

I know your both right, but I can't help but worry. Haven't checked yet today, will have a listen before bed. Once a day is less stressfull.


----------



## Teej

Pinga i'm sure everything is fine hun, baby is already moving around in there so can be hard to find, especially this early on, I still occasionally have trouble finding mine but am lucky that I can feel him kicking away in there. It will get easier as baby get's bigger xxx


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well.

I am pissed off and worn out. Dd woke at 4.30 and would not go back to sleep, no apparrent reason. And to top it off Midwife was due at 9am for 1st appointment to take bloods etc and she was a no show. So I rang her up at 9.45 and she said she handed me to another midwife and she must of forgot. So now I just feel like bursting into tears from disapointment and exsortion! I have to just sit and wait for the new one to ring and make a new appp.

But I am now a Prune .......:happydance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay your a prune.....:happydance:


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> Yay your a prune.....:happydance:

I know I'm chuffed.

How are you getting on? :hugs:


----------



## Teej

Hey, hope everyone is getting on well :)

Rach how are you feeling now hun xxx

Hope all the bumps are coming along nicely :)

I'm great :) we're getting on well with building the nursery, just got a few more bit's to sort out then I can decorate :) we have decided on the Mama's and papa's "Once upon a time" range, it's lovely and has the flash of blue in it we wanted. Only problem we have at the minute is we have just realised we don't have the fitting kit for our cot so may have to buy a new cot now as they don't make them anymore!! Have been buying loads of clothes though... I was adamant I was going to wait too lol. I'm getting sooo many kicks now but am loving feeling him move so much now :) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

i am ok...still very confused...am back at epu on thursday for more bloodwork and another scan... :shrug: still got all the preggo symptoms... so dunno :shrug: 
Just wanna know whats happening.....we shall see....

Glad every one is ok xxx


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

Oh Rach thats is horrid for you :hugs: Hopefully they can give you some idea when all this will resolve itself, one way or an other, on thursday.

I have a stinking cold as does Dd, she was up again between 1 and 3.30am. I feel like hell, so glad morning sickness has stopped, I am so full of snot I know I would be puking. 
So new midwife rang me and she is coming monday when I will 10+6. She seemed very nice, and was sorry about the mix up. I told her I had put on 10lbs already :blush: and she said she would not tell me off. :happydance:

Teej, what do you mean by fitting kit? intructions? Or tools? Instructions you might get on the internet. Tools is a bit tricky, although with ours i think it was just a case of getting the right allen keys, and I think we where missing some massive screws and strange bolts and we got spares from BnQ. Ours is a mamas and papas cot.. Good luck

Mrs Bear hows it going? Its wednesday...........have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Teej

Oh, Our's is also mama's and papa's so I may have to have a look in B&Q then! we have lost all the strange looking bolts a couple of rods and some other bit's we need to put it together, still have the instructions so if nothing else we can see how it should go together if we had all the bits lol

Sorry to hear your not well, like you say though at least your not suffering MS now as well, hopefully you will feel better in now time xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Another BFN :cry:


----------



## Pinga

Oh Hun I'm sorry :hugs: Maybe its still to early. Is this the first day you tested?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Yes, it was my first test but I am already 13dpo. I'll test again in the morning I guess, but not hopeful. Going to go ahead and stop my meds so AF can start. Have an appt with the Dr to start the process all over again on Monday...


----------



## Pinga

Take a few days to look after your self. I'm glad you have a plan in place.

I hope you don't mind but I have added a link to a clinic that might be of some use https://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/#solutions
:hugs:


----------



## Teej

huge :hugs: Mrs Bear, really hope it's just a bit too soon xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hugs mrs bear xxx I had hoped it would be good news xxx 

Hospital in the morning... still getting bfps which is stressful... 
Had appointment wi the shrinks today and they have now added in a new medication.... :( unsure whether to take it though cos it says could cause cleft palate... Am sat here with the box of pills on my leg... Thinking do I or dont I??? The shrink did her best to talk me outta having another baby... Am starting to think are they right... Should I follow their advice??? What's more important.... Health or happiness??? :shrug:


----------



## Rachie Rach

I can have a medically induced happiness...


----------



## Teej

Rach, that really is a hard decision and sadly one that no one really has the answer to! I would say however if your health is suffering because your not taking the pill's you need then maybe you should start concentrating on yourself and your family as I should imagine this is also something that is affecting them, see how today goes and hopefully the outcome is a good one, if it's not however maybe it's time for you to re-evaluate what's really important xxx I really hope all goes well hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey ladies... Well went back to have bloods drawn on Thursday and low and behold they went up.... But and its a big but... They scanned me and still they do not see where the pregnancy is... So I am currently called... Pregnant with a pregnancy of unknown location...:shrug: so plan of action decided... Blood rescheduled for the 14th of june... Scan also... If still no clear answers... I've gotta have a shot of some drug (methosomething... Cannot remember) to terminated the pregnancy where ever it is.... Basically they are treating me as an ectopic...I said do the shot anyway but they refused!!!! Wtf!!!! My body... But they would cos I was on my own and appaerntly there is possible complications/ nasty side effect and basically not very nice... So need drew to go with me.... Sigh.... I'm fed up.... So until I know I am at a stand still... And after the shot from what I read I cannot ttc for approx 3 months... :shrug: dunno if true like....

Well that's what's happening with me xxx 
Hope everyone else is ok... Hope all the lively bumps are coming on nicely xxx 
My love to you all xxx hugs and kisses xxx 

P.s might not be round much... Having a break xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

methotrexate


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hope they get everything straightened out soon for you Rach :hugs:

Even if you do have to take a 3 month break maybe that will be a good thing - help you to get your body back on track and settle down from the emotions of the past few weeks. It's all been very hard on you and taking time for you may be just what you need. :hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yeah mrs bear your right hunny xxx 
How's things with you hunny? Xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Doing ok I guess. Still sad about yet another BFN of course. Have an appointment Monday for my baseline scan and to talk to the Dr. I have a feeling they may start pushing us towards IVF, but they may not yet if they think the lower quality of frozen sperm may be the reason for no BFP yet. I don't intend to do IVF whild DH is still deployed though. That is an awful lot to go through alone.

Trying to stay positive and hope that this next cycle does the trick. Would like to get a BFP before DH is home for his 2-week leave because I don't want to have to spend the whole time worrying about ttc stuff and Dr appts. That is a ways away though. Going to focus on the June cycle first.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya xxx I don't know how you cope hunny xxx at least we all have our other halfs to take the brunt of it all and you are doing this while your hubby is away... You are so strong xxx I really admire you for that xxx cannot wait for you to get your bfp cos you really deserve it xxx

Where is you hubby? 
My brother is in the navy and he's just got back from afganistan... I am so pleased he is back now... 
When does your hubby get back? Bet you miss him like crazy? Xxx I couldn't do it xxx I have huge amounts of respect for all the armed forces and more so for the partners of the brave lads and lasses xxx.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

He's in Afghanistan. It was 5 months since he left last weekend. He will be home on leave for a couple weeks later in the summer. It will be :cold: again before he is back for good.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless him and you xxx


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> Hey ladies... Well went back to have bloods drawn on Thursday and low and behold they went up.... But and its a big but... They scanned me and still they do not see where the pregnancy is... So I am currently called... Pregnant with a pregnancy of unknown location...:shrug: so plan of action decided... Blood rescheduled for the 14th of june... Scan also... If still no clear answers... I've gotta have a shot of some drug (methosomething... Cannot remember) to terminated the pregnancy where ever it is.... Basically they are treating me as an ectopic...I said do the shot anyway but they refused!!!! Wtf!!!! My body... But they would cos I was on my own and appaerntly there is possible complications/ nasty side effect and basically not very nice... So need drew to go with me.... Sigh.... I'm fed up.... So until I know I am at a stand still... And after the shot from what I read I cannot ttc for approx 3 months... :shrug: dunno if true like....
> 
> Well that's what's happening with me xxx
> Hope everyone else is ok... Hope all the lively bumps are coming on nicely xxx
> My love to you all xxx hugs and kisses xxx
> 
> P.s might not be round much... Having a break xxx

Hi Rach, sorry to hear you are still going through all this :hugs: I hope that what ever happens you can start to move forward from the 14th x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks pinga hun xxx cannot believe your a lime already xxx
How time does fly xxx


----------



## Pinga

Morning everyone :flower:

Had my booking app with midwife on Monday. I was sposed to have it a week ago but there was a mix up. I now have my notes and am waiting for my scan date to drop through the post :happydance: 
Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Teej

Yay Pinga :) You shouldn't have to wait too long for your scan either!!! 

Im good, started physio for my back yesterday and hurting a little today from that, have an appointment with my Obstetrician this afternoon too so will hopefully know by the end of today if I am able to have a natural birth or c-section!! The though of either scare's me a little if i'm honest!! Quite worried how a natural birth will affect my back but know with a c-sec the healing process is a lot longer..... hmmmm..... 

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Teej try not to worry too much if you can. I kept telling myself with my 1st that this baby is gonna come out one way or another and it would be the day we met so the best day. As for a c-section the actual section was a breeze. After was a little harder, just have to move slowly. I don't want one this time but only because I have a 2 year old that jumps on me and will probably be feeling a little put out with the new baby and will want to jump on me more :wacko:. But when you only have the baby to worry about its doable. I remember I had the moses basket right by the bed and slept propt up on about 50 pillows so I could get up to feed the baby. I really missed the hospital beds with the rails when I got home.

No scan in the post today......maybe tomorrow


----------



## Teej

Well I had the appointment but the hospital didn't have my note's about my back problems... considering my consultant for my back is based at the same hospital I thought this was pretty bad!! Hey ho... got to wait another 5 weeks now to see what's gonna happen, on a good note he said baby is doing great :) xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hello ladies,

Got my scan through for Monday 14.20:happydance: So excited!


----------



## Rachie Rach

yay :happydance:


----------



## Pinga

Heard babys heartbeat this morning on my doppler :happydance: now i'm really excited about monday.
Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay....


----------



## Pinga

Hello Ladies,

Had scan yesterday and all is well. They put me forward a few days so EDD now Christmas day!

I am so relieved that everything went well. 168bpm and all fingers and toes present, low risk for downs. :happydance:


----------



## Teej

That's fab news Pinga!! And wow... a Christmas baby indeed!! How do you feel about baby possibly being born on Christmas day?? Of course no other prezzie will top this one lol xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Great news Pinga glad all is well xxxx


----------



## Pinga

I'm not to worried theres only about a 5% chance that baby will come then. If it does then yes it will be the best pressent.:flower:


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies hope you are all well.

Rach just wondered how your app went yesterday? How are you feeling? Wanted you to know I was thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Teej

Same here Rach, hope all went ok hun xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Oh whow Pinga that is amazing news darling xxx so pleased for you xxx

Well me long story short....they now say ectopic gotta have shot...went today to have shot....and guess what...no shot...cos i am away when they need to run a blood test...and like f**k i am canceling what i have planned...so next tuesday is shot day...but if i have any pain, bleeding yadda yadda gotta go to a&e....poor bean is gonna get dissolved :( then my body shouold reabsorb it...:( how very sad.....then i've got to have a break of 3 months....so decided to go down ntnp route...mainly to get my mental health back on track....cos everyone is noticing i'm really not well....i might not be around much.....to the girls who have me on facebook i am looking forward to the baby pics and to the ones yet to add me search Lady Rachael Sykes-Coates.....:) thats me...

Hope everyone is ok xxx hugs and love to you all xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Rach,
I'm so sad for you and your bean :hugs: It just got lost, nobodys fault :nope: I will be thinking of you and your little one next tuesday.:hugs:
I hope you take the summer to relax and find yourself again before you get lost too. Your family needs you but firstly You need You. As mothers and partners and daughters we tend to put ourselves last. Make sure you find some regular you time.


----------



## Teej

Rach that's awful hun, I can't believe it's having to be dragged out! Will be thinking of you Tuesday!! I think I speak for all of us when I say we understand if your on here much! 

Much love xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry Rach :hugs: it's awful that it has been dragging out for so long. Hopefully once this is resolved you will have the time you need to recenter yourself and get everything back on track. Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## Pinga

:hugs: Thinking of you Rach :hugs: Stay strong x


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is keeping well, Rach especially :hugs:

Wish the summer would hurry up and arrive and cheer us all up.

Mrs Bear how are you getting on in your cycle?

take care all x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - hope everything went as well as could be expected. Been thinking of you :hugs:

I'm doing good Pinga. Had my 5th IUI yesterday so in the 2ww. Had several egg follicles but only 9.1 million swimmers so hopefully it will all balance out. Planning to test around July 6 if I can hold out that long. If no BFP this cycle I will be taking a break and be on birth control pills to suppress my cycle and set up the timing so I will O when DH is home on leave for two weeks toward the end of summer.


----------



## Pinga

Hii Mrs Bear :flower:

Glad your IUI went well. Fingers crossed 5 is your lucky number. Hope the 2ww flys for you.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, hope you are all well?

So sorry to read about your ectopic Rach- hope you're doing ok and it will do you good to have a break. :hugs:

I haven't posted for ages but have been around- just been very busy getting loads done in house and have been writing all my school reports which take hours :nope: all done now though :happydance:

We finished our bathroom and have got nursery done as well. I've got 6 weeks left till my due date. Just need to sort out my hospital bag and we're doing up the lounge and dining room too so a few more weeks and we should be there.

We have our first antenatal class tonight- feeling a bit nervous as I've heard rather mixed reviews about the NHS ones but can't afford private with everything else we're doing right now.

I now also have a pregnany sister in law and a pregnant best friend which is great- hoping some of their lucky dust might reach you ladies on here who are still trying. :dust:

How are all the other mums to be and bumps? Hope you're all good x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well ended up in hospital having another shot of that god awful stuff... So now 6 months till I can ttc.... Feeling very poorly at the mo all I am doing is feeling sick, shaking and sleeping.... Feel dizzy when I stand up feel dizzy when laying down... It's crap really :( 

Cannot believe we've got bumps that are due xxx cannot wait to see pics xxx Good luck ladies xxx it's painful but so worth it xxx


----------



## Bec27

Awh, hope you're feeling better soon Rach x x x


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

I hope everyone is keeping well.

Rach I am so sorry your feeling so rough, did they say how long before you would start to feel better? :hugs:

Bec glad to see your getting close to D day. So exciting to see bump turn into baby :happydance:

Mrs Bear how you hangin in there? Only a few days to go now.... How do you feel?

Well I feel fat. I can feel my bump growing, But due to being a little on the porky side I have a B and not a D so I just feel fat! Heey hoo! Apart from that I feel fine. 
15 weeks today, still haven't felt baby yet, but heart beat is strong. See midwife in just over a week.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well should be 15 weeks today and finally it is over :( I started cramping and bleeding today... And I cried my arse off.... Cos now I know it's over.... Had my bloods done today before I started bleeding so am expecting them to come back as zero or very close to zero.... Still feel really shite and hair is falling out like crazy.... 
Am sad.... Poor baby....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry Rach :hugs:

I tested this morning and had another BFN :cry: I feel like I am just wasting my time and it is never going to happen :nope: Will be on a break now til probably Sept so we can schedule things for when DH is on his 2 week leave. Don't know how much I'll be on BnB.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Bec27

So sorry Rach, let it all out, don't try to be strong, you still need to grieve :(

Sorry for your BFN too Mrs Bear, I'm sure it will happen for you hunni, just keep trying when your DH is back. If you're not on here much everyone understands.

Take care both of you and make sure you get some TLC from those around you. :hugs: x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thanks ladies... Means a lot xxx 
I'll be joining you
Mrs bear I cannot ttc for 6 months now cos of the meth injection... I need a break though... Get my head sorted etc so we can continue together... It will happen for you hunny I know it will xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, sorry to hear things are not going well for Rach and Mrs Bear! Hopefully the break will do you both some good - FXed you'll be nice and relaxed and both get your BFP's!! xxx

Amazed to see we have a couple of due dates coming up soon - I can't believe how quickly time has flown!! I've not been about much as so busy at home with getting the house ready! Can't wait to start seeing those baby pics!! xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Wow Teej - I can't believe you are already in your 3rd trimester!

I am seriously considering stopping if we don't get a BFP after DH is home on leave. If it doesn't work with the stronger meds and fresh sperm I won't have any confidence it will work if I start trying frozen again after he goes back. Am thinking it would be better to save the money we would spend on banking and IUIs and put that toward fresh cycles or IVF once the deployment is over. So if no BFP in September it looks like Rach and I will be starting ttc again at about the same time.


----------



## Rachie Rach

its very quiet on here now :( 
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Can't speak for everyone else but I'm just marking time these days between waiting for DH to come home and waiting to TTC again. 

How are you doing Rach?


----------



## Teej

Hey Ladies, I'm good just been so busy trying to get everything sorted! Baby is doing really well and does not stop kicking the crap outta me lol, even woke me at 4am this morning with hiccups... couldn't get back to sleep then either and so tired now! 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, it has been very quiet on here, I have still been checking in now and then but mainly on third tri forum. Like you Teej I have been and am still so busy preparing for baby. We finished the nursery, have everything we need and I had my baby shower a couple of weeks ago which was fun. I've packed most of my labour bag but just need to finish it this weekend. Work has been crazy too as I had all my reports to write, parents evening was on Tue night till 8 which was very tiring and then we had sports day on Thursday too. My headteacher is being really good though and has been helping me to pace myself- she appreciates I'm working really late into my pregnancy so I can see my class through the school year. One week left! I have had a lot of problems with my pelvis and hips and have been diagnosed with SPD so really trying to take it easy but have a busy weekend ahead- at least I've got myself a driver- my sis is ferrying me around today. DH is working all weekend doing overtime to get some extra cash...not long and I'll be living off SMP as I'm resigning from my job I'm not entitled to as much maternity pay. 

Anyway...that's my catch up!! Hope you other ladies are all doing well. Katie is due very close to me I remember. How are other bumps? I'm sorry Rach and Mrs Bear that you've both been having such a rough time of it. Praying that things go your way soon.

x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies! Been so busy with getting ready for bubs coming only been popping in from time to time!
Moving next week too so everything is up in the air for me! Bubs is very active (too much) sometimes lol xx
Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. :flower:

Can't wait to see those baby pics either. :happydance:

Been feeling really tired lately so I got the midwife to check my iron levels. Trying to get through to Drs now to get results, but no luck. Had my 16 week app last week and discussed my labour with MW. She has written in my notes that I don't want continuous montering as I want to beable to move with my labour. I am so scared they will push for a c-section at the fist chance. Don't want that. I plan to stear clear of the epiduarel too as once thats in I know I will get a c-section.

Felt baby kick for the first time yesterday :happydance: and we have picked our names aswell.

_Isla_ if its a girl and _Louis (Louie)_ if its a boy. You are the only people I'm telling untill baby arrives.


----------



## Teej

Hey Pinga, so glad all is going well and loving the names you have picked!! 

How come you will have to have a c-sec if you have an epidural? I'm still waiting to find out if i'm going natural or c-sec, should hopefully find out on the 10th August, time is still flying by for me - kinda wish it would slow down a bit now as still so much to get done!! xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Teej

If you have an epidural your pretty much preped for theatre. Plus the less your dialated when you have it the greater the chance of you not progressing. As my c-section was a bit of a nightmare being reopened a few days later cause of a massive blood clot I want to try and avoid it at all cost. I want a happy christmas :thumbup: I'm sticking to tens, gas and air and pethedine if I need a break. And hopefully no induction my midwife reckons my body just wasn't ready for birth last time and I need to wait it out this time and go into labour naturally. Heres hoping

I have my 20 week scan on the 10th too, I hope everything is still ok and baby is growing well. It will be good for you to find out what your birth plan is...so exciting.

Glad you like the names


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

my lovely headteacher has given me the afternoon off to rest- have lots of work to do but at least I can relax while I do it (and surf the net a bit too!). My SPD has got worse and I am struggling quite a bit now with walking and sleeping as every time I move or turn over it causes me pain so I wake up :(

I only have 3 days left now and then I'm finished so the end is finally in sight! I think working this late was a bit ambitious but nearly there now.

Pinga they are lovely names, are you staying on team yellow or will you be finding out?

Teej- time definitely seems to go pretty quickly in third tri! I can't believe I only have 3 weeks now till my due date!! Just want to finish preparing things so i feel completely ready- really hope he doesn't come early and catch me out!

Hope everyone is good still- especially those who don't seem to have been on for ages- Mrs Hedgehog, Mishc and lifechanging.

Take care all x x x


----------



## Pinga

Yes we are team yellow,especially because its due christmas day.
I already know I'm getting a magimix food processor the baby is the surprise :haha:


----------



## Teej

Oh no Bec that's not good!! at least you are almost done at work so can finally put your feet up :) 
I know what you mean about hoping lil one doesn't catch you out! if our lil one makes an early appearance we're done for lol, hopefully it won't be much longer till upstairs is sorted but having to rely on other's all the time is annoying, we're now waiting for the plasterer to let us know when he can come round and plaster upstairs for us, then we have to book in the carpenter to finish off his bits, then we get to finally decorate... woop woop xx

Aww Pinga I never thought about it like that but what a lovely surprise for Christmas :) xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies, :flower:

I'm a mango this week :happydance:

How are all the bumps coping with the heat? I get puffed out too quick and have to sit down..useless!

Betty and Bec not long to go now......... have every thing crossed that you both have smooth deliverys.

I can't wait for next weeks scan, bit nervous, but really looking forward to seeing little one again. The cat gets spade next week too so busy week.

Take care everyone waiting to try , trying, and waddling! :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Pinga! How mad is this heat! I feel like a beached whale lol
Congrats on your Mango hehe
Can't believe only 10 days for Bec and 16 for me eeeeeek! Exciting but scary too xxx

Hope all the other ladies are doing ok xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

Pinga- a mango- how exciting! I loved seeing bubs on scans, hope your one next week goes well :)

Katie- can't believe we're nearly there! I hope you're ok, I'm getting so uncomfortable- feel like my tummy isn't big enough for my little man- he must be so squashed in there! 

Actually really glad I worked till 37 weeks as now I've finished work time is DRAGGING and have been getting pretty bored! Trying to have something planned each day- even if it's naff things like emptying the dishwasher and hanging out the washing! My mum is off this week though so had a nice day sitting in her garden while she did some gardening and then we went out for tea and cake in the afternoon- lovely :)

Going to see Harry Potter on Wednesday which will be great- missed seeing the last one at the cinema as my morning sickness was so bad. 

Anyway, hope all is good with everyone and I will update again before I have baby (or not if he catches me out!!)

x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Harry Potter was fab! You will love it!!! Wasn't the comfiest of experiences but worth it  
I finished a week a go and moved last week so have been busy every day... Got a nursery now too so I have that to slowly work in till bubs arrives! 

Cannot wait now! I keep lookin at her cot thinking how amazing it will be when she is here xxx


----------



## Teej

Hey ladies, This heat is killing me!!!! 

Pinga... almost half way :) When do you have your 20 week scan - can't wait to see piccy :) 

Bec and Katie... Oh My God - how close are you two now!!! So exciting :) can't wait to start seeing the baby pic's.

Other than struggling in the heat and puffing up as soon as I move i'm good, have really enjoyed being pregnant just starting to struggle now, I think this is more to do with the heat though and the sleepless nights - just can't get comfy! I have a V pillow that is great for when I first go to bed but then when I turn over in the night I get all caught up in it and nearly fell out of bed the other night! Still unsure if I will have a natural or c-section but will find out on the 10th, still not sure which I prefer the idea of yet!

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Hi everyone, haven't posted on here for ages as haven't really had much to report. Have been following how everyone is doing though. How exciting that some of us are getting really close.

I've been doing great mostly, suffering a little bit in the heat and get swollen ankles sometimes but nothing too serious. I've finished work and got the next 7 weeks to get ready for baby. Got lots of little projects to keep me busy like knitting hats and making wash cloths. I love being at home and doing housework, think I must be nesting. DH is loving it as I make his breakfast every morning now! 

I'm really looking forward to LO arriving but don't want it to go by too fast. I might not be seeing that in another few weeks when I'm huge and uncomfortable. At the moment I still have quite a neat bump but it's starting to grow quite quickly now. 

Good luck everyone x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

I can't believe that it's been almost a year since I first posted on BnB and I'm preparing to be a mum! It's been really nice to chat with lots of like minded woman and I'm grateful to have the forum to come to when I need it xxxx


----------



## Pinga

Morning ladies,

20 weeks today and the countdown to D-day and Christmas begins! :happydance:

I'm waiting with baited breath for our threads 1st arrivals!! Bets are on on for who goes 1st :crib:

Things that I wish I'd had for the birth and after are.............

*Tonnes of pads for when your water breaks. *
They broke my water and didn't give me anything to mop it up with. OH took off his top and through it on the floor for me to stand on. This time I am taking the last of my daughters size 5 pampers with me as well as maternity pads! Won't catch me out twice!
*
A bottle of infercol.* 
Dd had colic in those first few weeks and wouldn't settle. Infercol helps collect all the tiny bubbles together so its easier to pass, one way or the other. The 1st night we had together she cryed alot unless she was jigged about. I spose it is alot to expect that they won't get tummy ache from their 1st few meals. I would deffinatly have it just incase.

My scan is Wednesday Teej, good luck with your app. And loads of :hug: to Becs and Betty, enjoy the experience, its not something that happens every day!

Teej and Mrs Hedgehog you'll be the next 2.:thumbup:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Eeeeeek I'm getting mega excited now! 
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Bec27

Thanks Pinga, it's getting very exciting now and I can't wait to go into labour and know my little boy is on his way :) such an incredible privilege to nearly be a mummy! My body is definitely getting ready and I'm hoping he will come naturally in the next week. Watch this space...

So, congrats Pinga on being half way. Teej and Mrs Hedgehog, how are you two getting on? Any nurseries done? I don't know if anyone saw my pics, I posted them in third tri, not sure I put them on here? 

Katie we are so close, you must be so excited to meet your little girl :)

How are Rach, lifechanging, Mrs Bear and Mishc getting on? Hope all you ladies are well, I know some of you were taking a break. 

Take care all, will update when I have any news :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

We moved 2 weeks ago so I finally have a nursery lol I just need some wall stickers to finish it off... Will try and find your piccies and have a nosy xx

As Bec said hope the ladies having a break are all ok xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

I am good thanks bec just chillaxing and cuddling loads of babies (my friends are all starting to give birth) had some shaky parts when cuddling babies cried a few times buy hey... Just waiting to start trying again waiting for 1st af since ectopic now... well I say trying we are going down the whole ntnp route... It will happen.... I need patience... Lol

Looking forward to seeing all the baby pics :) exciting stuff this!!!! :)


----------



## Teej

My god Bec and Katie... you are almost there!!! :) Good luck hun, hope all goes nice and smoothly for you both xx

I'm doing well, nursery is almost there, when I say almost I mean we finally have plastr on the walls lol, still got to decorate, get the carpenter to finish off the wood work then get the carpet fitter in but feel's like we're finally getting somewhere :)

Pinga, remember to upload a scan piccy :) will you be finding out if your team pink or blue??? xx


----------



## Pinga

Morning all :flower:

Becs your Bun is cooked ! 40 weeks today :thumbup:

Rach good to hear from you. I always say crying is the best therapy, and baby cuddles are always good no matter how hard it can be...:hugs:

Teej how was your appointment? Do you have a birth plan?

Well we had our scan yesterday and little one is looking good.:cloud9:
We were both good and looked away when he was measuring legs so we are still team yellow.:happydance: I will up load a picture when I can but they were not the best pics as baby wanted to snuggle my spine most of the time.
I am so relieved that all is well...now I can relax and look forward to a week away in the sun!


----------



## BettyBoop152

So glad all is well with bubs hun! Can't believe you stayed team yellow! I'm too impatient lol time will fly now!

OMG happy due date Bec! You feeling anything yet? Xxxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg pinga I cannot believe your still team yellow xxx but it'll be a nice surprise :)


----------



## Teej

I have to say i'm impressed Pinga... No way could I wait, too bloody impatient lol, app went well but i'm still none the wiser about what's happening, they're now saying I will find out at my 36 week app! All is good with baby though so i'm happy :) xxx

Bec good luck hun, any signs yet??? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Oh it really annoys me when the MW's keep putting things off! I had to demand to be referred to a physio as they were like "let's just see how you get on" then when I went to the physio they had to refer me to a chiro it was that bad!
You do know you can just turn up at the doctors and be seen? A woman did it at ours made us all wait an extra half hour but it was because she had an issue she couldn't wait till the week after....

I've been having major cramping so I'm hoping something is happening but knowing my luck I will go over the full 2 weeks xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Maybe Katie maybe.... Fingers crossed it starts for ya xxx 

Tammy take it as your having a normal delivery.... They are useless Hun my friend had a booked c section but they had that many emergencies in the end they treated her as an emergency and basically butchered her..... (sorry don't mean to put willies in ya ) xxx she was a right mess.... I know it's hard for you but try normal delivery.... Epidural all the way darl xxx even if they end up wi forceps Or ventouse it's better than a section xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, well we have our thread's first bubba!! I went into labour Wed afternoon and he was born by water birth at 7.50am yesterday. We have called him Joshua Paul and he weighed 8 pounds. We are totally in love with him, I'll put some photos up soon when I have some spare time- bubs is cuddled up asleep on me and I'm writing this on my I-pod! All the best Katie- any signs for you yet? x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Yaaaay! Congratulations! Sooooo happy for you! Hope your labour wasn't too bad! Xx
I'm just gettin cramps and back ache but no show etc so expecting to go over lol xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congratulations Bec :happydance: Can't wait to see all the others arrive. Won't be long now

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I am still on my break but went to the Dr today for my baseline scan and bloodwork. Everything was fine so I am cleared to start my injectible medications next Thursday :thumbup: just in time for DH to come home for his leave :happydance:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay bec congrats on the birth of baby Joshua xxx awwwwwww cannot believe we've got our first thread baby xxx 
Dying to see pics xxx I bet he's a stunner xxx 
Yay :happydance:


----------



## Pinga

:wohoo::wohoo:*Congratulations*:wohoo::wohoo:

Welcome to the world *Joshua Paul* :baby:

Well done Mummy :flower:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Congratulations Bec! Joshua is a lovely name. Enjoy every minute x x


----------



## Teej

Bec that's fab new's hun!!! Lovely name too :) so pleased for you just hurry up with those piccies, we're all dying to see him :) xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies,

Signing out for a week as off to France tomorrow for a week in the sun. Can't wait to see baby pics when I get back!

Take care all

P.S good luck with the new cycle Mrs Bear :hugs:


----------



## Bec27

Hello ladies,

sorry for keeping you all waiting...this past week and a half has been MAD!! We haven't had one day without visitors yet and with me breastfeeding, baby Joshua has been very demanding of my time! Loving being a mummy but it has been pretty challenging so far...very sore and tired after an all night labour, sleepless nights, baby blues- all in all a lot harder than I thought but I wouldn't have it any other way. Think I was a bit nieve- everyone tells you how bad the labour is but noone had warned me about the need to recover afterwards. Not to worry...feeling so much better now and enjoying life with my baby boy. Labour was pretty quick for a first baby which was good. I started contractions at 2.15pm on the Wednesday but they were quite irregular for several hours. Went into the hospital at 3am and he was born at 7.50am on the Thursday. Still can't believe he came on his due date. I'm very grateful that it wasn't a day later as that is our first wedding anniversary and I had wanted to keep the two occassions separate. Anyway, Katie unless you've had your baby girl yet you must be 5 days overdue? I hope she is here for you soon and that you're not too uncomfortable. Here are some pics of our gorgeous, darling boy. Hope you like :) Love to all x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMGP3694.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2









IMGP3741.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









IMGP3717.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 1









IMGP3775.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









IMGP3690.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Teej

Aww Bec he is lovely!!! You were very lucky with a quick labour, hope you are feeling a little more rested now although not too easy to with a new born!! xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay he is beautiful bec really he is xxx 
Congrats again....

Katie had her baby girl a few days ago.... Another thread cutie xxx

Enjoy your little pumpkin cos they grow up so quickly.... My youngest is 9 this Friday.... God knows where that time has gone.... 

Not long now for you Tammy xxx :)


----------



## Bec27

Rachie Rach said:


> Katie had her baby girl a few days ago.... Another thread cutie xxx
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, that's brilliant news, can't wait to see some pics :)


----------



## Teej

Rachie Rach said:


> Not long now for you Tammy xxx :)


6 weeks.... eeek!!! Still so much to do at home too!! Can't wait to meet my lil man though :) More painting tonight - hopefully by next week we should be just about there!! xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey ladies!!! 
Wow what a stunner he is bec! You must be so proud! 
I had my little princess on 20/08/11 after 3 days of slow labour! I will put some pics on soon and my birth story xx

Ps hope your little man comes around their due date Tammy and you will have your bundle of joy with you very soon xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

BettyBoop152 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> Wow what a stunner he is bec! You must be so proud!
> I had my little princess on 20/08/11 after 3 days of slow labour! I will put some pics on soon and my birth story xx
> 
> Ps hope your little man comes around their due date Tammy and you will have your bundle of joy with you very soon xxx


Congratulations! 3 day labour sounds tough but I'm sure it was worth it. Looking forward to seeing some pics.

Bec - your wee man is gorgeous. Thanks for posting some pics.

Teej - not long for you now. I've just been getting my hospital bag ready today and suddenly it seems very very close. Starting to get a bit impatient now although I'm still loving being pregnant and will miss my baby bump!


----------



## Teej

Katie, I also hope he comes around his due date and doesn't keep me waiting too long lol xxx

Mrs Hedgehog, I know what you mean, I've also just started sorting out my bag and am getting very excited about it all now, I had a moment the other day where I realised that lil man will be here in a matter of weeks now not months and I had a bit of a mix of panic and excitement!! Am also going to miss my bump though :(


----------



## Pinga

Welcome to the world _Olivia Rose_
:happydance:Congratulations:happydance:

Lovely name :hugs:


----------



## Pinga

Oh Bec he is so cute. 

Hope your feeling better and are getting into the swing of mother hood. It took my little one 2 months before she would sleep 6 hours through the night then it got easier. My best advice is sleep when the baby sleeps and don't worry about a messy house. Sleep deprivation is a form of torture untidiness isn't, its just irritating.


I'm back from my holiday, so nice to have a break. Little one starts playschool in a couple of weeks I can't belieave it. How time flies.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congrats and welcome to Olivia! :pink:

We should be having some more little ones on this thread arrive soon :baby:

I'm back on ttc while DH is home for two weeks on leave. Using injectible medications this time and hoping between those and fresh swimmers it will do the trick. Set to O tomorrow and will be back into the 2ww.

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Pinga

Good luck,

Enjoy each other whilst he's home :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Good Luck Mrs Bear xxx


----------



## Teej

Good luck Mrs Bear!! xx

Well I have been booked in for a c-sec!! I only have 3 weeks to wait now as they are doing it at 39 weeks, still waiting for the date but kinda relieved now a decision has finally been made!

How is everyone else getting on?? xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Glad you finally have things decided Teej. I guess C-section is probably best for you to not risk injuring your back. Good luck!

I'm in the 2ww. I Od on 8/31 and DH had 159.6 million after the wash! Thats over 150 million more than we get from frozen. Not testing til 9/12 but feeling super optimistic right now.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Teej

Ohhh that sounds really promising hun, will keep FXed for you, can't wait to see your results :) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Good luck mrs bear... Fresh is always better xxx ;)


----------



## Pinga

Morning Ladies,

Good Luck Mrs Bear really hope this is your month.

Teej glad you now know your birth plan. I'm sure you can gather lots of advice on these forums who have had c-sections to help you prepare. Al I remember is I really missed the hospital beds when I got home, with the side bar and the button the raised the bed etc. I think i slept almost up right when I got home for the night feeds and had the moses basket right by the bed.

Well I am 24 weeks today 16 weeks till Christmas, feeling huge already but loving it. Have already started getting things for Dd as I know its going to get harder the closer I get.


----------



## BettyBoop152

It will fly by Pinga! I miss by bump so much! Now it's just jelly hehe xx


----------



## Teej

I really must have a read up in the forum, would be good to get a bit of advice - been avoiding it up till now as didn't want the scare stories but may be good to get as much info as I can xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Teej if you go into postnatal support on here you will see lots of threads on c sections xx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, thought I'd drop in and say hello while I'm up doing a night feed. My I-pod keeps me awake! I'm glad you know how you're giving birth now Tammy so you can begin to prepare yourself..I'm sure you'll have a really positive birth experience...try not to read too many scare stories. Planned sections are quite different to emergency ones too- much calmer and relaxed. So when's the big day?! 

Katie how are you getting on with baby Olivia? Good I hope :)

Pinga- getting bigger all the time- not that much longer now and good plan to get ahead with the xmas shopping.

Mrs Bear- really hoping this month was successful for you hun, have u tested yet? Best of luck. 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.

We are good- Josh is a month old already can you believe?! I'm feeling a lot more confident as a mummy now and despite it being incredibly hard work I am loving every minute and love my precious boy to bits :)

Take care all, I'm going back to sleep now- yay!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

BFN yesterday, going to test again Wednesday


----------



## Teej

Hey Bec, glad to hear all is going well for you hun :) 

My C-section is on the 28th Sept so only 2 weeks and a day to go... eeek!! I'm not looking too much into it to be honest, I have heard and read a lot of positive things about planned c-sec's so just looking forward to meeting my lil man now, I know it's going to be hard work but the alternative could be a lot worse!

Mrs Bear... keeping FXed for you hun!! xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Teej you will be fine.. Just remember to get hubby to help out with lots as you won't be at full strength for a while xxx


----------



## Bec27

Sorry to hear that Mrs Bear, keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. 

You'll be fine Tammy, choose some nice music to have playing in the background to help keep you nice and relaxed. Finally having your baby is the most magical and surreal experience and even though they are hard work you get used to it and believe me you wouldn't have it any other way. 28th September is a lovely date for a birthday... Have you chosen a name for him yet?


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Bec.. Glad all is well with you x
Me and Olivia are getting on great same can't be said for the OH must be so tiring playing xbox all night! Grrrrr lol he slept on couch last night and I actually slept better! Xxx


----------



## Teej

Yeah my OH is over the moon that lil man is now going to be a September baby... He also has a September birthday lol. Thankfully He is really good and really looking forward to getting stuck in with baby duties, he has a 9 year old so know's what he's in for and we've talked through that I won't be able to do much at all for first couple of weeks due to c-sec and he's being really good about it :) 

Name wise, we think we have finally settled on... Taylor Stephen, of course this may change when we see lil man so haven't told anyone else as yet but it's the only one that seems to have stuck, middle name was always going to be Stephen as that's OH's brothers name who sadly passed away last year so has a lot of meaning xxx


----------



## Teej

BettyBoop152 said:


> Hey Bec.. Glad all is well with you x
> Me and Olivia are getting on great same can't be said for the OH must be so tiring playing xbox all night! Grrrrr lol he slept on couch last night and I actually slept better! Xxx

Ohh dear, sounds like he needs a kick into gear! At least on the upside you slept better!?!? xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Teej said:


> BettyBoop152 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Bec.. Glad all is well with you x
> Me and Olivia are getting on great same can't be said for the OH must be so tiring playing xbox all night! Grrrrr lol he slept on couch last night and I actually slept better! Xxx
> 
> Ohh dear, sounds like he needs a kick into gear! At least on the upside you slept better!?!? xxClick to expand...

No snoring in my ear def helped! The dogs don't help jumping in and out of bed all
Night so Livvy actually went 4 hours from midnight which she never does lol so all round I'd say it was a great thing and he can stay there haha xx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Ps lovely name btw xx


----------



## Bec27

Awh, that's a lovely name Tammy :) he will be born 5 days after my birthday- September is a great month. We chose Paul for our little ones middle name as that was my dad's name and he died when I was 19. It's a great way to remember and honour that lost loved one and I will enjoy telling Josh about the grandad he was named after one day.

Katie- playing on the x-box?? Oh dear. Hope he starts pulling his weight a bit more, you need a bit more support than that, being a mummy isn't easy and being a daddy shouldn't be either. :hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

He has his own business so works very hard and fair enough he is going to be substituting my wage whilst on maternity but I went out yesterday night for tea with my friend.. Was out from half 6 till half 8 and Livvy was already fed and asleep before I left.. Got home and she was still asleep for half hour so he had an easy time sitting her! He then fell asleep on the couch leaving me to do the midnight feed which he says he will do to help out so I snapped and just said you never wake up when I'm doing the early feeds (he is a heavy sleeper) so you get a good 8 hours sleep yet you fall asleep on the couch and leave me to do ALL the feeds! Was not happy at all but he just slept on the couch no doubt finishing his xbox game off! Grrrrr


----------



## Rachie Rach

Believe me girls the men don't get any better when they are little babies.... Drew does more with them now they can walk talk and basically look after themselves.... But tbh how I see/saw it was he goes to work earns the money so
I stay at home and raise the kids he shouldn't help out wi them when they are babies.... God that sounds awful and very old fashioned lol.... He rarely helped wi the kids when they were babies.... And I don't expect him to with any future babies.... I only sleep a few hours anyway now days so shouldn't be a problem :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

That sounded awful.... Lol....


----------



## lifechanging

Hello ladies. I haven't posted in forever. I dont even know how far back to go to read. I see that we have at least two births. Congrats to Kati and Bec on Olivia and Joshua! Too cute! 

So we are waiting on a couple more. How exciting!
Well, I am no longer trying to conceive, which is why I haven't been around bt I got to wondering about everyone in ealry August and I dropped in and read a bit and then again tnite I wondered so here I am.

Did I miss anything else exciting. I kow that Mrs Hedgehog and Teej are waiting on babies, any others that I missed?


----------



## Teej

Hey Life, how are you doing?? Do you mind me asking why you are no longer TTC?

You haven't really missed anything else, I am having a c-section 2 weeks today... eeek!! I haven't been on here much either as we've been converting our 2 bed into a 3 bed and it's been manic... I am sick to death of painting now lol. 

Great to hear from you again though and hope all is well, take care hun xx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Teej - I think you'll end up having LO before me! I've had no signs of anything happening. Think I'm going to be pregnant forever!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Life! How are you?
It's def been a while since you posted! 

Rach - I totally disagree with that as I could be in exactly the same situation if I was single and getting benefits.
I am grateful that my OH is working hard to pay the difference whilst I'm off work but I'm only going to be down about 3 months and then I'll be back to work. I only ever ask that he does one feed as he is a night person anyway and usually up then.. Plus as Livvy has colic the days are very hard work and I need a break at night to cook tea, clean, wash and iron! Lol so I think it's different for everyone xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi lifechanging :hi: sorry to hear you aren't ttc any more :hugs:

You haven't missed much from me except more BFNs

Another BFN today for me at 14dpo so its over for this month :cry: seriously considering taking rest of year off


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hey life hope your well darl xxx missed ya xxx

Katie- i know what i said is very out dated but thats the way i was raised really and thats how drew was raised so its only natural that i should be the one looking after the kids and doing all the house work etc after all my job title is housewife... lol... as much as i hate it.... guess its us yorkshire folk lol....we all live a cetain way... xxx i didn't mean to cause offence... xxx

Tammy- Not long now chuck....eeeeeeekkkkk is everything done now? (housewise) you seem to have been doing that forever lol... love the name btw....i know what you mean subject to change that was what we were like wi our Ben....his name was gonna be thomas.... but when i held him in my arms and he looked at us we both said 'he's a Ben not a Thomas'.....lol....Our Michael was always a Michael after my ex's cousin who died and our Cameron was always gonna be a Cameron.... (con air was out at the time and it was my fav film lol)
But when.... when i get preg we are screwed for a boys name.....cannot think of owt we like... but girls names well we have the pick of the bunch..... cannot have owt season wise like summer or owt likethat cos of our last name.....imagine at school being called Summer Coates..... :/ not good lol....


----------



## Rachie Rach

:hugs: mrs bear xxx


----------



## Teej

Mrs Hedgehog... Ohhh I didn't realise how close our dates are now!! Only 4 day's in it, really hope your not kept waiting and lil one arrives on time xx

Rach... Tell me about it lol, it really does feel like we've been doing it forever!! It all started in May so had about 5 months of it, we are putting up the border in the nursery tonight and then get to build the cot and put bits away in there :) :) :) can't wait to see it all finished now!! We still have the hallway to paint but that is the last of my worries now, just glad the bedrooms are pretty much there as I desperately need to relax before lil man get's here, i'm so shattered constantly at the min xx

Mrs Bear, so sorry hun :( FXed that it's just a little early xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Bless ya you should be taking it easy now hun xxx especially wi your back darl xxx


----------



## Teej

Well we now have a nursery... woop woop... and I am one happy bunny :) 

Other that sorting out lil mans clothes and bits n pieces I intend on doing nothing now till he is here :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Rach you didn't offend me... I just don't agree with what you said lol! Don't forget had I have verbally said it to you... You would have heard a nice tone but unfortunatley when typing it doesn't bring that across 
I know everyone is different.. I'm very career minded so I could never be a stay at home mum buy that doesn't mean either way is right or wrong xxx


----------



## BettyBoop152

Mrs. Bear said:


> Hi lifechanging :hi: sorry to hear you aren't ttc any more :hugs:
> 
> You haven't missed much from me except more BFNs
> 
> Another BFN today for me at 14dpo so its over for this month :cry: seriously considering taking rest of year off

So sorry to hear that hun.. Was so sure it was your month! Do u really want to stop trying? I guess it's difficult whilst DH is away too xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I don't necessarily 'want' to stop trying, but I don't know if it is worth the expense to keep trying for only a few more months. If we still get BFN when DH is home I don't have a lot of faith in trying now if the odds per cycle using frozen sperm are only 3%.

I have an appointment with my Dr on Monday to see what his opinion is as far as next steps. The Dr could always say it is worth trying again, but at 38 there isn't a lot of time to waste on things that aren't working. I have a feeling he will say IVF, which is $10-15000 per try (prob 8000 pounds or so for you guys) and that would need to wait til 2012 anyway when the next insurance cycle kicks in. 

It definitely feels weird to not be trying but if that is what has to happen I will survive it. It might be good for me to be off meds for a while too, I've been on something almost every day for over a year :wacko:


----------



## lifechanging

sory to hear Mrs. Bear. Hope you come to a conclusion about what to do and it is one that you are okay with! 

Well, i stopped TTC bc of a change in jobs that requires a lot of time and attention from me. I just dont have a lot of time anymore.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

It's official - we are moving on to IVF in January 2012. Good news is the insurance at my job should cover close to half of the cost. It will still be expensive but will at least be more manageable. Hoping this will do the trick [-o&lt;


----------



## Teej

That is great news Mrs Bear and even more so that the insurance will cover half of it!! I truly hope this works for you and quickly xxx

Well I had a morning in the hospital yesterday, was getting some period type cramps and I now appear to be leaking a little... nice!! Thankfully it's not early labour, they said I've been overdoing it and the pains are a bit of a warning!! Yep can't argue with that one lol, at least now we are all done at home, i'm now spending each day with my feet up and occasionally pottering as I think of something else I need to do, Got the pram all stripped and washed yesterday and now have all lil man's clothes hanging up in his wardrobe... they all look so cute hanging there :) :) Bring on a week tomorrow.. I can't wait to meet him now xxx

How is everyone else getting on xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Naughty Tammy.... but awwwwww cannot believe next week your gonna be a mommy.... :happydance: and i'm still waiting....:cry: but yay excited for ya darl.....cannot wait to see piccies of this little fella xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks hun, I'm sure you will get your BFP soon hun, hopefully taking this time out will help to get yourself back to normal and more relaxed about it!! xxx

I can't wait to meet and show lil man off, trying to sort out at the minute who if anyone else we would like at the hospital on the day! I'm very much thinking my mum and possibly my sister but not any friends but Tony would like his friend there (his mum won't come to the hospital until next day, she thinks it should just be the 2 of us) 
Thing is, we found out a couple of weeks ago that my mum has cancer, she's been in a lot of pain the last few months and they found it when they did a scan, she finds out today when they will operate but she is unable to make the 100 mile drive at the min, my sister is unable to get any time off of work now and 100 miles is a long drive after work for an hour and half visiting slot! This leaves me and Tony which i'm happy about (if a little gutted my mum can't make it) but can't decide what to say about Darren - Tony's friend??? xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

omg hun i am so sorry about your mom hope it was caught early enough xxx :hugs: xxx 
Cancer is one of the illnesses that is in my family my grandad passed away from cancer when i was 15 but they caught it too late and it was in his bones :( my grandma had breast cancer when i was a little girl (about 10 i think) and she had both boobs off i remember her showing me when they had cut em off wasn't a pretty sight (it was the 80's so not as good as they are now) she was fine for years and then she got it back in 2008/09 she refused treatment cos she'd had enough of life so she passed....and my mum had ovarian cancer when she was 36/38 cannot remember excactly she had to have a full hysterectomy.....so it does worry me slightly that i will get it....

Dunno what to say about tony having his mate there.... :shrug: it would have been nice for you to have your mum there but if shes not 100% well enough then you'll just have to send her loadsa piccies and when you can get up to her take babba up xxx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies :flower:

Haven't posted in awhile as modem blew up and Bl***y Talk talk took 2weeks to send me a new one! Its been driving me crazy.

so excited for you Teej 8 days will fly.

Mrs Hedgehog any sign?

Hi life congrats on the new job :hugs::

Sorry it didn't happen this month Mrs Bear but happy you have IVF planned for the new year :hugs:

My little one is at playschool for 3 hours this morning so proud of her but miss her like crazy!

Had a scare yesterday she lost her balance getting off the bed and stamped on my bump and then fell on it too. So I had to go into Hospital for the day. Baby is fine. They gave me anti D jab just in case i had a bleed and they found I had a urine infection, which explains the crazy BH I've been getting. But apart from that I'm feeling fine. Going go and have a lovely bath and have some me time. If I can still remember what that is.:shrug:


----------



## Teej

Thanks Rach, Cancer is such an ugly and life wrecking thing to get!! My grandad died from it a few years ago, thankfully although it looks like my mum has had it for about 2 years it is confined to 1 of her kidneys so they are just going to remove the kidney and that should be that!! She's quite positive about it now and is off to hospital today to hopefully get her op date, she is supposed to be coming and spending the second week of October with me and baby and she's more worried about not making that!! 

Pinga, jeez that must have been a bit of a worry!! Kids just don't realise bless them, I have a 3 year old sister who loves to jump on you, she kept going to jump on me not thinking but thankfully we stopped her each time! Enjoy your "me" time hun... I should imagine it is a rarity now and will be even more so soon! xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwww Tammy hugs i hope she will be fine xxx 

Pinga nice to see you.... i hated Talk Talk so i move from them to BT then i had a ding dong wi them and now i am wi Sky now and not had any problems wi em..... have a problem every so often wi gets nicking the cables lol.... god knows how many times everyone in the village been wi out phone or broadband....lol...
Glad babba is ok....i am guessing you are rhesus neg then seen as they gave you anti d shot.....i am as well....


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Not much longer Teej :happydance: As for his friend coming I would say no, especially since your mom and sister can't make it so he would be the only one. I always see that first day as being for close family, there is plenty of time for friends to come later. That is just me though :shrug:

Sorry to hear about your mom :hugs: Sounds like they caught it early enough so hopefully it will be ok.

Pinga - glad everything was ok after your mishap, I'm sure that was scary :hugs:

Rach - when are you 'officially' ttc again?


----------



## Rachie Rach

officially not till Jan.... :/ getting plenty of practice though lol.... 
Just trying to track cycles at the mo really.....not sure where i am at all on my cycles they are seriously screwed up....
I noticed you got a ticker for when you start IVF.... Hopefully you wont need many trys to get your babba xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks Mrs Bear and I agree with your thought's also, I'd rather his mate wasn't there in all honesty, he hasn't said any more about it so I don't think I'll bring it up and hope he doesn't lol xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Teej - maybe say to him one day 'I'm sad my mom and sis can't be there but I'm also really happy it will just be the two of us...' and see what the response is :winkwink:

Rach - hope your cycles straighten out soon. Sounds like we will be ttc together again in January. FX we will have our BFPs by February :thumbup:


----------



## Rachie Rach

:flower: heres hoping mrs bear xxx :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Teej - when is your C-sec date? I definitely think you're going to beat me to it. I'm 2 days over now and still no signs of anything happening :(


----------



## BettyBoop152

Mrs Hedgehog! You must be soooo excited!! All the best and hopefully it won't be much longer xx


----------



## Teej

I'm going in Wednesday at 11am and having the c-sec in the afternoon :) can't believe your little one is still hanging on in there... obviously too comfortable in there lol, I hope baby makes it's appearance soon for you hun xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

Just popping in to wish Teej and Mrs Hedgehog all the best with their births.

:hugs::hugs::dust::dust::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rachie Rach

changed my piccy... 
<<<<< like my new fella????
Yeah right i wish..... nom nom..... lol.....


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Good luck for tomorrow Teej. I hope all goes well. You must be so excited. I still have no signs of anything happening. Thanks for all of your well wishes. Hoepfully I'll have some news soon x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Get some castor oil down ya darl... might get things moving.... but having said that i was over due with all 3 of my boys.... they were just sooooooooooooo comfy xxx


----------



## Teej

Thanks everyone, i'm so excited now... can't believe i'm going to be a mummy tomorrow :o) xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwww bless ya xxx
enjoy today cos tomorrow your life will change forever xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Cannot wait to see this little man xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck Teej and MrsH! Can't wait to see pics of your little ones! :happydance:


----------



## Bec27

Hi Ladies, hope all of you are well...

Tammy I've been thinking of you the past few days...wishing you all the very best for your big event today. Becoming a mummy is the best thing in the world- it is hard work but totally worth it. I can't wait to hear all about your little man's arrival and see pics but when you're ready- we can wait so put you and your baby first and get used to the big changes ahead. 

Mrs Hedgehog- any signs yet hun? Hoping bubs doesn't make you wait too much longer. I'm so excited to find out boy/girl. Same advice to you as well...take the time to find your feet once they're here and treasure every minute- we're not going anywhere. 

I tend to come on here in the night now when I'm doing night feeds it helps to have something to keep me awake. Because of Josh's reflux I have to keep him upright for half an hour after feeding so my I-pod has been a life saver. Josh is doing really well, he weighs 13lb now and started smiling last week- magical :)

Hope all you other ladies are doing well- Katie I hope little Olivia is doing great :)

Right, time for little one to go back to his nursery- 3rd night since we stopped having him in with us- he was getting too big for his Moses basket! 

Love to all x x x


----------



## Pinga

Hope your recovering well Teej and you and other half are enjoying your :baby:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Congrats Tammy on your little bundle xxx he's beautiful xxx hugs xxx


----------



## Pinga

Rachie Rach said:


> Congrats Tammy on your little bundle xxx he's beautiful xxx hugs xxx

I'm sure he is, but how do you know? Did she post somewhere else?


----------



## Rachie Rach

we are friends on facebook darl she posted on there xxx :) :happydance: he is well cute....


----------



## Bec27

Awh, so glad it went well for Teej- can't wait to hear all about it and see pics of gorgeous bubs- do you know what she's called him Rach? x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Lovin the profile pic Bec - what a cutie! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Omg bec that piccy is beautiful.... he is a beautiful little lad.... gonna break some hearts xxx

Tammy called her little boy Taylor Stephen. (hope you don't mind me saying tammy hun x) By the looks on her pic he is blonde :happydance: :) 

Has anyone heard owt from Mrs Hedgehog??? i wonder if shes had her bubba yet??? i hope so :) :)


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I'm still here!

Started getting period type cramps during the night which have turned into mild contractions this morning. Think it won't be too long now FXd!


----------



## Rachie Rach

Awwwww mrs hedgehog :hugs: i know what it is like going overdue... i went over with all 3 of my boys..... :( but when i was preggo wi cameron i phoned hospital and said he wasn't as active... (he was but i'd had enough lol...little white lie....) they stuck me on monitor and the little bugger was obviously moving lol... but they said as i was overdue they would do a sweep but kept me in and induce me in the morning..... :).....


----------



## Bec27

Good luck Mrs Hedgehog, hope it's the start of things for you x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good luck MrsH! :happydance:


----------



## Teej

Hey Ladies, i'm sorry i've been slow with the updates, lil man has had me on my toes and recovery from c-sec is painful but i'm getting there. 

I don't mind at all Rach, Taylor Stephen was born on 28th at 14:24 weighing 7lb 11oz :) :) :) Words can not explain!!! 

The c-sec went well, other than being a seriously funky feeling which I soon forgot about when I heard Taylor screaming :) I started sobbing and my OH didn't know who to run to lol. been having breast feeding problems and have now had to switch to fomula which has been quite upsetting but Taylor got the good stuff from me so that's something :)
He is now starting to settle really well into a routine, he is now going 4 hours between feeds and is just so adorable :)

How are you doing Mrs Hedgehog?? xxx


----------



## Teej

Oh and he's a little strawberry blonde bubba :) did I mention he's adorable :)


----------



## Bec27

Congratulations Tammy, it's amazing isn't it :) lucky you with bubs going 4 hours between feeds- I still only get 2 (including at night :(). Sorry breastfeeding didn't work out for you, I also found it incredibly hard and very painful for the first couple of weeks, bubs is latching on properly now though and we're settled into it. At least Taylor got the colostrum- good stuff :) 

Hope you keep recovering nicely from the c-sec, it must be hard with the pain. Hope you got through any baby blues ok if they've hit you. Having a newborn is hard at first but it does get easier :)

Take care hun, can't wait to see some pics when you have time- take things day by day- no rush :) x

Any news Mrs H?

Hope all you other ladies are well x


----------



## Bec27

Just noticed your avatar pic- gorgeous :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

Congrats Tammy! Glad all is well xx
He is adorable xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

:happydance: all these babies that are so bloody yummy!!!!! :) 

There is nothing wrong wi formula feeding all my boys were formula fed and they are healthy strapping lads.... never had any health problems.... EVER.... i wanted to feed ben (youngest) but he was a lazy baby and wouldn't latch on plus i didn't produce any milk.... it never came in... i didn't use one breast pad when i had him lol....i was bone dry....:( 

I've never had a c section so cannot understand the pain you are experiencing but i do know you should go slow and dont over do it xxx so i hope you are tammy ;) xxx

Has anyone heard from MrsH??? Hopefully shes had bubba xxx

On a different note..... how bizarre is october at the mo??? loving the sun..... :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

congratulations Tammy - he's adorable! :happydance:


----------



## Pinga

:happydance::happydance:Welcome to the world Taylor Stephen:happydance::happydance:

:flower: Congratulations Mummy and Daddy :flower:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

I had my little girl Alba May on 2nd October at 00:30 weighing 2.85kilos. She's perfect in every way and I'm so in love


----------



## Pinga

*Welcome to the world *_*Alba May*_
:happydance::happydance:*Congratulations to you and your family* :happydance::happydance:

Beautifull name


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww congrats Mrs Hedgehog all the best to you and your family xxx beautiful name xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Wow yay CONGRATS Mrs Hedgehog..... :happydance: beautiful name btw xxx


----------



## Teej

YAY... Congrats Mrs Hedgehog, so pleased for you!! That is a lovely name too!! xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congratulations Mrs Hedgehog :happydance:

That makes 2 of each for this thread right? Pinga is the tiebreaker to see which team takes the lead :yellow:


----------



## Rachie Rach

but we gotta wait til december!!!!! :( 
i think pinga gonna have a baby............. GIRL!!!!!! no BOY...... ermmmmmm dunno a GIRL i think :) 

How u doing mrs bear????


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Rach - I'm doing good. Went for my pre-IVF bloodwork Wed and my arm still hurts :growlmad: Getting my flu shot in the same arm later that day didn't help either :dohh:. Other than that just counting down the days til DH gets home and til we get going with IVF. Same old stuff.

How about you?


----------



## Bec27

Congratulations Mrs Hedgehog and welcome to the world Alba May :) hope all is going well so far.

How are all the other thread babies doing? Josh is good, he's gaining weight nicely still and has started sucking his thumb which just looks completely adorable! We're in much more of a routine now as he feeds every 2 hours so still pretty demanding but better than the early days with lots of growth spurts and cluster feeding. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well too, I'm feeling much more confident as a mummy now..took a while!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Bec sounds great  
Olivia has been poorly and ended up in hospital.. She is on a medicated milk as they think she has a milk intolerance which resulted in blood in her poo! Her daily feeds are still every 2 hours but she gets put to bed at 9-10 and sleeps through till 3-4am so I get some sleep 

I agree with you Bec it's a long time coming but I feel so much more confident as a mum now!

Xxxx


----------



## Bec27

Oh no Katie, poor Olivia and poor you too...really hope she is better now. Josh has been having trouble with reflux and now silent reflux but we have good days and bad days. I put Josh down at the same sort of time, he usually goes through till 12 for his first night time feed but I've been lucky recently as we've had a few nights where he's gone through till 2/3am. I can handle 2 night feeds but 3 or more is tough. Definitely used to broken sleep now though. Can't wait for him to start sleeping longer and eventually through the night x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Livvy has silent reflux too so we shall be trying to get her some Gaviscon as they do outgrow it but it can be anything up to 18 months!! 
I was exactly the same as you chick started getting a few hours here and there but guess what she went from 10pm till 7am last night!! It will happen whether your BF or FF as they stay awake longer in the day  has Joshua started smiling yet? Xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi ladies hope you and all babies are well... 

My Youngest son Ben has always had a reflux problem.... still has but its only now (he's 9) that the doctors are seeing it as a real problem.... all they have ever given me is gaviscon... it helped a little but it happens to him 10-15 times a day.... and it is getting stupid now.....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Oh dear! Not good especially when he knows what it is now he 9 xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

he's just got used to it.... he thinks is a normal thing now.... cos he's done it for so long.... poor lad :(


----------



## Rachie Rach

omg there is some seriously rude sod on these boards at the mo....


----------



## Rachie Rach

you offer your advice and they just ignore you and send vile pm messages.... idiots!!!!!


----------



## BettyBoop152

Some woman on this site can be awful! I bite my tongue most days!! But sometimes I let rip and tell them to jog on.. Don't ask for advice if ya don't want it is what I say xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Indeed darl.... 
Is the milk making any differance wi baby livvy??? poor little mite xxx i bet you were shittinh yourselves... i know i would have been xxx 
Loved the pic you posted on fb of her on the sofa.... was that a baby dressing gown i spied or a towel???? and the pic of her in the bumbo was sweet she was like 'mum just take the picture and gemme outta this thing' lol.... :)


----------



## BettyBoop152

It stopped the blood pretty much straight away and she seems to be less narky during the day so it's obv doing something they just said give it a couple of weeks! 

Lol it was a towel but I said to Michael we need to buy her a little dressing gown for when she gets out of the bath 
Ad for the bumbo.. She is trying to hold her head up more and more so I put her in for a few minutes a day to see how she gets on lol so your prob right about her wanting to get out haha xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

awwww bless her xxx 
I had a little blue dressing gown for cameron when he was a baby it had a little zebra badge on the front and ears on the top... he looked well cute in it .... lol... it his 11th birthday on the 15th... :/ damn i'm starting to feel old.....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Awww your not old Hun! 
Time just flies when you are a parent I didn't believe it until I had Livvy.. And she is 2 months old on Saturday! It's crazy!! Xx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Don't i know time flies when your a parent.... lol....it doesn't seem like 13, 11 and 9 years since my big strapping lads were little ( 8lb 14oz, 8lb 15oz and 8lb 8oz) babies.... now they are these great big young men whose trouser legs (mick and cam) are as long as mine....lol....and who towers above me (mick) and who thinks it highly funny to kiss me on the head and call me shorty... :( cameron is not far behind.... and teenage attitudes to boot lol...i have kevin and perry in the house lol.... i think it is soooooooo funny (try to not laugh but cannot help it) when they get all stroppy and teenage on my ass lol.... but they are good kids.... still my little babies.... dreading the fact that i will be a grandma soon... if mick is owt like me :/ i was 17 when i had him..... hes now 13... 14 in jan :/ scary... but he hasn't got a gf yet so hopefully it will stay in his pants....or if it does jump out he wraps the chuff up!!!! lol.....


----------



## BettyBoop152

Haha Rach your too funny! X


----------



## Rachie Rach

lol... its true though lol.....


----------



## Rachie Rach

Sigh.... I am so fed up.... It's been 12 months now :cry: and if I'd not lost my beany I'd be 29 weeks :cry: am feeling very sorry for myself at the mo.... Thinking I might just give up and be happy with what I've got xxx 

On a totally unrelated subject... What do you think of the new layout??? I think it's ok.... I like the version for the iPhone.... So much easier.... 

Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

:hugs: Rach

New layout is ok I guess, just more overloaded with ads and stuff like some of the other online forums are. :shrug: It is what it is. I'm glad the threads layout stayed pretty much the same.


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well me and hub decided to stop trying now... :cry: my period is still missing in action last one was 27th August :/ off to docs to get put on pill :( I'll still bob in to check on u guys xxx 

Good luck mrs bear hopefully I'll read that your ivf was successful xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So sorry to hear that Rach :hugs: You still have time if you decide down the road to try again but I know it is hard to make the decision to stop :hugs:


----------



## Pinga

Hello Ladies, 
Hope everyone is keeping well. I have been quite stressed lately and not been on.
I have been diagnosed with too much water and a large baby, been up the Hospital a lot. I feel like a whale and I'm only 32+5. Baby is measuring 5lb 8 already. They can't say for sure that the baby is ok but it does appear ok on all scans. Still can't help be worried sick! 
Hope all the new bubs are doing well and those trying are all good.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pinga - sorry to hear things have been so crazy for you. Good news is the little one seems to be doing well. Not too much longer to go now :hugs:

I'm doing well. Starting BCP today in prep for IVF in January. Counting the days til DH is back home - not too much longer to go :dance:


----------



## Pinga

Thanks Mrs Bear,

I'm really glad your getting closer to your IVF treatment. How exciting that Hubby will be home soon too. :hugs:

I am really hoping they have made a mistake on the size of the baby and the little tike is normal size. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pinga said:


> I am really hoping they have made a mistake on the size of the baby and the little tike is normal size. :wacko:

I wouldn't worry about it too much, seems they are never accurate with those estimates. I had one friend this year they estimated way bigger than the baby was and another estimated more than a pound smaller. All they are really doing is guess-timating.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Pinga! Sorry to hear you have been stressed but like Mrs Bear said thy can't be accurate when measuring how big your baby will be by term etc and I got told I had a small baby but she was not far off 8lbs so please try not to worry xx massive hug xx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Pinga - How are things going? Not long now :happydance:

Can't wait to see if you end up with a boy or a girl :baby:


----------



## Rachie Rach

Well pinga do we have a baby yet? xxx


----------



## Bec27

Happy 2012 ladies, hope you are all well. Any exciting news yet Pinga? Wishing you all the best. Hoping you all have the best year...and for those still TTC I really pray this is your year x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Happy New Year ladies xxx

Hiyas bec hows baby joshua doing? Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Happy New Year! 

I start IVF this week so FX for some good news to post soon...


----------



## Pinga

Hi ladies:flower:
Happy New Year to all of you!

Sorry I haven't been about but was admitted to Hospital at 35 weeks as I had Polyhydraminos, possible GD and the baby was in an unstable lay.

Ruben Phoenix was born on the 8th of December 2011 by Elective C-Section. I was scanned just before they cut as there was so much water he could move all over the place. He was breech but when they they cut his arms and legs fell out so they shoved him back in and turned him. This took 20 mins and was quite scary, and needless to say i prayed a lot. When he came out we discovered to our joy that he was a he :happydance: all 9lbs 10 of him. Whilst my other half held him they sorted me out, which wasn't straight forward as my uterus took an hour to contract down. I had to have 2 drains left in for 24 hours to avoid blood clots but was really looked after and the pain killers were great. 
Christmas was mad and sleep deprived and I am on my third round of antibiotics and quite anemic too, but so happy I can cope with anything!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

So happy for you Pinga :happydance: Sorry for such a dramatic experience but all came out well in the end and you have little Ruben to show for it :blue:

Did you really hold out on team yellow or did you find out ahead of time?


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay congrats pinga darl xxx he is lovely all 9lb 10oz of him xxx. Poor you for having a really rough ride of it xxx 

Good luck with the ivf mrs bear you must be soooooo excited xxx I pray everything goes to plan for you and your hubby xxx 2012 is your year darl xxx


----------



## Rachie Rach

Yay congrats pinga darl xxx he is lovely all 9lb 10oz of him xxx. Poor you for having a really rough ride of it xxx 

Good luck with the ivf mrs bear you must be soooooo excited xxx I pray everything goes to plan for you and your hubby xxx 2012 is your year darl xxx


----------



## Bec27

Congratulations Pinga, wonderful news to hear your yellow bub turned blue. Hope all is going well and that you're well on the mend and enjoying mummyhood :)

Good luck Mrs Bear, really hope that you and your hubby find success with your IVF.

Hoping everyone else had a lovely xmas and new year and that all our thread bubbas are doing well.

Josh is great, I'm going to start weaning him tomorrow, he rolled over from his tummy to his back for the first time today and he has the most gorgeous giggle :)


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Happy New Year everyone! Congratulations Pinga on the arrival of baby Ruben. Good luck Mrs Bear with the IVF. Hopefully 2012 will be the year you get your baby x 

Alba and I are doing well. I love being a mummy and she's a wee star. She's growing much too fast but it's wonderful to see her learning new things all the time.

Hope everyone is well x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Just wanted to say Happy new year to everyone and congrats on your baby boy Pinga xxx


----------



## Pinga

Mrs. Bear said:


> Did you really hold out on team yellow or did you find out ahead of time?

Yes we stayed team yellow, even with all the scans we ended up with! What a lovely surprise he was too.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Good for you Pinga staying team yellow - my sister managed that with twins and I don't know how you guys do it. I'm not going to have the willpower :blush:.

IVF update - Had my egg retrieval yesterday and we currently have 9 little embies growing. They will transfer them back to me on Friday. Right now the plan is to transfer 3 if we still have that many on Friday :thumbup: OTD will be 1/31


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Good luck Mrs Bear. Will be thinking of you on Friday and sending lots of sticky baby dust x x x


----------



## Bec27

All the best for tomorrow Mrs Bear and hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Thinking of you Mrs Bear xxx :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Beta is Tuesday. I overstimulated so feeling pretty awful :sick:. It was getting better for a couple days but has been getting worse since yesterday - which is supposed to be a good sign since the hormones from a BFP can make it worse. Will keep you posted :flower:


----------



## Bec27

Awh, good luck Hun, really hope it goes well, will be thinking of you :)


----------



## Bec27

How is it going Mrs Bear? How are you? Have had my fingers crossed for you, hope all is well :) it is your turn for that bfp! x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Doing better. Been in hospital since Monday because of the overstimulating. Will be here a few more days.

Good news is I got my bfp! :happydance: Have another bloodtest tomorrow to confirm :thumbup:


----------



## Bec27

Oh YAY!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS Mrs Bear I am over the moon for you, that is amazing news. I hope you are ok, I'm sure they are looking after you well in hospital. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months, you have waited so long for this and deserve so much to be happy. Hoping you are home and well soon, take care WOOHOO!!! x x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow congrats Mrs Bear! What a fantastic start to the year xxx


----------



## Bec27

Hi Mrs Bear, how are you and baby bear? Hope you're home now, how are you feeling, I know it's early days and I remember feeling terrible- unfortunately for me it was Christmas when I was 6/7 weeks pg and had the worst sickness and tiredness, hope you're doing ok :)

How is everyone else doing? Josh can sit up now and he cut his first tooth last weekend. Don't think it'll be long till he's crawling.

Love to all x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Still at home on bedrest after 10 days in hospital. Getting better every day so hoping to be back to real life in another week or two. 

Heard heartbeats on Monday - it's twins!!


 Bec, can't believe he's gotten so big already! The first year goes so fast...


----------



## Bec27

Oh wow, two babies, that's amazing- congratulations :happydance: are you going to find out the sex? Can you believe you've waited so long for a baby and now you're having 2!!! So happy for you, hope you're feeling ok, keep resting and keep us updated x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I want to find out the sex. I don't know if DH is so sure he does but I suspect I will prevail.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Wow what an amazing thing to be expecting twins! Congrats and all the best xx
Hope everyone else is doin ok xx


----------



## Bec27

Hi Mrs Bear, was thinking of you and thought I'd see how you're doing? You're not far off the lovely 2nd tri now... I felt so much better around 17/18 weeks as morning sickness went and felt a lot less tired. How is it all going for you? My Josh has got 2 teeth now and is nearly crawling- gets up on all fours, rocks back and forth but as soon as he tries to move just collapses!! Won't be long so I'm safety proofing at the mo! 

How is everyone else doing? I'm currently in the WTT section as we're going to start trying for baby #2 in June after our holiday- I can't believe it'll soon be that time again! I'll be going about it differently this time though and will (try) to stay a bit more relaxed :) any others thinking of starting trying for another? We don't want a big age gap so hopefully it won't take us long.

Anyway, hoping all are well x x x


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Hi Bec :hi:

I'm doing good. 12 1/2 weeks so almost to 2nd tri. Still recovering from the overstimulating but lots better. Made it back to work starting last week and slowly getting my strength/stamina back. Have had lots of ultrasounds and both babies seem to be doing well and are measuring on track. I was released from the fertility clinic last week so start with my regular ob/gyn this week. Probably won't get nearly as many scans but was nice to have that for peace of mind during the scary first tri.

Hard to believe he has gotten so big already! They change so fast the first year. Good luck trying for #2. If we try again I won't want to wait long either. Hopefully you won't have to try too long and ttc will be a breeze :dust:


----------



## Pinga

Oh my God! Congratulations on the wonderful news Mrs Bear !!!!Twins!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Thanks Pinga! I'm 14 weeks now and starting to feel better. I'm hoping to have a couple of good months in 2nd tri before I turn into a beached whale later in the summer :haha:

Don't know the sexes yet but I get spoiled with lots of ultrasounds since I am considered high risk. I will have one at 17 and one at 21 weeks so I should know before the end of May. I'll let you know what team(s) I'm on once I find out.

Hope all the little ones are doing well :flower:

Rach - how are you doing hun?


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Just realized I never came over here to update - We found out last week we are having one of each! :oneofeach:


----------



## Bec27

Perfect- you lucky woman- one of each would be my ideal :) what's your due date hun? Hope your pregnancy is going well. We wanted to start trying for #2 next cycle but have to wait a bit longer for medical reasons. Hopefully it won't be too long, think I need an operation then we can try after recovery but no date for it yet.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Right now it seems to be going well. First trimester was rough but I have had a lot more energy lately and the nausea has mostly gone away. My due date is technically Oct 9th but with twins it will likely be mid/late Sept at the latest. Hopefully no earlier than that so they don't have to stay at the hospital.

It doesn't seem so long ago you got your BFP for #1. Not too much longer and Joshua will be walking! Hope all goes will with your surgery and you can get started on #2 soon. :flower:


----------



## Pinga

One of each ... what good luck. Its lovely having both. I'm still pinching myself that I have one of each. 
We will not try for baby number 3 until 2013 gonna try and keep a 2 year age gap. Theres 2 1/2 years between Dd and Ds. 
Got to get my body back from beach whale status. Having a GTT on thursday then starting the Dukan diet have 2 months till 2 weddings and I'm a size 22. :cloud9:

Im not happy about this.


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Mrs. Bear said:


> Just realized I never came over here to update - We found out last week we are having one of each! :oneofeach:

Congratulations Mrs Bear - one of each is just perfect. You must be over the moon. 

LO and I are doing great. She's almost 8 months and a little ball of energy! She's almost crawling and is so bright an inquisitive. Her sleeping is a nightmare but we can't have it all I suppose! 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies,

How are you Mrs Bear? Hope you and your twins are good :) you must be nearly in 3rd tri now? How exciting :)

I had good news that I don't need surgery and we have had the green light to TTC so we're now NTNP #2 :happydance:

Josh has taken his first steps and is walking 2/3 steps at a time :) very exciting. He has 6 teeth now and can wave hello/goodbye, clap his hands, wink and kiss on demand! He loves copying and playing peekaboo. I've started planning his 1st birthday party which is so exciting- can't believe we're nearly there already. 

How are all our other thread mummies and babies doing? hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Mrs. Bear

That is great news Bec! Glad you are able to get started on #2. And yay for Josh starting to walk! Can't believe it has been so long since he was born

I'm doing good. Hit 26 weeks today :happydance:. Was very excited to make it to July. That was my target date where the babies would still have a good chance even if they came early, so can relax a little bit now and will let myself start working on the nursery. Last week they were each measuring 1 pound 14 ounces so they are getting big :thumbup:. Almost to third tri but thinking I really only have a little over two months to go. My, it is coming up fast!

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## Bec27

Hi Ladies, just wanted to let you know that I found out today I am pregnant with number 2!!! So excited although it hasn't quite sunk in yet :)

I'll be due at the end of March :)

Hope you're all doing well, how is your bump Mrs Bear? Hope it's all going well :) hope all of our thread babies are doing good too.


----------



## Mrs. Bear

Congrats Bec!!! :happydance:

Doing good - 27.5 weeks and all still going well. Failed the 1 hr glucose yesterday, but that was expected. Get to do the 3 hr next week. Hoping to pass but planning to indulge this week just in case :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Wow! Congratulations Bec! Great news. You're brave. I always thought I wanted kids close together but I'm definitely not ready yet. Although saying that, my mum had my sister and I close together and she said it was actually easier, like having 2 babies really rather than a newborn and an older toddler. 

Mrs Bear - hope your glucose test goes well but good idea to have a few treats while you can! x x


----------



## Bec27

Thanks ladies.

There is only 21 months between me and my sister and we are so close and it's so nice being so close i age that that's what I wanted for mine. Though I'm already panicking about how I'll cope- feeling sick already and I'm only 12/13dpo!! Didn't get nausea till I was about 6 weeks gone before. Plus I'm worried about Josh's 1st birthday as we have a very large party at home planned and I'll only be 8 and a half weeks so won't be able to tell anyone (other than close family) and just worried how I'll be feeling.

Anyway, it's all temporary- the end result is what it's all about- a little brother or sister for Josh :)

So excited :)


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Particularly you Mrs Bear, any sign of your little twins yet? It must be pretty near the end now which is so exciting. Have you got any names or are you waiting to see what they look like?

I'm good, 15 weeks pregnant tomorrow and this pregnancy, despite my fears, has been much easier so far than with Josh. The fatigue and running around after a one year old has been incredibly hard but the MS was no where near as bad. I have got so much energy back now so am enjoying cooking again and getting more done around the house. Josh's first birthday went great- think I was running on adrenaline the whole day tbh!!

Be lovely to hear what you're all doing and how you and all our thread babies are, lots of love, Bec xxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Hi Bec!
We're doing great. LO will be 1 in a couple of weeks. Can't believe how quickly the past year has gone! This thread will be 2 years old in a months time! Glad your pregnancy is going well. 
MrsBear - I hope all is well with you and your twins :hugs: x x


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hi everyone  wow I can't believe it's been nearly 2 years since I started TTC number 1 and like Bec I'm expecting number 2 hehe I'm around 11-12 weeks so only just getting through the fatigue and sickness but like Bec it's not been as bad as I thought.. I have an iron deficiency too which isn't helping but the OH is being a luv and letting me have not 1 but 2 lie ins at the weekend lol
So how is everyone? 
Have the twins arrived yet? If so Piccies please lol
I still speak to Teej and Rach and Jill on Facebook as I hardly ever come on here if anyone wants to add me xxx


----------



## Pinga

:happydance:Congratulations to Mrs Bear on the Twins :happydance:

How are they doing?

Congratulations Becs and Betty :happydance:

To everyone else :flower: Hope everyone is well and enjoying life!

I am trying to loose baby weight and get back to conceiving this year fingers crossed.


----------



## BettyBoop152

Hey Pinga how are things with you? I have 13 days left till due date so I'm guessing Bec has had her little one? Any news Bec? 
Can't believe how time flies.. I'm looking after a 19 mth old awaiting a newborn lol madness xx


----------



## Bec27

Hi ladies, yes I had my little one 3 weeks ago, a gorgeous little boy called Jake Samuel. He weighed 8lb 11oz, was 3 days early and my labour was just under 7 hours from start to finish and I was lucky enough to have another water birth with just gas & air. My recovery has been really good, haven't had any baby blues this time and so far he is showing no signs of the awful reflux we had with Josh.

Josh loves his little bro :)

Hope your pregnancy is going well Katie, I found it really hard at the end as my DS is so full of energy and I had so little! Easier now DH is off but wondering how I'm going to cope when he goes back to work. 

It's lovely but quite strange going back to the newborn days. The sleepless nights, growth spurts, cluster feeding etc- it wasn't that long ago we were going through it all with Josh! 

Congrats on expecting a boy Katie, how lovely to be having one of each :)

Good luck with your weight loss plans Pinga, hope you're well and good luck with trying to conceive later in the year as well :)

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,

I am fine and loving being a Mum of 2. The first 3 months was a blur, what with the lack of sleep, but we have had a lovely 1st year together. E and R love each other so much and it has been wonderful to watch their relationship grow and develop. 

Congratulations Bec on the birth of Jake, sounds like you had a dream labour and delivery, I am more than a little envious after both my C-sections.

Good Luck with your labour and delivery Betty, let us know how it all goes.

:hugs:


----------



## BettyBoop152

Aw congrats Bec! I'm so pleased everything is going well for you! 
And thank you Pinga very nervous but also excited.. glad you're LO's are happy and get on so well that's what I hope for mine xxx


----------



## Pinga

Congratulations Betty, I notice you had your little one.

I am expecting my 3rd child in June and very excited.:happydance:

Can't believe how lucky I am.

Love to all you lovely ladies that I started this journey with 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsHedgehog

Congratulations Pinga! We are TTC number 2 or at least would be if LO would give us a decent nights sleep.


----------



## Pinga

:flower: How old is your little one now?

I can't wait to tell mine they are going to have a baby in the house soon. Going to tell them Christmas morning, then tell everyone else! My daughter will be so pleased. Might get her to tell family over the phone!

Sleep .... whats sleep?


----------

